# AVETE VINTO VOI!!!!!!!!!!!



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

A questo punto non posso che rendere definitiva la mia decisione di andarmene fuori dalle scatole (dovrei utlizzare toni più forti, ma ho ancora un mio stile)

Per l'ennesima volta cedo ad inviti di vario tipo e decido di riaffacciarmi sul forum e in sordina scrivo dei post, ma non faccio in tempo a scaldare le dita che subito si scatena una ridda di messaggi che riportano ilazioni sulle motivazione del mio rientro, su eventuali messaggi da leggersi tra le righe dei miei post o di quelli indirizzati a me, come se fossimo in un libro di AGATHA CHRISTIE.

Sinceramente sono stanco di dovermi difendere da accuse che mi sono rivolte da persone che non hanno il coraggio di farle direttametne a me, e usano metodi trasversali per crearmi solo dei disagi.

Sembra che voi qui presenti abbiate cosi poca fantasia da credere che se io devo "farmi i cavoli miei", li faccio "in casa mia e di mia moglie", ma mi fate davvero così stupido??????
Credete davvero che questo forum sia l'unico lungo o l'unico mezzo dove "coltivare" certe storie???? Il fatto di aver tradito non significa che io ogni volta che apro bocca o scrivo un post stia mietendo un'altra vittima.

Davvero non riesco a credere cosa vi viene in tasca a continuare a giocare così sporco, le vostre dita non avete altri posti dove posarle????? Il vostro cervello non riesce ad immaginare che possono esistere delle verità diverse da quelle che le vostre limitate capacità riescono a VEDERE????

Io ho davvero già troppe storie da gestire di mio da non aver proprio voglia di mettermi qui alla berlina davanti ad un pubblico che passa più tempo a scrivere in privato che in pubblico.


Comunque ringrazio chi in tutti questi mesi ha avuto con me un rapporto sincero e diretto, ma davvero non ce la faccio più e non perchè mi faccio mettere sotto da chiccessia, purtroppo davanti a me ho solo dei fantasmi che non hanno il coraggio dei propri pensieri e IO NON PERDO TEMPO CON I CODARDI E I VIGLIACCHI.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2008)

Su ciò che hai scritto qui non dico nulla perchè non ne sono a conoscenza.

A me dispiace solo perchè non ho avuto modo di conoscerti nè di scambiare delle opinioni con te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Però*

Non è che sia chiarissimo.
Io ho intuito insinuazioni da parte di Tristano/Cat, ma non credo sorprendano nessuno, ma non so chi altro faccia allusioni se non che c'è chi le tiene bordone consapevolmente o no, con interessi personali o no.
Non entro mai in polemiche, ma mi sembra davvero che chi ha scambiato questo forum di confronto e dolore per una chat erotica dovrebbe andare altrove...ma se dovessi dire che ho capito cosa ci sta dietro direi un po' troppo ...del resto se non ho capito cosa succedeva in casa mia è improbabile che attraverso un mezzo freddo come il computer possa percepire con sicurezza cerca ben altro che confronto ...è solo evidente chi pesca nel torbido per problemi gravi e ...forse anche pura cattiveria.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che sia chiarissimo.
> Io ho intuito insinuazioni da parte di Tristano/Cat, ma non credo sorprendano nessuno, ma non so chi altro faccia allusioni se non che c'è chi le tiene bordone consapevolmente o no, con interessi personali o no.
> Non entro mai in polemiche, ma mi sembra davvero che chi ha scambiato questo forum di confronto e dolore per una chat erotica dovrebbe andare altrove...ma se dovessi dire che ho capito cosa ci sta dietro direi un po' troppo ...del resto se non ho capito cosa succedeva in casa mia è improbabile che attraverso un mezzo freddo come il computer possa percepire con sicurezza cerca ben altro che confronto ...è solo evidente chi pesca nel torbido per problemi gravi e ...forse anche pura cattiveria.


Ti straquoto.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Ma e' successo qualcosa?


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che sia chiarissimo.
> Io ho intuito insinuazioni da parte di Tristano/Cat, ma non credo sorprendano nessuno, ma non so chi altro faccia allusioni se non che c'è chi le tiene bordone consapevolmente o no, con interessi personali o no.
> Non entro mai in polemiche, ma mi sembra davvero che chi ha scambiato questo forum di confronto e dolore per una chat erotica dovrebbe andare altrove...ma se dovessi dire che ho capito cosa ci sta dietro direi un po' troppo ...del resto se non ho capito cosa succedeva in casa mia è improbabile che attraverso un mezzo freddo come il computer possa percepire con sicurezza cerca ben altro che confronto ...è solo evidente chi pesca nel torbido per problemi gravi e ...forse anche pura cattiveria.


 

MA CHE CAZZO DICI? IO INSINUAZIONI????

BASTA PERSA....BASTA VERAMENTE TU SEI FUORI VERAMENTE DI CERVELLO.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti straquoto.


 
E TU STAI ZITTA CHE QUOTI DA INSAPIENTE.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*ED ORA LANCILLOTTO*



lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto non posso che rendere definitiva la mia decisione di andarmene fuori dalle scatole (dovrei utlizzare toni più forti, ma ho ancora un mio stile)
> 
> Per l'ennesima volta cedo ad inviti di vario tipo e decido di riaffacciarmi sul forum e in sordina scrivo dei post, ma non faccio in tempo a scaldare le dita che subito si scatena una ridda di messaggi che riportano ilazioni sulle motivazione del mio rientro, su eventuali messaggi da leggersi tra le righe dei miei post o di quelli indirizzati a me, come se fossimo in un libro di AGATHA CHRISTIE.
> 
> ...


 
ora lancillotto se mi fai la cortesia dici a queste signore e a me per prima se con le tue parole alludevi a me.


grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> E TU STAI ZITTA CHE QUOTI DA INSAPIENTE.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=c05fTW_18cA
Offriti per il cast


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*vergogna persa.*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=c05fTW_18cA
> Offriti per il cast


 
devi solo vergognarti persa....solo vergognarti di te stessa per avermi citata ancora una volta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO DICI? IO INSINUAZIONI????
> 
> BASTA PERSA....BASTA VERAMENTE TU SEI FUORI VERAMENTE DI CERVELLO.





Tristano ha detto:


> ora lancillotto se mi fai la cortesia dici a queste signore e a me per prima se con le tue parole alludevi a me.
> 
> 
> grazie.


Io non alludevo: ho parlato chiaramente che il tuo annunciare messaggi privati al comparire di Lanci è pescare e rimestare dove ti piace rimestare insieme alle consimili a te che amano questi giochi al massacro.


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ora lancillotto se mi fai la cortesia dici a queste signore e a me per prima se con le tue parole alludevi a me.
> 
> 
> grazie.



NON ALLUDO A NESSUNO, le persone sanno se e quando fanno pettegolezzo, quindi loro sanno di essere la causa e i destinatari di questo thread


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> NON ALLUDO A NESSUNO, le persone sanno se e quando fanno pettegolezzo, quindi loro sanno di essere la causa e i destinatari di questo thread


cazzo lanci ma queste vipere alludono a me guarda caso.

e io non ho fatto mai pettegolezzo su te e bru.

MAI CAVOLI


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non alludevo: ho parlato chiaramente che il tuo annunciare messaggi privati al comparire di Lanci è pescare e rimestare dove ti piace rimestare insieme alle consimili a te che amano questi giochi al massacro.


 
SEI OFFENSIVA PERSA.

TATI MI E' TESTIMONE CHE LE HO SOLO E SEMPLICEMENTE CHIESTO DI FARMI LE PREVISIONI SU ME E MARCO.
HO IL MESSAGGIO PRIVATO IN MEMORIA ALLO STESSO MOMENTO CHE IO L'HO ANNUNCIATO A LEI IN CHIARO.


SEI IN MALAFEDE COME SEMPRE ....SE TU VEDI MALE E' PERCHE' TU FAI MALE A QUESTO PUNTO PENSO QUESTO.


VERGOGNATI PERSA VERGOGNATI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> SEI OFFENSIVA PERSA.
> 
> TATI MI E' TESTIMONE CHE LE HO SOLO E SEMPLICEMENTE CHIESTO DI FARMI LE PREVISIONI SU ME E MARCO.
> HO IL MESSAGGIO PRIVATO IN MEMORIA ALLO STESSO MOMENTO CHE IO L'HO ANNUNCIATO A LEI IN CHIARO.
> ...


Mi spiace averti tirata in ballo perché sono convinta dell'inutilità del dialogo come quella del confronto o dello scontro.
Riconosco, ancora una volta, la mia incompetenza con te.
Ma c'è chi partecipa al gioco con maggior o minore consapevolezza, ma non certo con fini limpidi.
Patetico che si abbia una vita che costringe a scaricare frustrazioni in un forum.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace averti tirata in ballo perché sono convinta dell'inutilità del dialogo come quella del confronto o dello scontro.
> Riconosco, ancora una volta, la mia incompetenza con te.
> Ma c'è chi partecipa al gioco con maggior o minore consapevolezza, ma non certo con fini limpidi.
> *Patetico che si abbia una vita che costringe a scaricare frustrazioni in un forum.[/*quote]
> scaricare le frustrazioni qui ci sta pure......tanto orecchie buone disposte ad ascoltare ci sono....è pescare nel torbido, fare allusioni, insinuare, condannare senza sapere, che  fa schifo....e qui accade sempre più spesso; come, parlando con amici, vedo, purtroppo, che capita in tutte le realtà virtuali. Troppo spesso si tende a confonderle con la vita che, in carne ed ossa, viviamo al di fuori della tastiera del pc.....non va bene....crea casini


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace averti tirata in ballo perché sono convinta dell'inutilità del dialogo come quella del confronto o dello scontro.
> Riconosco, ancora una volta, la mia incompetenza con te.
> Ma c'è chi partecipa al gioco con maggior o minore consapevolezza, ma non certo con fini limpidi.
> Patetico che si abbia una vita che costringe a scaricare frustrazioni in un forum.


 

ancora una volta tu cerchi con mezze parole di offendere....e offender in tutto e con tutto quello che dici.

persa , ti devi vergognare di come sei, di come fai e di come scrivi.

vergognati.....solo quello ti dico e smettila di continuare a fare allusioni offensive nel forum a destra e a manca che la gente non è stupida e ti ha letto e capito.

te l'ho già detto e te lo ripeto perchè sembra che tu non voglia capire.


e smettila anche di mettere in mezoo alle tue sporche insinuazioni amorepsiche con la idiozia che lei ha fatto allusioni parlando di animali.


quistai andando fuori di senno. smettila


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> E TU STAI ZITTA CHE QUOTI DA INSAPIENTE.


Scusa ma io in genere mi faccio gli affari miei... non vado in giro per le vite altrui a fare sciacallaggio come fai tu... o magari vuoi negare che appena ti si presenta il momento giusto non ti trattieni nel spiattellare affari altrui come se ti competesse?

E per favore risparmiaci la tua sceneggiata da innocente che oggi ho lo stomaco debole!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma io in genere mi faccio gli affari miei... non vado in giro per le vite altrui a fare sciacallaggio come fai tu... o magari vuoi negare che appena ti si presenta il momento giusto non ti trattieni nel spiattellare affari altrui come se ti competesse?
> 
> E per favore risparmiaci la tua sceneggiata da innocente che oggi ho lo stomaco debole!


aventi offendi lettrice, offendi pure.

le tue parole ti caratterizzano.

che ti credi, che la gente qui non abbia capito come sei.......


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> scaricare le frustrazioni qui ci sta pure......tanto orecchie buone disposte ad ascoltare ci sono....è pescare nel torbido, fare allusioni, insinuare, condannare senza sapere, che  fa schifo....e qui accade sempre più spesso; come, parlando con amici, vedo, purtroppo, che capita in tutte le realtà virtuali. Troppo spesso si tende a confonderle con la vita che, in carne ed ossa, viviamo al di fuori della tastiera del pc.....non va bene....crea casini


Gia' come altrettanto spesso si tende a mischiarla... che non sarebbe un problema se le persone dietro la tastiera avessero un minimo di discrezione!!!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' come altrettanto spesso si tende a mischiarla... che non sarebbe un problema se le persone dietro la tastiera avessero un minimo di discrezione!!!


 
parli di te stessa?

no comment


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi spiace averti tirata in ballo perché sono convinta dell'inutilità del dialogo come quella del confronto o dello scontro.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> aventi offendi lettrice, offendi pure.
> 
> le tue parole ti caratterizzano.
> 
> che ti credi, che la gente qui non abbia capito come sei.......


Dove le leggi le offese? Non sei tu quella che scrive assassina? Non sei tu quella che scrive della vita privata di altri utenti? 

A me interessa che la gente capisca come tu sei... e ti lasci nella solitudine e miseria che ti caratterizza.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io non faccio allusioni.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bene. allora visto che tu hai capito tutto dimmi cosa hai capito in quel post.
> ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' come altrettanto spesso si tende a mischiarla... che non sarebbe un problema se le persone dietro la tastiera avessero un minimo di discrezione!!!


basta non confidare niente in pvt....ma sarebbe una soluzione troppo semplicistica, mi sa...
non mi ricoro chi diceva che un segreto non è + tale quando lo sanno 2 persone.....
confrontarsi qui è normale, e ci sta pure fare "confessioni" in pvt, ma ti esponi al rischio (ed è capitato a me per prima e ancora pago) che le tue confidenze, anche quando non c'entrano un caxxo col forum, ma con la tua vita real, vengano poi fatte oggetto di mp inviati ad altre persone....ma di questo credo si sia già parlato da qualche altra parte, s enon erro


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dove le leggi le offese? Non sei tu quella che scrive assassina? Non sei tu quella che scrive della vita privata di altri utenti?
> 
> A me interessa che la gente capisca come tu sei... e ti lasci nella solitudine e miseria che ti caratterizza.


 






























no comment spifferaia magica che sei


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho capito che avete fatto allusioni su Lanci e chiedo che chiariate a cosa vi riferivate
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto non posso che rendere definitiva la mia decisione di andarmene fuori dalle scatole (dovrei utlizzare toni più forti, ma ho ancora un mio stile)
> 
> Per l'ennesima volta cedo ad inviti di vario tipo e decido di riaffacciarmi sul forum e in sordina scrivo dei post, ma non faccio in tempo a scaldare le dita che subito si scatena una ridda di messaggi che riportano ilazioni sulle motivazione del mio rientro, su eventuali messaggi da leggersi tra le righe dei miei post o di quelli indirizzati a me, come se fossimo in un libro di AGATHA CHRISTIE.
> 
> ...



Lancy mi spiace davvero, trovo quello che ti succede vergognoso e riprovevole e qui mi fermo sennò il mio romanaccio ne troverebbe di paroline per classificare questi fantasmi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un vero peccato che tu abbia preso questa decisione....ma per me hai perfettamente ragione.

Un sincero abbraccio


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> parli di te stessa?
> 
> no comment


Per certo io sono discreta .

Per altro non capisco perche' tu non riesca a disquisire civilmente ed educatamente... anzi pensandoci bene capisco.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per certo io sono discreta .
> 
> Per altro non capisco perche' tu non riesca a disquisire civilmente ed educatamente... anzi pensandoci bene capisco.


vai vai..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> basta non confidare niente in pvt....ma sarebbe una soluzione troppo semplicistica, mi sa...
> non mi ricoro chi diceva che un segreto non è + tale quando lo sanno 2 persone.....
> confrontarsi qui è normale, e ci sta pure fare "confessioni" in pvt, ma ti esponi al rischio (ed è capitato a me per prima e ancora pago) che le tue confidenze, anche quando non c'entrano un caxxo col forum, ma con la tua vita real, vengano poi fatte oggetto di mp inviati ad altre persone....ma di questo credo si sia già parlato da qualche altra parte, s enon erro


Il forum è basato sulla confidenza in chiaro di fatti privati.
Quel che si confida e non deve essere divulgato possono essere o dati personali che rendono una persona identificabile; aspetti che non si vuole rendere pubblici perché non si vuol far conoscere a conoscenti della vita reale che leggono il forum; tentativi di tresche con frequentanti il forum.
A me sembra che si facessero allusioni su quest'ultimo aspetto.

Credo che anche qui, come in qualunque altro luogo reale o virtuale, ci si possa conoscere, ma anche qui, come nel reale, c'è chi conosce e poi magari decide di frequentare persone libere e di conseguenza è solo per pudore dei sentimenti e prudenza (o scaramanzia) che non ne parla pubblicamente e chi invece cerca di crearsi tresche per il gusto del torbido.
Come ho già detto, credo che non sia questo il luogo per l'ultima intenzione esistendo altri siti creati all'uopo.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il forum è basato sulla confidenza in chiaro di fatti privati.
> Quel che si confida e non deve essere divulgato possono essere o dati personali che rendono una persona identificabile; aspetti che non si vuole rendere pubblici perché non si vuol far conoscere a conoscenti della vita reale che leggono il forum; tentativi di tresche con frequentanti il forum.
> A me sembra che si facessero allusioni su quest'ultimo aspetto.
> 
> ...


 

 le cose torbide su lancillotto le hai viste tu e in malafede strema hai accusato tristano e amorepsiche di intralazzare e tristano e tatina di mandarsi chissà quali messaggi.


se vedi torbido dove non c'è torbido sei tu torbida per prima.


vergognati persa, vergognati


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il forum è basato sulla confidenza in chiaro di fatti privati.
> Quel che si confida e non deve essere divulgato possono essere o dati personali che rendono una persona identificabile; aspetti che non si vuole rendere pubblici perché non si vuol far conoscere a conoscenti della vita reale che leggono il forum; tentativi di tresche con frequentanti il forum.
> A me sembra che si facessero allusioni su quest'ultimo aspetto.
> 
> ...


non posso che condividere....
per le mie confidenze.....mal confidate....erano fatti privati che mi sentivo + libera di dire a chi non conoscevo e pensavo potesse avere un punto di vista esterno, ma + equilibrato......e cmq....è passata, è servita da lezione, pagata cara, ma sempre lezione è stata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> le cose torbide su lancillotto le hai viste tu e in malafede strema hai accusato tristano e amorepsiche di intralazzare e tristano e tatina di mandarsi chissà quali messaggi.
> 
> 
> se vedi torbido dove non c'è torbido sei tu torbida per prima.
> ...


Quel che c'è scritto è leggibile, se non viene modificato.
Sentirmi dire vergognati da una che condivide le idee di Borghezio e posta le leggi razziali del '38 è un onore.
La tecnica di urlare vergogna, come quella di mostrare cappi non funziona in un forum.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> basta non confidare niente in pvt....ma sarebbe una soluzione troppo semplicistica, mi sa...
> non mi ricoro chi diceva che un segreto non è + tale quando lo sanno 2 persone.....
> confrontarsi qui è normale, e ci sta pure fare "confessioni" in pvt, ma ti esponi al rischio (ed è capitato a me per prima e ancora pago) che le tue confidenze, anche quando non c'entrano un caxxo col forum, ma con la tua vita real, vengano poi fatte oggetto di mp inviati ad altre persone....ma di questo credo si sia già parlato da qualche altra parte, s enon erro


Ma io credo sia doveroso in primis rispettare la privacy altrui... specie di terzi che sicuramente non vogliono essere oggetto di gossip... credo sia questione di rispetto ed educazione... non credo piacerebbe a nessuno di noi trovarsi con la propria vita privata, soprattutto i punti dolenti, come materiale di gossip da forum... ripeto, tutta una questione di rispetto...


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel che c'è scritto è leggibile, se non viene modificato.
> Sentirmi dire vergognati da una che condivide le idee di Borghezio e posta le leggi razziali del '38 è un onore.
> La tecnica di urlare vergogna, come quella di mostrare cappi non funziona in un forum.


 
ah, ecco. che tira dinuovo fuori  concetti partitici...

bravaaaaaa


allora si che capisco, era tutto un attendere un post qualsiasi per ricominciare la solita solfa.


vai cara vaiiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























vergognati persa.hai toccato il fondo oggi con questa questione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ah, ecco. che tira dinuovo fuori concetti partitici...
> 
> bravaaaaaa
> 
> ...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Zduq4YGmiUw


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_qjmuMGN8


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*per le quaquere*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3637


è tutto scritto qui in chiaro se tristano ha detto o fatto allusioni su lancillotto.

cazzo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






non aggiungo altro se non un.... vergognatevi a persa e lettrice.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

*...*






 Infatti non ci sono state allusioni e Lanci ha perso la pazienza per nulla...


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti non ci sono state allusioni e Lanci ha perso la pazienza per nulla...


 
se allusioni sono state fatte....non lo so, queste non sono state fatte da me. leggi il post. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e non ho mandato messaggi privati a bruja o lancillotto......IO.


----------



## Old fay (2 Febbraio 2008)

O poveri noi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .........!!! Posso dire una cosa? Io non so nulla e non me ne frega nulla, ma mi fa riflettere il fatto che voi rendiate pubbliche situazioni per noi altri del forum, assolutamente poco chiare. O sono io che non ho capito nulla. Perchè allora non ve le coltivate in privato direttamente? Grazie!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> O poveri noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non dirlo  a me che sono stata accusata ma non mi si viene detto chiaramente che cavolo avrei scritto che non va.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> O poveri noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggi qui

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3637&page=38


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggi qui
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3637&page=38


 
AVANTI! SPIEGA ADESSO CHE COSA AVREI DETTO CONTRO E DI LANCILLOTTO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> AVANTI! SPIEGA ADESSO CHE COSA AVREI DETTO CONTRO E DI LANCILLOTTO.


Ammetto senza difficoltà ancora una volta che non ho competenze per dialogare con te.
Constato che sei stata lasciata sola, ancora una volta, da chi ti stimola a entrare nei suoi giochi.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammetto senza difficoltà ancora una volta che non ho competenze per dialogare con te.
> Constato che sei stata lasciata sola, ancora una volta, da chi ti stimola a entrare nei suoi giochi.


 

tu dai i numeri 

	
	
		
		
	


	













vergognati persa, nemmeno sei capace di darmi una risposta lecita alle mie domande.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2008)

*caro lanci, mi permetto perchè mi dispiace davvero...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto non posso che rendere definitiva la mia decisione di andarmene fuori dalle scatole (dovrei utlizzare toni più forti, ma ho ancora un mio stile)
> 
> Per l'ennesima volta cedo ad inviti di vario tipo e decido di riaffacciarmi sul forum e in sordina scrivo dei post, ma non faccio in tempo a scaldare le dita che subito si scatena una ridda di messaggi che riportano ilazioni sulle motivazione del mio rientro, su eventuali messaggi da leggersi tra le righe dei miei post o di quelli indirizzati a me, come se fossimo in un libro di AGATHA CHRISTIE.
> 
> ...


 
Ma se questi fantasmi agiscono in privato, perchè non li sistemi in privato?

 l'hai fatto?

Sparare nel mucchio non fa altro che esacerbare un clima che è già compromesso per motivi che con la Vostra Relazione ( Tua e  di Bruja )* non* centrano nulla.

Lanci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi leggi...?


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*lancilotto*

Lancillotto se puoi e ti và ti pregherei di esser piu preciso..!Le tue dichiarazioni che io comprendo molto bene..............possono esser facilmente strumentalizzate e mistificate...!Prima di muovere"ACCUSE"sarebbe il caso di avere delle prove...sarebbe veramente il caso senza prove di starsene  silenzio!!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*rettifico*

Prima di incolpare qualcuno..che poi e sempre tristano aspettiamo di sapere da lancilotto se effettivamente sia tristano.....!!Quando scrivevo che in p.vt. si infangavano le persone...molti non mi hanno creduto....e continuano a darmi del rissoso....!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2008)

*oscuro*

ma tu eri nel dol prima di venire qui?
io non ho capito chi sei...non che la tua provenienza sia importante è solo per capire se tu sai chi sono io.


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma se questi fantasmi agiscono in privato, perchè non li sistemi in privato?
> 
> l'hai fatto?
> 
> ...



I fantasmi non parlano in privato con me, ecco perchè dico che sono INFINGARDI!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima di incolpare qualcuno..che poi e sempre tristano aspettiamo di sapere da lancilotto se effettivamente sia tristano.....!!Quando scrivevo che in p.vt. si infangavano le persone...molti non mi hanno creduto....e continuano a darmi del rissoso....!!!





Ho già specificato che non è TRISTANO, almeno per quanto ne so io.

Ho le prove perchè mi è stato fatto leggere un messaggio privata, ma con sottolineato che quello era "uno dei tanti" che giravano, dunque dato che non amo punire UNO ad esempio per risparmiare gli altri, e dato che DO FASTIDIO, mi toglo dai piedi, fortunamente la mia vita era PIENA PRIMA del forum, lo sarà anche domani senza.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*


lancillotto ha detto:



			Ho già specificato che non è TRISTANO, almeno per quanto ne so io.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho le prove perchè mi è stato fatto leggere un messaggio privata, ma con sottolineato che quello era "uno dei tanti" che giravano, dunque dato che non amo punire UNO ad esempio per risparmiare gli altri, e dato che DO FASTIDIO, mi toglo dai piedi, fortunamente la mia vita era PIENA PRIMA del forum, lo sarà anche domani senza.


 

grazie lancillotto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e adesso una volta di più vergognati persa\ritrovata e lettrice, ...vergognatevi tutte e due.


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*miciolidia*

ASSOLUTAMENTE NO!Non ero in dol.!!Non sò chi sei..ma ricordo ciò che mi hai detto.....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Prima di incolpare qualcuno..che poi e sempre tristano aspettiamo di sapere da lancilotto se effettivamente sia tristano.....!!Quando scrivevo che in p.vt. si infangavano le persone...molti non mi hanno creduto....e continuano a darmi del rissoso....!!!


 
ancora una volta c'è l'esempio pratico della cattiveria delle persone.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE NO!Non ero in dol.!!Non sò chi sei..ma ricordo ciò che mi hai detto.....!!!


 
io no. sorry.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*lancillotto*

questa faccenda che tu daresti fastidio l'hai espressa anche l'altra volta quando avevi deciso di andartene.

stai qui ti dico, non dare loro soddisfazione, chiunque essi siano.


fregatene, come dicevi tu prima nell'altro post....è tanta tantissima invidia e malizia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho già specificato che non è TRISTANO, almeno per quanto ne so io.
> 
> Ho le prove perchè mi è stato fatto leggere un messaggio privata, ma con sottolineato che quello era "uno dei tanti" che giravano, dunque dato che non amo punire UNO ad esempio per risparmiare gli altri, e dato che DO FASTIDIO, mi toglo dai piedi, fortunamente la mia vita era PIENA PRIMA del forum, lo sarà anche domani senza.


Visto che hai aperto il thread dovresti dire di che pettegolezzi parli...o no?
Io ho visto che Tristano/Cat ha annunciato un mess privato a Tatina e ho letto battute ironiche poco chiare di Amore&Psiche che mi hanno fatto pensare a insinuazioni su notizie private da far intuire come promesse di gossip ...poi hai aperto il thread.
Se hai da chiarire è meglio.


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*ADESSO?*

Adesso cara persa e cara lettrice come la mettiamo?Come?Sarebbe molto interessante sapere chi sia...adesso vi dovreste vergognare....dovreste morire dalla vergogna!!!Lanci in quanto a te mi dispiace... e tu sai quanto e perche....credimi ti capisco e non sai quanto.....hai per quel che puo servire ttutta la mia solidarietà!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa vai nell'angolo e inginocchiati sui ceci...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E' sabato l'ammore mio smielato mi ha mandato un messaggio e' venuto il diabete anche al Licaone... ma posso rovinarmi questo giorno spedento qualcuno dove gli converrebbe restare?

Ma si dai: Cat ma vaffanculo vai! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PENTITI!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*miciolidia*

Tranquilla poi ne riparliamo....poi te lo ricordo!!!Adesso non mi sembra il caso!!!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto che hai aperto il thread dovresti dire di che pettegolezzi parli...o no?
> Io ho visto che Tristano/Cat ha annunciato un mess privato a Tatina e ho letto battute ironiche poco chiare di Amore&Psiche che mi hanno fatto pensare a insinuazioni su notizie private da far intuire come promesse di gossip ...poi hai aperto il thread.
> Se hai da chiarire è meglio.


 
bella lei, te la stai facendo sotto adesso che lancillotto ha detto che IO non c'entro nulla vero?


vergognati ad accusare ingiustamente le persone.








e aspetta che torni tatina e ti dirà lei esattamente a quel'ora il testo dell' unico messaggio privato che le ho mandato.:moon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  oroscopo di me e marco)

madonna mia!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho già specificato che non è TRISTANO, almeno per quanto ne so io.
> 
> Ho le prove perchè *mi è stato fatto leggere un messaggio privata*, ma con sottolineato che quello era "uno dei tanti" che giravano, dunque dato che non amo punire UNO ad esempio per risparmiare gli altri, e dato che DO FASTIDIO, mi toglo dai piedi, fortunamente la mia vita era PIENA PRIMA del forum, lo sarà anche domani senza.


Rispetto le tue decisioni, ma mi permetto di osservare che:

1) Che tanta gente non abbia meglio da fare che cercare di intrufolarsi nelle vite altrui, è assodato e non credo dovrebbe stupirti più di tanto: lo scopri ora?

2) Andandotene e lanciando velati messaggi non penso tu risolva la situazione per te (chi sparlava dietro, sparlerà uguale ti pare?) e lasci sospesa una questione che da privata l'hai in qualche modo resa pubblica tu e quindi alimenta solo ulteriori rimbrotti e accuse (come hai ben potuto vedere) fra chi pensa a chiccachè: non sarebbe meglio almeno in parte chiarire?

So che a questo punto potresti esordire con un bel "chissenefrega affaracci vostri ormai", ma conoscendoti per persona corretta, mi piacerebbe che fugassi dubbi e perplessità o che per lo meno potessi riportare serenità laddove tu possa vedere, essendone oggetto, qualche fraintendimento.

In ogni caso, qualunque sia la tua decisione, non potremo che rispettarla!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*mesaggio di lettrice con offese.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa vai nell'angolo e inginocchiati sui ceci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 brava brava , ti fai riconoscere per le parole che scrivi, continua così.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla poi ne riparliamo....poi te lo ricordo!!!Adesso non mi sembra il caso!!!


 
mi sa proprio di no .


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*accuse*

Ma adesso a tristano la chiedete scusa?Fedifrago ma adesso che fai?Mi aspetto che tu faccia una bella paternale a lettrice e persa...sai son accuse gravi..adesso aspetto....!!!Son veramente curioso adesso!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa vai nell'angolo e inginocchiati sui ceci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi quanto son "fortunata" che mi arrivano solo messaggi di vergogna? Sono a dieta!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma adesso a tristano la chiedete scusa?Fedifrago ma adesso che fai?Mi aspetto che tu faccia una bella paternale a lettrice e persa...sai son accuse gravi..adesso aspetto....!!!Son veramente curioso adesso!!!!!!!!


hai presente il latte alle ginocchia o è un detto solo veneto?


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2008)

*per capire*

avete vinto voi.....chi?
esiste un complotto che include la maggior parte degli utenti?
per chi frequenta  poco è difficile davvero capire ....immagino che si possa tranquillamente passare oltre ma se si posta un messaggio in chiaro sarebbe bello comprendessimo  tutti quanti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

*...*

Mi sembra che persone che non posseggono la strumentalità della lettura siano più di una


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*consoliamoci*

Tristano consolati l'han fatta veramente grossa la figura di merda..ma grossa...be questo è per chi metteva in dubbio la mia credibilità!!!Questa è la vostra...complimenti!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*poveretti*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano consolati l'han fatta veramente grossa la figura di merda..ma grossa...be questo è per chi metteva in dubbio la mia credibilità!!!Questa è la vostra...complimenti!!!!!!!


 

www 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  www 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  www


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che persone che non posseggono la strumentalità della lettura siano più di una


Anche la strumentalita' della scrittura lasciano parecchio a desiderare...


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*si*

Ammetter di aver sbagliato è troppo vero?Mi consola che rimane sritto....un minimo di arroganza in meno non guasterebbe!!Vergognatevi..prima di muovere certe accuse...!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> questa faccenda che tu daresti fastidio l'hai espressa anche l'altra volta quando avevi deciso di andartene.
> 
> stai qui ti dico, non dare loro soddisfazione, chiunque essi siano.
> 
> ...



C'è una costante nella mia vita che ho sempre fatto, ma che molti non hanno compreso: dare il (mio personale) giusto valore alle cose!!!

Ci sono cose per le quali puoi decidere di spenderci la vita intera, altre dove non ci perdi 5 minuti di tempo. Ogni cosa ha un valore rapportato al tempo perchè reputo il TEMPO la cosa più preziosa che abbiamo, una volta esaurito, non possiamo più fare nulla.

Quando "spendi" il tuo tempo lo dovresti fare solo se davvero lo spendi per qualcosa che vale ciò che impieghi.

OGGI (ma già da un po' di mesi) questo forum per me è diventato TROPPO COSTOSO, il tempo che impiego vale molto di più del ritorno spirituale/intellettuale che ne traggo, a questo punto preferisco spendere il mio tempo in altre faccende.

Dunque la mia non è una fuga da situazioni che "non voglio" affrontare, semplicemente reputo queste situazioni NON MERITEVOLI del mio tempo.

Posso assicurarti che tutte le volte che sono entrato e rientrato nel forum (anche quando si chiamava tradimento.it e poi ancora su metropolis3000) io sono stato invitato a farlo.

.......................................
sono davvero senza parole


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2008)

*lanci*

Mi dispiace veramente!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> C'è una costante nella mia vita che ho sempre fatto, ma che molti non hanno compreso: dare il (mio personale) giusto valore alle cose!!!
> 
> Ci sono cose per le quali puoi decidere di spenderci la vita intera, altre dove non ci perdi 5 minuti di tempo. Ogni cosa ha un valore rapportato al tempo perchè reputo il TEMPO la cosa più preziosa che abbiamo, una volta esaurito, non possiamo più fare nulla.
> 
> ...


Io credo che le situazioni non meritevoli siano causate da tutti, chi piu' chi meno... tu incluso... di fatto se semino erbaccia non posso aspettarmi di raccogliere rose... credo che dovresti cercare di essere un attimino piu' obiettivo...


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Febbraio 2008)

*???*



Tristano ha detto:


> SEI OFFENSIVA PERSA.
> 
> TATI MI E' TESTIMONE CHE LE HO SOLO E SEMPLICEMENTE CHIESTO DI FARMI LE PREVISIONI SU ME E *MARCO*.
> HO IL MESSAGGIO PRIVATO IN MEMORIA ALLO STESSO MOMENTO CHE IO L'HO ANNUNCIATO A LEI IN CHIARO.
> ...


...Marco chi? Sai, anch'io mi chiamo (o meglio, gli altri mi chiamano) Marco...
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche la strumentalita' della scrittura lasciano parecchio a desiderare...


Diciamo pure l'uso stesso...a meno che non si tratti di lingue nuove...o forze nuove!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rispetto le tue decisioni, ma mi permetto di osservare che:
> 
> 1) Che tanta gente non abbia meglio da fare che cercare di intrufolarsi nelle vite altrui, è assodato e non credo dovrebbe stupirti più di tanto: lo scopri ora?
> 
> ...


Sinceramente non comprendo la tua richiesta, ciò che posso dirti è che, come già espresso in un post, anche se qui sono stato bene per molto tempo, ho scambiato concetti e pensieri molto profondi e costruttivi, il problema di fondo oggi è che io DEVO STARE ATTENTO A CIO' CHE SCRIVO E A CHI LO SCRIVO perchè subito qualcuno iniziava a pensare che io possa nascondere chissa quale segreto e mandare chissa quale messaggio (senza tenere conto che quando devo, io so parlare esplicitamente in pubblico e in privato). Il problema qui è che questo gioco al massacro mi crea pressioni dall'esterno perchè non si parla e discute con me, ma si riportano opinioni e fatti a terzi che poi non sanno come rapportarsi a me.

Se io ogni volta che parlo con qualcuno DEVO GIUSTIFICARMI per ciò che altri hanno riferito, consentimi di dire che NON HO TEMPO DA PERDERE!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

*lancillotto*






 mi dispiace tanto delle parole che ti leggo e del tuo stato d'animo.

Ti ho sempre letto piacevolmente e considerato una persona molto a modo, sincera e schietta.

una persona positiva. Per questo ti suggerivo dal mio piccolo di rimanere qui con le persone che ti sono amiche, ci sono, relegando il un giusto limbo chi ti ha danneggiato.

si spende energia che potrebbe essere utilizzata in migliori occasioni, lo so.... a volte però si ha la soddisfazione dei risultati.

tu sei stato fatto oggetto di determinate cose spiacevoli che in parte so per quanto è stato spiegato da te e da bruja.

Tu dici qui che hai anche le prove di chi ti ha mandato uno dei messaggi, ne sai l'autore.

non andare via per favore, tu sei positivo, così facendo l'ipocrisia vince ancora una volta e non è giusto.


è stato così per oscuro, per me, per altri.
il forum è uno spezzato di vita, mai essere rinunciatari perchè tu e chi ti vuol bene siete nel giusto.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Marco chi? Sai, anch'io mi chiamo (o meglio, gli altri mi chiamano) Marco...
> Air


 
mona che sei.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














leggi il mio post intitolato .....25 anni dopo qui sul confessionale.

mi sono innamorata di marco, ma non sei tu.

ciao air


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che le situazioni non meritevoli siano causate da tutti, chi piu' chi meno... tu incluso... di fatto se semino erbaccia non posso aspettarmi di raccogliere rose... credo che dovresti cercare di essere un attimino piu' obiettivo...


 
ma smettila va!!!!!!!


che cos'ha fatto lancillotto di male, che cosa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> avete vinto voi.....chi?
> esiste un complotto che include la maggior parte degli utenti?
> per chi frequenta  poco è difficile davvero capire ....immagino che si possa tranquillamente passare oltre ma se si posta un messaggio in chiaro sarebbe bello comprendessimo  tutti quanti



Ti chiedo SCUSA, purtroppo tu non puoi comprendere il significato di questo thread e me ne dispiace, se avessi avuto il nick di tutte le persone coinvolte in questo "complotto" (mi fa sorridere il termine), lo avrei fatto in modalità "messaggio privato", purtroppo è abitudine di molti lanciare un sasso e poi nascondere la mano, tutti hanno vergogna ad esporsi, ma non a fare delazioni trasversali.

Io sono un utente che ha partecipato molto su questo forum e ho intavolato molti discorsi, ho subito dei processi per la storia che ho raccontato, ma ci stava perchè sono stato colpevole di tradimento. Quello che sta succedendo ora è che cercano di infliggermi altre pene solo perchè SONO SOSPETTABILE DI NUOVI TRADIMENTI, della seria, chi ha peccato è sicuramente colpevole dei peccati che non ha ancora commesso, ma potenzialmente potrebbe fare in futuro.

ECCO PERCHE' E' MEGLIO CHE ME NE VADA VIA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sinceramente non comprendo la tua richiesta, ciò che posso dirti è che, come già espresso in un post, anche se qui sono stato bene per molto tempo, ho scambiato concetti e pensieri molto profondi e costruttivi, il problema di fondo oggi è che io DEVO STARE ATTENTO A CIO' CHE SCRIVO E A CHI LO SCRIVO perchè subito qualcuno iniziava a pensare che io possa nascondere chissa quale segreto e mandare chissa quale messaggio (senza tenere conto che quando devo, io so parlare esplicitamente in pubblico e in privato). Il problema qui è che questo gioco al massacro mi crea pressioni dall'esterno perchè non si parla e discute con me, ma si riportano opinioni e fatti a terzi che poi non sanno come rapportarsi a me.
> 
> Se io ogni volta che parlo con qualcuno DEVO GIUSTIFICARMI per ciò che altri hanno riferito, consentimi di dire che NON HO TEMPO DA PERDERE!!!!


Veramente io ho letto che altre mandavano messaggi criptici e poi tu hai aperto il post, di conseguenza ho pensato che il riferimento di quei messaggi fossi tu.
Io mi sono espressa chiaramente invitando tutti o a tenere privato quel che è privato o a dire tutto altrettanto chiaramente.
Puoi non fare nomi/nick, ma non mi sembra corretto che tu, ancora una volta, dica che te ne vai per pettegolezzi e poi dica che non hai tempo da perdere per spiegare.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti chiedo SCUSA, purtroppo tu non puoi comprendere il significato di questo thread e me ne dispiace, se avessi avuto il nick di tutte le persone coinvolte in questo "complotto" (mi fa sorridere il termine), lo avrei fatto in modalità "messaggio privato", purtroppo è abitudine di molti lanciare un sasso e poi nascondere la mano, tutti hanno vergogna ad esporsi, ma non a fare delazioni trasversali.
> 
> Io sono un utente che ha partecipato molto su questo forum e ho intavolato molti discorsi, ho subito dei processi per la storia che ho raccontato, ma ci stava perchè sono stato colpevole di tradimento. Quello che sta succedendo ora è che cercano di infliggermi altre pene solo perchè *SONO SOSPETTABILE DI NUOVI TRADIMENTI,* della seria, chi ha peccato è sicuramente colpevole dei peccati che non ha ancora commesso, ma potenzialmente potrebbe fare in futuro.
> 
> ECCO PERCHE' E' MEGLIO CHE ME NE VADA VIA


 

pazzesco. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






no, cavolo, la vita non può essere sempre così gretta 

	
	
		
		
	


	









non mi ripeterò oltre lanci ma rifletti sulle parole di tanti di noi che ti invitano a rimanere.
mi dispiace tantissimo.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io ho letto che altre mandavano messaggi criptici e poi tu hai aperto il post, di conseguenza ho pensato che il riferimento di quei messaggi fossi tu.
> Io mi sono espressa chiarante invitando tutti o a tenere privato quel che è privato o a dire tutto chiaramente.
> Puoi non fare nomi, ma non mi sembra corretto che tu, ancora una volta, dica che te ne vai per pettegolezzi e poi dica che non hai tempo da perdere per spiegare.


 
tu persa hai accusato me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



vergognati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che le situazioni non meritevoli siano causate da tutti, chi piu' chi meno... tu incluso... di fatto se semino erbaccia non posso aspettarmi di raccogliere rose... credo che dovresti cercare di essere un attimino piu' obiettivo...



Cara Lettrice

si può sbagliare semenza e raccogliere erbacce, ma se tu vedi che il tuo vicino ogni anno non riesce ad ottenere i risultati che si prefigge tu hai davanti almeno tre soluzioni:
1) ignorare ciò che va e goderti il tuo giardino fiorito
2) consigliarlo sulla semenza e sui metodi di coltivazione
3) raccontare in giro per il paese che quello è un coglione e non è capace di fare crescere due rose


Secondo te cosa sta succedendo sul FORUM????


vediamo se sai dare una risposta.....


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto non posso che rendere definitiva la mia decisione di andarmene fuori dalle scatole (dovrei utlizzare toni più forti, ma ho ancora un mio stile)
> 
> Per l'ennesima volta cedo ad inviti di vario tipo e decido di riaffacciarmi sul forum e in sordina scrivo dei post, ma non faccio in tempo a scaldare le dita che subito si scatena una ridda di messaggi che riportano ilazioni sulle motivazione del mio rientro, su eventuali messaggi da leggersi tra le righe dei miei post o di quelli indirizzati a me, come se fossimo in un libro di AGATHA CHRISTIE.
> 
> ...


Lancy,
purtroppo non riesco sempre a seguire tutti i post dei vari thread e quindi non vorrei parlare a vanvera...preferisco astenermi, ma quanto segue, mi sento in dovere di affermarlo.
Può essere fastidioso quanto sia a te capitato (grazie a Dio, non mi sono mai scannato con nessuno/a degli utenti...anche se, non ho la matematica certezza che nessuno mi abbia mai criticato e/o diffamato in privato), ma...a parer mio è giusto fare i superiori e non abbassarsi a certi livelli, andandosene per queste...lasciamele chiamare scemate.
Inutile sottolineare che anche la tua presenza, qui in questo forum è piacevole (non uso parolone grosse del tipo...indispensabile anche se, a mio parere, a parte i bisticci vari, è piacevole avere a che fare con tutti, leggere e riflettere sulle altrui idee, anche se non concordi con le nostre)...siamo tutti indispensabili (ora non tiratemi dietro macigni per questa mia affermazione, vi prego).
Elimina pure i codardi ed i vigliacchi...ma di persone dai-coi sani principi, qui, ce ne sono.
Perciò, ti chiedo ufficialmente e cortesemente di rimanere anche se, direttamente non abbiamo mai attaccato bottone più di tanto.
Un abbraccio, *Marco "Airforever"*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Lettrice
> 
> si può sbagliare semenza e raccogliere erbacce, ma se tu vedi che il tuo vicino ogni anno non riesce ad ottenere i risultati che si prefigge tu hai davanti almeno tre soluzioni:
> 1) ignorare ciò che va e goderti il tuo giardino fiorito
> ...


Io le metafore non le ho capite


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io ho letto che altre mandavano messaggi criptici e poi tu hai aperto il post, di conseguenza ho pensato che il riferimento di quei messaggi fossi tu.
> Io mi sono espressa chiaramente invitando tutti o a tenere privato quel che è privato o a dire tutto altrettanto chiaramente.
> Puoi non fare nomi/nick, ma non mi sembra corretto che tu, ancora una volta, dica che te ne vai per pettegolezzi e poi dica che non hai tempo da perdere per spiegare.




Io sto spiegando, ma posso spiegare solo ciò anche a me è noto!!!!

I messaggi criptici come tu li definisci sono POST e THREAD aperti da utenti che per vari scambi di messaggi privati sono stati legati a me. Da questo "legame" si continua ad insinuare non solo che tutti i messaggi siano diretti a me in MODO ESPLICITO, ma addirittura che io sia qui sul forum per dare CREDITO A QUESTI MESSAGGI, della serie:

IO SONO COSI' PIRLA DA VENIRE QUI IN CHIARO A COLTIVARE UNA TRESCA A DISPETTO DI MIA MOGLIE!!!!!


Ma ti sembra possibile???

Io sono il primo a dire che gli uomini sono tutti coglioni, ma per quando mi riguarda posso dire che se ho avuto per compagna BRUJA per tutti questi anni, forse qualche BUONA REFERENZA la dovrei avere, oppure sono stato così macchiavellico da fregarla per oltre vent'anni!!!!!

Se così fosse, dovreste ammettere che sono un genio!!!

Non so se vi rendete conto che è tutto un paradosso, riesco ad essere un coglione e un genio al tempo stesso sul medesimo concetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti chiedo SCUSA, purtroppo tu non puoi comprendere il significato di questo thread e me ne dispiace, se avessi avuto il nick di tutte le persone coinvolte in questo "complotto" (mi fa sorridere il termine), lo avrei fatto in modalità "messaggio privato", purtroppo è abitudine di molti lanciare un sasso e poi nascondere la mano, tutti hanno vergogna ad esporsi, ma non a fare delazioni trasversali.
> 
> Io sono un utente che ha partecipato molto su questo forum e ho intavolato molti discorsi, ho subito dei processi per la storia che ho raccontato, ma ci stava perchè sono stato colpevole di tradimento. Quello che sta succedendo ora è che cercano di infliggermi altre pene solo perchè SONO SOSPETTABILE DI NUOVI TRADIMENTI, della seria, chi ha peccato è sicuramente colpevole dei peccati che non ha ancora commesso, ma potenzialmente potrebbe fare in futuro.
> 
> ECCO PERCHE' E' MEGLIO CHE ME NE VADA VIA


Io non ho fatto delazioni.
Mi sono associata al tuo fastidio e chi aveva nella sezione Amore e sesso fatto battute e lasciato intendere erano state Cat, che aveva chiamato in causa Tatina, e Amore&Psiche e a quei precisi post ho fatto riferimento chiedendo di non lasciare intendere conoscenza piccanti che, nel contesto, sembravano riguardare te.
Se pettegolezzi hanno un fondamento mi spiace, se non lo hanno basta che a insinuazione rispondi che non ti riguarda e il pettegolezzo si chiude.
Io sono intervenuta in questo senso.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io le metafore non le ho capite



Io non ho capito niente.

Ho letto che Bruja ha ricevuto dei messaggi, che ha fatto leggere a Lancillotto ... e Lancillotto schifato ha sparato sulla massa.

La questione e' perche' non escono fuori i nomi?

Omerta'? 

Discrezione?

... perche' per disgrezione nessuno ha il diritto di venire a sparare su di tutti, NON E' GIUSTO.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Lettrice
> 
> si può sbagliare semenza e raccogliere erbacce, ma se tu vedi che il tuo vicino ogni anno non riesce ad ottenere i risultati che si prefigge tu hai davanti almeno tre soluzioni:
> 1) ignorare ciò che va e goderti il tuo giardino fiorito
> ...


Caro Lancillotto,

Ti dico che si, so dare una risposta ed e' esattamente questa: Se volessi piantare fiori nel mio giardino andrei a comprare il necessario in un centro specializzato, perche' so che il risultato sarebbe garantito; magari dovrei spendere un po' di piu' ma so che mi venderebbero prodotti di qualita' e in primavera avrei il mio giardino fiorito.
Se invece andassi a comprare il necessario da un cialtrone, magari risparmierei, poi mi ritroverei il giardino pieno di erbacce e tutti a dirmi che sono una cogliona perche' non so piantare due rose... e sai cosa? In parte evrebbero ragione perche' mi sono fidata di un cialtrone.

Credo sia una risposta piu' che esaudiente... ti invito a non sottovalutarmi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io sto spiegando, ma posso spiegare solo ciò anche a me è noto!!!!
> 
> I messaggi criptici come tu li definisci sono POST e THREAD aperti da utenti che per vari scambi di messaggi privati sono stati legati a me. Da questo "legame" si continua ad insinuare non solo che tutti i messaggi siano diretti a me in MODO ESPLICITO, ma addirittura che io sia qui sul forum per dare CREDITO A QUESTI MESSAGGI, della serie:
> 
> ...


Veramente io ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per anni, ma dopo la scoperta non ho pensato che fosse un genio, ma il contrario: ingannare chi si fida non è geniale.
Questo non lo dico a te, ma proprio come riferimento alla mia vicenda personale che mi hai fatto venire in mente.
Tu sai bene il dialogo che ho avuto con te e il rispetto reciproco.
Se c'è chi lascia intendere che invia dei messaggi a te in chiaro in modo ambiguo penso che dovrebbe ricevere la tua smentita in chiaro e scegliere altri lidi.
Non mi sembra che andarsene fughi i pettegolezzi.
Io avrei molto piacere di continuare a confrontarmi con te ...e a mazziarti 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ....come ho sempre fatto con affetto ed amicizia.


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lancy,
> purtroppo non riesco sempre a seguire tutti i post dei vari thread e quindi non vorrei parlare a vanvera...preferisco astenermi, ma quanto segue, mi sento in dovere di affermarlo.
> Può essere fastidioso quanto sia a te capitato (grazie a Dio, non mi sono mai scannato con nessuno/a degli utenti...anche se, non ho la matematica certezza che nessuno mi abbia mai criticato e/o diffamato in privato), ma...a parer mio è giusto fare i superiori e non abbassarsi a certi livelli, andandosene per queste...lasciamele chiamare scemate.
> Inutile sottolineare che anche la tua presenza, qui in questo forum è piacevole (non uso parolone grosse del tipo...indispensabile anche se, a mio parere, a parte i bisticci vari, è piacevole avere a che fare con tutti, leggere e riflettere sulle altrui idee, anche se non concordi con le nostre)...siamo tutti indispensabili (ora non tiratemi dietro macigni per questa mia affermazione, vi prego).
> ...



Hai perfettametne ragione, in effetti io ignoro le persone che tramano alle spalle, ma devi capire che se queste persone riescono a CREARMI PROBLEMI NELLA VITA REALE perchè arrivano ad insinuare i sospetti pure a mia moglie che arriva ormai a non credere più alle mie parole, io di fronte a questo non ho possibilità di difendermi.

Fino a quando non era nota la mia compagna di vita, le persone che avevo opinioni negative su di me, me lo dicevano direttamente in pubblico o in privato, oggi parlano con lei!!!!!!

E purtroppo questa è una cosa davvero troppo grande anche per me


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro Lancillotto,
> 
> Ti dico che si, so dare una risposta ed e' esattamente questa: Se volessi piantare fiori nel mio giardino andrei a comprare il necessario in un centro specializzato, perche' so che il risultato sarebbe garantito; magari dovrei spendere un po' di piu' ma so che mi venderebbero prodotti di qualita' e in primavera avrei il mio giardino fiorito.
> Se invece andassi a comprare il necessario da un cialtrone, magari risparmierei, poi mi ritroverei il giardino pieno di erbacce e tutti a dirmi che sono una cogliona perche' non so piantare due rose... e sai cosa? In parte evrebbero ragione perche' mi sono fidata di un cialtrone.
> ...



Il problema che tu sottovaluti è che con quali parametri stabilisci che quello è un cialtrone??????

Se davvero i cialtroni fossero in giro con un tatuaggio in fronte con scritto "CIALTONE" sarebbe tutto facile, ma se così fosse non ci sarebbe in giro tanti VENDITORI DI FUMO!!!!

LETTRICE, porca miseria, tutti abbiamo incontrato nella vita UN VENDITORE DI FUMO e nella tua vita mi pare che anche tu ne abbia incontrato qualcuno!!!!!

Non credo avresti apprezzato se ne momento in cui credevi in lui sentirti presa in giro perchè non te eri resa conto.

Sei tu che sottovaluti me


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per anni, ma dopo la scoperta non ho pensato che fosse un genio, ma il contrario: ingannare chi si fida non è geniale.
> Questo non lo dico a te, ma proprio come riferimento alla mia vicenda personale che mi hai fatto venire in mente.
> Tu sai bene il dialogo che ho avuto con te e il rispetto reciproco.
> Se c'è chi lascia intendere che invia dei messaggi a te in chiaro in modo ambiguo penso che dovrebbe ricevere la tua smentita in chiaro e scegliere altri lidi.
> ...



Il fatto è che NESSUNO A MANDATO MESSAGGI A ME!!!!!!

Sono altre persone che lo hanno pensato e hanno fatto il film, ti posso anche dire che i messaggi in questione non potevano essere diretti a me perchè in tempi non sospetti avevo già raccontato come io trovassi "orrendi" certi tipi di messaggi, dunque se io ne ero il destinatario era solo per farmi dispetto, non certo per lusingarmi come tanti hanno pensato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il fatto è che NESSUNO A MANDATO MESSAGGI A ME!!!!!!
> 
> Sono altre persone che lo hanno pensato e hanno fatto il film, ti posso anche dire che i messaggi in questione non potevano essere diretti a me perchè in tempi non sospetti avevo già raccontato come io trovassi "orrendi" certi tipi di messaggi, dunque se io ne ero il destinatario era solo per farmi dispetto, non certo per lusingarmi come tanti hanno pensato


Se così è, e non vedo perché non dovrei crederti, resta e rintuzza le allusioni, come quelle che ho letto oggi e alle quali mi riferivo.
Sono gli stessi post a cui ti riferisci tu?


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai perfettametne ragione, in effetti io ignoro le persone che tramano alle spalle, ma devi capire che se queste persone riescono a CREARMI PROBLEMI NELLA VITA REALE perchè arrivano ad insinuare i sospetti pure a mia moglie che arriva ormai a non credere più alle mie parole, io di fronte a questo non ho possibilità di difendermi.
> 
> Fino a quando non era nota la mia compagna di vita, le persone che avevo opinioni negative su di me, me lo dicevano direttamente in pubblico o in privato, oggi parlano con lei!!!!!!
> 
> E purtroppo questa è una cosa davvero troppo grande anche per me


 
Lancillotto, 
vedi...io ho sempre trattato gli utenti del forum alla stessa maniera.in maniera schietta.
Se io leggo un thread e mi viene il dubbio che una amica sia coinvolta, BADA BENE! non perchè sento pettegolezzi ma perchè l'amica stessa me ne ha parlato in privata sede...ebbene...se io leggo in un thread che questa amica può essere l'oggetto di certe cattiverie, io ne parlo con l'amica e le dico come sempre ho fatto DIRETTAMENTE come la penso.
Se poi l'amica è sposata con un pirla che  guarda caso è anche lui sul forum e che guarda caso è oggetto di pettegolezzi perchè invece che coltivare le rose passa il suo tempo a seminare erbacce...non è affare mio.Io alla amica mi rivolgo su un argomento che è quello consueto del forum.E' lei la mia interlocutrice.E non si parla di pettegolezzo perchè io a lei e solo a lei sempre mi riferisco.
Se poi infine l'amica fa leggere al pirla i messaggi privati per fargli capire che è davvero un pirla a metterla in certe situazioni...questo per me è poco carino ma comprensibile.
Non comprensibile è il fatto che tu sia esploso per questo motivo e non per quello che realmente ti brucia.....
In fine..se vuoi che nessuno sparli di te parla in chiaro ed apertamente tu per primo e dì quello che devi dire senza troppi giri di parole.altrimenti ritirati di buon grado e pensa a risolvere i tuoi problemi.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai perfettametne ragione, in effetti io ignoro le persone che tramano alle spalle, ma devi capire che se queste persone riescono a CREARMI PROBLEMI NELLA VITA REALE perchè arrivano ad insinuare i sospetti pure a mia moglie che arriva ormai a non credere più alle mie parole, io di fronte a questo non ho possibilità di difendermi.
> 
> Fino a quando non era nota la mia compagna di vita, le persone che avevo opinioni negative su di me, me lo dicevano direttamente in pubblico o in privato, oggi parlano con lei!!!!!!
> 
> E purtroppo questa è una cosa davvero troppo grande anche per me


e poi mi criticate perché io a differenza vostra sparo ad altezza uomo? io una cosa del genere l'avrei risolta all'istante.
in chiaro e subito.
intanto perché non ho mai sopportato chi riceve una confidenza e non ha il buon senso di non far uscire neppure un alito su di essa... e poi perché sono troppo diretta e SOPRATTUTTO... se parlo ad'un amica da amica... non sopporterei nella maniera più assoluta che lei andasse oltre quello che è il mio sfogarmi con lei e questo deve essere reciproco.
per me questo si chiama essere persone di PAROLA.
tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lancillotto,
> vedi...io ho sempre trattato gli utenti del forum alla stessa maniera.in maniera schietta.
> Se io leggo un thread e mi viene il dubbio che una amica sia coinvolta, BADA BENE! non perchè sento pettegolezzi ma perchè l'amica stessa me ne ha parlato in privata sede...ebbene...se io leggo in un thread che questa amica può essere l'oggetto di certe cattiverie, io ne parlo con l'amica e le dico come sempre ho fatto DIRETTAMENTE come la penso.
> Se poi l'amica è sposata con un pirla che guarda caso è anche lui sul forum e che guarda caso è oggetto di pettegolezzi perchè invece che coltivare le rose passa il suo tempo a seminare erbacce...non è affare mio.Io alla amica mi rivolgo su un argomento che è quello consueto del forum.E' lei la mia interlocutrice.E non si parla di pettegolezzo perchè io a lei e solo a lei sempre mi riferisco.
> ...


ma sei sicura, sicura di aver fatto bene???


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il problema che tu sottovaluti è che con quali parametri stabilisci che quello è un cialtrone??????
> 
> Se davvero i cialtroni fossero in giro con un tatuaggio in fronte con scritto "CIALTONE" sarebbe tutto facile, ma se così fosse non ci sarebbe in giro tanti VENDITORI DI FUMO!!!!
> 
> ...


Non ti sottovaluto... ma potrei risponderti tranquillamente...  non lo voglio fare perche' alla fine non sono cavoli miei... anche tu conosci la risposta alla tua domanda... e sai che non c'e' bisogno di un tatuaggio per capire che quella persona cialtroneggia... visto che cialtroneggia con tutto il vicinato...

Ma forse percepiamo certi aspetti diversamente.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Facciamola finita....*

Esistono situazioni in cui il buon senso, la discrezione (questa sconosciuta in senso di comportamento autogovernante) e la creanza suggerirebbero che chi si pone in modo molto esternante sui propri raporti personali lo facesse senza trasversalità. Spiego meglio se io frequento in pvt oltre che sul forum o solo nella vita privata una persona, se a questa persona dedico voli pindarici, peana e tutta la messaggeria alata che mi frulla in testa, e non voglio darne merito se non alle persone che conosco, non mi devo stupire se dall'altra parte ci si interroga sul motivo di tanta platealità e se qualcuno decide di scrivere o di immaginare gli scenari pregressi.
Quello che poi accade collateralmente è o può essere motivato da interrogativi non chiariti grazie all'aspettativa creata con frasi, mezze confidenze ed altre faccenduole di importanza personale che però vengono esternate in pubblico ma trattate da private sì che chi non sa nulla o ignora, e lo fa per educazione, questo è un forum non una mail box aperta, o si fa domande e illazioni che è inutile che poi ci si stracci le vesti se portano a sgradevoli valutazioni finali.
Insomma quando si fa qualunque cosa che si pubblica, in un forum pubblico e lo si tratta da argomento privato fra due o più persone, si esclude al dialogo gli altri e non si può pensare che la cosa non sia senza valutazioni personali ed individuali.
Dopo di che tutto è lecito ma meraviglisarsi che qualcuno si meravigli o possa pensare che non debba formulare ipotesi perchè sono affari che non lo riguardano è davvero non aver capito cosa sia una comunità che vive di dialogo, di argomentazioni ed altro. Chi sbaglia? La persona CHE TRATTA IL PRIVATO come pubblico ma che poi pretende che lo si consideri privato o chi si domanda a che pro questa cosa venga fatta? Mi pare che se vogliamo parlare di giudizi autonomi e trasversali non si cia stata proprio nessuna prudenza nell' evitare questi fatti. E lo dico conscia che ci può essere stata una perfetta buonafede....
Poi come sempre saremmo adulti e in base a quello bisognerebbe comportarsi... Temo che qui si stia semplicemente trattando questa faccenda in base alla propria collocazione ed alle proprie ragioni mentre il vero problema è che se si vuole che le persone si attengano alle regole a quelle stesse regole bisogna attenersi. Il privato personalissimo sia privato o sia detto senza enfasi gozzanesche, il pubblico sia pubblico perchè non ha motivo di infiltrazioni private. A cappello di tutto ognuno si regoli come vuole ma si prenda carico di quello che scrive.
Ultima cosa.... spesso si perdona più facilmente un errore, se l'errore non è condito da uno scarso senso della misura e dello stile. Si può scrivere tutto, ma ricordiamoci che quel tutto ci assomiglia... 
Auspico che la questione possa ritenersi chiusa... ma ovviamente e come sempre ognuno faccia come meglio crede.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Sparo a zero, come è mio solito fare*

Carissimi amici,
questo è un sito internet, un forum, un qualcosa di virtuale. Ma non dimentichiamoci (MAI) che, davanti a tastiera e monitor ci sono persone, giovani, meno giovani, maschi, femmine, bionde, more...come nella realtà.
Ora, parliamo di quest'ultima, ovvero la "signora realtà". In realtà cosa esiste? Esiste la persona educata ma anche quella maleducata, quella che porta rispetto al prossimo e quella che non lo porta. C'è la persona che non rompe il cazzo e quella che lo rompe oltre che rompere anche i coglioni. C'è la persona che vive e lascia vivere e quella che per vivere non può fare a meno di non lasciare vivere terzi. C'è la persona che si fa i propri cazzi e quella che si fa quelli degli altri. L'invidiosa e quella che non sa manco cosa sia l'invidia. La cattiva e...quella buona come il pane. Questa è la realtà, questa è la virtualità, questo è un forum...ma non solo quello di tradimento.net, s'intende.
Perciò, aspettiamoci di tutto, da chiunque. E non cadiamo dal pero, sbigottiti, davanti a certi individui...individui che...perchè no, potrei farne parte anch'io, in primis, ad infastidire qualcuno di voi...o qualcuno...nella realtà.
L'importante è avere il coraggio di PARLARE IN FACCIA e non fare i belli e buoni pubblicamente...e in privato fare i maledetti.
Marco


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

il problema è che la vita va avanti da sè... solo che molti non lo capiscono...
e formulano ipotesi strampalate che -oddio- a me sembrano quasi un pretesto per rancori mai digeriti ma che hanno ancora bisogno di altra linfa infetta per essere... come dire... giustificati nella loro esternazione...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi amici,
> questo è un sito internet, un forum, un qualcosa di virtuale. Ma non dimentichiamoci (MAI) che, davanti a tastiera e monitor ci sono persone, giovani, meno giovani, maschi, femmine, bionde, more...come nella realtà.
> Ora, parliamo di quest'ultima, ovvero la "signora realtà". In realtà cosa esiste? Esiste la persona educata ma anche quella maleducata, quella che porta rispetto al prossimo e quella che non lo porta. C'è la persona che non rompe il cazzo e quella che lo rompe oltre che rompere anche i coglioni. C'è la persona che vive e lascia vivere e quella che per vivere non può fare a meno di non lasciare vivere terzi. C'è la persona che si fa i propri cazzi e quella che si fa quelli degli altri. L'invidiosa e quella che non sa manco cosa sia l'invidia. La cattiva e...quella buona come il pane. Questa è la realtà, questa è la virtualità, questo è un forum...ma non solo quello di tradimento.net, s'intende.
> Perciò, aspettiamoci di tutto, da chiunque. E non cadiamo dal pero, sbigottiti, davanti a certi individui...individui che...perchè no, potrei esssere io, in primis ad infastidire qualcuno di voi...o qualcuno...nella realtà.
> ...


oh, yes..


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Carissimi amici,
> questo è un sito internet, un forum, un qualcosa di virtuale. Ma non dimentichiamoci (MAI) che, davanti a tastiera e monitor ci sono persone, giovani, meno giovani, maschi, femmine, bionde, more...come nella realtà.
> Ora, parliamo di quest'ultima, ovvero la "signora realtà". In realtà cosa esiste? Esiste la persona educata ma anche quella maleducata, quella che porta rispetto al prossimo e quella che non lo porta. C'è la persona che non rompe il cazzo e quella che lo rompe oltre che rompere anche i coglioni. C'è la persona che vive e lascia vivere e quella che per vivere non può fare a meno di non lasciare vivere terzi. C'è la persona che si fa i propri cazzi e quella che si fa quelli degli altri. L'invidiosa e quella che non sa manco cosa sia l'invidia. La cattiva e...quella buona come il pane. Questa è la realtà, questa è la virtualità, questo è un forum...ma non solo quello di tradimento.net, s'intende.
> Perciò, aspettiamoci di tutto, da chiunque. E non cadiamo dal pero, sbigottiti, davanti a certi individui...individui che...perchè no, potrei esssere io, in primis ad infastidire qualcuno di voi...o qualcuno...nella realtà.
> ...


E' quello che ho sempre fatto ... so quanto costa, ma me ne fotto, non sono una spilorcia ... ed il prezzo lo pago per intero, senza sconti ... e si vede/legge.


Ciao bello


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esidtono situazioni in cui il buon senso, la discrezione (questa sconosciuta in senso di compportamento autogovernante) e la creanza suggerirebbero che chi si pone in modo molto esternante sui propri raporti personali lo facesse senza traeversalità. Spiego meglio se io frequemnto in pvt oltre che sul forum o solo nella vita privata una persona, se a questa persona dedico voli pindarici, peana e tutta la messaggeria alata che mi frulla in testa, e non voglio darne merito se non alle persone che conosco, non mi devo stupire se dall'altra parte ci si interroga sul motivo di tanta platealità e se qualcuno decide di scrivere o di immaginare gli scenari pregressi.
> Quello che poi accade collateralmente è o può essere motivato da interrogativi non chiariti grazie all'aspettativa creata con frasi, mezze confidenze ed altre faccenduole di importanza personale che però vengono esternate in pubblico ma trattate da private sì che chi non sa nulla o ignora, e lo fa per educazione, questo è un forum non una mail box aperta, o si fa domande e illazioni che è inutile che poi ci si stracci le vesti se portano a sgradevoli valutazioni finali.
> Insomma quando si fa qualunque cosa che si pubblica, in un forum pubblico e lo si tratta da argomento privato fra due o più persone, si esclude al dialogo gli altri e non si può pensare che la cosa non sia senza valutazioni personali ed individuali.
> Dopo di che tutto è lecito ma meraviglisarsi che qualcuno si meravigli o possa pensare che non debba formulare ipotesi perchè sono affari che non lo riguardano è davvero non aver capito cosa sia una comunità che vive di dialogo, di argomentazioni ed altro. Chi sbaglia? La persona CHE TRATTA IL PRIVATO come pubblico ma che poi pretende che lo si consideri privato o chi si domanda a che pro questa cosa venga fatta? Mi pare che se vogliamo parlare di giudizi autonomi e trasversali non si cia stata proprio nessuna prudenza nell' evitare questi fatti. E lo dico conscia che ci può essere stata una perfetta buonafede....
> ...


cioè, a dire?
scusa ma io sono bislacca, mica le capisco tutte queste ricche argomentazioni...
sembri parlare della teoria della relatività...
mentre, scusa se te lo dico... a me sembra che tutto questo casino sia nato dal fatto che il tuo compagno ha letto una mail ben specifica che qualcuno ti ha spedito.
ora... io posso anche capire la tua riservatezza, il tuo voler riportare tutto su un binario meno "critico"... fa parte del tuo essere Bruja e io lo rispetto...
ma vedi... io sono così diversa da te, che semplicemente avrei scritto: giù le mani dal mio uomo!
perché io se amo sono gelosa come poche e mi vergogno zero di esserelo e di farlo capire a chi serve...


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lancillotto,
> vedi...io ho sempre trattato gli utenti del forum alla stessa maniera.in maniera schietta.
> Se io leggo un thread e mi viene il dubbio che una amica sia coinvolta, BADA BENE! non perchè sento pettegolezzi ma perchè l'amica stessa me ne ha parlato in privata sede...ebbene...se io leggo in un thread che questa amica può essere l'oggetto di certe cattiverie, io ne parlo con l'amica e le dico come sempre ho fatto DIRETTAMENTE come la penso.
> Se poi l'amica è sposata con un pirla che  guarda caso è anche lui sul forum e che guarda caso è oggetto di pettegolezzi perchè invece che coltivare le rose passa il suo tempo a seminare erbacce...non è affare mio.Io alla amica mi rivolgo su un argomento che è quello consueto del forum.E' lei la mia interlocutrice.E non si parla di pettegolezzo perchè io a lei e solo a lei sempre mi riferisco.
> ...


A questo punto ogni altro mio commento è superfluo!!!!!!

Posso solo ringraziarti per le tue intuizioni e per l'esposizione dei tuoi pensieri profondi.

Tranquilla che non mi brucia niente, ma posso assicurarti che hai ottenuto il risultato contrario di ciò che speravi, o forse speravi proprio questo.....................


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' quello che ho sempre fatto ... so quanto costa, ma me ne fotto, non sono una spilorcia ... ed il prezzo lo pago per intero, senza sconti ... e si vede/legge.
> 
> 
> Ciao bello


e mica per niente siamo le nemiche numero uno della ghestapo di oscuro..


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti sottovaluto... ma potrei risponderti tranquillamente...  non lo voglio fare perche' alla fine non sono cavoli miei... anche tu conosci la risposta alla tua domanda... e sai che non c'e' bisogno di un tatuaggio per capire che quella persona cialtroneggia... visto che cialtroneggia con tutto il vicinato...
> 
> Ma forse percepiamo certi aspetti diversamente.
> 
> Buona fortuna.


Forse semplicemente non cercavo ROSE, ma soltanto estirpare con poco successo le erbacce, ma come vedi è sempre molto più faciel GIUDICARE CIO' CHE SI VEDE, piuttosto che comprendere lo stato delle cose.

Decisamente sono molto triste nel vedere così tanta gente cieca e sorda..................


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

ADDIO!!!


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mica per niente siamo le nemiche numero uno della ghestapo di oscuro..


Anna usciamo da questo post  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  noi siamo e resteremo sempre quelli di DOL: " I BANNATI " brutti, sporchi, cattivi e sboccati  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ma almeno siamo chiari quando scriviamo ... qui si spara sulla massa, per colpirne solo uno ... e non sta bene, non e' corretto


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto ogni altro mio commento è superfluo!!!!!!
> 
> Posso solo ringraziarti per le tue intuizioni e per l'esposizione dei tuoi pensieri profondi.
> 
> Tranquilla che non mi brucia niente, ma posso assicurarti che hai ottenuto il risultato contrario di ciò che speravi, o forse speravi proprio questo.....................


chissà perché non mi meraviglia...
è che a volte la gente pensa giusto ma agisce sbagliando inconsapevolmente.
è per questo che le ho chiesto se era sicura di aver fatto la cosa giusta...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto che hai aperto il thread dovresti dire di che pettegolezzi parli...o no?
> Io ho visto che Tristano/Cat ha annunciato un mess privato a Tatina e *ho letto battute ironiche poco chiare di Amore&Psiche* che mi hanno fatto pensare a insinuazioni su notizie private da far intuire come promesse di gossip ...poi hai aperto il thread.
> Se hai da chiarire è meglio.


non volevo essere poco chiara. ho chiarito quello che intendevo dire....lasciami fuori Persa, per favore


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto ogni altro mio commento è superfluo!!!!!!
> 
> Posso solo ringraziarti per le tue intuizioni e per l'esposizione dei tuoi pensieri profondi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna usciamo da questo post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


più che altro non si spara...ma si fa finta...
ecco perché rimpiango Fa. lui si che sparava... e mirava pure giusto....


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> chissà perché non mi meraviglia...
> è che a volte la gente pensa giusto ma agisce sbagliando inconsapevolmente.
> è per questo che le ho chiesto se era sicura di aver fatto la cosa giusta...


stai tranquilla...non sono io ad aver scatenato questo bordello..sono solo il capro espiatorio...gli conviene così...al pirla...e poi scappa.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro non si spara...ma si fa finta...
> ecco perché rimpiango Fa. lui si che sparava... e mirava pure giusto....


Abbiamo sbagliato post Anna, qui si parla di giardinaggio


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2008)

ho troppo rispetto per bruja altrimenti mi verrebbe da ridere a leggere un uomo che dice addio con la faccina triste.
è uno scherzo?
anna ma tu sei shine?


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> stai tranquilla...non sono io ad aver scatenato questo bordello.*.sono solo il capro espiatorio...*gli conviene così...al pirla...e poi scappa.


Su questo non ci piove, la prossima volta fatti i cazzi tuoi e scrivi le tue impressioni in pubblico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ch'e' meglio.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ADDIO!!!


il fatto è che io ho capito che hai capito troppo tardi...
e so che la tua tristezza è una tristezza che puoi vivere solo dentro di te... come solo gli uomini pieni di umanità sanno fare...
ma la vita è e va anche così...
se può valere, detto da me, sappi che sei un'anima bella.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove, la prossima volta fatti i cazzi tuoi e scrivi le tue impressioni in pubblico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senza dubbio tesoro...ma le mie impressioni non potevo scriverle in pubblico...pensaci un po'.
e soprattutto io ne ho parlato con una amica.in privata sede.chiudo qui.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senza dubbio tesoro...ma le mie impressioni non potevo scriverle in pubblico...pensaci un po'.
> e soprattutto io ne ho parlato con una amica.in privata sede.chiudo qui.


ma mica tanto... hai fatto anche un bel po' di pantomina nel forum...
non mi hai ancora risposto alla domanda se ne valeva la pena.
io credo di no. tu?


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fatto è che io ho capito che hai capito troppo tardi...
> e so che la tua tristezza è una tristezza che puoi vivere solo dentro di te... come solo gli uomini pieni di umanità sanno fare...
> ma la vita è e va anche così...
> se può valere, detto da me, sappi che sei un'anima bella.



TU ... sei sempre la solita CAZZONA ... ed e' per questo che ti voglio un mondo di bene Anna


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ho troppo rispetto per bruja altrimenti mi verrebbe da ridere a leggere un uomo che dice addio con la faccina triste.
> è uno scherzo?
> anna ma tu sei shine?


certo che sono io...
ma tu sei minervaconserva??


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senza dubbio tesoro...ma le mie impressioni non potevo scriverle in pubblico...pensaci un po'.
> e soprattutto io ne ho parlato con una amica.in privata sede.chiudo qui.


Ho capito, ho capito ...


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica tanto... hai fatto anche un bel po' di pantomina nel forum...
> non mi hai ancora risposto alla domanda se ne valeva la pena.
> io credo di no. tu?


AnnaA...che lui sia un pirla alla mia amica è ben noto.non c'era bisogno che glielo ricordassi.
E con questo chiudo.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senza dubbio tesoro...*ma le mie impressioni non potevo scriverle in pubblico*...pensaci un po'.
> e soprattutto io ne ho parlato con una amica.in privata sede.chiudo qui.


NON CAPISCO IL PERCHE' E NON VOGLIO SAPERLO. MA ABBI IL CORAGGIO DI POSTARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI PUBBLICAMENTE. SOLO CHI E' NEL TORTO, SOLO CHI E' CODARDO SI NASCONDE E NASCONDE. SEI PULITA DERERUMNATURA? SI? OTTIMO, OTTIMO E ABBONDANTE. STRAOTTIMO. E ALLORA I PM USALI NON PER DARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI. ANCHE PERCHE' QUESTE IMPRESSIONI SONO RIVOLTE A QUALCHE ALTRO PRESENTE.
ABBI FEGATO!
NULLA DI PERSONALE!
L.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2008)

nei secoli fedele,
un bacio


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU ... sei sempre la solita CAZZONA ... ed e' per questo che ti voglio un mondo di bene Anna


anche io a te... e non sai quanto..
ma che c'è frega a noi...
io e te ci vogliamo bene sul serio..


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> nei secoli fedele,
> un bacio


bella lei... che bello ritrovarti..
come vedi non sono cambiata...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io a te... e non sai quanto..
> ma che c'è frega a noi...
> io e te ci vogliamo bene sul serio..


Oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Finalmente una cosa bella!!!!


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io a te... e non sai quanto..
> ma che c'è frega a noi...
> * io e te ci vogliamo bene sul serio.*.


E senza ricorrere ai messaggini


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ho troppo rispetto per bruja altrimenti mi verrebbe da ridere a leggere un uomo che dice addio con la faccina triste.
> è uno scherzo?
> anna ma tu sei shine?





Anna A ha detto:


> certo che sono io...
> ma tu sei minervaconserva??





Femmina ha detto:


> nei secoli fedele,
> un bacio


Ammene!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> NON CAPISCO IL PERCHE' E NON VOGLIO SAPERLO. MA ABBI IL CORAGGIO DI POSTARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI PUBBLICAMENTE. SOLO CHI E' NEL TORTO, SOLO CHI E' CODARDO SI NASCONDE E NASCONDE. SEI PULITA DERERUMNATURA? SI? OTTIMO, OTTIMO E ABBONDANTE. STRAOTTIMO. E ALLORA I PM USALI NON PER DARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI. ANCHE PERCHE' QUESTE IMPRESSIONI SONO RIVOLTE A QUALCHE ALTRO PRESENTE.
> ABBI FEGATO!
> NULLA DI PERSONALE!
> L.


Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano a parlare in privato con un'amica di cose che riguardano lei.
Strano è che poi a confidenze private si faccia riferimento in pubblico.
La questione è sempre lì.

Comunque la cosa è nata da allusioni in chiaro che evidentemente sono state fatte per il gusto di stimolare un venticello perché diventasse tempesta e poi si è negato che fossero allusioni...com'è invece evidente.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E senza ricorrere ai messaggini


già...
e quanto abbiamo litigato su dol... prima di volerci bene ....


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Finalmente una cosa bella!!!!


Perche' ti e' nuovo sto fatto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Chi ci conosce ci evita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   un po come il cancro


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ammene!


spetta spetta te...














che secondo me provieni anche tu dalla stessa parrocchia...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' ti e' nuovo sto fatto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piace leggere frasi come "ci vogliamo bene"!

Mettono allegria!


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> già...
> e quanto abbiamo litigato su dol... prima di volerci bene ....


GIA' ... ma tu ancora non avevi inquadrato K..K


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> NON CAPISCO IL PERCHE' E NON VOGLIO SAPERLO. MA ABBI IL CORAGGIO DI POSTARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI PUBBLICAMENTE. SOLO CHI E' NEL TORTO, SOLO CHI E' CODARDO SI NASCONDE E NASCONDE. SEI PULITA DERERUMNATURA? SI? OTTIMO, OTTIMO E ABBONDANTE. STRAOTTIMO. E ALLORA I PM USALI NON PER DARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI. ANCHE PERCHE' QUESTE IMPRESSIONI SONO RIVOLTE A QUALCHE ALTRO PRESENTE.
> ABBI FEGATO!
> NULLA DI PERSONALE!
> L.


 
lascia perdere.non hai capito un tubo e nemmeno cado nella trappolina di spiegartelo


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi piace leggere frasi come "ci vogliamo bene"!
> 
> Mettono allegria!


... non solo, riscaldono il cuore.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2008)

ma fedifrago è maidiremai?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Comunque la cosa è nata da* allusioni in chiaro che evidentemente sono state fatte per il gusto di stimolare un venticello perché diventasse tempesta e poi si è negato che fossero allusioni...*com'è invece evidente.[/quote]
Perchè non dici quali sono i post allusivi che avrebbero voluto scatenare il venticello, così cerchiamo di essere chiari una volta per tutte?
così non fai altro che alimentare le polemiche


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano a parlare in privato con un'amica di cose che riguardano lei.*
> Strano è che poi a confidenze private si faccia riferimento in pubblico.
> La questione è sempre lì.
> 
> Comunque la cosa è nata da allusioni in chiaro che evidentemente sono state fatte per il gusto di stimolare un venticello perché diventasse tempesta e poi si è negato che fossero allusioni...com'è invece evidente.


GIUSTO. QUI UNA CONFIDENZA E' DIVENTATA PUBBLICA. LUI SARA' UN PIRLA, MA E' PI§ PIRLA CHI HA RESO PUBBLICO CHE LUI LO E'. QUESTA E' PURA DIFFAMAZIONE, PERCHE' LA CONFIDENZA DOVEVA RIMANERE TALE.
E POI, E' DAVVERO UN PIRLA O GLI E' STATA FATTA UNA TALE COPERTINA?
L.


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Brava Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> il problema è che la vita va avanti da sè... solo che molti non lo capiscono...
> e formulano ipotesi strampalate che -oddio- a me sembrano quasi un pretesto per rancori mai digeriti ma che hanno ancora bisogno di altra linfa infetta per essere... come dire... giustificati nella loro esternazione...


Quindi quando tutti indistintamente dicono che cat non deve dire chiaro non solo le sue cose ma i fatti altrui che riguardano la vita degli altri con nomi e nick, pensi che questo rientri nella liceità della chiarezza e della trasparenza che tanto sbandieriamo sbagliano perchè è giusto così?  Allora perchè la si rimprovera di sputtanare tutti? Mi scusi cat dell'esempio ma non dico nulla che non sia comprovabile.
Facciamo così, io vengo a sapere che tu hai una tresca che riguarda la mia vita,  quando lo vengo a sapere cerco solo che la cosa venga chiusa con discrezione e buon senso reciproco, proprio per evitare ulteriori impicci... poi accade che quella persona sia sul forum e tu non ti crei alcun problema, è cosa superata... poi vieni a sapere altre cose che inutile stia a chiarirti e che ti fanno riflettere... poi hai altre informazioni che proprio non sono tranquillizzanti... fermo restando che la cosa la si deve definire all'interno, sei proprio sicura che saresti una tomba vivente e non parleresti neppure al tuo specchio anche solo per un parere, un conforto visto che quio ne dioamo a destra ed a manca? E non venirmi a dire che non accade oltre che in pubblico, anche in privato!!! 
Come puoi pensare inoltre, che la gente non parli se percepisce o ha sentore di cose non espresse ma velatamente possibili che si evincono e riguardano persone conosciute a sufficienza per esprimere opinioni?  Quanto al fatto di essere un esempio di discrezione, sei certa che lo saresti al punto di nascondere a tua madre, tua sorella, il tuo uomo che in giro è considerato in modo spiacevole NON per colpa sua? Ma certo, tu ti faresti impiccare per tener fede al tuo senso di discrezione, o manderesti al macero la reputazione altrui... purchè la tua sia salva! 
Inoltre cosa significa essere chiari, che bisognerebbe dire nome cognome della persona in questione, sputtanarla, visto che è sul forum, e crearle una situazione invivibile così da impedirle anche di confrontarsi e partecipare al forum.... Quante persone qui dentro non si sopportano ma sul forum sono gentili, o per lo meno civili nonostante le numerose trasversalità di cui sai benissimo che sono di diffusa conoscenza?... Chi è in grado di dire cosa sia meglio, è facile parlare dal proscenio e fare i suggeritori di encomiabili comportamenti.
Ultima chiosa, sinceramente, ci può stare che le persone abbiano un rapporto problematico con gli altri, che non sempre si sia lucidi quando si viene toccati o che si valutino le cose dai giudizi finali e non dagli elaborati che a questi hanno portato (e qui mi riferisco a Lancy), ma credo che esattamente come tu hai detto, siano in molti qui ad avere rancori che risolvono saltando a piè pari nel fango tanto gli schizzi sono imparziali...  Come dire sono sempre i farisei quelli che si ammantano del merito di essere osservanti, perfetti e immacolati agli occhi di Dio.... e Dio li considera secondo il loro merito.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> NON CAPISCO IL PERCHE' E NON VOGLIO SAPERLO. MA ABBI IL CORAGGIO DI POSTARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI PUBBLICAMENTE. SOLO CHI E' NEL TORTO, SOLO CHI E' CODARDO SI NASCONDE E NASCONDE. SEI PULITA DERERUMNATURA? SI? OTTIMO, OTTIMO E ABBONDANTE. STRAOTTIMO. *E ALLORA I PM USALI NON PER DARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI. ANCHE PERCHE' QUESTE IMPRESSIONI SONO RIVOLTE A QUALCHE ALTRO PRESENTE.*
> ABBI FEGATO!
> NULLA DI PERSONALE!
> L.


Scusate ma mi pare che si sia un pò fuori!

Cioè spiegatemi bene...io ho voglia di confidare il segreto della torta Barozzi a un'amica che mi ha appena confidato che la torta al cioccolato come han detto pubblicamente sul forum che si dovrebbe dare, in realtà fa schifo...e non lo posso fare se non lo faccio anche in pubblico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora facciamo una bella cosa...chiudiamo i pvt e non se ne parli più!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhhh...e controllate anche le utenze telefoniche...e le mail...e messenger...che anche lì si raccontano cose turche eh, mica pizze e fichi!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' ... ma tu ancora non avevi inquadrato K..K


dio caro... 
ero giusto in ritardo di un po' di sfanculamenti di Fa nei sui confronti... poi però ho recuperato gli arretrati...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma fedifrago è maidiremai?


no. secondo me no...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Comunque la cosa è nata da* allusioni in chiaro che evidentemente sono state fatte per il gusto di stimolare un venticello perché diventasse tempesta e poi si è negato che fossero allusioni...*com'è invece evidente.


_Perchè non dici quali sono i post allusivi che avrebbero voluto scatenare il venticello, così cerchiamo di essere chiari una volta per tutte?_
_così non fai altro che alimentare le polemiche_[/quote]
Io ho postato il link ...e altre volte ti ho chiesto chiarimenti in chiaro per mess a un destinatario anonimo.
Non puoi dire certo a me di non essere diretta.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perchè non dici quali sono i post allusivi che avrebbero voluto scatenare il venticello, così cerchiamo di essere chiari una volta per tutte?
> così non fai altro che alimentare le polemiche


Io ho postato il link ...e altre volte ti ho chiesto chiarimenti in chiaro per mess a un destinatario anonimo.
Non puoi dire certo a me di non essere diretta.[/quote]

senti... secondo me avete proprio sbagliato binario stavolta...
ma quel che è peggio... è che si poteva evitare tutta questa cagnara... visto che, come ho detto, nel frattempo la vita è andata oltre...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Io ho postato il link ...e altre volte ti ho chiesto chiarimenti in chiaro per mess a un destinatario anonimo.
> Non puoi dire certo a me di non essere diretta.


senti... secondo me avete proprio sbagliato binario stavolta...
ma quel che è peggio... è che si poteva evitare tutta questa cagnara... visto che come ho detto, nel frattempo la vita è andata oltre...[/quote]
*Questo thread l'ha aperto Lanci.*


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> _Perchè non dici quali sono i post allusivi che avrebbero voluto scatenare il venticello, così cerchiamo di essere chiari una volta per tutte?_
> _così non fai altro che alimentare le polemiche_


Io ho postato il link ...e altre volte ti ho chiesto chiarimenti in chiaro per mess a un destinatario anonimo.
Non puoi dire certo a me di non essere diretta.[/quote]

l'unico messaggio a un destinatario anonimo che ricordi di aver mandato è il testo della canzone postata la scorsa settimana ad un uomo che frequento da poche settimane, che non appartiene al forum, che sa che  frequento il forum e che pensava non avrei mai fatto un gesto del genere.
Non voleva essere un'ostentazione, un pescare nel torbido o quant'altro....ah, a proposito, dal momento che MP ne arrivano anche a me e mi sono rotta i coglioni che non ho se non in senso figurato, intendo CHIARIRE UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE CHE IL MIO UOMO NON E' NE JESUS O MICHELE O JDM O COME CAZZO LO VOLETE CHIAMARE NE' TANTOMENO LANCILLOTTO CHE HA UNA COMPAGNA VENTENNALE E C'HA GIA' I CAZZI SUOI PER LA TESTA....VISTO CHE IN PRIVATO MI SI ACCUSA DI QUESTO
VISTO CHE NESSUNO SI DECIDE, LA PIETRA LA BUTTO IO E LA MANO NON LA NASCONDO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Io ho postato il link ...e altre volte ti ho chiesto chiarimenti in chiaro per mess a un destinatario anonimo.
> Non puoi dire certo a me di non essere diretta.


l'unico messaggio a un destinatario anonimo che ricordi di aver mandato è il testo della canzone postata la scorsa settimana ad un uomo che frequento da poche settimane, che non appartiene al forum, che sa che frequento il forum e che pensava non avrei mai fatto un gesto del genere.
Non voleva essere un'ostentazione, un pescare nel torbido o quant'altro....ah, a proposito, dal momento che MP ne arrivano anche a me e mi sono rotta i coglioni che non ho se non in senso figurato, intendo CHIARIRE UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE CHE IL MIO UOMO NON E' NE JESUS O MICHELE O JDM O COME CAZZO LO VOLETE CHIAMARE NE' TANTOMENO LANCILLOTTO CHE HA UNA COMPAGNA VENTENNALE E C'HA GIA' I CAZZI SUOI PER LA TESTA....VISTO CHE IN PRIVATO MI SI ACCUSA DI QUESTO
VISTO CHE NESSUNO SI DECIDE, LA PIETRA LA BUTTO IO E LA MANO NON LA NASCONDO[/quote]
*Chiarimento atteso.*
*Grazie.*


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> l'unico messaggio a un destinatario anonimo che ricordi di aver mandato è il testo della canzone postata la scorsa settimana ad un uomo che frequento da poche settimane, che non appartiene al forum, che sa che frequento il forum e che pensava non avrei mai fatto un gesto del genere.
> Non voleva essere un'ostentazione, un pescare nel torbido o quant'altro....ah, a proposito, dal momento che MP ne arrivano anche a me e mi sono rotta i coglioni che non ho se non in senso figurato, intendo CHIARIRE UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE CHE IL MIO UOMO NON E' NE JESUS O MICHELE O JDM O COME CAZZO LO VOLETE CHIAMARE NE' TANTOMENO LANCILLOTTO CHE HA UNA COMPAGNA VENTENNALE E C'HA GIA' I CAZZI SUOI PER LA TESTA....VISTO CHE IN PRIVATO MI SI ACCUSA DI QUESTO
> VISTO CHE NESSUNO SI DECIDE, LA PIETRA LA BUTTO IO E LA MANO NON LA NASCONDO


*Chiarimento atteso.*
*Grazie.*[/quote]

che significa chiarimento atteso?


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2008)

*scusa*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> NON CAPISCO IL PERCHE' E NON VOGLIO SAPERLO. MA ABBI IL CORAGGIO DI POSTARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI PUBBLICAMENTE. SOLO CHI E' NEL TORTO, SOLO CHI E' CODARDO SI NASCONDE E NASCONDE. SEI PULITA DERERUMNATURA? SI? OTTIMO, OTTIMO E ABBONDANTE. STRAOTTIMO. E ALLORA I PM USALI NON PER DARE LE TUE IMPRESSIONI. ANCHE PERCHE' QUESTE IMPRESSIONI SONO RIVOLTE A QUALCHE ALTRO PRESENTE.
> ABBI FEGATO!
> NULLA DI PERSONALE!
> L.


Nulla di personale ma tu sei certa che sia Dererum la SOLA persona che ha espresso delle opinioni personali?..............
In caso è a me che devi rivolgerti perchè IO ho voluto che il MIO compagno sapesse l'immagine che stava dando.
E se la cosa infastidisce qualcuno scusate ma me ne fotto altamente.......così è più chiaro?..........visto che volete le cose chiare e sembra che solo alcune persone le possano dire bisognerebe distinguere fra la faccia di esternare e la semplice educazione... 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Comunque la cosa è nata da* allusioni in chiaro che evidentemente sono state fatte per il gusto di stimolare un venticello perché diventasse tempesta e poi si è negato che fossero allusioni...*com'è invece evidente.


Perchè non dici quali sono i post allusivi che avrebbero voluto scatenare il venticello, così cerchiamo di essere chiari una volta per tutte?
così non fai altro che alimentare le polemiche[/quote]

A&M, quello che secondo me è parso strano a P/R e non solo a lei è stato che in un post in cui si parlava di tutt'altro, tu, tatina e cat avete iniziato a parlare di messaggi privati inviati a questo e a quello...

Forse è stato fatto con leggerezza e buonafede, ma sicuramente a sproposito...

E penso che da lì a chiedersi perchè proprio lì si siano lanciati quei messaggi che potevano esser passati tranquillamente in pvt o in altro thread il passo sia stato breve....

L'uscita di Lancy ha poi fatto il resto...anche se credo esacerbato da altre situazioni non direttamente attinenti a quel thread, ma riferite comunque alla sua persona.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo in sostanza, invece di sbraitare come qualcuno ha fatto per alzare il solito polverone sentendosi sempre al centro del mondo e dovendosi difendere da altri sputtanamenti già acclarati, poteva e doveva molto semplicemente venir chiarito...

Ovviamente a mio parere e leggendo dal di fuori e a posteriori la cosa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> *Chiarimento atteso.*
> *Grazie.*


che significa chiarimento atteso?[/quote]

E' dall'inizio del thread che mi fanno passare da visionaria e, visto che tutto era nato da quel che tu avevi definito battuta e da ammiccamenti di Cat, il chiarimento è benvenuto.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

mah... 
secondo me la delicatezza dei sentimenti ormai è cosa che forse solo il poeta immenso sapeva scrivere più.
e chi è fatto così non può che rimanere come il poeta davanti a Silvia...
stranito. anzi come un coglione... che non ha capito come solo le donne sanno essere... che è un bel dire...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> l'unico messaggio a un destinatario anonimo che ricordi di aver mandato è il testo della canzone postata la scorsa settimana ad un uomo che frequento da poche settimane, che non appartiene al forum, che sa che frequento il forum e che pensava non avrei mai fatto un gesto del genere.
> Non voleva essere un'ostentazione, un pescare nel torbido o quant'altro....ah, a proposito, dal momento che MP ne arrivano anche a me e mi sono rotta i coglioni che non ho se non in senso figurato, intendo CHIARIRE UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE CHE IL MIO UOMO NON E' NE JESUS O MICHELE O JDM O COME CAZZO LO VOLETE CHIAMARE NE' TANTOMENO LANCILLOTTO CHE HA UNA COMPAGNA VENTENNALE E C'HA GIA' I CAZZI SUOI PER LA TESTA....VISTO CHE IN PRIVATO MI SI ACCUSA DI QUESTO
> VISTO CHE NESSUNO SI DECIDE, LA PIETRA LA BUTTO IO E LA MANO NON LA NASCONDO


*Chiarimento atteso.*
*Grazie.*[/quote]



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè non dici quali sono i post allusivi che avrebbero voluto scatenare il venticello, così cerchiamo di essere chiari una volta per tutte?
> così non fai altro che alimentare le polemiche


A&M, quello che secondo me è parso strano a P/R e non solo a lei è stato che in un post in cui si parlava di tutt'altro, *tu,* tatina e cat avete iniziato a parlare di messaggi privati inviati a questo e a quello...
mi staro' rincretinendo a 32 anni ma non mi sembra di aver fatto riferimenti a post privati quando sn intervenuta oggi pomeriggio.......


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nulla di personale ma tu sei certa che sia Dererum la SOLA persona che ha espresso delle opinioni personali?..............
> In caso è a me che devi rivolgerti perchè IO ho voluto che il MIO compagno sapesse l'immagine che stava dando.
> E se la cosa infastidisce qualcuno scusate ma me ne fotto altamente.......così è più chiaro?..........visto che volete le cose chiare e sembra che solo alcune persone le possano dire bisognerebe distinguere fra la faccia di esternare e la semplice educazione...
> Bruja


AL TUO COMPAGNO POTEVI PARLARNE IN PRIVATO. ANCHE SE E' VERO CHE LUI E' UN PIRLA, IN PUBBLICO NON LO SI AFFERMA. E' UNA QUESTIONE DI EDUCAZIONE, DI PRINCIPIO E DI NON DIFFAMARE.
SE POI TU HAI VOLUTO CONFIDARTI CON QUALCUNO-A DEL FATTO CHE LUI E' UN PIRLA, LO TROVO UGUALMENTE DISGUSTOSO PERCHE', RIPETO ANCORA UNA VOLTA, LO DICEVI A LUI E SOLO A LUI. PERCHE' CONFIDANDO AD ALTRI IL FATTO CHE LUI SIA UN PIRLA, NON CREDO CHE LA COSA SI RISOLVEREBBE. E SE TU NON CI SEI ARRIVATA A CAPIRE CHE DOVEVI EVITARE DI DARGLI DEL PIRLA, ANCHE CHI TI HA ASCOLTATA NON E' STATA POI MIGLIORE. PER NON PARLARE DI CHI HA RESO PUBBLICO IL FATTO CHE SIA UN PIRLA.

SCUSA, NON SONO AFFARACCI MIEI, MA CERCHIAMO DI NON ESAGERARE. SONO SOLO DEMOCRATICA E RACCONTO COME LA PENSO. ANCHE A TE RAMMENTO CHE NON E' NULLA DI PERSONALE
L.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nulla di personale ma tu sei certa che sia Dererum la SOLA persona che ha espresso delle opinioni personali?..............
> In caso è a me che devi rivolgerti perchè IO ho voluto che il MIO compagno sapesse l'immagine che stava dando.
> E se la cosa infastidisce qualcuno scusate ma me ne fotto altamente.......così è più chiaro?..........visto che volete le cose chiare e sembra che solo alcune persone le possano dire bisognerebe distinguere fra la faccia di esternare e la semplice educazione...
> Bruja


ma ti rendi almeno conto di quanto sei tu a tenerci alla faccia del tuo compagno?
sembra quasi che lui sia un prolungamento del tuo essere.
essere Bruja a tutti i costi...
e poi, davvero... oggio io provo una tenerezza infinita per il lanci... non aveva capito niente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> AL TUO COMPAGNO POTEVI PARLARNE IN PRIVATO. ANCHE SE E' VERO CHE LUI E' UN PIRLA, IN PUBBLICO NON LO SI AFFERMA. E' UNA QUESTIONE DI EDUCAZIONE, DI PRINCIPIO E DI NON DIFFAMARE.
> SE POI TU HAI VOLUTO CONFIDARTI CON QUALCUNO-A DEL FATTO CHE LUI E' UN PIRLA, LO TROVO UGUALMENTE DISGUSTOSO PERCHE', RIPETO ANCORA UNA VOLTA, LO DICEVI A LUI E SOLO A LUI. PERCHE' CONFIDANDO AD ALTRI IL FATTO CHE LUI SIA UN PIRLA, NON CREDO CHE LA COSA SI RISOLVEREBBE. E SE TU NON CI SEI ARRIVATA A CAPIRE CHE DOVEVI EVITARE DI DARGLI DEL PIRLA, ANCHE CHI TI HA ASCOLTATA NON E' STATA POI MIGLIORE. PER NON PARLARE DI CHI HA RESO PUBBLICO IL FATTO CHE SIA UN PIRLA.
> 
> SCUSA, NON SONO AFFARACCI MIEI, MA CERCHIAMO DI NON ESAGERARE. SONO SOLO DEMOCRATICA E RACCONTO COME LA PENSO. ANCHE A TE RAMMENTO CHE NON E' NULLA DI PERSONALE
> L.


Il forum è una comunità, virtuale, ma sempre una comunità e come tale è composta da passanti, conoscenti, amici e anche coppie.
Nel mondo reale dei tuoi fatti di coppia parli con un'amica e poi puoi pure riferire il parere dell'amica al compagno, quel che non dovrebbe accadere è che la vicina che si affaccia alla porta in vestaglia o quelli del palazzo accanto vengano messi a conoscenza del tutto.
O che si urli qualcosa dalla tromba delle scale stupendosi poi che voglia dire la sua anche quello del primo piano o il garzone del panettiere...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> mi staro' rincretinendo a 32 anni ma non mi sembra di aver fatto riferimenti a post privati quando sn intervenuta oggi pomeriggio.......


A&M il tuo post "anche a me hanno appena detto questo" dopo che CAT aveva detto a tatina "ti mando un messaggio privato" e "shhh..marco mi ha appena detto che non riesce a dormire senza di me" penso che sia stato valutato come riferito a PVT scambiati sul forum....

Tutto qui (forse)?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> che significa chiarimento atteso?


E' dall'inizio del thread che mi fanno passare da visionaria e, visto che tutto era nato da quel che tu avevi definito battuta e da ammiccamenti di Cat, il chiarimento è benvenuto.[/quote]

allora mi sono andata a rileggere i post...io ho postato lancy che diceva che ogni tanto amava farsi del male....dicendo che il forum è come la droga, come l'alcoolismo, devi stare attento etc.... prima avevo scritto solo "é una droga" e c'è anche quel messaggio che caterina ha postato dicendo che il suo uomo dice che lei è la sua droga.
allora io le ho risposto che poco prima a telefono, anche l'uomo che sto frequentando mi aveva detto la stessa cosa....
ripeto io sarò ingenua, stolta e imbecille, ma non mi sembra che si sia fatto riferimento a mp che lasciavanointendere chissà che gossip....
spero di aver chiarito....altrimenti ci sono ancora per fornire spiegazioni ...non ho problemi....ma mi dispioace, seriamente, che uno scambio innocente di battute abbia creato un putiferio e abbia portato una persona che pirla non è ad allontanarsi dal forum.....+chiedi ancora se non sono stata chiara.....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> AL TUO COMPAGNO POTEVI PARLARNE IN PRIVATO. ANCHE SE E' VERO CHE LUI E' UN PIRLA, IN PUBBLICO NON LO SI AFFERMA. E' UNA QUESTIONE DI EDUCAZIONE, DI PRINCIPIO E DI NON DIFFAMARE.
> SE POI TU HAI VOLUTO CONFIDARTI CON QUALCUNO-A DEL FATTO CHE LUI E' UN PIRLA, LO TROVO UGUALMENTE DISGUSTOSO PERCHE', RIPETO ANCORA UNA VOLTA, LO DICEVI A LUI E SOLO A LUI. PERCHE' CONFIDANDO AD ALTRI IL FATTO CHE LUI SIA UN PIRLA, NON CREDO CHE LA COSA SI RISOLVEREBBE. E SE TU NON CI SEI ARRIVATA A CAPIRE CHE DOVEVI EVITARE DI DARGLI DEL PIRLA, ANCHE CHI TI HA ASCOLTATA NON E' STATA POI MIGLIORE. PER NON PARLARE DI CHI HA RESO PUBBLICO IL FATTO CHE SIA UN PIRLA.
> 
> SCUSA, NON SONO AFFARACCI MIEI, MA CERCHIAMO DI NON ESAGERARE. SONO SOLO DEMOCRATICA E RACCONTO COME LA PENSO. ANCHE A TE RAMMENTO *CHE NON E' NULLA DI PERSONALE*
> L.


Se il mio compagno mi fa girare le scatole e parlando con un'amica lo chiamo stronzo... non mi pare una cosa disgustosa... in certe situazioni certe espressioni sono solo liberatorie e in genere sono svuotate del  significato...

Dal modo in cui hai scritto io penserei proprio il contrario... parere personale


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A&M il tuo post "anche a me hanno appena detto questo" dopo che CAT aveva detto a tatina "ti mando un messaggio privato" e "shhh..marco mi ha appena detto che non riesce a dormire senza di me" penso che sia stato valutato come riferito a PVT scambiati sul forum....
> 
> Tutto qui (forse)?


e mi sa di si fedy, ma quando scrivo non è che so poi quale sarà la cronologia dei messaggi....ma credo che non la sappia nessuno


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se il mio compagno mi fa girare le scatole e parlando con un'amica lo chiamo stronzo... non mi pare una cosa disgustosa... in certe situazioni certe espressioni sono solo liberatorie e in genere sono svuotate del significato...
> 
> Dal modo in cui hai scritto io penserei proprio il contrario... parere personale


NO,NON E' DISGUSTOSA, SEMPRE CHE TU STESSA O LA TUA CONFIDENTE NON DIA DELLO STRONZO PUBBLICAMENTE.........FORSE SARESTE PIU' STRONZE VOI
E POI, FINO A CHE SEI TU A DARE PUBBLICAMENTE DELLO STRONZO AL TUO COMPAGNO, SAREBBE ODIOSO, MA PASSI. MA SE E' LA TUA CONFIDENTE A FARLO...........E' DA PRENDERE A CALCI IN FACCIA.
SEMPRE MIA IDEA, NULLA DI PERSONALE PERCHE' NON CONOSCO NESSUNO
L.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> NO,NON E' DISGUSTOSA, SEMPRE CHE TU STESSA O LA TUA CONFIDENTE NON DIA DELLO STRONZO PUBBLICAMENTE.........*FORSE SARESTE PIU' STRONZE VOI*
> E POI, FINO A CHE SEI TU A DARE PUBBLICAMENTE DELLO STRONZO AL TUO COMPAGNO, SAREBBE ODIOSO, MA PASSI. MA SE E' LA TUA CONFIDENTE A FARLO...........E' DA PRENDERE A CALCI IN FACCIA.
> SEMPRE MIA IDEA, NULLA DI PERSONALE PERCHE' NON CONOSCO NESSUNO
> L.


Certe volte capita... tra l'altro io non ho offeso nessuno quindi non capisco quel voi... Hai uno strano modo di esprimerti e un tono arrogante che e' di gran lunga peggiore del comportamento da te contestato... 

Ti saluto


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> NO,NON E' DISGUSTOSA, SEMPRE CHE TU STESSA O LA TUA CONFIDENTE NON DIA DELLO STRONZO PUBBLICAMENTE.........FORSE SARESTE PIU' STRONZE VOI
> E POI, FINO A CHE SEI TU A DARE PUBBLICAMENTE DELLO STRONZO AL TUO COMPAGNO, SAREBBE ODIOSO, MA PASSI. MA SE E' LA TUA CONFIDENTE A FARLO...........E' DA PRENDERE A CALCI IN FACCIA.
> SEMPRE MIA IDEA, NULLA DI PERSONALE PERCHE' NON CONOSCO NESSUNO
> L.


Mi sa che hai una visione un pò distorta del tutto...il pirla è uscito dopo che lancy ha sottolineato più volte questo qualcuno che aveva "osato" esprimere un certo giudizio su di lui...

Non dico che se l'è tirata...però manco poteva pretendere che quel qualcuno non ripetesse in chiaro tale giudizio!

Quanto ai calci in faccia, bisogna sempre esser sicuri di riuscire a darli, prima di esprimersi così e magari invece...prenderli!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> NO,NON E' DISGUSTOSA, SEMPRE CHE TU STESSA O LA TUA CONFIDENTE NON DIA DELLO STRONZO PUBBLICAMENTE.........FORSE SARESTE PIU' STRONZE VOI
> E POI, FINO A CHE SEI TU A DARE PUBBLICAMENTE DELLO STRONZO AL TUO COMPAGNO, SAREBBE ODIOSO, MA PASSI. MA SE E' LA TUA CONFIDENTE A FARLO...........E' DA PRENDERE A CALCI IN FACCIA.
> SEMPRE MIA IDEA, NULLA DI PERSONALE PERCHE' NON CONOSCO NESSUNO
> L.


Forse non hai seguito la discussione.


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Mah...*

Intanto io non ho detto a nessuno che è un  pirla, ma ho solo avuto delle confidenze di cui devo rendere conto solo a chi me le ha fatte.  
Se Lancy ha voluto renderle pubbliche non è un mio problema. 
La cosasri riferiuva ad un ben preciso atteggiamento e non ad una valutazione generale come poi è trascesa. Quindi se hai chiuso la tua estrenazione direi che non ci sia molto da aggiungere perchè era lecita a tuo vedere ma mirata male.
Quanto al personale, per favore... siamo senzienti e adulte entrambe... qui tutto è diventato personale perchè l'argomento in sè lo era, esattamente come qualunque post in cui si esponga un problema e su quel problema personale si disquisisca.  Sai cosa infastidisce, che quando una cosa non è confacente al nostro modo di pensare decidiamo che è errata o irragionevole.
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano a parlare in privato con un'amica di cose che riguardano lei.
> Strano è che poi a confidenze private si faccia riferimento in pubblico.
> La questione è sempre lì.
> 
> Comunque la cosa è nata da allusioni in chiaro che evidentemente sono state fatte per il gusto di stimolare un venticello perché diventasse tempesta e poi si è negato che fossero allusioni...com'è invece evidente.


ancoraaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sei solo un persona che deve vergognarsi. ti sei incantata il disco A RIPETERE DI QUESTE ALLUSIONI.









HAI NEL CERVELLO LE ALLUSIONI DI TRISTANO, NULL'ALTRO.
PUR DI SPUTTANARMI COSA NON FARESTI EH PERSA????


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e mi sa di si fedy, ma quando scrivo non è che so poi quale sarà la cronologia dei messaggi....ma credo che non la sappia nessuno


A&M resta il fatto che nel minimo è stata fuori luogo l'uscita, in un thread dove nulla c'entravano, quei riferimenti a Mp messaggini e amenità varie...ti pare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










tatina ha detto:


> ué cosa fai da queste parti?





Tristano ha detto:


> tatiiiiiiii, ti mando un messaggio privato.





Tristano ha detto:


> ............................psssssss
> io ho marco che non riesce a dormire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mi dice che sono la sua droga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





amoreepsiche ha detto:


> anche a me 10 min fa hanno detto lo stesso.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ancoraaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai fatto abbastanza da sola.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certe volte capita... tra l'altro io non ho offeso nessuno quindi non capisco quel voi... Hai uno strano modo di esprimerti e un tono arrogante che e' di gran lunga peggiore del comportamento da te contestato...
> 
> Ti saluto


ECCO, VEDI, QUESTO E' IL PROBLEMA. SE HO TORTO FATEMELO NOTARE MA CI SONO MOLTE FRAINTESE. FORSE E' QUESTO CHE SCATURISCE BATTAGLIE.
MI RIFERIVO AL TUO ESEMPIO: SE IL TUO COMPAGNO E' STRONZO, LO PUOI CONFIDARE AD UN AMICA. MA SE TU, LEI, O ENTRAMBE LO DIFFAMATE PUBBLICAMENTE, LE STRONZE (FORSE) SIETE VOI. HAI CAPITO IL PERCHE' HO UTILIZZATO IL 'VOI'?
SE VUOI TE LO RISPIEGO, TANTO FINO LE 22 NON ESCO
ARROGANTE? SOLO PERCHE' MI SPIACE CHE LA GENTE VENGA DIFFAMATA? SOLO PERCHE' NON VEDO IL MOTIVO DI DARE DEL PIRLA PUBBLICAMENTE? DISEGNERAI VESTITI, MA L'ITALIANO NON LO CONOSCI E FATICHI A LEGGERLO. SI, ORA MI HAI FATTO DIVENTARE ARROGANTE. NO, NON ARROGANTE.........MI HAI INNERVOSITO, PERCHE' SI STAVA TRANQUILLAMENTE CHIACCHIERANDO E TU SEI SALTATA FUORI CON UN QUALCOSA CHE NON SUSSISTE.
L.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ancoraaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taglia corto Cat sei noiosa e non fai che continuare a dimostrare la tua incapacita' di argomentare... tanto anche con tutto l'impegno che potrai metterci dubito ci siano *utenze valide* che credano alle tue calugne... P/R e' l'Utente per eccellenza... 

Su vai a scrivere le tue corbellerie altrove


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

mi ripeto... secondo me la tristezza vera è quella cosa che solo un uomo pieno di umanità sa interiorizzare... solo che per capirla bisogna che uno/a l'abbia vissuta sulla sua pelle; parlo di correlazione fra identiche esperienze... che poi a chi le racconti... ci fai sì la figura del pirla...
tutto il resto è aria fritta senza senso.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai seguito la discussione.


Mi sa che non è l'unica!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> ECCO, VEDI, QUESTO E' IL PROBLEMA. SE HO TORTO FATEMELO NOTARE MA CI SONO MOLTE FRAINTESE. FORSE E' QUESTO CHE SCATURISCE BATTAGLIE.
> MI RIFERIVO AL TUO ESEMPIO: SE IL TUO COMPAGNO E' STRONZO, LO PUOI CONFIDARE AD UN AMICA. MA SE TU, LEI, O ENTRAMBE LO DIFFAMATE PUBBLICAMENTE, LE STRONZE (FORSE) SIETE VOI. HAI CAPITO IL PERCHE' HO UTILIZZATO IL 'VOI'?
> SE VUOI TE LO RISPIEGO, TANTO FINO LE 22 NON ESCO
> ARROGANTE? SOLO PERCHE' MI SPIACE CHE LA GENTE VENGA DIFFAMATA? SOLO PERCHE' NON VEDO IL MOTIVO DI DARE DEL PIRLA PUBBLICAMENTE? DISEGNERAI VESTITI, MA L'ITALIANO NON LO CONOSCI E FATICHI A LEGGERLO. SI, ORA MI HAI FATTO DIVENTARE ARROGANTE. NO, NON ARROGANTE.........MI HAI INNERVOSITO, PERCHE' SI STAVA TRANQUILLAMENTE CHIACCHIERANDO E TU SEI SALTATA FUORI CON UN QUALCOSA CHE NON SUSSISTE.
> L.


Il fatto e' che ti infervori un attimino troppo...


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A&M il tuo post "anche a me hanno appena detto questo" dopo che CAT aveva detto a tatina "ti mando un messaggio privato" e "shhh..marco mi ha appena detto che non riesce a dormire senza di me" penso che sia stato valutato come riferito a PVT scambiati sul forum....
> 
> Tutto qui (forse)?


 
ma fatevi tutti una cura.....


----------



## Old Cat (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Taglia corto Cat sei noiosa e non fai che continuare a dimostrare la tua incapacita' di argomentare... tanto anche con tutto l'impegno che potrai metterci dubito ci siano *utenze valide* che credano alle tue calugne... P/R e' l'Utente per eccellenza...
> 
> Su vai a scrivere le tue corbellerie altrove


 
lettrice...vai vai......

lancillotto ha chiarito eppure tu e persa continuate a denigrarmi.






 avete rotto il disco


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai seguito la discussione.


PUO' ESSERE. MA DI CERTE COSE SE NE PARLA IN PRIVATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
CAPISCI AMMMME'?
L.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che ti infervori un attimino troppo...


LETTRICE, E' UN PO' COME SE TU MI STESSI ANTIPATICA (PER MILIONI DI VALIDI MOTIVI) E TI DESSI DELLA TESTA DI RAPANELLO IN PUBBLICO: INACETTABILE!
NON CONOSCO QUESTI TIZI, NON CONOSCO NESSUNO DI VOI. NON PARTEGGIO E SIETE TUTTI SIMPATICI ALLO STESSO MODO: MA UN MINIMO DI CONTEGNO, NON GUASTA, VERO?
L.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> PUO' ESSERE. MA DI CERTE COSE SE NE PARLA IN PRIVATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> CAPISCI AMMMME'?
> L.


E' stato l'interessato a parlarne e questo è ...una liberatoria


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> PUO' ESSERE. MA DI CERTE COSE SE NE PARLA IN PRIVATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> CAPISCI AMMMME'?
> L.


Guarda che chi ha dato la stura al tutto poteva benissimo chiarire in privato...ma come, lui sbotta in pubblico e chi è oggetto del suo risentimento non può rispondergli in pubblico??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è qualcosa che non mi torna!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> LETTRICE, E' UN PO' COME SE TU MI STESSI ANTIPATICA (PER MILIONI DI VALIDI MOTIVI) E TI DESSI DELLA TESTA DI RAPANELLO IN PUBBLICO: INACETTABILE!
> NON CONOSCO QUESTI TIZI, NON CONOSCO NESSUNO DI VOI. NON PARTEGGIO E SIETE TUTTI SIMPATICI ALLO STESSO MODO: MA UN MINIMO DI CONTEGNO, NON GUASTA, VERO?
> L.


Si potresti anche iniziare a dare il buon esempio discutendo senza dover necessariamente cercare di offendere... ti diro' mi potresti dare della testa di quello che vuoi che la cosa non mi toccherebbe minimamente...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che chi ha dato la stura al tutto poteva benissimo chiarire in privato...ma come, lui sbotta in pubblico e chi è oggetto del suo risentimento non può rispondergli in pubblico??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tipo cosa?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Febbraio 2008)

Chiedo scusa a tutti, ma forse  lasciar cadere  questo  3d e lasciare che i diretti interessati chiariscano tra loro in privato la cosa potrebbe essere la cosa migliore....

Sinceramente non penso che Lancillotto meriti tutto questo polverone.

Mi scuso di nuovo...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tipo cosa?


Che forse dobbiamo organizzare un W.E per le cure termali... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma noi con quello torniamo come nuovi...per qualcun altro occorrono mesi ..se non anni...di cure...e non termali!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A&M resta il fatto che nel minimo è stata fuori luogo l'uscita, in un thread dove nulla c'entravano, quei riferimenti a Mp messaggini e amenità varie...ti pare?


dai fedy....OT se ne fanno in continuazione, anche io mi sn incazzata l'altro giorno quando il mio 3d sull'amicizia è diventata una baruffa tra jesus alex e caterina.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che chi ha dato la stura al tutto poteva benissimo chiarire in privato...ma come, lui sbotta in pubblico e chi è oggetto del suo risentimento non può rispondergli in pubblico??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ADESSO POI NON ESAGERARE, è la seconda volta che ci provi a sottolineare che ho stuzzicato dererumnatura!!!

Non ci provare, capisco che anche tu tifi per Bruja, ma da chi continua a professare di voler difendere la mia immagine, mi aspetto un comportametno diverso. 

Questo thread è il risultato del fatto che ormai ho capito che tutto il CLAN ormai la pensa allo stesso modo, quindi non diamo COLPA a derenumnatura per aver dato VOCE al pensiero comune


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si potresti anche iniziare a dare il buon esempio discutendo senza dover necessariamente cercare di offendere... ti diro' mi potresti dare della testa di quello che vuoi che la cosa non mi toccherebbe minimamente...


NON HO OFFESO NESSUNO E NON INTENDO INCOMINCIARE ORA. PERO', NOTO (E NON RITENERLA UN OFFESA) CHE.....SBILENCHI I MIEI INTERVENTI......DICI CHE STO OFFENDENDO.......MA CHI?
CERTO, MI E' SCAPPATA LA FRASE CHE NON CONOSCI BENE LA LINGUA ITALIANA, MA L'HO DETTA COME BATTUTA PERCHE' FRAINTENDI IN CONTINUAZIONE.......E L'HO NOTATO DIVERSE ALTRE VOLTE, IN ALTRI TUOI INTERVENTI RIVOLTI AD ALTRE PERSONE.
PERO', ORA SEI QUI CHE DICI CHE STO OFFENDENDO.....IL MIO DUBBIO PERSISTE. NON TI PREOCCUPARE: SONO STATA ANCH'IO PARECCHIO ALL'ESTERO E AVEVO ANCH'IO PERDUTO QUALCHE PICCOLA PARTE DEL NOSTRO AMATO ITALIANO.
CIAO CIAO
L.


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma ti rendi almeno conto di quanto sei tu a tenerci alla faccia del tuo compagno?
> sembra quasi che lui sia un prolungamento del tuo essere.
> essere Bruja a tutti i costi...
> e poi, davvero... oggio io provo una tenerezza infinita per il lanci... non aveva capito niente...


A me basterebbe che l'autocritica fosse diffusa almeno quanto il cazzeggio... perchè vedi tu parli per quel che vedi e di quel che viene ammesso ma non di quel che non sai e viene negato...quindi, come altri il tuo è un giudizio monco perchè a dire di parlare chiaro sono in tanti, a farlo....tralasciamo; E questo porta a non fare capire niente anche a chi crede di aver capito.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (2 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> dai fedy....OT se ne fanno in continuazione, anche io mi sn incazzata l'altro giorno quando il mio 3d sull'amicizia è diventata una baruffa tra jesus alex e caterina.....


mi spiace, ma la baruffa era in perfetto argomento con quello del topic.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ADESSO POI NON ESAGERARE, è la seconda volta che ci provi a sottolineare che ho stuzzicato dererumnatura!!!
> 
> Non ci provare, capisco che anche tu tifi per Bruja, ma da chi continua a professare di voler difendere la mia immagine, mi aspetto un comportametno diverso.
> 
> Questo thread è il risultato del fatto che ormai ho capito che tutto il CLAN ormai la pensa allo stesso modo, quindi non diamo COLPA a derenumnatura per aver dato VOCE al pensiero comune


Io sono parte di un clan?
Tanto per sapere, eh ...anche perché non vorrei far parte di nessun club che accettasse me come socia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...
Mi sembra che chi ha fatto "comunella" (e il termine infantil-adolescenziale mi sembra azzeccato) sono coloro che si sono comportati in ben altra maniera.
Forse ti è sfuggito che sono intervenuta, come mai faccio, proprio per sostenere il fastidio da te manifestato per chi ti tira in mezzo.
Se hai argomenti per contestare quel che tu ritieni il pensiero comune a questo punto non credo che tu debba farlo in privato.
Non si urla in cortile per poi prendersela proprio con chi si è affacciato per darti ragione.
Se il tuo comportamento non merita giudizi negativi che sempre ti sono stati detti in modo diretto, sostienilo in modo diretto come sempre hai fatto consentendo il confronto civile che ti è proprio.


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2008)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> ADESSO POI NON ESAGERARE, è la seconda volta che ci provi a sottolineare che ho stuzzicato dererumnatura!!!
> 
> Non ci provare, capisco che anche tu tifi per Bruja, ma da chi continua a professare di voler difendere la mia immagine, mi aspetto un comportametno diverso.
> 
> Questo thread è il risultato del fatto che ormai ho capito che tutto il CLAN ormai la pensa allo stesso modo, quindi non diamo COLPA a derenumnatura per aver dato VOCE al pensiero comune


 
Sarà una causa persa ma quello che fa la gran parte del forum è invece non tifare per me o per altri, ma valutare l'immagine, anzi, l'idea che si ha delle persone in base a come le si è conosciute attraverso i post, e questo mi pare palese visto che è una valutazione che tu stesso hai fatto spesso.  
Non si tratta di pensiero comune su di di te.... è questo che non vuoi comprendere, tant'è che hai sempre goduto delle simpatie degli utenti anche se nelle varie discussioni si è a volte discusso animatamente o si avevano evidenti opiniopni discordanti. 
Hanno accusato anche me di voler difendere a tutti i costi la tua immagine... a parte che sarebbe nella liceità farlo e senza lanciare giudizi pretestuosi, ma come vedi ho detto chiaro che visto che tutti parlano di trasparenza... proprio per non doversi esporre in chiarimenti superflui, bisognerebbe che questa fosse davvero diffusa anche quando vengono negate verità che nessuno ha chiesto ma che suonano come excusatio....
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ADESSO POI NON ESAGERARE, è la seconda volta che ci provi a sottolineare che ho stuzzicato dererumnatura!!!
> 
> Non ci provare, capisco che anche tu tifi per Bruja, ma da chi continua a professare di voler difendere la mia immagine, mi aspetto un comportametno diverso.
> 
> Questo thread è il risultato del fatto che ormai ho capito che tutto il CLAN ormai la pensa allo stesso modo, quindi non diamo COLPA a derenumnatura per aver dato VOCE al pensiero comune


Lancy, non credo di aver mai girato più di tanto attorno alle cose o di non mandarle a dire...

Non tirar fuori ora Clan Club Circoli del Bridge o altro!

Ti ho detto da subito che rischiavi di sollevare un pandemonio a gettar lì frasi che sembravano rivolte a tutti e a nessuno (cosa che è poi puntualmente avvenuto) e che un pò di maggior chiarezza sarebbe stata per lo meno opportuna...

Lo spazio per illazioni e quant'altro nascono dal non chiaro e questo ti chiedevo di essere, sapendo che vi sono persone che nel torbido amano agitarsi e solo in quell'ambito si sentono qualcuno!

Ma continuare a parlare di COMPLOTTO (per cosa? per un forum? su, siam seri), di CLAN e via dicendo, scusami, ma non ti mi ci fan più riconoscere...

Limite mio, probabilmente!


----------



## @lex (2 Febbraio 2008)

la questione è che non si può parlare in generale di un argomento di cui tutti conoscono il contenuto senza parlare del contenuto stesso.
mi sembra che bruja abbia chiosato il tutto nella risposta ad anna a


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lancy, non credo di aver mai girato più di tanto attorno alle cose o di non mandarle a dire...
> 
> Non tirar fuori ora Clan Club Circoli del Bridge o altro!
> 
> ...


OK, allora nega di aver parlato anche tu in privato con Bruja di pseudi rapporti da me intrattenuti con persone del forum, e insieme a te, lo neghino anche le persone che hanno un numero di messaggi postati superiore o 5000. Vediamo alla fine quanti sono sinceri e quanti continueranno a negare di parlare di me con Bruja.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che chi ha fatto "comunella" (e il termine infantil-adolescenziale mi sembra azzeccato) sono coloro che si sono comportati in ben altra maniera.


----------



## tatitati (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io non faccio allusioni.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK, allora nega di aver parlato anche tu in privato con Bruja di pseudi rapporti da me intrattenuti con persone del forum, e insieme a te, lo neghino anche le persone che hanno un numero di messaggi postati superiore o 5000. Vediamo alla fine quanti sono sinceri e quanti continueranno a negare di parlare di me con Bruja.


Ammettere di avere rapporti amichevoli con Bruja non mi sembra un delitto, ma un onore.
Il contenuto della corrispondenza privata è privata e non credo tu possa sospettare una mia tresca con Bruja, ma non credo neanche con Feddy o altri.
Il contenuto che ti può riguardare può rivelartelo lei se lo ritiene opportuno.
Forse dovresti chiarire tu se i sospetti che credi siano diffusi hanno motivo di esserci.
In verità te lo avevo chiesto anche in privato, ma non mi hai risposto.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK, allora nega di aver parlato anche tu in privato con Bruja di pseudi rapporti da me intrattenuti con persone del forum, e insieme a te, lo neghino anche le persone che hanno un numero di messaggi postati superiore o 5000. Vediamo alla fine quanti sono sinceri e quanti continueranno a negare di parlare di me con Bruja.


Lancy, io non devo negare nulla...quello che mi par strano che tu non capisca è che il punto non è se si parla o meno di te, ma come lo si fa!

Sai bene che io con Bruja ho parlato spesso anche in privato, raccogliendone sfoghi, dandole opinioni da un punto di vista maschile, ridimensionandone a volte anche sue (per me) errate percezioni, a volte anche incazzandomi e non certo solo per te, ma sicuramente anche...

Ho con lei un rapporto amichevole, di cui sei a conoscenza visto che  bene o male son quattro anni (se non ricordo male) che ci incrociamo... se è da tanto che questo tipo di rapporto va avanti non credo che succeda per mera condiscendenza mia nei suoi confronti non credi?

Quello che, e scusa se mi ripeto, continua a sfuggirti, è il come si parla di te, se con cattiveria, acidità, tanto per seminar zizzania o per un confronto schietto...

La cosa che ho sempre apprezzato di te, e lo sai, è la tua capacità di valutare le cose anche da altre angolazioni, spesso diamettralmente opposte alle mie visuali, ma sempre coerenti....cosa, in questo caso, ti fa porre in questa maniera?

Neanche quando c'è stata la precedente levata di scudi alla rivelazione del tuo rapporto con bruja anche nel privato l'hai comunque mantenuta...perchè ora non più?


----------



## @lex (2 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cara persa trai tuoi tanti difetti che non sto a elencare perchè non li conosco tutti ce ne sono due che mi stanno altamente sulle balle:la tua incapacità di vedere oltre il tuo naso e l'assoluta tua incapacità a divertirti e a essere ancora bambina.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cara persa trai tuoi tanti difetti che non sto a elencare perchè non li conosco tutti ce ne sono due che mi stanno altamente sulle balle:la tua incapacità di vedere oltre il tuo naso e l'assoluta tua incapacità a divertirti e a essere ancora bambina.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (2 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tatina scusa, ma se hai a che fare con un giocatore d'azzardo e lo vedi entrare in un casino che fai? pensi che ci sia entrato per usufruire dei suoi bagni per pisciare?
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lancy, io non devo negare nulla...quello che mi par strano che tu non capisca è che il punto non è se si parla o meno di te, ma come lo si fa!
> 
> Sai bene che io con Bruja ho parlato spesso anche in privato, raccogliendone sfoghi, dandole opinioni da un punto di vista maschile, ridimensionandone a volte anche sue (per me) errate percezioni, a volte anche incazzandomi e non certo solo per te, ma sicuramente anche...
> 
> ...



Come hai appena sottolineato, io ho capacità di analisi, questa capacità mi deriva dall'allenamento di anni passati a studiare problemi e trovare la soluzione migliore. Per fare questo mi sono allenato anche a memorizzare discorsi, dialoghi, mezze frasi, concetti o idee. Ti rammento che più volte ho fatto cenno al brainstorming!!

Quando io parlo con le persone, in questo caso parlo proprio di Bruja, anche se lei è MOLTO DISCRETA nel non riportare le confidenze che ha con ognuno di voi, io so riconoscere ciò che farina del suo sacco e ciò che non lo è. Chiunque faccia un po' di psicologia dopo tanti anni passati insieme sai riconoscere l'origine di molti pensieri.

Aggiungi poi che fotografando i discorsi e ricordandone esattamente la consecuzio temporanea, mi accorgo sempre quando mi si mette il carro davanti ai buoi, ovvero quando mi si traggono delle conclusioni prima di aver formulato le ipotesi.

Spesso mi bastano poche parole per capire che qualcosa non torna, e anche se voglio dare tutte le attenuanti del caso e ignoro volutamente i primi sospetti, arriva un momento in cui "l'errore" è così palese che mi sento un cretino a non rilevarlo.

Io ho molti sospetti e diverse certezze su quanto è avvenuto in questi ultimi due mesi, sinceramente se la cosa non mi avesse creato problemi nella vita reale, avrei soprasseduto, ma quando arrivi che non puoi stare tranquillo un giorno a casa che ti ritrovi a discutere per le opinioni "vaganti" sul forum, davvero arrivi a gridare BASTA!!!!

Purtroppo certe situazioni devono essere vissute per essere comprese, per questo mi incazzo così tanto!!!

Tutti voi che avete avuto determinate confidenze con Bruja, avete ascoltato una versione dei fatti. Un tempo mi si diceva che io scrivevo sul forum, ma non potevate confrontare le mie parole con quelle che poteva esprimere mia moglie, oggi che POTETE FARLO, vi rapportate con lei, esprimete giudizi, date la sentenza e io non posso nemmeno dire mi sono rotto le palle????

Io almeno mi sono sempre espresso pubblicamente, mi sono presentato NUDO per quanto i miei occhi e le mie parole potevano descrivere, voi oggi ignorate la mia presenza, perchè anche se non sono sempre sul forum, sapete benissimo che potete raggiungermi, e alla mia nudità applicate filtri e schermi che non avete nemmeno la correttezza di parlarne con me.

Davvero vorrei vedere tutti voi al mio posto per osservare come vi sareste comportati, credo che come sempre sia molto più facile giudicare che vedere........


----------



## Old SarahM. (2 Febbraio 2008)

Vorrei solidarizzare *sia* *con* Bruja che *con* Lancillotto. Vi auguro di tirarvi presto fuori da questo vespaio. 
Il mio consiglio: tenete la Vostra Relazione fuori da questo forum. Io ora lo farei.
Baci, Sarah

p.s. per tutti: sono pronta ... tiratemi le pietre


----------



## @lex (2 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non credo che sia lo stesso paragone.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come hai appena sottolineato, io ho capacità di analisi, questa capacità mi deriva dall'allenamento di anni passati a studiare problemi e trovare la soluzione migliore. Per fare questo mi sono allenato anche a memorizzare discorsi, dialoghi, mezze frasi, concetti o idee. Ti rammento che più volte ho fatto cenno al brainstorming!!
> 
> Quando io parlo con le persone, in questo caso parlo proprio di Bruja, anche se lei è MOLTO DISCRETA nel non riportare le confidenze che ha con ognuno di voi, io so riconoscere ciò che farina del suo sacco e ciò che non lo è. Chiunque faccia un po' di psicologia dopo tanti anni passati insieme sai riconoscere l'origine di molti pensieri.
> 
> ...


Non ti riconosco.E faccio fatica a capire.
Credo avresti potuto stroncare tutto due mesi fa se avessi voluto.
Non vorrei che tu stessi utilizzando il furum per attribuirgli un ruolo che non può avere.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

*Se posso ...*

L'errore e' stato commesso qua:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2688

a mio avviso.


E tutto cio che succede ora/oggi non e' altro che la conseguenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'errore e' stato commesso qua:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2688
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio.


----------



## @lex (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.


in effetti, davanti a persone corrette non ci si dovrebbe nascondere quando non vi è nulla da nascondere.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.


Io ho espresso una mia opinione ... tu hai la tua.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come hai appena sottolineato, io ho capacità di analisi, questa capacità mi deriva dall'allenamento di anni passati a studiare problemi e trovare la soluzione migliore. Per fare questo mi sono allenato anche a memorizzare discorsi, dialoghi, mezze frasi, concetti o idee. Ti rammento che più volte ho fatto cenno al brainstorming!!
> 
> Quando io parlo con le persone, in questo caso parlo proprio di Bruja, anche se lei è MOLTO DISCRETA nel non riportare le confidenze che ha con ognuno di voi, io so riconoscere ciò che farina del suo sacco e ciò che non lo è. Chiunque faccia un po' di psicologia dopo tanti anni passati insieme sai riconoscere l'origine di molti pensieri.
> 
> ...


intanto io non ignoro la tua presenza... ma poi niente... so come puoi stare.
bastonato a sangue senza nemmeno aver colpa...almeno in questo caso...
ma va così... 
chi sceglie di vivere non la passa mai liscia... perchè c'è sempre chi ha lo sguardo sghembo e ti guarda storto anche senza motivo...


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> magari porno dato che non trombo da sei mesi..


Ma va? Davvero? Povera... ma tuo marito non si lamenta?


----------



## Old SarahM. (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perchè c'è sempre chi ha lo sguardo sghembo e *ti guarda storto anche senza motivo*...


verissimo, ma perchè poi? troppa gente incazzata con se stessa e con la propria vita, credo ...


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi sceglie di vivere non la passa mai liscia... perchè c'è sempre chi ha lo sguardo sghembo e ti guarda storto anche senza motivo...


 
Anna delle volte proprio non riesco a capirti...


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> intanto *io non ignoro la tua presenza*... ma poi niente... so come puoi stare.
> bastonato a sangue senza nemmeno aver colpa...almeno in questo caso...
> ma va così...
> chi sceglie di vivere non la passa mai liscia... perchè c'è sempre chi ha lo sguardo sghembo e ti guarda storto anche senza motivo...



Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi trova interessante parlare in privato con mia moglie di me e non si pregia di relazionarmi o confrontarsi con me


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna delle volte proprio non riesco a capirti...


Eppure questa frase è una delle PIU' CHIARE DI TUTTO IL THREAD


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi trova interessante parlare in privato con mia moglie di me e non si pregia di relazionarmi o confrontarsi con me


Io ti ho scritto e tu non ti sei relazionato con me.

A parte questo non c'è motivo che se si parla con una persona si debba parlare anche con l'altra, anzi mi sembrerebbe pure scorretto fare da sponda.


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ti ho scritto e tu non ti sei relazionato con me.
> 
> A parte questo non c'è motivo che se si parla con una persona si debba parlare anche con l'altra, anzi mi sembrerebbe pure scorretto fare da sponda.



A volte mi chiedo sei CI SEI o CI FAI


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Eppure questa frase è una delle PIU' CHIARE DI TUTTO IL THREAD


 
Lanci è Anna che a volte non capisco, non capisco cosa c'entri il riferimento in questo contesto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo sei CI SEI o CI FAI


Ci sono.
Veramente mi sembra che se intrattengo rapporti amichevoli con una coppia e  lei, da amica, mi fa confidenze sui suoi problemi di coppia non mi sognerei mai di andare dal marito per sentire la sua versione se non fosse lei, in presenza di entrambi, a chiedermelo.
In realtà ti ho offerto la possibilità di confidarti autonomamente se ne avessi avuto voglia, ma non ti ha interessato e questo è legittimo, ma non capisco il tuo atteggiamento ora.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi trova interessante parlare in privato con mia moglie di me e non si pregia di relazionarmi o confrontarsi con me


bon, dai... sai come vanno queste cose. adesso non metterti a fare il meravigliato.
è normale che le sue amiche si relazionino con lei. 
poi, boh... a me viene da dirti un sacco di cose, ma per ora mi limito a dirti solo quella che mi viene più diretta,che poi forse è quella più diretta: affronta tutti, affronta il mondo per tutto quello che pensa il mondo di te. se lo fai riparti come da una posizione fantastica. qualcuno diceva la verità vi renderà liberi. non c'è nessuna verita più grande di questa, dico io.


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bon, dai... sai come vanno queste cose. adesso non metterti a fare il meravigliato.
> è normale che le sue amiche si relazionino con lei.
> poi, boh... a me viene da dirti un sacco di cose, ma per ora mi limito a dirti solo quella che mi viene più diretta,che poi forse è quella più diretta: *affronta tutti, affronta il mondo per tutto quello che pensa il mondo di te. se lo fai riparti come da una posizione fantastica. qualcuno diceva la verità vi renderà liberi*. non c'è nessuna verita più grande di questa, dico io.



Tranquilla, esco in piedi anche questa volta.

Applicherò il solito metodo, sono un gemelli ascendente leone: salgo al piano superiore e mi metto a guardare tutti dall'alto, poco mi importa se sono davvero superiore o inferiore, la cosa che conta è che non troverò nessuno di tutte queste persone che mi hanno solo creato problemi e disagi. Chiedo scusa a chi è stato spettattore di questo spettacolo, a chi non aveva mezzi per comprendere, a chi ha avuto la discrezione di non intervenire, a chi si merita di sentire le mie sentite scuse


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tranquilla, esco in piedi anche questa volta.
> 
> Applicherò il solito metodo, sono un gemelli ascendente leone: salgo al piano superiore e mi metto a guardare tutti dall'alto, poco mi importa se sono davvero superiore o inferiore, la cosa che conta è che non troverò nessuno di tutte queste persone che mi hanno solo creato problemi e disagi. Chiedo scusa a chi è stato spettattore di questo spettacolo, a chi non aveva mezzi per comprendere, a chi ha avuto la discrezione di non intervenire, a chi si merita di sentire le mie sentite scuse


nessuno spettacolo... ma lo dico davvero... 
solo momenti di vita vissuta. capirai... io, rispetto a te sono il diavolo in persona...


----------



## Old SarahM. (2 Febbraio 2008)

non so nulla dei fatti, sarò indiscreta nell'intervenire, ma volevo solo dirti che mi dispiacerà molto non leggerti più qui, tuttavia se ritieni di dover salire al piano superiore, ebbene fallo ... so di cosa parli!

Arrivederci!













lancillotto ha detto:


> Tranquilla, esco in piedi anche questa volta.
> 
> Applicherò il solito metodo, sono un gemelli ascendente leone: salgo al piano superiore e mi metto a guardare tutti dall'alto, poco mi importa se sono davvero superiore o inferiore, la cosa che conta è che non troverò nessuno di tutte queste persone che mi hanno solo creato problemi e disagi. Chiedo scusa a chi è stato spettattore di questo spettacolo, a chi non aveva mezzi per comprendere, a chi ha avuto la discrezione di non intervenire, a chi si merita di sentire le mie sentite scuse


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> volevo solo dirti che mi dispiacerà molto non leggerti più


 
Mi associo, dispiacerà molto anche a me. Mi piace discutere con le persone intelligenti.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come hai appena sottolineato, io ho capacità di analisi, questa capacità mi deriva dall'allenamento di anni passati a studiare problemi e trovare la soluzione migliore. Per fare questo mi sono allenato anche a memorizzare discorsi, dialoghi, mezze frasi, concetti o idee. Ti rammento che più volte ho fatto cenno al brainstorming!!
> 
> Quando io parlo con le persone, in questo caso parlo proprio di Bruja, anche se lei è MOLTO DISCRETA nel non riportare le confidenze che ha con ognuno di voi, io so riconoscere ciò che farina del suo sacco e ciò che non lo è. Chiunque faccia un po' di psicologia dopo tanti anni passati insieme sai riconoscere l'origine di molti pensieri.
> 
> ...


Avremmo potuto parlarne con te se tu e tua moglie aveste deciso di comune accordo di parlarne pubblicamente sul forum.Ciò non è avvenuto.Ed è di totale rispetto.Non hai mai aperto un thread chiaro sull'argomento.Non hai mai spiegato a quali allusioni stessi facendo riferimento.Non hai mai spiegato se certe illazioni fossero fondate o meno.Ripeto.E' stata una tua scelta rispettabilissima.Il mio scambio di opinioni con Bruja è avvenuto ieri...lo ripeto per l'ultima volta: ho parlato in amicizia ad una persona con cui ho condiviso pensieri e opinioni personali.Non ho fatto alcun pettegolezzo perchè ho saputo certe cose direttamente da Bruja.Non ne ho parlato con te perchè non eri tu il mio interlocutore e perchè non ho con te nessun tipo di legame d'amicizia.Per me sei il marito di una utente del forum...come potrebbe esserlo la moglie di Feddy, il marito di Persa, la compagna di PinoLaLavatrice.
Vuoi dei commenti diretti a te sulla vicenda? Apri un thread e spiega quale davvero sia il problema....se c'è-Vuoi tenerlo privato? Fallo ma allora piantala di creare una manfrina continuando a parlare del sesso degli angeli....
AVETE VINTO VOI..dici aprendo il thread...ma vinto cosa??ma pensi davvero che ci sia una combutta per farti passare come un mostro??pensi davvero che interessi ai forumisti buttarti fuori?O che si voglia il male tuo o di Bruja??Ma che dici???Cerca di riflettere!E se ci fosse davvero qualcuno così male intenzionato...SBATTITENE!Guarda a te a lei..a voi!!Pensa alla tua coppia e fregatene delle voci che circolano se come sostieni e come voglio credere non sono vere!!Vai avanti a testa alta e difendi la tua unione contro tutti,ma con coraggio e con schiettezza!!Non scappare...dove vai??Metti a tacere certe voci demenziali se non con una dichiarazione plateale con la dignità del silenzio.Ma quello vero.
che dici...chiudiamo qui questo thread?
Buonanotte.


----------



## Old adiemus (3 Febbraio 2008)

*scusate se tiro le somme*

premetto che non conosco nessuno di voi. non conosco lancillotto e non conosco bruja. così, su due piedi, facendo un rapido resoconto noto che il primo ha meno simpatie rispetto la seconda. lancillotto sarà quel che sarà, ma non può aprire bocca che gli si tira dietro di tutto e di più. siate più malleabili e dategli la possibilità di riscattarsi con un bel thread di chiarimento, come suggerisce dererumnatura.
adiemus​


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi trova interessante parlare in privato con mia moglie di me e non si pregia di relazionarmi o confrontarsi con me


Per essere sincera io parlo con tua moglie in privato del piu' e del meno... tu hai bruscamente chiuso ogni relazionamento con me... quindi non vedo per quale motivo avrei dovuto cercare un confronto con te se sei tu il primo a non esserne interessato.

Inoltre credo che, vista la situazione, avresti dovuto star bene attento a non lasciare alito a fraintendimenti e magari selezionare piu' attentamente i tuoi confidenti. Tutto qui


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma la baruffa era in perfetto argomento con quello del topic.....


ale eddai su....


----------



## Old fay (3 Febbraio 2008)

Ho letto solo gli ultimi post, che noia comunque!! Persa, grazie, ma lo stesso non ho capito nulla. Meglio così.


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cara persa trai tuoi tanti difetti che non sto a elencare perchè non li conosco tutti ce ne sono due che mi stanno altamente sulle balle:la tua incapacità di vedere oltre il tuo naso e l'assoluta tua incapacità a divertirti e a essere ancora bambina.
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

*adiemus*



adiemus ha detto:


> premetto che non conosco nessuno di voi. non conosco lancillotto e non conosco bruja. così, su due piedi, facendo un rapido resoconto noto che il primo ha meno simpatie rispetto la seconda. lancillotto sarà quel che sarà, ma non può aprire bocca che gli si tira dietro di tutto e di più. siate più malleabili e dategli la possibilità di riscattarsi con un bel thread di chiarimento, come suggerisce dererumnatura.
> 
> adiemus​


 
nulla togliendo alla stima che comunque ho con bruja questo comportamento generalizzato del forum verso lancilotto l'ho notato anch'io.


mi dispiace che anche a lancillotto volete mettere il tappo alla bocca, penso che non lo desidera nemmeno bruja, allora per il rispetto stesso che voi avete in bruja dovreste evitare di comportarvi così con lanci.


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2008)

*Finis*



Tristano ha detto:


> nulla togliendo alla stima che comunque ho con bruja questo comportamento generalizzato del forum verso lancilotto l'ho notato anch'io.
> 
> 
> mi dispiace che anche a lancillotto volete mettere il tappo alla bocca, penso che non lo desidera nemmeno bruja, allora per il rispetto stesso che voi avete in bruja dovreste evitare di comportarvi così con lanci.


 

Ringrazio tutti per la pazienza, e per essersi sorbiti questa querelle che era probabilmente degna di miglior causa.
L'errore l'ho fatto io..........solo io. Ho sbagliato nel credere che avere idea dell'opinione che alcuni, e ripeto, alcuni, avevano di determinati atteggiamenti potesse far riflettere, invece ha solo esacerbato chi doveva riflettere.
E' stato un errore credere che la discreziione esistesse, perchè dal momento che un argomento la richiede, già è in vizio di forma. Errore inoltre lamentarmi, avrei dovuto sbattere in faccia a chi di dovere le responsabilità di un disagio di cui non si faceva carico, ma non volòevo un paglione pubblico. Errore credere che avesse inteso e se ne desse guida...
Errore, ma credo NON lo sia comunque, non fare come suggerito da Anna, sputtanare pubblicamente una persona e dirle cosa pensavo, infine non avrei fatto fare la figura del protegé a Lancillotto che è capace di intendere e di volere e che aveva dichiarato le sue intenzioni?
Com'è facile decidere cosa sia meglio se non si analizzano le quinte che la verità nasconde.
Inoltre, e lo dico una volta per tutte, sapete tutti da come scrivo come sono, dunque quale meraviglia se alla fine cerco di applicare quello che consiglio ad altri.  Ah già, io devo essere super partes, ma se accade che la vita mi crei qualche inciampo, devo sollevare il mento e non badarci.... diversamente arriva la gogna e che sia privata o pubblioca poco importa.
Visto che la cosa la chiudo qui definitivamente e non me ne infischia una cippa di quello che faranno gli altri perchè tanto farebbero comunque diversamente da quello che presumo, lo ripeto, ho sbagliato io... e non solo nel valutare, ma anche nel prosieguo, dovevo capire che ogni azione e reazione corrisponde esattamente alla persona che la commette, e questo doveva bastarmi come giudizio... 
Rispondo infine a Sarah che cortesemente offre un suo saggio consiglio: 
--------------------
Vorrei solidarizzare *sia* *con* Bruja che *con* Lancillotto. Vi auguro di tirarvi presto fuori da questo vespaio. 
Il mio consiglio: tenete la Vostra Relazione fuori da questo forum. Io ora lo farei.
Baci, Sarah
------------------------------------------------------------------

Stai certa che sarà seguito, anche perchè per inutile che sia stato il vespaio, ha dato la misura di tutti coloro che vi hanno partecipato, e mi metto io per prima nel dire che era da lasciar cadere.  Solo una cosa aggiungo, che ho cercato di non stracciarmi le vesti in pubblico, e se il parlarne in privato non è stato ineccepibile agli occchi estranei, mi pare questa una condizione parecchio diffusa, credo convenga che si guardassero più spesso le proprie pagliuzze. Soprattutto in chi è proprio convinto di  non averne...
Per chiudere, scusate tutti per il disagio, l'avervi obbligato a prendere una parte o peggio il dovervi essere assunti atteggiamenti di difesa, di schieramento o di distacco da situazioni in cui non dovreste dare resoconto a nessuno.
Bastava da subito un po' di coerenza, di onestà intellettuale e che ci si comportasse di conseguenza, colpa mia quindi non aver visto e capito; se si opta per la riservatezza... anche se immeritata e svillaneggiata, bisogna seguirla,  meglio lasciaril ilò soggetto della questione a sè stesso/a ed a chi ha deciso di averci comunella.
Non ho altro di dire, non darò seguito ad altre polemiche, e quello che faranno gli altri, chiunque siano, lo rispetterò come espressione del libero arbitrio e non giudicando se è cosa fatta bene o fatta male. Non mi riguarda, non mi interessa e che ognuno faccia capo a sè.
Buona giornata a tutti.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

Intanto da questa triste storia i marci ne escono puliti... a furia di scuotersi la sporcizia di dosso prima o poi andra' a sporcare altri!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Febbraio 2008)

*ammorrre*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Intanto da questa triste storia i marci ne escono puliti... a furia di scuotersi la sporcizia di dosso prima o poi andra' a sporcare altri!


 
Alt. non è sempre  possibile perchè...


_asinus asinum fricat._

E chi se ne accorge per tempo, li scansa, e chi li difende vuol dire che continuerà a non capirci un caspio.imparerà a sue spese, come ogni giorno impariamo tutti....c'è chi è nato prima, c'è chi è nato dopo, e c'è chi non vuole ri-nascere mai!


----------



## tatitati (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cara non credo che tu sia in condizioni di dare lezioni di correttezza a nessuno né di linguaggio, né di comportamento.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tatina, anche tu li hai. tant'è che hai pensato che mi riferissi a te e invece non è così....
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no caro ho solo risposto al tuo intervento precedente a quanto ho scritto prima. null'altro.
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > te ne fregherà sega (copiona! :condom
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

*Io, comunque...*

...mi chiedo come mai in un anno e 5 mesi di mia permanenza non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno...eppure anch'io ho il mio caratterino...qui, invece, c'è gente che si scanna in stile Vietnam.
Se parlate male del sottoscritto in privato, Dio vi possa fulminare prima dell'arrivo di Chuck Norris...altrimenti, cazzi amari per tutti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Marco


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi chiedo come mai in un anno e 5 mesi di mia permanenza non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno...eppure anch'io ho il mio caratterino...qui, invece, c'è gente che si scanna in stile Vietnam.
> Se parlate male del sottoscritto in privato, Dio vi possa fulminare prima dell'arrivo di Chuck Norris...altrimenti, cazzi amari per tutti!
> 
> 
> ...


 









  marco.... dipende dal nick...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










 di mr perfect ad esempio.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  qui in chiaro tutti belli...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










ma oggi è domenica, non ne parliamo


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per inciso io e tatina siamo state portate al litigio da gente come te fedigrafo.
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

*alex disperato*



@lex ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eccerto...terze persone (che per inciso stanno tutte nella tua testa, all together
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bella de zia... impara a farti i cazzi tuoi. visto che non l'hai capito e te l'hanno detto in quarantacinque post.. tra moglie e marito bella non mettere il dito e tu l'hai messo e continui a metterlo. io non avrò quel che hai tu e ne vado fiera. ho capito più di quanto tu immagini perchè riesco a vedere oltre oggi.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che racconta balle che sei.
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che racconta balle che sei.
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Rispondo solo perché l'educazione non venga confusa con debolezza.
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > visto che di previsioni non capisci una benedetta mazza, ti ringrazio per "il poco tempo che vi rimane"
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bella intesa e complicità.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sarebbe a dì?
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

*asilo alex*

e quota meglio un'altra volta frittola.

che questo l'ha scritto persa, non tristano


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > beata incosapevolezza di quel che ti sta accadendo sotto gli occhi e neppure te ne accorgi.
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e quota meglio un'altra volta frittola.
> 
> che questo l'ha scritto persa, non tristano


e infatti la domanda è rivolta a persa non a te, cima!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ti firmo la delibera della 675/1996, parla così puoi collezionare un'altra figura di merda.....
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> e infatti la domanda è rivolta a persa non a te, cima!


 
e tu l'hai quotata corn,,,,,ehm....privacy


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cat/Tristano/Actarus ecc e Tatina
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok, ma io sono duro di comprendonio
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

*persa.... in tutti i sensi.*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cat/Tristano/Actarus ecc e Tatina
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e tu l'hai quotata corn,,,,,ehm....privacy




























in effetti ieri ci siamo lasciati per un quarto d'ora e c'era il portiere nei paraggi....miiiiiiiinchia la uccido.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















sei un'imbecille, senza recupero anche se ci provano...fatti un'altro giro al sert.....


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei proprio perso
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ne hai saltati tanti altri persaaaa, con cui tu vai molto daccordo....
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

comunque cat ti ringrazio, mi hai permesso di passare ancora una volta un pò di tempo a offenderti...mi rende migliore tutto ciò

buona giornata e salutami tanto marco, ci tengo


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mi sembri un po nervosetto Alessandro..... capisco, capisco, con quel che ti è successo ieri, poverinooooo
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ne hai saltati tanti altri persaaaa, con cui tu vai molto daccordo....
> 
> 
> poveretta



Forse non capisci che l'unica poveretta sei tu: un _essere umano_ (definizione questa che rivolta a te sembrerebbe fin troppo generosa) ha bisogno di crearsi diverse identita' per poter essere anche solo minimamente accettata in una comunita' virtuale; che si nutre delle miserie altrui, che non fa altro che mettere zizzania e fare insinuazioni viscide... non fa che confermare cio' che ti e' gia' stato detto da diversi utenti: sei una fallita sociale, manchi di capacita' comunicativa e manchi di comprendonio... sei cosi' assetata di attenzione che t'inventi amici all'interno del forum e forse anche fuori... anche l'attenzione negativa che vai raccogliendo in questo forum e' per te' meglio del vuoto che ti si e' creato intorno!!!

Qua dentro l'unica che si dovrebbe vergognare sei tu: hai la dignita' d'un cassonetto dell'immondizia... ma forse neanche visto che almeno il cassonetto ha una sua utilita' nella societa'!!

Buon pomeriggio cara Cat!

PS: parole al vento tanto' non capira' e rispondera' cipolle!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

La domanda sorge spontanea (Marzullo):
Tristano, ma perchè hai tanti nick?
La mia è curiosità....
C'è una motivazione di fondo?


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *La domanda sorge spontanea (Marzullo)*:
> Tristano, ma perchè hai tanti nick?
> La mia è curiosità....
> C'è una motivazione di fondo?


ERRORE! Lo diceva Antonio Lubrano.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ERRORE! Lo diceva Antonio Lubrano.


Mado è vero Marì!!!!
Quante ne sai....


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mado è vero Marì!!!!
> Quante ne sai....


Una volta la guardavo la TIBBU, ora non piu' o quasi di rado


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> comunque cat ti ringrazio, mi hai permesso di passare ancora una volta un pò di tempo a offenderti...mi rende migliore tutto ciò
> 
> buona giornata e salutami tanto marco, ci tengo


 
tuo unico scopo di vita ormai è offendere chi più fortunato di te.


poverino....... mi dispiace tanto per quel che ti è accaduto ieri


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La domanda sorge spontanea (Marzullo):
> Tristano, ma perchè hai tanti nick?
> La mia è curiosità....
> C'è una motivazione di fondo?


 
giusy, come mai con un solo nick tu sputtani chi ti sei ( tentata) di portare a letto aprendo un tread bene in chiaro pur sapendo che chi è ancora ainnamorata di lui può leggere e avere un mezzo infarto?


e' una mia curiosità.......

c'è una moticazione di fondo?


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse non capisci che l'unica poveretta sei tu: un _essere umano_ (definizione questa che rivolta a te sembrerebbe fin troppo generosa) ha bisogno di crearsi diverse identita' per poter essere anche solo minimamente accettata in una comunita' virtuale; che si nutre delle miserie altrui, che non fa altro che mettere zizzania e fare insinuazioni viscide... non fa che confermare cio' che ti e' gia' stato detto da diversi utenti: sei una fallita sociale, manchi di capacita' comunicativa e manchi di comprendonio... sei cosi' assetata di attenzione che t'inventi amici all'interno del forum e forse anche fuori... anche l'attenzione negativa che vai raccogliendo in questo forum e' per te' meglio del vuoto che ti si e' creato intorno!!!
> 
> Qua dentro l'unica che si dovrebbe vergognare sei tu: hai la dignita' d'un cassonetto dell'immondizia... ma forse neanche visto che almeno il cassonetto ha una sua utilita' nella societa'!!
> 
> ...


 
ciao biberon


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tuo unico scopo di vita ormai è offendere chi più fortunato di te.
> 
> 
> poverino....... mi dispiace tanto per quel che ti è accaduto ieri


Cat me lo dici pure a me che è successo? Visto che si vive insieme e non mi sono accorta di nulla...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> giusy, come mai con un solo nick tu sputtani chi ti sei ( tentata) di portare a letto aprendo un tread bene in chiaro pur sapendo che chi è ancora ainnamorata di lui può leggere e avere un mezzo infarto?
> 
> 
> e' una mia curiosità.......
> ...


Non mi sembra che la mia domanda potesse toccare vicende così tanto personali quanto invece la tua....
Nè tantomeno volevo colpirti....
La mia era davvero una curiosità, pensavo ci fosse una motivazione, anche semplicemente dettata da puro divertimento....
Scusa se ti ho colpito nel profondo.


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tuo unico scopo di vita ormai è offendere chi più fortunato di te.
> 
> 
> poverino....... mi dispiace tanto per quel che ti è accaduto ieri


e chi sarebbe più fortunato di me? tu o il tuo fantomatico marco? (lui, se esiste, no di sicuro)
a proposito...che fine ha fatto il tossico che ti chiamava di notte per scoparti e tu ci andavi e poi non voleva mai uscire con te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









cat, tu hai dei problemi seri, ma siccome io non sono buono e dei tuoi problemi me ne impippo, ti tratto con la tua stessa moneta e se posso, faccio anche peggio visto che è , per me, così divertente....


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che la mia domanda potesse toccare vicende così tanto personali quanto invece la tua....
> Nè tantomeno volevo colpirti....
> La mia era davvero una curiosità, pensavo ci fosse una motivazione, anche semplicemente dettata da puro divertimento....
> Scusa se ti ho colpito nel profondo.


 





  no, invece, non hai colpito per nulla .

tu invece mi hai colpito con le tue aperture fuori luogo.
specialelmente perchè erano tanto intime e private le divevi tenere per te stessa perchè coinvolgevano altre persone presenti nel forum e oltretutto è stato sorprendente di come hai rigirato la frittata per salvarti la reputazione, per quel che ho saputo.


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe più fortunato di me? tu o il tuo fantomatico marco? (lui, se esiste, no di sicuro)
> a proposito...che fine ha fatto il tossico che ti chiamava di notte per scoparti e tu ci andavi e poi non voleva mai uscire con te?
> 
> 
> ...


 

fuori il sole oggi non c'è la rilassati Alessandro.
mi duole che ti sia successo tutto questo ma coraggio.... la vita va avanti


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no, invece, non hai colpito per nulla .
> 
> tu invece mi hai colpito con le tue aperture fuori luogo.
> specialelmente perchè erano tanto intime e private le divevi tenere per te stessa perchè coinvolgevano altre persone presenti nel forum e oltretutto è stato sorprendente di come hai rigirato la frittata per salvarti la reputazione, per quel che ho saputo.


la buona samaritana 

	
	
		
		
	


	












....smettila che ti preferisco sociopatica......è più divertente


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

dobbiamo uscire e farci una bella gita oggi....le tue cazzate le leggo più tardi....
risalutami lucky-marco.....


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> la buona samaritana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma.....veramente non sai  ti rendi conto cosa ti è successo o ancora non ti capaciti?


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> dobbiamo uscire e farci una bella gita oggi....le tue cazzate le leggo più tardi....
> risalutami lucky-marco.....


 

vai a fare la gita vai..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















mi raccomando abbassati quando passi sotto lo stipite della porta


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no, invece, non hai colpito per nulla .
> 
> tu invece mi hai colpito con le tue aperture fuori luogo.
> specialelmente perchè erano tanto intime e private le divevi tenere per te stessa perchè coinvolgevano altre persone presenti nel forum e oltretutto è stato sorprendente di come hai rigirato la frittata per salvarti la reputazione, per quel che ho saputo.


Ciò che mi è poco chiaro è come mai ti interessi tanto quello che è successo tra me e Michele.
E per quale motivo lo tiri fuori tutte le volte che io e te parliamo, e parliamo sempre in maniera civile.
Qualsiasi cosa tu scriverai qui su di me e su di lui non avrà risposta da parte mia, perchè ne ho già parlato con chi era davvero coinvolto nella situazione.
E tu, Tristano, sei amica di Michele e ovviamente parli per quello che sai, ma non è mia intenzione nè spiegare nè confrontarmi con te su questo argomento.
Io non ho alcun interesse a colpirti nè a parlare male di te.


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ma.....veramente non sai ti rendi conto cosa ti è successo o ancora non ti capaciti?


in effeti ancora non mi capacito, ma rendendomi conto benissimo di quello che mi succede..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















tu niente denari per uscire? mi spiace...spero tanto che i capelli non ti cadano più a ciocche e siano ricresciuti


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

a plus tard......ma chèrie

mò me ne devo annà proprio....come passa er tempo quanndo ce se diverte e co' te me diverto tanto....


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mi raccomando abbassati quando passi sotto lo stipite della porta


ma come, la descrizione della casa non te l'hanno fatta? Peccato...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps ma segui una direttiva di partito? Fossi in te cambierei assessore... 


Buon pomeriggio Cat...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

Non occorre commento.


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rQc0w5N6x4k


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciò che mi è poco chiaro è come mai ti interessi tanto quello che è successo tra me e Michele.
> E per quale motivo lo tiri fuori tutte le volte che io e te parliamo, e parliamo sempre in maniera civile.
> Qualsiasi cosa tu scriverai qui su di me e su di lui non avrà risposta da parte mia, perchè ne ho già parlato con chi era davvero coinvolto nella situazione.
> E tu, Tristano, sei amica di Michele e ovviamente parli per quello che sai, ma non è mia intenzione nè spiegare nè confrontarmi con te su questo argomento.
> Io non ho alcun interesse a colpirti nè a parlare male di te.


 
quel che mi è poco chiaro giusy è perchè tu abbia così interesse nei miei confronti tanto da chiedermi persino come mai io abbia nick diversi quando tu sai per esempio che anche michele ha usato nick diversi ma non ti verrebbe mai da chiedere a lui perchè lo ha fatto ( che te ne importa?)


se il tuo interesse non è colpire la sottoscritta, evita di stuzzicarmi con domandine sceme varie ....rischieresti di fare una pessima figura qui in chiaro, conferma della pessima pessima figuretta che hai fatto in privato.



http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3637

quel che è successo tra te e jdm hai avuto la poca eleganza di raccontarlo tu stessa a tutto il forum. non ti ricordi più? magari maneggiando "anche" con le parole e la versione..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














perchè tu sei perfettamente in grado di darti risposte alle domande che ci poni, non hai bisogno di noi per questo.


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma come, la descrizione della casa non te l'hanno fatta? Peccato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ha parlato la dichiarata amica dei G8 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















più che la descrizione della porta occorre aggiornamento della teca cranica di alex


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> in effeti ancora non mi capacito, ma rendendomi conto benissimo di quello che mi succede.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ricordo Alessandro che sei stato tu qui a dirci che nemmeno hai i soldini per mantenere tua figlia e  tutti noi abbiamo letto l'annuncio economico per cercare un secondo lavoro.


hai trovato chi ti mantiene e una casa a gratis adesso?


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> quel che mi è poco chiaro giusy è perchè tu abbia così interesse nei miei confronti tanto da chiedermi persino come mai io abbia nick diversi quando tu sai per esempio che anche michele ha usato nick diversi ma non ti verrebbe mai da chiedere a lui perchè lo ha fatto ( che te ne importa?)
> 
> 
> se il tuo interesse non è colpire la sottoscritta, evita di stuzzicarmi con domandine sceme varie ....rischieresti di fare una pessima figura qui in chiaro, conferma della pessima pessima figuretta che hai fatto in privato.
> ...


Continui a trattarmi male, di questo non può che dispiacermi, e a fare allusioni e ad infilare Michele nel discorso, quando nella domanda che ti ho fatto lui non c'entra nulla.
La mia non era una domanda scema, nè una provocazione.
Probabilmente chiederei a chiunque il motivo per cui ha vari nick.
Forse che la curiosità è da condannare?
Se si, chiedo venia....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

Anziche' ha trovato l'AMMORE... immagina se non l'avesse trovato quanto veleno potrebbe sputare...

Ho forse parlando in PM con un suo clone se ne e' innamorata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma chi se la piglia quella...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

... se puo' essere utile:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jK2exnjuPrk


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Continui a trattarmi male, di questo non può che dispiacermi, e a fare allusioni e ad infilare Michele nel discorso, quando nella domanda che ti ho fatto lui non c'entra nulla.
> La mia non era una domanda scema, nè una provocazione.
> Probabilmente chiederei a chiunque il motivo per cui ha vari nick.
> Forse che la curiosità è da condannare?
> Se si, chiedo venia....


 
no, giusy non ti tratto male o per caso quel che tu combini in giro ti fa star tanto male???

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3206

il mio è un esplicito invito a lasciarmi stare e non star qui a fare la finta santarellina che nessuno ci casca.

bene, chiedi a chiunque il motivo per cui ha diversi nick per esempio.
evita me.
e vai a fare domande cretine da un'altra parte o apriti un altro post in cui declami ancora le scemeze che conbini con gli uomini così ti cataloghi ancor più con precisione.


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se puo' essere utile:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jK2exnjuPrk


 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=y74pgnhxphQ



 se può esserti utile...


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anziche' ha trovato l'AMMORE... immagina se non l'avesse trovato quanto veleno potrebbe sputare...
> 
> Ho forse parlando in PM con un suo clone se ne e' innamorata...
> 
> ...


 
ecco miss biberon


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ecco miss biberon


tristano, non ti arrabbiare, è solo che non capisco: ma perchè 'biberon', in che senso?


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no, giusy non ti tratto male o per caso quel che tu combini in giro ti fa star tanto male???
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3206
> 
> ...


Va bene, ti lascio in pace.
Eppure mi rispondi con acredine.
Contro di te come persona penso di non aver fatto nulla.


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Va bene, ti lascio in pace.
> Eppure mi rispondi con acredine.
> Contro di te come persona penso di non aver fatto nulla.


sarebbe ora che tu mi lasciassi in pace. sarebbe ora.
contro di me hai fatto fin troppo giusy, fin troppo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





stai alla larga da me giusy.

tu dimostri non solo con me di aver la memoria molto corta di quel che combini

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3221


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> sarebbe ora che tu mi lasciassi in pace. sarebbe ora.
> contro di me hai fatto fin troppo giusy, fin troppo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, non ti rivolgo più la parola.
Lasciami dire un'ultima cosa: quello che io "combino" come dici tu non riguarda la tua vita, ma la vita di altre persone, nonchè la mia.
E non è importante che tu ricordi a me o a loro ciò che è successo ergendoti ad accusa o a difesa. Il giudizio non spetta nè a me nè a te nè a nessuno dal momento che ognuno di noi ha la capacità di riflettere sui propri comportamenti.
Dimostri, inoltre, un atteggiamento differente dal mio: è diverso il modo in cui tu ti rapporti a me, dal modo in cui io mi rapporto a te, e questo è evidente a tutti.
Nel caso cui ti riferisci sempre tu, cioè al mio rapporto con Michele, ho dato tutte le spiegazioni a chi coinvolto, e, Tristano, tu non sei persona coinvolta nei fatti.

In bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

*giusy ti avviso*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok, non ti rivolgo più la parola.
> Lasciami dire un'ultima cosa: quello che io "combino" come dici tu non riguarda la tua vita, ma la vita di altre persone, nonchè la mia.
> E non è importante che tu ricordi a me o a loro ciò che è successo ergendoti ad accusa o a difesa. Il giudizio non spetta nè a me nè a te nè a nessuno dal momento che ognuno di noi ha la capacità di riflettere sui propri comportamenti.
> Dimostri, inoltre, un atteggiamento differente dal mio: è diverso il modo in cui tu ti rapporti a me, dal modo in cui io mi rapporto a te, e questo è evidente a tutti.
> ...


 
tutti ti hanno giudicato, non ci sono dubbi.
io ti conosco per quel che scrivi e combini e perciò ti dico di evitarmi accuratamente.

ne tristano ne tutto il resto del forum erano parte in causa ma per merito della tua bocca larga tutti hanno saputo* quel che tu dici è successo quella sera.*

di questo non ce n'è da star fieri e tu sei l'ultima qua dentro che può venir a farmi la morale.

ti ripeto, mi eviti accuratamente, io con te non voglio avere nulla a che fare.

già te lo dissi quando mi chiedevi di farti il massaggino ( :blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...altre volte quando sei stata impertinente..... per non usare altre parole che ti caratterizzerebbero meglio..



piantala, evitami


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tutti ti hanno giudicato, non ci sono dubbi.
> io ti conosco per quel che scrivi e combini e perciò ti dico di evitarmi accuratamente.
> 
> ne tristano ne tutto il resto del forum erano parte in causa ma per merito della tua bocca larga tutti hanno saputo* quel che tu dici è successo quella sera.*
> ...


Tristano, capisco che tu ce l'abbia a morte con Giusy...ma non interessa quel che Giusy ti ha richiesto, in particolar modo se domandato in privato.
Marco


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tristano, capisco che tu ce l'abbia a morte con Giusy...ma non interessa quel che Giusy ti ha richiesto, in particolar modo se domandato in privato.
> Marco


 
mai domandato nulla in privato air.

tutto qui in pubblico, di pubblica lettura.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3046

perchè lei si impegola nelle discussioni con aria da finta santa in crisi d'astinenza e si diverte a impostare il banchetto per infinite zizzagne perciò la invito ad evitare tristano.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mai domandato nulla in privato air.
> 
> tutto qui in pubblico, di pubblica lettura.


...ok, allora evitatevi, ma basta bisticciare...è giusto che ognuna di voi voglia far valere le proprie ragioni, ma credo che vi siate dette a sufficienza...
Se, invece, vi date una calorosa e sincera (seppur virtuale) stretta di mano, sarei più contento ma...non mi permetto di gestirvi.
M


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ok, allora evitatevi, ma basta bisticciare...è giusto che ognuna di voi voglia far valere le proprie ragioni, ma credo che vi siate dette a sufficienza...
> Se, invece, vi date una calorosa e sincera (seppur virtuale) stretta di mano, sarei più contento ma...non mi permetto di gestirvi.
> M


 
air....è da un sacco di volte che le dico di evitarmi ma lei continua continua come una pegola che non te la levi più di torno.


non me ne frega nulla di darle la stretta di mano, fin a prova contraria io la evito e la rispetto se lei evita me.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Marco ti ringrazio per essere intervenuto.
Io non ho altro da dirti Tristano.
Lascio che ognuno qui nel forum sia libero di farsi una sua idea.
Nonostante mi sia stato gettato un pò di fango addosso, continuo a dire che non sono arrabbiata con Tristano e che, anzi, mi piacerebbe poter avere un rapporto sereno anche con lei.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> air....è da un sacco di volte che le dico di evitarmi ma lei continua continua come una pegola che non te la levi più di torno.
> 
> 
> non me ne frega nulla di darle la stretta di mano, fin a prova contraria io la evito e la rispetto se lei evita me.


Vedrai che avrai la collaborazione di Giusy...d'ora in poi t'eviterà.
M


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marco ti ringrazio per essere intervenuto.
> Io non ho altro da dirti Tristano.
> Lascio che ognuno qui nel forum sia libero di farsi una sua idea.
> Nonostante mi sia stato gettato un pò di fango addosso, continuo a dire che non sono arrabbiata con Tristano e che, anzi, mi piacerebbe poter avere un rapporto sereno anche con lei.


te lo sei gettata da sola il fango adosso giusy scrivendo con le tue sante manine i tuoi tread.

nemmeno io sono arrabbiata con te, ci mancherebbe, solo che ti invito ad evitarmi e a piantarla di inseguirmi per post a rintizzare fuochi che starebbero bene spenti ma propio un rapporto con te non desidero averlo, non mi mischio con gente come te giusy.

e ora piantala!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vedrai che avrai la collaborazione di Giusy...d'ora in poi t'eviterà.
> M


 
si si Marco, è una che continua all'infinito..... vedi....continua


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marco ti ringrazio per essere intervenuto.
> Io non ho altro da dirti Tristano.
> Lascio che ognuno qui nel forum sia libero di farsi una sua idea.
> Nonostante mi sia stato gettato un pò di fango addosso, continuo a dire che non sono arrabbiata con Tristano e che, anzi, mi piacerebbe poter avere un rapporto sereno anche con lei.


Giusy, ognuno di noi è responsabile di se stesso. Se abbiamo la coscenza pulita, anche se fastidioso ma...chi se ne frega se veniamo sputtanati. Se invece l'abbiamo sporca, riflettiamo, cercando di riparare l'errore anche se, lo sputtanamento sarebbe tassativamente da evitare.
Personalmente non prendo mai in considerazione i vari giudizi delle altrettante varie persone...preferisco giudicare io stesso.
Air


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

speriamo che adesso piangente non apra un altro post così..




http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3355


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si si Marco, è una che continua all'infinito..... vedi....continua


Dai Tristano, tranquillizati un po'. Anche tu non sei da meno. Smettila tu, allora...non continuare a risponderle, se è vero che Giusy è insistente. Non era necessario postare quel link...non fai altro che gettar benzina sul fuoco.
Cosa ne dici?
Fate le brave, dai.
M


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, ognuno di noi è responsabile di se stesso. Se abbiamo la coscenza pulita, anche se fastidioso ma...chi se ne frega se veniamo sputtanati. Se invece l'abbiamo sporca, riflettiamo, cercando di riparare l'errore anche se, lo sputtanamento sarebbe tassativamente da evitare.
> Personalmente non prendo mai in considerazione i vari giudizi delle altrettante varie persone...preferisco giudicare io stesso.
> Air


 
ognuno è responsabile di se stesso air, ben detto.

lei dice che le ho buttato fango adosso( attacca).... dinamica sbagliata.
io mi sono limitata a postare i tuoi interventi e quello che giusy dice di se stessa.

almeno che non mettesse in mezzo nelle sue cose persone che non c'entrano nulla


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dai Tristano, tranquillizati un po'. Anche tu non sei da meno. Smettila tu, allora...non continuare a risponderle, se è vero che Giusy è insistente. Non era necessario postare quel link...non fai altro che gettar benzina sul fuoco.
> Cosa ne dici?
> Fate le brave, dai.
> M


 
si che non sono da meno. lei ha iniziato e lei la deve finire.
ovvio.



è lei che accende fuochi aprendo quei tread, non le persone che li linkano o li leggono air.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ognuno è responsabile di se stesso air, ben detto.
> 
> lei dice che le ho buttato fango adosso( attacca).... dinamica sbagliata.
> io mi sono limitata a postare i tuoi interventi e quello che giusy dice di se stessa.
> ...


Tristano, era un post rivolto a Giusy...dai, sai bene che non dovevi rispondere tu ;-)
M


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tristano, era un post rivolto a Giusy...dai, sai bene che non dovevi rispondere tu ;-)
> M


 

ho risposto io invece


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ho risposto io invece


BIRBANTE!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> BIRBANTE!


siiii


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

Air se una è impicciona perchè non ha una propria vita e deve ravanare in quella degli altri e addirittura incazzarsi non per ciò che dicono su di lei o contro di lei, ma per ragionamenti ad alta voce su se stessi...mi spieghi come si fa ad evitarla?

Come si fa ad impedire che faccia la santa, l'innocente, la vittima( 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   quando ormai si è persa nei vari nick e riesce quasi a litigare con se stessa ?

Ricordi? Che si parli di lei bene o male (soprattutto male nel caso specifico...ma il problema è che non capisce le figurette che colleziona come farfalle ormai!) MA CHE SI PARLI DI LEI!!!

Non vedi che arriva ad augurare chissà che (il malocchio???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  , ad insinuare malevolmente nei confronti di altre coppie che han la sola colpa di aver con lei intrecciato qualche volta un qualche scritto?

Non vedi quanta bile travasa, quanta rabbia repressa l'alimenta?

Ecco, ora uscirà con la frase classica (quello che hai scritto ti qualifica da solo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   perchè non saprà che dire...o nel minimo, per l'ennesima volta...non avrà capito!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo forum potrà anche aver funzione terapeutica, potrà allievare un pò solitudini esistenziali, ma per casi clinici non basta!!!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Air se una è impicciona perchè non ha una propria vita e deve ravanare in quella degli altri e addirittura incazzarsi non per ciò che dicono su di lei o contro di lei, ma per ragionamenti ad alta voce su se stessi...mi spieghi come si fa ad evitarla?
> 
> Come si fa ad impedire che faccia la santa, l'innocente, la vittima(
> 
> ...


 
quante parole sprechi di domenica pomeriggio per parlare di tristano

povero cucciolo


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, ognuno di noi è responsabile di se stesso. Se abbiamo la coscenza pulita, anche se fastidioso ma...chi se ne frega se veniamo sputtanati. Se invece l'abbiamo sporca, riflettiamo, cercando di riparare l'errore anche se, lo sputtanamento sarebbe tassativamente da evitare.
> *Personalmente non prendo mai in considerazione i vari giudizi delle altrettante varie persone...preferisco giudicare io stesso.*
> Air


Si, è quello che faccio anch'io....
Un bacio e grazie!


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> hai trovato chi ti mantiene e una casa a gratis adesso?


Certo Cat, non lo sapevi che gli uomini me li compro?

Chi se la piglia una come me altrimenti. A gratis intendo...


C'è chi se lo può permettere e chi no, questione di fortuna


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Cat, non lo sapevi che gli uomini me li compro?
> 
> Chi se la piglia una come me altrimenti. A gratis intendo...
> 
> ...


GIà, c'è chi offre ospitalità...e chi, non avendo altro, la sua "taglia 38"!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> GIà, c'è chi offre ospitalità...e chi, non avendo altro, la sua "taglia 38"!!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Cat, non lo sapevi che gli uomini me li compro?
> 
> Chi se la piglia una come me altrimenti. A gratis intendo...
> 
> ...


 
si offri ospitalità con la casa di tuo marito


----------



## Old Cat (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> GIà, c'è chi offre ospitalità...e chi, non avendo altro, la sua "taglia 38"!!


 

parla il disperato a corto di cm zona inguine


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si offri ospitalità con la casa di tuo marito


Certo, son furba io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























ps c'è chi può e chi non può, invidiosa?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

*Forse...*



Tristano ha detto:


> parla il disperato a corto di cm zona inguine


Ti confondi col drogato che ti facevi tu (se ti ricordi il suo numerino e se non hai già perso il conto di chi è passato ultimamente per la "taglia 38":condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )!!!


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> GIà, c'è chi offre ospitalità...e chi, non avendo altro, la sua "taglia 38"!!


Fedi per la precisione, oltre all'ospitalità c'ho pure io la taglia 38. Molto apprezzata pare, da un uomo per volta però...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi per la precisione, oltre all'ospitalità c'ho pure io la taglia 38. Molto apprezzata pare, da un uomo per volta però...


A te credo sulla parola...ma tu c'hai pure casa, non hai bisogno d'altro per convincere qualcuno no!??!


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

ma perchè ... la taglia 42 vi fa schifo, a voi uomini?? ecco qua ... spiegato l'arcano dei miei insuccessi sexuali


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A te credo sulla parola...ma tu c'hai pure casa, non hai bisogno d'altro per convincere qualcuno no!??!

































se è per questo c'ho pure il box (rigorosamente di proprietà del mio ex marito)


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se è per questo c'ho pure il box (rigorosamente di proprietà del mio ex marito)


furbastra!!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

*A me...MAI!!!*



SarahM. ha detto:


> ma perchè ... la taglia 42 vi fa schifo, a voi uomini?? ecco qua ... spiegato l'arcano dei miei insuccessi sexuali


Sicuramente non è quello il motivo!


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicuramente non è quello il motivo!


ah beh ... ora sono più tranquilla  

	
	
		
		
	


	













(scusate l'OT)


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

Anche io ho un OT causato dall'avatar di MK: Ma chi e' il padre della figlia di Kate Moss?


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

*da wikipedia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ho un OT causato dall'avatar di MK: Ma chi e' il padre della figlia di Kate Moss?


After previously having long-term relationships such as those with Mario Sorrenti and Johnny Depp, Moss had a daughter, Lila Grace Moss [32], born on 29 September 2002, with _Dazed & Confused_ editor Jefferson Hack.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> After previously having long-term relationships such as those with Mario Sorrenti and Johnny Depp, Moss had a daughter, Lila Grace Moss [32], born on 29 September 2002, with _Dazed & Confused_ editor Jefferson Hack.


Dank u heel veel!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ah beh ... ora sono più tranquilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT???

Qua è tutto un OT ormai!! (nel senso proprio del termine...FUORI!!!) 


Sarah, almeno inizi ad andare per esclusione no?


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> OT???
> 
> Qua è tutto un OT ormai!! (nel senso proprio del termine...FUORI!!!)


il grande OUT  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarah, almeno inizi ad andare per esclusione no?


ora sono felicemente innamorata di un gran pezzo di uomo e con lui va a gonfie vele... non mi interessa più capire perchè gli uomini non mi zompano addosso la prima volta che mi vedono, e poi ... un po' l'ho capito già, il perchè ...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> il grande OUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come dico sempre...impara l'arte e mettila da parte...hai vsto mai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi l'avevamo già sviscerato quel motivo lì: hai detto che al primo impatto sei una rompina no!?!?


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come dico sempre...impara l'arte e mettila da parte...hai vsto mai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esattamente!! sono gnocca ma grande trituraballe ... un'accoppiata devastante per ogni ometto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

*Sorprendente*

Sorprendente che ci sia chi per accusare un'altra persona utilizzi prove a proprio carico 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  intanto che c'era avrebbe potuto postare anche la discussione in cui venivano accusate di nefandezza le persone che avevano sollevato ipotesi sull'identità di alcuni nick...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sorprendente che ci sia chi per accusare un'altra persona utilizzi prove a proprio carico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P/R al peggio non c'è mai fine.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Poi oggi mi è capitato di rileggere certe cose, nel thread PER CHEN...e allora, fan...o la diplomazia e le buone maniere!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> P/R al peggio non c'è mai fine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusate ma io lo dico che se devo parlare ai porci l'unico modo per farmi capire e' grugnire... senza offesa per i maiali porelli.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Dai su su, venite via da qui....
C'è poco da dire....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma io lo dico che se devo parlare ai porci l'unico modo per farmi capire e' grugnire... senza offesa per i maiali porelli.


Anche perché del maiale non si butta niente, mentre di altri tutto


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

ANCORA QUA? 
MA CHIUDETELO STO POST!!!


----------



## tatitati (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eccerto...terze persone (che per inciso stanno tutte nella tua testa, all together
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

questo è il listino prezzi per le mie prestazioni 

bacio singolo                        pacchetto di sigarette
serie di baci semplici            stecca di sigarette
serie di baci appassionati    pieno di benzina
mano morta                         capo d'abbigliamento firmato
sesso semplice                    fine-settimana al mare
sesso selvaggio                   settimana intera al mare
24 h sesso non stop            settimana alle maldive
48 h sesso non stop            mese in Australia


caterina, tu non potresti permetterti da me nemmeno un sorriso falso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























e comunque essendo io furbo mi piace avere relazioni *durature* con persone più furbe di me.....mk ha rimediato dal suo ex marito una casa ed un box, tu dal tuo ex marito solo una fraccata di botte (peraltro meritate, visto che sei una persona da evitare on line, figurati di persona) e da qualcun altro una pizza e una vacanza a ventotene.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































e dopo questa credo proprio con te di avere finito, anche se un paio di cosette ci sarebbero ancora da scrivere, bella caterina.....


*ad altre persone per il momento le grazio, ma ho disseminato avvertimenti di evitare ulteriori riferimenti, allusioni e quant'altro a me e alla mia donna....e questo è l'ultimo*

lo scrivo per l'ultima volta.....sono una brava persona, ma non buona e se mi si rompe i coglioni all'infinito senza motivo, qualsiasi argomento/espediente lo ritengo lecito per far sì che i coglioni non mi vengano più rotti..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













per tutti gli altri, è ovvio che tutta questa polemica è stata da me artatamente costruita, ma ribadisco che a cose scritte in chiaro in chiaro si risponde....
Mi spiace per l'ulteriore spettacolo e gli altri a cui dovrete assistere se comunque il clima continuerà ad essere allusivo e forzatamente provocatorio.....
Alessandro


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bello di mamma.. guarda che il mio litigio con cat non aveva nulla a che fare con questo. io per tutt'altro mi sono incazzata. e siccome sono cazzi miei mi fa piacere che vediate ciò che volete vedere.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Rispondo solo perché l'educazione non venga confusa con debolezza.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tatina non ti devo postare dove l'hai scritta tu questa cosa, vero?
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tatina non ti devo postare dove l'hai scritta tu questa cosa, vero?
> ...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedi' ... tu sei pronto per domani eh?


----------



## tatitati (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tatina ha detto:
> ...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> After previously having long-term relationships such as those with Mario Sorrenti and Johnny Depp, Moss had a daughter, Lila Grace Moss [32], born on 29 September 2002, with _Dazed & Confused_ editor Jefferson Hack.


 
Grazie Sarah, me l'ero chiesta pure io di chi fosse la figlia. Ma io sono contenta per Kate che ha finalmente (e spero definitivamente) mollato il fidanzato, povero anche musicalmente... senti qui...

http://www.youtube.com/v/zH8K8mPtyXQ&rel=1


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > @lex ha detto:
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > continua a farti i cazzi tuoi è meglio.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fedifrago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi per la precisione, oltre all'ospitalità c'ho pure io la taglia 38. *Molto apprezzata* pare, da un uomo per volta però...


neanche a dirlo amore...........


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> neanche a dirlo amore...........


 
eh la classe non si impara, signori si nasce... e signore ovviamente....


----------



## @lex (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh la classe non si impara, signori si nasce... e signore ovviamente....


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tatina ha detto:
> ...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La mia vita, in ogni caso è fin troppo piena e non certo di illusioni d'ammmoreee...ma di cose concrete...


 






















































quelle che ti riempiono il cuore di gioia, capisco capisco...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

*Non solo quelle...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> quelle che ti riempiono il cuore di gioia, capisco capisco...


Se è per quello anche di pensieri, turbamenti, malumori...ma cose VERE non fantasie palliative!

Ma comunque di VITA AUTENTICA!


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma comunque di VITA AUTENTICA!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

*NON CE LA FACCIO ...*



@lex ha detto:


> e comunque essendo io furbo mi piace avere relazioni *durature* con persone più furbe di me.....*mk ha rimediato dal suo ex marito una casa ed un box, tu dal tuo ex marito solo una fraccata di botte (peraltro meritate, visto che sei una persona da evitare on line, figurati di persona) e da qualcun altro una pizza e una vacanza a ventotene..*


... DI FRONTE A QUESTE FRASI A TACERE, A FARMI I FATTI MIEI ... MI SENTO OFFESA ED UMILIATA, INORRIDISCO ... NESSUNO HA COMMENTATO ... MANCO LE FEMMINISTE/ANARCHICHE DEL CAZZO.

*

Premetto che di Cat/Tristano non voglio salvare niente, me ne fotto, che vada a quel paese e si faccia curare, ma seriamente questa volta perche' ne ha bisogno.*


Intervengo come donna e come madre ... la mia coscienza non puo' permettere che si dia facolta' a qualcuno di fare tali gravi affermazioni nei confronti di una donna ch'e' stata abusata da un marito violento, e passarla liscia sotto gli occhi di tutti, non e' giusto.

*
Nessuna donna si merita di essere picchiata da un uomo* *... nemmeno la piu' stronza, puttana. troia del mondo.
* 
IN QUESTO CASO: IL FINE NON GIUSTIFICA IL MEZZO PER PAREGGIARE I CONTI CON CAT/TRISTANO... AFFATTO.

Questo e' una giustificazione/incitamento alla violenza sulle donne ... ed io mi ribello, non lo posso permettere ... la Mia Coscienza non me lo permette.


*L'unico tiranno che accetto in questo mondo è la voce  silenziosa dentro di me. *
( Mahatma Gandhi )

Ed e' alla mia coscienza che ho dato asconto ... non riuscivo a prendere sonno dopo aver letto queste orribili frasi.


Buonanotte.


----------



## tatitati (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... DI FRONTE A QUESTE FRASI A TACERE, A FARMI I FATTI MIEI ... MI SENTO OFFESA ED UMILIATA, INORRIDISCO ... NESSUNO HA COMMENTATO ... MANCO LE FEMMINISTE/ANARCHICHE DEL CAZZO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
per una volta sono d'accordo con te marì.. ho letto anche io e non ho risposto perchè mi prudevano le mani e avrei esagerato.
si fa in fretta a giudicare molto in fretta. si fa anche in fretta a voltare le spalle come fa la signora emmekappa. certe frasi signora mia bella tienitele per te.

fedi non meriti risposta. il tempo mi darà ragione.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... DI FRONTE A QUESTE FRASI A TACERE, A FARMI I FATTI MIEI ... MI SENTO OFFESA ED UMILIATA, INORRIDISCO ... NESSUNO HA COMMENTATO ... MANCO LE FEMMINISTE/ANARCHICHE DEL CAZZO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.La violenza sulle donne è abominevole.. e Alex è scivolato con questo intervento così come lo ha fatto sterminatorr l'altro giorno...
comprendo il fatto che certe risposte facciano uscire dai gangheri.e che probabilmete l'intento di alcuni personaggi sia proprio quello di provocare certe reazioni ....magari però proviamo un attimo a riflettere prima di rispondere..nel rispetto degli altri e di sè stessi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S.Per Alex: non preoccuparti..non spendere tempo a cercare di farci capire ...lo abbiamo già capito quel che c'era da capire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..da tempo anche...non credo sia necessario che tu mandi in giro messaggi o che continui a difenderti da certe illazioni.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...falle tacere col tuo silenzio-e soprattutto non farti rovinare le serate e le giornate da chi non ha miglior tempo da impiegare che a cercare di sembrare la mata hari de no artri....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.La violenza sulle donne è abominevole.. e Alex è scivolato con questo intervento così come lo ha fatto sterminatorr l'altro giorno...
> comprendo il fatto che certe risposte facciano uscire dai gangheri.e che probabilmete l'intento di alcuni personaggi sia proprio quello di provocare certe reazioni ....magari però proviamo un attimo a riflettere prima di rispondere..nel rispetto degli altri e di sè stessi.
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto in toto


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> da chi non ha miglior tempo da impiegare che a cercare di sembrare la mata hari de no artri....





































Buongiorno a tutti, belli e brutti, buoni e cattivi, autentici e falsi...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, belli e brutti, buoni e cattivi, autentici e falsi...



Buongiorno Mk 

O almeno spero che lo sia....


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Mk
> 
> O almeno spero che lo sia....


 
Buongiorno Fabrizio, piove mannaggia ma dentro il sole c'è sempre. Buona giornata anche a te.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Fabrizio, piove mannaggia ma dentro il sole c'è sempre. Buona giornata anche a te.



Anche qui piove da 5 giorni... maremma maiala


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Se mi permettessi di...*

..."criticare" (badate bene, l'ho messo tra virgolette 'sto termine) molto più chi si fa provocare piuttosto che chi provoca? Ricordate e riflettete: non ci sarebbero spacciatori se non ci fossero tossicodipendenti. Perciò, se qualcuno accende il fuoco, cercate di essere i viglili del fuoco e non chi ne approfitta per alimentarlo anche se, capisco che può venire spontaneo dire la propria e far valere le altrettanto proprie ragioni, in particolar modo se attaccati...magari ingiustamente.
Buona giornata a tutti! Un bacione alle fanciulle, un abbraccio agli ometti.
M


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> che può venire spontaneo dire la propria e far valere le altrettanto proprie ragioni, in particolar modo se attaccati...magari ingiustamente.
> Buona giornata a tutti! Un bacione alle fanciulle, un abbraccio agli ometti.
> M


Un bacio anche a te Air.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ..."criticare" (badate bene, l'ho messo tra virgolette 'sto termine) molto più chi si fa provocare piuttosto che chi provoca? Ricordate e riflettete: non ci sarebbero spacciatori se non ci fossero tossicodipendenti. Perciò, se qualcuno accende il fuoco, cercate di essere i viglili del fuoco e non chi ne approfitta per alimentarlo anche se, capisco che può venire spontaneo dire la propria e far valere le altrettanto proprie ragioni, in particolar modo se attaccati...magari ingiustamente.
> Buona giornata a tutti! Un bacione alle fanciulle, un abbraccio agli ometti.
> M



Ciao Air , Parole sante.....ma mi sa che "predichi nel deserto"....


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2008)

se posso permettermi, sono dell'idea che l'errore sia alla base;
anche nello scorso addio di lancillotto gli contestavo l'inutilità del proclama dell'abbandono che ,magari aveva l'intento di uno sfogo in pura buona fede ma 
altro non avrebbe scaturito che polemiche fumose e rancorose.
e mi pare che questa volta , a maggior ragione , sarebbe bastata la comunicazione all'interessata (e-i....non ho capito ,ma non ha importanza)del suo dissenso e l'occuparsi serenamente di altre faccende fuori da qui ,preservando il suo rapporto con la compagna e facendo tesoro di questo tenendosi  ben lontano da discorsi inutili.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ..."criticare" (badate bene, l'ho messo tra virgolette 'sto termine) molto più chi si fa provocare piuttosto che chi provoca? Ricordate e riflettete: non ci sarebbero spacciatori se non ci fossero tossicodipendenti. Perciò, se qualcuno accende il fuoco, cercate di essere i viglili del fuoco e non chi ne approfitta per alimentarlo anche se, capisco che può venire spontaneo dire la propria e far valere le altrettanto proprie ragioni, in particolar modo se attaccati...magari ingiustamente.
> Buona giornata a tutti! Un bacione alle fanciulle, un abbraccio agli ometti.
> M


Air, qua si gioca al massacro.
Silenzio, silenzio, silenzio.....

Un bacio a te e buongiorno a tutti!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una volta la guardavo la TIBBU, ora non piu' o quasi di rado


mi hai dato l'idea per aprire un thread....vediamo se ci si scanna anche di là.....giorno signoraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> se posso permettermi, sono dell'idea che l'errore sia alla base;
> anche nello scorso addio di lancillotto gli contestavo l'inutilità del proclama dell'abbandono che ,magari aveva l'intento di uno sfogo in pura buona fede ma
> altro non avrebbe scaturito che polemiche fumose e rancorose.
> e mi pare che questa volta , a maggior ragione , sarebbe bastata la comunicazione all'interessata (e-i....non ho capito ,ma non ha importanza)del suo dissenso e l'occuparsi serenamente di altre faccende fuori da qui ,preservando il suo rapporto con la compagna e facendo tesoro di questo tenendosi ben lontano da discorsi inutili.


anche a me è sembrato uno sfogo in buona fede.
certo non dev'essere facile scrivere in un forum dove scrive anche la compagna ed è per questo che a volte diventa tutto più incasinato...


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2008)

*air*

Air perchè non prendercela con i provocatori?Credo sia normale difendersi...magari non con i miei eccessi.... inquadrerei il problema nel chi provoca costantemente....!!Sulla questione lancilotto...mi astengo non conoscendo i retroscena...lo conosco come persona misurata ed onestà....conosco per mia sventura tutte le porcherie che girano in p.v.t....spesso ne son un facile bersaglio...il divertente e che poi qualcuno di loro e anche mio amico e...mi fà vedere i capolavori degli"AVVOLTOI"...certo quando 8 mesi fà denunciai questo malcostume...fui preso per scemo da chi aveva interessi..a farmi passare per tale...i risultati eccoli!!!Adesso mi diverto...e penso a chi mi accusa di vedere cose che non ci sono....come la porcheria in pvt....gli amici degli"AMICI"..ad utenti che non aspettano altro che accusarti...senza alcuna prova salvo poi non scusarsi neanche dall'alto della loro saccenza e arroganza....!!E nota bene....a tutt'ora nessuno si è sentito in dovere di scusarsi con Tristano....per delle accuse infondate quanto vili....che poi son le stesse persone che ti bacchettano...dall'alto di chissà quale mente illuminata....ora chi ha occhi per vedere veda che bella mente"OSCURATA"possa avere!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2008)

*air*

Air perchè non prendercela con i provocatori?Credo sia normale difendersi...magari non con i miei eccessi.... inquadrerei il problema nel chi provoca costantemente....!!Sulla questione lancilotto...mi astengo non conoscendo i retroscena...lo conosco come persona misurata ed onestà....conosco per mia sventura tutte le porcherie che girano in p.v.t....spesso ne son un facile bersaglio...il divertente e che poi qualcuno di loro e anche mio amico e...mi fà vedere i capolavori degli"AVVOLTOI"...certo quando 8 mesi fà denunciai questo malcostume...fui preso per scemo da chi aveva interessi..a farmi passare per tale...i risultati eccoli!!!Adesso mi diverto...e penso a chi mi accusa di vedere cose che non ci sono....come la porcheria in pvt....gli amici degli"AMICI"..ad utenti che non aspettano altro che accusarti...senza alcuna prova salvo poi non scusarsi neanche dall'alto della loro saccenza e arroganza....!!E nota bene....a tutt'ora nessuno si è sentito in dovere di scusarsi con Tristano....per delle accuse infondate quanto vili....che poi son le stesse persone che ti bacchettano...dall'alto di chissà quale mente illuminata....ora chi ha occhi per vedere veda che bella mente"OSCURATA"possa avere!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Air perchè non prendercela con i provocatori?Credo sia normale difendersi...magari non con i miei eccessi.... inquadrerei il problema nel chi provoca costantemente....!!Sulla questione lancilotto...mi astengo non conoscendo i retroscena...lo conosco come persona misurata ed onestà....conosco per mia sventura tutte le porcherie che girano in p.v.t....spesso ne son un facile bersaglio...il divertente e che poi qualcuno di loro e anche mio amico e...mi fà vedere i capolavori degli"AVVOLTOI"...certo quando 8 mesi fà denunciai questo malcostume...fui preso per scemo da chi aveva interessi..a farmi passare per tale...i risultati eccoli!!!Adesso mi diverto...e penso a chi mi accusa di vedere cose che non ci sono....come la porcheria in pvt....gli amici degli"AMICI"..ad utenti che non aspettano altro che accusarti...senza alcuna prova salvo poi non scusarsi neanche dall'alto della loro saccenza e arroganza....!!E nota bene....a tutt'ora nessuno si è sentito in dovere di scusarsi con Tristano....per delle accuse infondate quanto vili....che poi son le stesse persone che ti bacchettano...dall'alto di chissà quale mente illuminata....ora chi ha occhi per vedere veda che bella mente"OSCURATA"possa avere!!!


ancora con questa solfa degli insulti in pvt?
ma cosa possono averti fatto di così grave da doverne parlare ogni 3x2?
... per fortuna che almeno con i pvt io non c'entro niente...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (4 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe più fortunato di me? tu o il tuo fantomatico marco? (lui, se esiste, no di sicuro)
> a proposito...che fine ha fatto il tossico che ti chiamava di notte per scoparti e tu ci andavi e poi non voleva mai uscire con te?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Senti anna...so bene che le mie parole andranno al vento..però dai facciam un salto di qualità, ti và?Libera di non credermi....non mi sei simpatica e lo sai...però meglio scannarsi in chiaro come facciam io e te..che l'esser dileggiati..insultati e infangati in pvt.....questo è un mondo virtuale...d'accordo ma, l'illazione sulla vita privata delle persone...l'inventare situazioni ed eventi solo allo scopo di infangare in chiaro l'utente con particolari inventati a me sembnra troppo..e non è questione di gestapo..o di esser fascisti anna e una questione di buon senso...di educazione...di saper vivere..!!Questo è veleno che inquina un forum...che inquina anche l'animo e la buona voglia di utenti come me che per un anno non hanno mai scantonato....mentre adesso vengono qui con il coltello fra i denti....e non farmi una colpa se a e non stà bene questa situazione...se reagisco,io a star in silenzio non ci riesco!!Sper anna non userai queste parole pacate per ulteriori polemiche o pretesti per accenderne delle altre!!Vediamo...!!


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Air perchè non prendercela con i provocatori?Credo sia normale difendersi...magari non con i miei eccessi.... inquadrerei il problema nel chi provoca costantemente....!!Sulla questione lancilotto...mi astengo non conoscendo i retroscena...lo conosco come persona misurata ed onestà....conosco per mia sventura tutte le porcherie che girano in p.v.t....spesso ne son un facile bersaglio...il divertente e che poi qualcuno di loro e anche mio amico e...mi fà vedere i capolavori degli"AVVOLTOI"...certo quando 8 mesi fà denunciai questo malcostume...fui preso per scemo da chi aveva interessi..a farmi passare per tale...i risultati eccoli!!!Adesso mi diverto...e penso a chi mi accusa di vedere cose che non ci sono....come la porcheria in pvt....gli amici degli"AMICI"..ad utenti che non aspettano altro che accusarti...senza alcuna prova salvo poi non scusarsi neanche dall'alto della loro saccenza e arroganza....!!E nota bene....a tutt'ora nessuno si è sentito in dovere di scusarsi con Tristano....per delle accuse infondate quanto vili....che poi son le stesse persone che ti bacchettano...dall'alto di chissà quale mente illuminata....ora chi ha occhi per vedere veda che bella mente"OSCURATA"possa avere!!!


I provocatori godono, appunto, nel provocare. Se ti fai provocare, li fai vincere perchè dai pane per i loro denti...e forse, se dai loro da mangiare è perchè anche a te (te inteso come provocato) fa piacere fare bisboccia, altrimenti lasceresti cadere e scemare il tutto, dopo qualche conversazione.
Ricorda un saggio detto: "Per far morire un 'matto', ci vuole un muto". Ma se davanti ad un 'matto' si presentano altri 'matti'...
Il provocatore, non lo fai ragionare dicendo la tua, cercando di fargli capire le cose. Il ruolo del primo è quello di provocare, di farti imbestialire, di romperti i coglioni, di mettere odio e zizania...non quello di capire.
Air


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti anna...so bene che le mie parole andranno al vento..però dai facciam un salto di qualità, ti và?Libera di non credermi....non mi sei simpatica e lo sai...però meglio scannarsi in chiaro come facciam io e te..che l'esser dileggiati..insultati e infangati in pvt.....questo è un mondo virtuale...d'accordo ma, l'illazione sulla vita privata delle persone...l'inventare situazioni ed eventi solo allo scopo di infangare in chiaro l'utente con particolari inventati a me sembnra troppo..e non è questione di gestapo..o di esser fascisti anna e una questione di buon senso...di educazione...di saper vivere..!!Questo è veleno che inquina un forum...che inquina anche l'animo e la buona voglia di utenti come me che per un anno non hanno mai scantonato....mentre adesso vengono qui con il coltello fra i denti....e non farmi una colpa se a e non stà bene questa situazione...se reagisco,io a star in silenzio non ci riesco!!Sper anna non userai queste parole pacate per ulteriori polemiche o pretesti per accenderne delle altre!!Vediamo...!!


nessuna polemica... dicevo solo che l'unico modo per essere trasparenti e chiari, sia nella vita che in un forum, è essere chiari.
io non so punto quello che di te hanno detto in pvt.
vedi, io te ci scontreremo credo sempre... ma alla fine ci saremo detti solo quello che leggiamo qui e sarà finita qui.. e, forse non lo sai... io sono meno stronza di quello che pensi.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2008)

*air*

Lasci cadere una volta..lasci cadere la seconda...air guarda che sei ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia....!!! Sbagliato esser corretti e pretendere la stessa correttezza dagli altri?Non mi sento di dire che sbagli nel tuo scrivere anzi...e solo che ho un'altra filosofia di vita...un altro modus operandi..forse un altro vissuto...e non mi sento di condannar neanche il mio modo di agire!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> I provocatori godono, appunto, nel provocare. Se ti fai provocare, li fai vincere perchè dai pane per i loro denti...e forse, se dai loro da mangiare è perchè anche a te (te inteso come provocato) fa piacere fare bisboccia, altrimenti lasceresti cadere e scemare il tutto, dopo qualche conversazione.
> Ricorda un saggio detto: "Per far morire un 'matto', ci vuole un muto". Ma se davanti ad un 'matto' si presentano altri 'matti'...
> Il provocatore, non lo fai ragionare dicendo la tua, cercando di fargli capire le cose. Il ruolo del primo è quello di provocare, di farti imbestialire, di romperti i coglioni, di mettere odio e zizania...non quello di capire.
> Air


ma dai... è lampante come il sole che io ed oscuro ci provochiamo a vicenda più per ridere che per altro..
io non ho nessun motivo per avercela con lui... e credo nemmeno lui, tuttosommato...


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasci cadere una volta..lasci cadere la seconda...air guarda che sei ti fai pecora il lupo ti si mangia....!!! Sbagliato esser corretti e pretendere la stessa correttezza dagli altri?Non mi sento di dire che sbagli nel tuo scrivere anzi...e solo che ho un'altra filosofia di vita...un altro modus operandi..forse un altro vissuto...e non mi sento di condannar neanche il mio modo di agire!!!


Rispetto il tuo modo d'agire. Mi domando chi, in questo specifico caso, sono i lupi e chi le pecore...a parer mio, sempre nello specifico caso, i provocatori non sono dei lupi, bensì degli asini. Ed ora, non ditemi che ho provocato...altrimenti mi fate capire che è la verità che, offendendo, provoca.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai... è lampante come il sole che io ed oscuro ci provochiamo a vicenda più per ridere che per altro..
> io non ho nessun motivo per avercela con lui... e credo nemmeno lui, tuttosommato...


...nel vostro caso, può esserlo...ma io, generalizzo per non entrare nei minimi dettagli, facendo l'intera lista degli utenti che si scannano.
Bacio
Air


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Io non ho la presunzione di saper quanto sei stronza...sò che con me lo sei..ed io lo sono con te...però non ti muovo mai accuse strumentali...mai!Dovresti fare lo stesso con me....non c'è nessuno che puo scrivere che io dileggi in p.v.t...ne che scriva con altro nick...!!NNon son ne fascista..ne in cerca di consensi...se li cercassi certo allontanerei caterina....colpiscimi per le mie idee non condivisibili...per le mie reazioni esagitate...ma non colpirmi per cose inventate!!Ci scontreremo sempre?Forse si...forse no...magari capirai che son piu vero e piu sensibile di quello che pensi....!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Air*

Guarda che sei libero di scrivere ciò che vuoi...!!D'accordo che chi provoca sia un asino e allora?Credo che in questo posto..le finalità di approccio non siano le stesse per tutti....qui ci son utenti che vengono solo per provocare,per aizzare,per farti la reprimenda,o la paternale...a scaricare livori e frustazioni...e la soluzione pensi possa esser il mutismo?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buongiorno.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho la presunzione di saper quanto sei stronza...sò che con me lo sei..ed io lo sono con te...però non ti muovo mai accuse strumentali...mai!Dovresti fare lo stesso con me....non c'è nessuno che puo scrivere che io dileggi in p.v.t...ne che scriva con altro nick...!!NNon son ne fascista..ne in cerca di consensi...se li cercassi certo allontanerei caterina....colpiscimi per le mie idee non condivisibili...per le mie reazioni esagitate...ma non colpirmi per cose inventate!!Ci scontreremo sempre?Forse si...forse no...magari capirai che son piu vero e piu sensibile di quello che pensi....!!!


va bè, dai... un po' estremista lo sei...
io non ti ho mai colpito se non per le cose che scrivi qui e tu idem con me.
su quello che è il tuo rapporto personale con Cat non metto becco.. sappi solo che non è difendendo lei che ti dimostri tuttodiunpezzo.
qui l'abbiamo difesa chi prima e chi dopo, credo tutti... salvo poi constatare che è lei stessa che è disarmante per tutta una serie di motivi...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno.


buongiorno bellezza!


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno.


Come si dice il buongiorno si vede dal mattino!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> buongiorno bellezza!








 cara!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Come si dice il buongiorno si vede dal mattino!


Non sempre.


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che sei libero di scrivere ciò che vuoi...!!D'accordo che chi provoca sia un asino e allora?Credo che in questo posto..le finalità di approccio non siano le stesse per tutti....qui ci son utenti che vengono solo per provocare,per aizzare,per farti la reprimenda,o la paternale...a scaricare livori e frustazioni...e la soluzione pensi possa esser il mutismo?


...il mutismo non sarà la soluzione, ma potrebbe essere una strategia...è un po' come quando si dice: "Meglio morire del miglior male".
Attaccando bottone con i provocatori, si fa il loro stesso gioco. Ora: se una persona non ha niente di meglio da fare che scannarsi...alto è il numero di anni sulla carta d'identità; basso è il numero di neuroni.
Anche perchè, detto palesemente, è vero che c'è la sezioni libera nel forum...ma il forum stesso è nato con altre aspettative...ed il titolo-nome penso sia chiaro. Altrimenti l'admin lo avrebbe chiamato: scanniamoci.net
Air


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...il mutismo non sarà la soluzione, ma potrebbe essere una strategia...è un po' come quando si dice: "Meglio morire del miglior male".
> Attaccando bottone con i provocatori, si fa il loro stesso gioco. Ora: se una persona non ha niente di meglio da fare che scannarsi...alto è il numero di anni sulla carta d'identità; basso è il numero di neuroni.
> Anche perchè, detto palesemente, è vero che c'è la sezioni libera nel forum...ma il forum stesso è nato con altre aspettative...ed il titolo-nome penso sia chiaro. Altrimenti* l'admin lo avrebbe chiamato*: scanniamoci.net
> Air


Non e' lui l'ideatore/proprietario del sito.



Buongiorno.


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

*;-)*



Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' lui l'ideatore/proprietario del sito.
> 
> 
> 
> Buongiorno.


Ciao precisina, era un modo di dire, il mio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rettifico: il proprietario del sito (che non è l'admin!) lo avrebbe chiamato scanniamoci.net 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bacio!
Air


----------



## Old adelfo (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...il mutismo non sarà la soluzione, ma potrebbe essere una strategia...è un po' come quando si dice: "Meglio morire del miglior male".
> Attaccando bottone con i provocatori, si fa il loro stesso gioco. Ora: se una persona non ha niente di meglio da fare che scannarsi...*alto è il numero di anni sulla carta* *d'identità; basso è il numero di neuroni.*
> Anche perchè, detto palesemente, è vero che c'è la sezioni libera nel forum...ma il forum stesso è nato con altre aspettative...ed il titolo-nome penso sia chiaro. Altrimenti l'admin lo avrebbe chiamato: scanniamoci.net
> Air


 
essendo un 48enne mi permetto di dissentire da quanto sopra evidenziato...anche se con un sorriso e nessun desiderio di polemica...


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao precisina, era un modo di dire, il mio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air, conosci FA?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Febbraio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> essendo un 48enne mi permetto di dissentire da quanto sopra evidenziato...anche se con un sorriso e nessun desiderio di polemica...



Perfettamente d'accordo....ed anch'io senza nessuna polemica....


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

*ALT: PUNTUALIZZO*



adelfo ha detto:


> essendo un 48enne mi permetto di dissentire da quanto sopra evidenziato...anche se con un sorriso e nessun desiderio di polemica...


Alt: non ho detto che con più è alto il numero di anni riportato tramite la data di nascita sulla carta d'identità, minore è il numero di neuroni.
Il mio era un modo per far capire che siamo tutti adulti ma alcuni hanno solo due neuroni nel cervello, se si divertono a punzecchiare e creare zizania.
Se mi sono espresso male, chiedo venia.
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Air, conosci FA?


...lo conosco virtualmente, ci siamo spesso sentiti anche in privato, al tempo. Perchè?
Air


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Alt: non ho detto che con più è alto il numero di anni riportato tramite la data di nascita sulla carta d'identità, minore è il numero di neuroni.
> Il mio era un modo per far capire che siamo tutti adulti ma alcuni hanno solo due neuroni nel cervello, se si divertono a punzecchiare e creare zizania.
> Se mi sono espresso male, chiedo venia.
> Marco


Appunto. 

Come ben dice la pubblicita': L'eta' non conta.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...lo conosco virtualmente, ci siamo spesso sentiti anche in privato, al tempo. Perchè?
> Air


Ehhhhhhhhhhh ... sono piu' i siti che lo hanno bannato che quelli a cui aveva accesso ... e' un gran campione di "bisboccia" come usa dire il monellaccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Alex*

Concordo con chi ha rilevato che hai esagerato scadendo nell'esaltazione (son convinta involontaria in quanto ho interpretato quella frase una semplice violenza verbale) della violenza sulle donne.
Ma hai esagerato anche usando particolari privati che, benché rivelati da lei stessa in chiaro (quindi non pettegolezzi), non dovrebbero mai essere oggetto di scherno, anche se la destinataria ha fatto ben di peggio.
Resto dell'opinione già espressa da altri che rispondere non fa che alimentare.
Purtroppo mi ci sono trovata coinvolta anch'io.
Nessuno è perfetto (a parte Mr Perfect!)


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhh ... sono piu' i siti che lo hanno bannato che quelli a cui aveva accesso ... e' un gran campione di "bisboccia" come usa dire il monellaccio


...non lo conosco bene e non posso quindi giudicarlo...
Sarà stato un campione di "bisboccia" ma si presentava in un altro modo...meno cafone, meno cattivo...non so come spiegarmi...era diverso...era ugualmente piacevole da leggere...mi trovo in difficoltà perchè non riesco ad esprimere ciò che ho in mente.
Air


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Anna a*

Si son estremista...lo son sempre stato..ci convivo e non è semplice...però trasparente...!!!Sei libera di esprimere il tuo dissenso...peche nò...se cat non ti è simpatica libera di dirlo...che ti devo dire  a me non ha fatto nulla perche mi ci dovrei scannare?Non son tutto d'un pezzo...tranquilla....su chen ho cambiato opinione quando lui è cambiato...una stretta di mano le mie scuse e le sue ,tutto finito....le persone tuttè d'un pezzo son rigide...tediose, noiose....poi un estremista non puo esser tutto d'un pezzo...per sua stessa natura....l'importante ed esserlo con tutti...in egual misura...son molto estremista anche con me stesso...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi raccomando..eee mi sparami contro appena puoi...!!!!


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuna polemica... dicevo solo che l'unico modo per essere trasparenti e chiari, sia nella vita che in un forum, è essere chiari.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Scusate se mi intrometto...*

Scusate se mi intrometto, sono arivata da poco e non voglio rompere le scatole ma cavoli, qui è proprio un mattatoio. Ci si scanna e ci si smerda in continuazione.
Non è per far polemica, ma ho saputo più cose privatissime su ognuno di voi leggendo i vari post di Tristano che leggendo le vs storie... non siete incazzati neri?


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, sono arivata da poco e non voglio rompere le scatole ma cavoli, qui è proprio un mattatoio. Ci si scanna e ci si smerda in continuazione.
> Non è per far polemica, ma ho saputo più cose privatissime su ognuno di voi leggendo i vari post di Tristano che leggendo le vs storie... non siete incazzati neri?


Tanto... anche se ci arrabbiamo.... non cambia nulla...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, sono arivata da poco e non voglio rompere le scatole ma cavoli, qui è proprio un mattatoio. Ci si scanna e ci si smerda in continuazione.
> Non è per far polemica, ma ho saputo più cose privatissime su ognuno di voi leggendo i vari post di Tristano che leggendo le vs storie... non siete incazzati neri?


Tu che dici?


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tanto... anche se ci arrabbiamo.... non cambia nulla...


Hai ragione, però chissà che giramento di balle


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... DI FRONTE A QUESTE FRASI A TACERE, A FARMI I FATTI MIEI ... MI SENTO OFFESA ED UMILIATA, INORRIDISCO ... NESSUNO HA COMMENTATO ... MANCO LE FEMMINISTE/ANARCHICHE DEL CAZZO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


detto da una che si sente superiore rispetto ad un uomo solo perchè ha la sclerosi multipla è un complimento.....


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.La violenza sulle donne è abominevole.. e Alex è scivolato con questo intervento così come lo ha fatto sterminatorr l'altro giorno...
> comprendo il fatto che certe risposte facciano uscire dai gangheri.e che probabilmete l'intento di alcuni personaggi sia proprio quello di provocare certe reazioni ....magari però proviamo un attimo a riflettere prima di rispondere..nel rispetto degli altri e di sè stessi.
> 
> 
> ...


a te invece rispondo in maniera civile perchè mi sembri una persona civile....
e l'unica risposta che ti posso dare è chiederti scusa.
contando che fino in fondo non credo più nemmeno alla storia di cat...penso che siano solo cose che scrive/ha scritto solo per farsi compatire ed entrare nelle grazie di persone che non sono stupide, ma che non si chiedono a priori se quello che gli/le viene detto è una menzogna.....


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto in toto


e se quoti anche a te chiedo scusa.....


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e chi sarebbe più fortunato di me? tu o il tuo fantomatico marco? (lui, se esiste, no di sicuro)
> ...


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con chi ha rilevato che hai esagerato scadendo nell'esaltazione (son convinta involontaria in quanto ho interpretato quella frase una semplice violenza verbale) della violenza sulle donne.
> Ma hai esagerato anche usando particolari privati che, benché rivelati da lei stessa in chiaro (quindi non pettegolezzi), non dovrebbero mai essere oggetto di scherno, anche se la destinataria ha fatto ben di peggio.
> Resto dell'opinione già espressa da altri che rispondere non fa che alimentare.
> Purtroppo mi ci sono trovata coinvolta anch'io.
> Nessuno è perfetto (a parte Mr Perfect!)


si, era involontaria. non vado di solito a fare apologia della violenza sulle donne....
e chiedo scusa anche a te e achiunque ancora me lo vorrà fare notare.
ho esagerato, è vero ma sulmomento non ci ho nemmeno pensato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









tu caterina, invece, non sprecarti a scrivere inutili parole e pretendere da me delle scuse (visto che ti sentirai pienamente appoggiata ora) perchè a te non arriveranno mai, piuttosto querelami che mi faccio ulteriori risate...


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non lo conosco bene e non posso quindi giudicarlo...
> Sarà stato un campione di "bisboccia" ma si presentava in un altro modo...meno cafone, meno cattivo...non so come spiegarmi...era diverso...era ugualmente piacevole da leggere...mi trovo in difficoltà perchè non riesco ad esprimere ciò che ho in mente.
> Air


air scusami, stai per caso dando del cafone e cattivo a me? 
io mi sono sempre relazionato con educazione con chi si relaziona in quella maniera con me...se un conoscente ti da del cesso che fai? gli sorridi? non ci credeo nemmeno se lo vedo...


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si son estremista...lo son sempre stato..ci convivo e non è semplice...però trasparente...!!!Sei libera di esprimere il tuo dissenso...peche nò...se cat non ti è simpatica libera di dirlo...che ti devo dire a me non ha fatto nulla perche mi ci dovrei scannare?Non son tutto d'un pezzo...tranquilla....su chen ho cambiato opinione quando lui è cambiato...una stretta di mano le mie scuse e le sue ,tutto finito....le persone tuttè d'un pezzo son rigide...tediose, noiose....poi un estremista non puo esser tutto d'un pezzo...per sua stessa natura....l'importante ed esserlo con tutti...in egual misura...son molto estremista anche con me stesso...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti oscuro, c'è stato un tempo in cui cat mi si "era presentata" simpatica, ma, come altre persone hanno fatto, quando si è accorta che non sono manipolabile ha cercato solo di farmi del male...gratutitamente...è il gratuitamente che non mi scende e non mi sale...ci arrivi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quindi non è questione di simpatia o meno, ma di stare alla larga da persone manichee....


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però chissà che giramento di balle


ma no!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> detto da una che si sente superiore rispetto ad un uomo solo perchè ha la sclerosi multipla è un complimento.....


Sbagliato.


La mia era ed e' compassione per il suo triste destino di Stefano,  non mi andava di infierire, e sopportavo con pazienza le sue frecciatine.


Tu invece andavi alle sue cene, da lui pagate, ti sedevi al suo tavolo e dopo venivi da me a soffiare le sue indiscrezioni/opinioni/antipatie che Stefano esprimeva sulla mia persona ... avresti voluto una mia reazione nei confronti di Stefano, cercavi di mettere zizzania, ma non ha funzionato ...

 ... la stessa cosa l'hai fatta con Eleonora ...  quando le hai riportato la conversazione che ha tenuto di Mara con Vincent e Giadina ... dove Mara sparlava di Eleonora, fuori nel giardino di Azzurr durante una adunanza che avete avuto voi nel nord.


Io ti ho conosciuto bene, molto bene, e questo e' il motivo per cui ho preso le distanze da te da molto tempo, prima di essere bannata da DOL.


Questo e' quanto ti dovero, non aggiungo altro e chiudo qua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Alex*

Scuse più che accolte


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> air scusami, stai per caso dando del cafone e cattivo a me?
> io mi sono sempre relazionato con educazione con chi si relaziona in quella maniera con me...se un conoscente ti da del cesso che fai? gli sorridi? non ci credeo nemmeno se lo vedo...


@lex, non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno: mi siete tutti simpatici e voglio a tutti voi un bene dell'anima. Certo, non ho la certezza che in privato non si sparli di me...ma qui, in pubblico, nessuno mai mi ha attaccato ed io non ho mai attaccato nessuno.
Però (c'è un però...pensavi fosse finita qui?), la tua frase-domanda: "Air scusami, stai per caso dando del cafone e cattivo a me?" sa tanto di coda di paglia. @lex, non ho fatto il tuo nome...
Credimi, @lex: non posso dire nulla di nessuno perchè con me vi siete sempre comportati bene, come ho fatto io con voi anche se, i pareri sugli argomenti, spesso sono discordanti. Ma è normale che sia così...ognuno ragiona a proprio modo, ognuno ha la propria mentalità ed ottica.
Volevo solo far notare che, anche qui nel forum, come nella reale vita, ci sono persone che...si divertono a rompere i coglioni agli altri. Sai, la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta...aggiunto al fatto che i cazzi propri, in pochi se li fanno...e salta fuori un puttanaio.
Un conoscente mi da del cesso? No, non gli sorrido. Lo escludo categoricamente, magari dandogli una possibilità di chiarimento. Ma quando noto che è di basso livello, lo evito, perchè calcolo che sarà IMPOSSIBILE poter con lui-lei ragionare. Sai, caro @lex, ci sono molte persone (non parlo del forum, ma in generale, nella quotidianità) che hanno solo questa soddisfazione dalla-nella vita...ovvero quella di sputtanare gli altri. Vuoi per problemi personali, vuoi per frustazioni, vuoi per invidia, vuoi per gelosia...sono tante le motivazioni...e cosa ci vuoi fare...vuoi sparare a tutti loro?
Come si usa dire: "Chi è nella merda, smerda gli altri". E' un brutto detto, ma saggio e veritiero.





 Con simpatia, Marco


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> 
> 
> La mia era ed e' compassione per il suo triste destino di Stefano, non mi andava di infierire, e sopportavo con pazienza le sue frecciatine.
> ...


non starò qui a giustificarmi, se solo stefano volesse intervenire per dire quello che sei tu, lo potrebbe fare, visto che so per certo (scrito da LUI a me) che legge e non sicuramente per dirti che hai detto cose vere, a parte il fatto che ti ho "solo" detto che lui mal sopportava il tuo aprire migliaia di topic con link che poi nessuno leggeva e a cui nessuno o pochi rispondevano -ah, come ti giravano i coglioni quando nessuno ti rispondeva!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )  
non parole mie...dette dal tuo Fa (a cui adesso cerchi di leccare il culo anche a distanza perchè hai terrore che se tornasse non sarebbe così contento di vederti qui) e dall'amico del tuo grande amicone che ti ha mandato a cagare in chiaro su dol perchè si era scocciato di essere tirato per la giacchetta da te (leggasi incitare lui a  litigare con chi non ti era simpatico)

per quanto riguarda eleonora lei c'è e quindi se vorrà rispondere lo farà lei...

e tu a me non devi niente se non il rispetto, almeno quanto te ne ho dato io finchè hai smesso di farlo quando non sono stato più d'accordo con il tuo modo di fare. ma si sa, o si è d'accordo con te e ci si lascia manipolare oppure si è contro di te, peccato che non sai riconoscere la lealtà vera, non quella manichea di cui ti nutri....


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Per il rispetto che DEVO a me stessa non ti rispondo piu, puoi continuare da solo con le tue zizzanie PUNTO.


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per il rispetto che DEVO a me stessa non ti rispondo piu, puoi continuare da solo con le tue zizzanie PUNTO.


ecco, brava. non venire a fare la morale a me dal basso della tua.
Grazie.


----------



## @lex (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> @lex, non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno: mi siete tutti simpatici e voglio a tutti voi un bene dell'anima. Certo, non ho la certezza che in privato non si sparli di me...ma qui, in pubblico, nessuno mai mi ha attaccato ed io non ho mai attaccato nessuno.
> Però (c'è un però...pensavi fosse finita qui?), la tua frase-domanda: "Air scusami, stai per caso dando del cafone e cattivo a me?" sa tanto di coda di paglia. @lex, non ho fatto il tuo nome...
> Credimi, @lex: non posso dire nulla di nessuno perchè con me vi siete sempre comportati bene, come ho fatto io con voi anche se, i pareri sugli argomenti, spesso sono discordanti. Ma è normale che sia così...ognuno ragiona a proprio modo, ognuno ha la propria mentalità ed ottica.
> Volevo solo far notare che, anche qui nel forum, come nella reale vita, ci sono persone che...si divertono a rompere i coglioni agli altri. Sai, la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta...aggiunto al fatto che i cazzi propri, in pochi se li fanno...e salta fuori un puttanaio.
> ...


air, ma io parlavo per quello che ho scrito qui, mica in pvt....
non mi nascondo dietro ad un dito, sono io che mi sono rotto le palle delle continue allusioni in chiaro e so per certo in pvt e che quindi starei, usando il tuo modo di dire, "facendo bisboccia". Mi sono permesso di dedurre che a me ti stessi riferendo quando hai scritto che Fa faceva lo stesso, ma con meno cafoneria e cattiveria...
se ho dedotto male ok , ma dire che chi ha il sorcio in bocca è un gatto e il sorcio in questo momento in bocca ce l'ho io, non mi sembra avere coda di paglia se ti chiedo se mi stai dicendo che sono un gatto, ma una semplice constatazione sottoforma di domanda....
scusa ma se qualcuno ha dei problemi personali me li devo sobbarcare io? e i miei chi se li sobbarca? Mi pare che qui ognuno è adulto e vaccinato e il minimo che possa succedere è che si prenda la responsabilità delle sue azioni e che, al limite, ne paghi le conseguenze. se non  ne è in grado, per qunto riguarda me io cerco di mettree un adulto davanti alle sue azioni e responsabilità, per gli altri non giudico, facciano ciò che più la loro natura/coscienza detta


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Tanto per puntualizzare alcune cose.*

Della serie: 
*Se vuoi descrivere ciò che è vero, lascia l'eleganza al sarto.*  ( Albert Einstein )





@lex ha detto:


> non starò qui a giustificarmi, se solo stefano volesse intervenire per dire quello che sei tu, lo potrebbe fare, visto che so per certo (scrito da LUI a me) che legge e non sicuramente per dirti che hai detto cose vere, a parte il fatto che ti ho "solo" detto che lui mal sopportava il tuo aprire migliaia di topic con link che poi nessuno leggeva e a cui nessuno o pochi rispondevano -ah, come ti giravano i coglioni quando nessuno ti rispondeva!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stefano faceva parte di quella gente a cui Tu leccavi il culo per una uscita ed una cenetta aggratis, miserabile accattone che non sei altro ... in DOL lo dicevano in tanti, e tu lo sai ... 

Stefano lo ha sempre detto che il forum a lui interessava solo come cazzeggio (uguale a te) difficilmente apriva post seri su cui impostare argomenti seri come: costume, guerra, politica, chiesa, pedofilia, adozioni a coppie gay o lesbo etc etc etc, cosa che invece sia* io* che *Stermi'* ed alcune volte anche *Eleonora* facevamo, oltre alla figura di M. che salto' fuori quale divulgatrice di mail private sparse allegramente ai suoi intimi ... motivo per cui ci bannarono *me, Stermi'*, *Eleonora e Anna che fece un casino dellamadonna* ...  eravamo persone scomode, poco gradite ... poi pian piano gli altri ... RICORDI? ... ci dedicasti anche un Requiem per l'occasione ... e' ancora tutto scritto di la' a chiare lettere ... e quando qualcuno sorpreso chiedeva di noi tu rispondevi con sarcasmo ed ironia da mezzo centesimo che vali: Eh, sono stati bannati, che dobbiamo fare mettere il segno di lutto al sito?  ...queste frasi non le dimentichero' MAI, sei stato un meschino della peggior specie.

Vogliamo parlare di come sei stato sbattuto fuori tu? AH?

Proviamo? ... quando l'amministratore del sito ha messo le nuove regole ... tu te ne sei uscito fuori con il tuo conosciuto spirito di patata ed hai risposto: *Eh, ma allora io saro' il primo ad essere bannato* ... credevi di fare lo spiritoso, lui immediatamente ti ha accontentato e ti ha bannato.

Non parliamo delle molte volte che hai cercato di entrarci (anche la tua compagna l'ha fatto), conclusione: Nessuno vi ha cagati.




@lex ha detto:


> non parole mie...dette dal tuo Fa (a cui adesso cerchi di leccare il culo anche a distanza perchè hai terrore che se tornasse non sarebbe così contento di vederti qui) e dall'amico del tuo grande amicone che ti ha mandato a cagare in chiaro su dol perchè si era scocciato di essere tirato per la giacchetta da te (leggasi incitare lui a  litigare con chi non ti era simpatico)



*ALT! *

NON TI METTERE TRA ME E FA ... QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO TRA LUI E ME SONO FATTI NOSTRI, NON TI RIGUARDANO, NON TI E' DATO DI PARLARNE ... TE LO DISSE ANCHE LUI DI TIRARTI FUORI DALLE SCATOLE (veramente con altro tono se ricordi) ... LA BISBOCCIA ERA TUTTA NOSTRA E NESSUNO CI DOVEVA ENTRARE. 

QUINDI TACI!





@lex ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda eleonora lei c'è e quindi se vorrà rispondere lo farà lei...


Eleonora e' libera di fare cio che crede.




@lex ha detto:


> e tu a me non devi niente


E ci mancherebbe ... non hai niente, ti manca tutto.




@lex ha detto:


> se non il rispetto, almeno quanto te ne ho dato io finchè hai smesso di farlo quando non sono stato più d'accordo con il tuo modo di fare. ma si sa, o si è d'accordo con te e ci si lascia manipolare oppure si è contro di te, peccato che non sai riconoscere la lealtà vera, non quella manichea di cui ti nutri....


Rispetto?! 

Ma de che'?

Ma quando mai abbiamo avuto un accordo io e te? ... ma sei fuori?!

Manipolare?   IO?   A te?

Chi ti ha mai cagato fiorellino? 

CHI?



PS l'ho gia detto e lo ripeto di nuovo: Quando FA ritornera', e mi dira' di uscire dal suo forum/sito me ne andro' ... ci siamo capiti?


PPS *La bellezza é  soltanto epidermica, la bruttezza arriva fino  all'osso.* (Arthur  Bloch)  

	
	
		
		
	


	






PPPS solo la disperazione vi unisce, auguri!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

CUCU'?​


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CUCU'?​


Marì mi fai troppo ridere....


----------



## Old stefano milano (5 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao a tutti
Credo che a distanza di anni certe cose andrebbero superate per cui mi sembra assurdo coinvolgere persone come me che con voi non hanno più nulla da spartire.
Per amore di verità ad Alex ho offerto solo un aperitivo che lui ha signorilmente contraccambiato la volta dopo.
Trovo peraltro penoso che tiriate fuori la mia malattia visto che con voi non dovevo affrontare delle maratone ma al limite delle discussioni su un forum per cui cose,al momento, consentite dal mio stato fisico e mentale.
Stato mentale che mi rende decisamente più sereno di quanto non siate voi che tutti i giorni trovate pretesti e modi per litigare con chiunque vi passi sotto tiro.
Con questo intervento mostro il mio ip al vostro admin così da fugarvi il dubbio che io sia santa claus.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

stefano milano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Credo che a distanza di anni certe cose andrebbero superate per cui mi sembra *assurdo coinvolgere persone come me che con voi non hanno più nulla da spartire.*
> Per amore di verità ad Alex ho offerto solo un aperitivo che lui ha signorilmente contraccambiato la volta dopo.
> * Trovo peraltro penoso che tiriate fuori la mia malattia visto che con voi non dovevo affrontare delle maratone ma al limite delle discussioni su un forum per cui cose,al momento, consentite dal mio stato fisico e mentale.*
> ...


Stefano non ti ho tirato in ballo io, rivolgiti al Tuo signorile amico ... e' lui che spande zizzania per rompermi le scatole.

Ti saluto.


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

*bon*



stefano milano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Credo che a distanza di anni certe cose andrebbero superate per cui mi sembra assurdo coinvolgere persone come me che con voi non hanno più nulla da spartire.
> Per amore di verità ad Alex ho offerto solo un aperitivo che lui ha signorilmente contraccambiato la volta dopo.
> Trovo peraltro penoso che tiriate fuori la mia malattia visto che con voi non dovevo affrontare delle maratone ma al limite delle discussioni su un forum per cui cose,al momento, consentite dal mio stato fisico e mentale.
> ...




se sei davvero Stefano...sei il benvenuto, almeno per me,

e spero vivamente che tu sia riuscito a capire CHI ha tirato fuori quello che ho sottolineato

un affettuoso saluto
L.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Volevo mandarti un mp Stefano per ringraziarti della precisazione, ma ipotizzando che difficilmente rientrerai per leggere i mp su questo forum lo faccio qui, dove è più probabile che tu legga....

auguri.....


----------



## Old stefano milano (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> se sei davvero Stefano...sei il benvenuto, almeno per me,
> 
> e spero vivamente che tu sia riuscito a capire CHI ha tirato fuori quello che ho sottolineato
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio del benvenuto ma non credo starò qui molto, chi ha tirato fuori la cosa ha sbagliato ed era corretto da parte mia sottolinearlo.
Per me la cosa finisce qui. davvero.
Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

stefano milano ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del benvenuto ma non credo starò qui molto, chi ha tirato fuori la cosa ha sbagliato ed era corretto da parte mia sottolinearlo.
> Per me la cosa finisce qui. davvero.
> Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Old stefano milano (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> Volevo mandarti un mp Stefano per ringraziarti della precisazione, ma ipotizzando che difficilmente rientrerai per leggere i mp su questo forum lo faccio qui, dove è più probabile che tu legga....
> 
> auguri.....


 
Auguri anche a te di ogni bene!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

stefano milano ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del benvenuto ma non credo starò qui molto, chi ha tirato fuori la cosa ha sbagliato ed era corretto da parte mia sottolinearlo.
> Per me la cosa finisce qui. davvero.
> Un saluto a tutti


questo è vero e devo dire che non ho pensato a te e se ho sbagliato ti chiedo scusa, ma sicuramente i motivi li puoi capire....


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

stefano milano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Credo che a distanza di anni certe cose andrebbero superate per cui mi sembra assurdo coinvolgere persone come me che con voi non hanno più nulla da spartire.
> Per amore di verità ad Alex ho offerto solo un aperitivo che lui ha signorilmente contraccambiato la volta dopo.
> Trovo peraltro penoso che tiriate fuori la mia malattia visto che con voi non dovevo affrontare delle maratone ma al limite delle discussioni su un forum per cui cose,al momento, consentite dal mio stato fisico e mentale.
> ...


ahahahah ma guarda, guarda chi si rivede...


















chi sarà il prossimo? Kk?


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ahahahah ma guarda, guarda chi si rivede...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusami anna ma credo che questo tono sarcastico sia un po' fuori luogo, ma forse ho compreso male io....


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> scusami anna ma credo che questo tono sarcastico sia un po' fuori luogo, ma forse ho compreso male io....


senti... tu continua ad occuparti delle tue cose... che di quel che riguarda i miei trascorsi in dol mi occupo io...
statt' accuort.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti... tu continua ad occuparti delle tue cose... che di quel che riguarda i miei trascorsi in dol mi occupo io...
> statt' accuort.


non c'è bisogno di usare questo tono con me....perchè? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi sembra che stefano non sia venuto qui per litigare con nessuno....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno di usare questo tono con me....perchè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesoro, quanto sei assertivo!
Bravo!
Io ho appena chiuso un'amicizia decennale.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro, quanto sei assertivo!
> Bravo!
> Io ho appena chiuso un'amicizia decennale.


intendi per assertivo= diretto , lineare?
spero tu non voglia chiudere quella virtual/trimestrale con me....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> intendi per assertivo= diretto , lineare?
> spero tu non voglia chiudere quella virtual/trimestrale con me....


Poi ti spiego.....


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ahahahah ma guarda, guarda chi si rivede...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO Anna!

NO!


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno di usare questo tono con me....perchè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



forse perchè Anna ha capito perfettamente il tuo tentativo di fomentare lo scontro?? di aizzare gli animi?


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Poi ti spiego.....


ok


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

anna a mi sembra grande abbastanza per parlare con parole sue


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> forse perchè Anna ha capito perfettamente il tuo tentativo di fomentare lo scontro?? di aizzare gli animi?


Anna capisce e conosce la storia ... e' sempre stata molto attenta a leggere


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno di usare questo tono con me....perchè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me che stefano sia venuto qui per litigare o meno frega un bippe, tanto per inciso...
mi basta e mi avanza quello che ci siamo detti di là.
con te serve usare anche questo tono quando rientri in certi meccanismi del tutto inutili... e lo sai...


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me che stefano sia venuto qui per litigare o meno frega un bippe, tanto per inciso...
> mi basta e mi avanza quello che ci siamo detti di là.
> con te serve usare anche questo tono quando rientri in certi meccanismi del tutto inutili... e lo sai...


anna, ci credi che non ho capito? può essere che lo so, ma al momento mi sfugge....sul serio non capisco a cosa ti riferisci...
e non ti sto prendendo in giro, nè tantomeno facendo il finto tonto..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e hai almeno due modi per spiegarmelo, se vuoi...


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Febbraio 2008)

Vengo a leggervi sporadicamente. Ringrazio dio ogni giorno perchè mi ha dato una vita diversa dalla vostra che litigate su di un forum.
Se spegneteste il computer e apriste la finestra trovereste un mondo che sta ad aspettarvi. L'aria fresca fa bene.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me che stefano sia venuto qui per litigare o meno frega un bippe, tanto per inciso...
> mi basta e mi avanza quello che ci siamo detti di là.
> con te serve usare anche questo tono quando rientri in certi meccanismi del tutto inutili... e lo sai...


Anna Stefano e' venuto qua per dire che non gli e' piaciuto essere tirato in ballo parlando della sua malattia.


*Io non l'ho fatto*, ho solo chiarito alcuni particolari ... e sono contenta che Stefano abbia letto, tutto qua.


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Mah...*

A me, da persona esterna, pare che questo signor Stefano sia venuto con educazione a puntualizzare e precisare una questione che lo riguardava... ha salutato e stop. Se poi nel suo intervento ci si vuole leggere chissà quant'altro credo sia una questione di interpretazione personale...
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> anna, ci credi che non ho capito? può essere che lo so, ma al momento mi sfugge....sul serio non capisco a cosa ti riferisci...
> e non ti sto prendendo in giro, nè tantomeno facendo il finto tonto.....
> 
> 
> ...


te lo spiego anche qua. a me stefano non piace per niente... lui è quello che ci si aspetta da lui, per ogni santo o riccorrenza...
lui è sempre accomodante salvo poi dire a me che sono un personaggio grottesco..
capirai la fatica che fa lui per non esserlo...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me, da persona esterna, pare che questo *signor Stefano* sia venuto con educazione a puntualizzare e precisare una questione che lo riguardava... ha salutato e stop. Se poi nel suo intervento ci si vuole leggere chissà quant'altro credo sia una questione di interpretazione personale...
> Bruja



Bruja a me ha fatto molto piacere il suo ingresso ... chi vuole capire, capisca.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me, da persona esterna, pare che questo signor Stefano sia venuto con educazione a puntualizzare e precisare una questione che lo riguardava... ha salutato e stop. Se poi nel suo intervento ci si vuole leggere chissà quant'altro credo sia una questione di interpretazione personale...
> Bruja


e certo. in effetti come darti torto... le persone educate sono tutte come stefano.
è sempre la forma a salvare le apparenze... ne convengo...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Vengo a leggervi sporadicamente. Ringrazio dio ogni giorno perchè mi ha dato una vita diversa dalla vostra che litigate su di un forum.
> Se spegneteste il computer e apriste la finestra trovereste un mondo che sta ad aspettarvi. L'aria fresca fa bene.


ecco. e tu perché non ti ci butti che facciamo prima?
e che palle di questi moralizzatori virtuali...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo. in effetti come darti torto... le persone educate sono tutte come stefano.
> è sempre la forma a salvare le apparenze... ne convengo...


Anna bella mia ... lui era qui per esprimere un suo dissenso a chi lo ha tirato in ballo inutilmente ... non era in missione simpatia.

Io cosi lo presa.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco. e tu perché non ti ci butti che facciamo prima?
> e che palle di questi moralizzatori virtuali...
















   BELLA, SEMPRE


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna Stefano e' venuto qua per dire che non gli e' piaciuto essere tirato in ballo parlando della sua malattia.
> 
> 
> *Io non l'ho fatto*, ho solo chiarito alcuni particolari ... e sono contenta che Stefano abbia letto, tutto qua.


e a dire che hai scritto una menzogna....banale forse, ma significativa.....


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna bella mia ... lui era qui per esprimere un suo dissenso a chi lo ha tirato in ballo inutilmente ... non era in missione simpatia.
> 
> Io cosi lo presa.


va bè... se sei convinta tu... tu sai che io a te credo.
resta fermo il fatto che a me quel tipo lì piace meno di zero. d'altronde è reciproco...


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco. e tu perché non ti ci butti che facciamo prima?
> e che palle di questi moralizzatori virtuali...


Non mi ci butto perchè mi piace la vita. Ma la vostra deve essere molto triste, vero?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> e a dire che hai scritto una menzogna....banale forse, ma significativa.....


Tu quelle cose a me le hai dette, piu' di una volta, per telefono ... e lo sai ch'e' la verita'.

Il bugiardo/falso ed ipocrita sei tu ... peccato che non lo hai scritto, te la farei mangiare la e-mail in questo momento.


Recita la parte del buonino con chi no ti conosce ... io ti conosco bene, e qui dentro ho imparato a conoscerti meglio.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non mi ci butto perchè mi piace la vita. Ma la vostra deve essere molto triste, vero?


tristissima...


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tristissima...


Allora non alimentare la tristezza con queste liti. Spegni il computer e vivi all'aria aperta. Ti farà bene.
Auguri


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè... se sei convinta tu... tu sai che io a te credo.
> resta fermo il fatto che a me quel tipo lì piace meno di zero. d'altronde è reciproco...


Anna manco a me e' mai piaciuto Stefano, c'e' stato l'inizio di un piccolo scontro troncato sul nascere tempo fa ... da allora ci siamo evitati con gran disinvoltura ... ci siamo anche incontrati ad una adunanza, trascorsa senza incidenti.

Credimi, io credo le sia venuto solo in modo amichevole per chiarire ... e a me ha fatto piacere.


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> e certo. in effetti come darti torto... le persone educate sono tutte come stefano.
> è sempre la forma a salvare le apparenze... ne convengo...


Mi pare che se non si conosce la sostanza sia difficile giudicare oltre la forma... quindi proprio in virtù delle apparenze si sospende il giudizio con beneficio d'inventario... ma se si conosce la sostanza, il giudizio andrebbe motivato.  
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora non alimentare la tristezza con queste liti. Spegni il computer e vivi all'aria aperta. Ti farà bene.
> Auguri


scusa ... ma perche' non passi in un altro post?

Non ti piace questo?


CAMBIA ... mica te lo ha ordinato il dottore, o forse si?!


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu quelle cose a me le hai dette, piu' di una volta, per telefono ... e lo sai ch'e' la verita'.
> 
> Il bugiardo/falso ed ipocrita sei tu ... peccato che non lo hai scritto, te la farei mangiare la e-mail in questo momento.
> 
> ...


non si finisce mai di imparare mari', no?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> *non si finisce mai di imparare* mari', no?



Ma mo che cerchi eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   finche' sei vivo no.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma mo che cerchi eh?


io nulla mari', civilmente ti rispondo...abc di un forum....gente che scrive e gente che risponde...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che se non si conosce la sostanza sia difficile giudicare oltre la forma... quindi proprio in virtù delle apparenze si sospende il giudizio con beneficio d'inventario... ma se si conosce la sostanza, il giudizio andrebbe motivato.
> Bruja


io non motivo proprio più niente... mi avete insegnato proprio voi che la riservatezza è la miglior cosa...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> io nulla mari', civilmente ti rispondo...abc di un forum....gente che scrive e gente che risponde...


Io preferirei che tu mi mollassi, non siamo compatibili, ne ora qua, come nemmeno in dol in passato ... non prenderla per offesa: Non mi piaci.

Semplice no?


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Brava...*



Anna A ha detto:


> io non motivo proprio più niente... mi avete insegnato proprio voi che la riservatezza è la miglior cosa...


..... illazioni comprese....
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> scusa ... ma perche' non passi in un altro post?
> 
> Non ti piace questo?
> 
> ...


Io non leggo spesso, posso cambiare thread, posso spegnere ... tutto ciò però non cambia la sostanza di ciò che ho detto, non cambia la sostanza delle cose.
Buonanotte


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io non leggo spesso, posso cambiare thread, posso spegnere ... tutto ciò però non cambia la sostanza di ciò che ho detto, non cambia la sostanza delle cose.
> Buonanotte


Notte buona anche a te.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io preferirei che tu mi mollassi, non siamo compatibili, ne ora qua, come nemmeno in dol in passato ... non prenderla per offesa: Non mi piaci.
> 
> Semplice no?


si è semplice mari'. smettiamola....io VORREI finirla senza più pestarci i piedi....ci riusciamo?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> si è semplice mari'. smettiamola....io VORREI finirla senza più pestarci i piedi....ci riusciamo?


Perfetto! 

Ti rispondo qua, perche' non ho "Vizi privati e pubbliche Virtu' ... chiaro no?

Non credere/pensare (come qualcun'altra fa) che tutto gira intorno ed in relazione a lei .. posto e firmo come mi aggrada, e non in relazione a te.

Non c'e' nessuna tregua da rispettare, e non ho nessuna guerra in atto nei tuoi confronti ... tu continua a vivere la tua vita, che io gia lo faccio con la mia.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2008)

Non riuscite a perdere un colpo...mai...

fa bene_ rimestare_ senza andare avanti... fa bene all'Anima.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> 
> Ti rispondo qua, perche' non ho "Vizi privati e pubbliche Virtu' ... chiaro no?
> 
> ...


mari', il tono del mio msg pvt è lo stesso di quello in chiaro per darti la possibilità di rispondermi come meglio ti aggrada...
facciamo allora che ogni volta che mi sento tirato in causa da un tuo post sibillino (e secondo me non a caso) ti chiedo e tu gentilemnte mi argomenti?


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ruscite a perdere un colpo...mai...
> 
> fa bene_ rimestare_ senza andare avanti... fa bene all'Anima.


micio, io mi sto snervando, chiedo pure scusa se si smette....


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

*mari'*

senza contare poi che paragonarmi a lei è altamente offensivo.....
facciamo che non l'hai fatto apposta, anche se non ci credo


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> micio, io mi sto snervando, chiedo pure scusa se si smette....


 
se ti snerva molla il colpo alex.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> mari', il tono del mio msg pvt è lo stesso di quello in chiaro per darti la possibilità di rispondermi come meglio ti aggrada...
> facciamo allora che ogni volta che mi sento tirato in causa da un tuo post sibillino (e secondo me non a caso) ti chiedo e tu gentilemnte mi argomenti?


Ma allora non capisci.


Tu vuoi condizionare il mio modo di essere?


Piuttosto cerca di non avere sempre la coda di paglia ... il mondo e' pieno di persone/soggetti, non stai nei miei pensieri ... tu proprio, NO.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se ti snerva molla il colpo alex.


sto cercando di farlo, accetto soluzioni.....resa incondizionata però non è nella mia natura...che faccio?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

stefano milano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Credo che a distanza di anni certe cose andrebbero superate per cui mi sembra assurdo coinvolgere persone come me che con voi non hanno più nulla da spartire.
> Per amore di verità ad Alex ho offerto solo un aperitivo che lui ha signorilmente contraccambiato la volta dopo.
> Trovo peraltro penoso che tiriate fuori la mia malattia visto che con voi non dovevo affrontare delle maratone ma al limite delle discussioni su un forum per cui cose,al momento, consentite dal mio stato fisico e mentale.
> ...


ue' ma ti sei propi un bastardun.....

eccheccazzo vieni e manco un saluto con dedica a chippino tuo?

'rtacci del vostro bonzo che ci lascio' a meta' nella gara di rutti.... pero', ao', se non ricordo male eri messo bene... l'alito un po' pesante, ma vabbe' tanto so' abituato alla nana stronza ed al suo aglio antivampiro!

Comunque, te perdono cristianamente se ritornando nel loculo de la' me fai er favore de comunica' quanto segue:

1)a Marina che c'ho na' preghiera nova;

2)un vaffankulo cumulativo a:
Angelino, Nioskaz e Menelikke... (anche in altr'ordine...fa' tu!)

3)a Ross che l'ho messa nel testamento (solo se ha ancora la quarta.... ocio, controlla e riferisci!)

4)a Mara e Bebeta niente tanto ci telefono....

percio' grazie anticipatamente e mo' te saluto amichevolmente ma ANCHE fraternamente e per dimostrarti che qua mi trattano bene e non hanno corrotto i miei sani principi a cui eri abituato, te manno affankulo a te ed a Berluska...

ciao ne'...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> senza contare poi che paragonarmi a lei è altamente offensivo.....
> facciamo che non l'hai fatto apposta, anche se non ci credo



Ho portato un E S E M P I O ... LA SMETTI?

Lo possono capire tutti, perche tu no?


Quello a cui tu credi, non mi interessa.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma allora non capisci.
> 
> 
> Tu vuoi condizionare il mio modo di essere?
> ...


sei tu che non vuoi capire.....
io sarò falso/ipocrita/bugiardo ma non sono stupido.....
vedremo la prossima volta che chiunque se ne uscirà con qualcosa nei miei confronti se non ci verrai a 'nzuppà o' pan....


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> sei tu che non vuoi capire.....
> io sarò falso/ipocrita/bugiardo ma non sono stupido.....
> vedremo la prossima volta che chiunque se ne uscirà con qualcosa nei miei confronti se non ci verrai a 'nzuppà o' pan....





1, 2, 3 ,4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

che noia...per non dire..che due palllllle...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che noia...per non dire..che due palllllle...



SI, hai perfettamente ragione Dere.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho portato un E S E M P I O ... LA SMETTI?
> 
> Lo possono capire tutti, perche tu no?
> 
> ...


a me non risulta, ma proverò a crederci d'ora in poi....


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> a me non risulta, ma proverò a crederci d'ora in poi....



INSISTI?


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> a me non risulta, ma proverò a crederci d'ora in poi....


 
abbi pietààààà..ti preeeeeeeeeeeego

baaastaaa


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che noia...per non dire..che due palllllle...


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> INSISTI?


pò esse.............


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
dai smettila...diventi noisissimo...non che in altre situazioni tu sia tanto più divertente ..m aun pochino siiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	









prrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> abbi pietààààà..ti preeeeeeeeeeeego
> 
> baaastaaa


chi la vuole cotta e chi la vuole cruda...basta che sia nuda..............


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dai smettila...diventi noisissimo...non che in altre situazioni tu sia tanto più divertente ..m aun pochino siiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























ma vafancul!


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> chi la vuole cotta e chi la vuole cruda...basta che sia nuda..............

















torno nel mio antro....


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> torno nel mio antro....


mò 'rivo...'spè.....


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> torno nel mio antro....


si ma spegni la luce prima....


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si ma spegni la luce prima....


 
lo sapevo che nemmeno dovevo uscirci...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lo sapevo che nemmeno dovevo uscirci...


SBONKKK!

AHIAAA!

e minkia chi kazzo ha spento la luce, ah??

dai comunque resta e' che non so che fare stasera.... i kazzoni hanno spostato Ballaro' a domani sera, percio' se vuoi dirmi quarcosa, o stasera o mai piu'... (esagero???)


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> SBONKKK!
> 
> AHIAAA!
> 
> ...


si


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> si


tu sei dererum?


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> SBONKKK!
> 
> AHIAAA!
> 
> ...


allora visto che me lo chiedo..te lo dico....mamma mia quanto sei buzzurro..


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> tu sei dererum?


pò esse.........


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> pò esse.........


 
direi di no..proprio no..


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> allora visto che me lo chiedo..te lo dico....mamma mia quanto sei buzzurro..


grazie, sto studiando e m'applico taaaanto...che poi a giugno cio' l'esame!

Che dici lo passo???

E dire che ce ne stanno altri 4 oltre i master & C ad Oxford!

figo il mio aplomb british neh?


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> grazie, sto studiando e m'applico taaaanto...che poi a giugno cio' l'esame!
> 
> Che dici lo passo???
> 
> ...


ti dona proprio..nèèè.


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> direi di no..proprio no..


ah! nun me n'ero accorto.....


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ti dona proprio..nèèè.


vabbe' se devi prendere per il kulo me ne vado.... io odio le prese per il kulo e piuttosto me risparo ballaro' de martedi' scorso!

C'ho anche la raccolta completa dei discorsi de Berlinguer al 1 maggio, ma non vorrei fa' troppo l'intellettuale!

Ci interessa l'oggetto per caso???


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> vabbe' se devi prendere per il kulo me ne vado.... io odio le prese per il kulo e piuttosto me risparo ballaro' de martedi' scorso!
> 
> C'ho anche la raccolta completa dei discorsi de Berlinguer al 1 maggio, ma non vorrei fa' troppo l'intellettuale!
> 
> Ci interessa l'oggetto per caso???


 
no grazie...
tra poco vado anche io....che noia di serata


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no grazie...
> tra poco vado anche io....che noia di serata


eh gia'......

ah senti vuoi litigare un po'?


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh gia'......
> 
> ah senti vuoi litigare un po'?


 
dai andiamo sotto a spennarci!


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no grazie...
> tra poco vado anche io....che noia di serata


già...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma nell'antro niente da fare?


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> già......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nun ze fa nun ze fa


----------



## Old Alex70 (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> nun ze fa nun ze fa


me spiass...conta i pipistrelli................


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dai andiamo sotto a spennarci!


Ah si'???Annamo nello scannatoio???

Che bello, sara' mica spoglio pero' come quelli da ragazzi???.... 

Ce stanno almeno le luci psichedeliche oseno' me blocco!


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ah si'???Annamo nello scannatoio???
> 
> Che bello, sara' mica spoglio pero' come quelli da ragazzi???....
> 
> Ce stanno almeno le luci psichedeliche oseno' me blocco!


 
mamma mia

no guarda lasciamo perdere


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mamma mia
> 
> no guarda lasciamo perdere


vabbe' le porto da casa tanto ho quelle de scorta....

ma visto che sei pratica della piantina catastale, c'e' spazio pe' na sfera de specchi de 2 metri de diametro?

che faccio scaldo er TIR?


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> vabbe' le porto da casa tanto ho quelle de scorta....
> 
> ma visto che sei pratica della piantina catastale, c'e' spazio pe' na sfera de specchi de 2 metri de diametro?
> 
> che faccio scaldo er TIR?


fenomeno...ti saluto...scalda il tir...e poi mettiti a far la nanna...

notte


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2008)

stefano milano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Credo che a distanza di anni certe cose andrebbero superate per cui mi sembra assurdo coinvolgere persone come me che con voi non hanno più nulla da spartire.
> Per amore di verità ad Alex ho offerto solo un aperitivo che lui ha signorilmente contraccambiato la volta dopo.
> Trovo peraltro penoso che tiriate fuori la mia malattia visto che con voi non dovevo affrontare delle maratone ma al limite delle discussioni su un forum per cui cose,al momento, consentite dal mio stato fisico e mentale.
> ...


Ciao Stefano, e grazie...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2008)

Buona sera  Stefano.


Eleonora.


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2008)

Riflettevo... che se ancora qualcuno si aggrappa alla speranza del caro vecchio Dostij, per cui "la bellezza salverà il mondo" certamente su questo forum avrà la conferma che "la bruttezza ammazzerà *di sicuro* il mondo".

Così, come fosse un piccolo plastico dell'umanità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Riflettevo... che se ancora qualcuno si aggrappa alla speranza del caro vecchio Dostij, per cui "la bellezza salverà il mondo" certamente su questo forum avrà la conferma che "la bruttezza ammazzerà *di sicuro* il mondo".
> 
> Così, come fosse un piccolo plastico dell'umanità.


... ci mancavano queste tue _basse_ considerazioni, _bassa_-mente _morali_-stiche... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ci mancavano queste tue _basse_ considerazioni, _bassa_-mente _morali_-stiche... hi, hi, hi...


E già.
Volevo dargli la spallata finale.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E già.
> Volevo dargli la spallata finale.


 
Chiamala spallata.... un lanciafiamme faceva meno danni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiamala spallata.... un lanciafiamme faceva meno danni....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bru!
Ormai, a pagina 55, anche il napalm sarebbe un venticello.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Bru!
> Ormai, a pagina 55, anche il napalm sarebbe un venticello.


Come si dice..... la libertà è partecipazione.... ma nessuno a dato ulteriori ndicazioni ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Pero' scusate eh ... piu' che il napalm (che costa caro), na spuzzatina di mom e ddt sarebbe piu' indicato ed economico, vi pare?



O lo vogliamo tenere in testa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   no matter what?


MAH!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' scusate eh ... piu' che il napalm (che costa caro), na spuzzatina di mom e ddt sarebbe piu' indicato ed economico, vi pare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco, non avertene a male, ma se non fraintendo, il MOM in testa.... mi pare leggerissimamente allusivo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (6 Febbraio 2008)

*la meteora del forum...*

...Sono io.Mi collego qualche volta nel corso delgiorno e a volte di notte.
Risultato:NONCAPISCO NIENTE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....ma una cosa vorrei me la chiariste:cos'è DOL????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 un forum,ci sono arrivata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  , ...ma xchè bannarvi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?E ora non c'è più?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...Sono io.Mi collego qualche volta nel corso delgiorno e a volte di notte.
> Risultato:NONCAPISCO NIENTE!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Noooo...ama...ti pregoooo!!! Se no se ricomincia la telenovela!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti mando in privato il link, ok!??!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco, non avertene a male, ma se non fraintendo, il MOM in testa.... mi pare leggerissimamente allusivo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... confesso che mentre lo scrivevo mi son messa a ridere nel gioco delle parole ... il senso di "in testa" volevo dire in testa nella sezione Confessionale  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   poi mi sono detta: Meglio riderci su va.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Noooo...ama...ti pregoooo!!! Se no se ricomincia la telenovela!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   SAGGIO, UOMO MOLTO SAGGIO FEDI'


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

attenti che potrei sparare


----------



## Old amarax (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Noooo...ama...ti pregoooo!!! Se no se ricomincia la telenovela!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















  x carità non è mia intenzione...solouna curiosità.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Noooo...ama...ti pregoooo!!! Se no se ricomincia la telenovela!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
brevo.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...Sono io.Mi collego qualche volta nel corso delgiorno e a volte di notte.
> Risultato:NONCAPISCO NIENTE!
> 
> 
> ...



E' in coma profondo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   profondo assai


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Amarax pensa che in questo momento in DOL ci sono 13 persone, 9 lettori/ospiti e 4 registrai ... mentre qui ci sono 37 persone, 22 utenti e 15 visitatori ...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Amarax pensa che in questo momento in DOL ci sono 13 persone, 9 lettori/ospiti e 4 registrai ... mentre qui ci sono 37 persone, 22 utenti e 15 visitatori ...


Perbacco, allora siamo in bassa stagione.... di solito siamo più affollati!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Perbacco, allora siamo in bassa stagione.... di solito siamo più affollati!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... non mi pare, anzi ... io sono stata sempre una brava osservatrice, e anche se stavo di la': Osservavo


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*.......*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... non mi pare, anzi ... io sono stata sempre una brava osservatrice, e anche se stavo di la': Osservavo


 
Contabile !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Contabile !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo attenta


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

*stefano*



stefano milano ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del benvenuto ma non credo starò qui molto, chi ha tirato fuori la cosa ha sbagliato ed era corretto da parte mia sottolinearlo.
> Per me la cosa finisce qui. davvero.
> Un saluto a tutti


 
anche se...come tu qui affermi, ti sei intrattenuto per poco qui nel forum, ti do il benvenuto, ....in ritardo.

mi faceva piacere leggere i tuoi interventi, sempre posati ed intelligenti, come quelli che hai postato qui in questo forum.

ti auguro tanta felicità per la tua vita, sei sempre stato una persona molto gentile ed educata..

ciao stefano.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *ne hai saltati tanti altri persaaaa, con cui tu vai molto daccordo....*
> ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

queste illazioni sono pazzesche ... comunque, attenzione alla dipendenza da forum, noto situazioni mentali degradate. ho costatato che quando cominciano a circolare queste insinuazioni è impossibile discolparsi. la calunnia è come un venticello ... anche invocare l'admin oggi come oggi è controproducente. che dire? mi piaceva stare in questo forum, ma sin dall'inizio l'altissimo livello di paranoia esistente ha creato un clima irrespirabile, almeno nei miei confronti. non so spiegarmi il perchè.
vabbuò me ne farò una ragione. 
admin, almeno limita i danni ... in mia assenza. grazie!


----------



## Old Cat (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> queste illazioni sono pazzesche ... comunque, attenzione alla dipendenza da forum, noto situazioni mentali degradate. ho costatato che quando cominciano a circolare queste insinuazioni è impossibile discolparsi. la calunnia è come un venticello ... anche invocare l'admin oggi come oggi è controproducente. che dire? mi piaceva stare in questo forum, ma sin dall'inizio l'altissimo livello di paranoia esistente ha creato un clima irrespirabile, almeno nei miei confronti. non so spiegarmi il perchè.
> vabbuò me ne farò una ragione.
> admin, almeno limita i danni ... in mia assenza. grazie!


 
te ne vai???


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> te ne vai???


per piacere ... non ti ho mai pestato i piedi ... stai lontana da questa storia ... che è già molto grave così com'è ...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> per piacere ... non ti ho mai pestato i piedi ... stai lontana da questa storia ... che è già molto grave così com'è ...


nemmeno io ti ho pestato mai i piedi.
mi piace semplicemente la tua reazione.
era ora


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> nemmeno io ti ho pestato mai i piedi.
> mi piace semplicemente la tua reazione.
> era ora


ok, allora.


----------



## Old Cat (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ok, allora.


osserva Sara.... uno alla volta, sempre di più la gente qui si accorge di molte cose.
Tu sei quella che mi sembra abbia sbottato oggi.

è importante questo.


ciao


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> queste illazioni sono pazzesche ... comunque, attenzione alla dipendenza da forum, noto situazioni mentali degradate. ho costatato che quando cominciano a circolare queste insinuazioni è impossibile discolparsi. la calunnia è come un venticello ... anche invocare l'admin oggi come oggi è controproducente. che dire? mi piaceva stare in questo forum, ma sin dall'inizio l'altissimo livello di paranoia esistente ha creato un clima irrespirabile, almeno nei miei confronti. non so spiegarmi il perchè.
> vabbuò me ne farò una ragione.
> admin, almeno limita i danni ... in mia assenza. grazie!


 
Sarah, ma scusa, non c'è motivo per cui tu te ne vada....
Non hai nulla da nascondere... quindi perchè te ne vai?


----------



## Old Angel (14 Febbraio 2008)

Up


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

hic.


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Giusy*

Sai, non a tutti piace stare in un clima in cui devi andare scrivendo per il forum con un giubbotto antiproiettile e con il timore motivaqto che qualunque cosa dici avrà qualche detrattore d'uffici che sfrucuglia o deride perchè è la unica e sola maniera argomentativa conosciuta...
La verità è che per affermare i propri diritti e le proprie opinioni, sempre spesso ci sono utenti checalpestano quelle altrui. D'altronde la tracotanza, lo smargiassare e le guasconate fanno audience.....
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai, non a tutti piace stare in un clima in cui devi andare scrivendo per il forum con un giubbotto antiproiettile e con il timore motivaqto che qualunque cosa dici avrà qualche detrattore d'uffici che sfrucuglia o deride perchè è la unica e sola maniera argomentativa conosciuta...
> La verità è che per affermare i propri diritti e le proprie opinioni, sempre spesso ci sono utenti checalpestano quelle altrui. D'altronde la tracotanza, lo smargiassare e le guasconate fanno audience.....
> Bruja


 
Certo Bru..il motivo per cui Sarah è andata via è proprio quello...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2008)

A me sembra che questo tipo d'intervento "velato" non solo sia inutile ma anche "pericoloso" ... come sempre arrivera' il solito/la solita imbecille che o non capisce un cazzo o manipola il contenuto... e voila'... da coglioni ci passano gli altri!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo tipo d'intervento "velato" non solo sia inutile ma anche "pericoloso" ... come sempre arrivera' il solito/la solita imbecille che o non capisce un cazzo o manipola il contenuto... e voila'... *da coglioni ci passano gli altri!!!*


era proprio il significato che ho dato all'intervento di Bru...vai a vedere che ora la cogliona sono io.....no perchè...scusa...ma i coglioni cominciano a girarmi davvero.

buongiorno crotale


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo tipo d'intervento "velato" non solo sia inutile ma anche "pericoloso" ... come al solito ora arrivera' il solito/la solita imbecille che o non capisce un cazzo o manipola il contenuto... e voila'... da coglioni ci passano gli altri!!!


Non credo..... alla fine non ci sono poi così tante persone che fanno della polemica, della derisione e della mancanza di pura e semplice civiltà il loro modus operandi e, auguriamoci per loro, non vivendi.
Se poi hanno bisogno di essere nominate perchè solo in questo troverebbero la possibilità di rifomentare altre discussioni ..... faremo conto che per loro, nonostante tutto, l'intelligenza non sia bastevole!
Quindi quand'anche manipolassero.... in qualche modo si autodenuncerebbero ed all'utenza dubito non sia sufficiente appunto intelligenza e capacità critica per valutare, scindere e..... vivaddio ignorare!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credo..... alla fine non ci sono poi così tante persone che fanno della polemica, della derisione e della mancanza di pura e semplice civiltà il loro modus operandi e, auguriamoci per loro, non vivendi.
> Se poi hanno bisogno di essere nominate perchè solo in questo troverebbero la possibilità di rifomentare altre discussioni ..... faremo conto che per loro, nonostante tutto, l'intelligenza non sia bastevole!
> Quindi quand'anche manipolassero.... in qualche modo si autodenuncerebbero ed all'utenza dubito non sia sufficiente appunto intelligenza e capacità critica per valutare, scindere e..... vivaddio ignorare!!!
> Bruja


Ma non bisogna confondere i cloni con gli utenti


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credo..... alla fine non ci sono poi così tante persone che fanno della polemica, della derisione e della mancanza di pura e semplice civiltà il loro modus operandi e, auguriamoci per loro, non vivendi.
> Se poi hanno bisogno di essere nominate perchè solo in questo troverebbero la possibilità di rifomentare altre discussioni ..... faremo conto che per loro, nonostante tutto, l'intelligenza non sia bastevole!
> Quindi quand'anche manipolassero.... in qualche modo si autodenuncerebbero ed all'utenza dubito non sia sufficiente appunto intelligenza e capacità critica per valutare, scindere e..... vivaddio ignorare!!!
> Bruja


 
Bruja....onestamente questa storia dell'ignorare ha raggiunto i limiti...continuiamo ad ignorare e poi tutti che si trovano coinvolti in discussioni sterili.
sei la prima a non ignorare ma il più delle volte a sostenere certi imbecilli con interazioni che io dedicherei solo a persone degne di rispetto.
evidentemente a parole sai bene con chi hai a che fare ma a fatti poi lasci un po' a desiderare...


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> era proprio il significato che ho dato all'intervento di Bru...vai a vedere che ora la cogliona sono io.....no perchè...scusa...ma i coglioni cominciano a girarmi davvero.
> 
> buongiorno crotale


Avrei davvero qualche difficoltà oggettiva e concettuale a considerarti una cogliona.... fermo restando che comunque, qualunque cosa tu dica o atteggiamento tenga, ci sarebbe sempre chi avrebbe da ridire... e che accada per divergenti opinioni, rientrerebbe anche nel confronto democratico... me se scade di livello, dubito che noi si sia una massa di imbecilli che non sappiano vedere, capire, valutare.
Credo che questa sia la via..... ma sia chiaro se qualcuno ha suggerimento, consigli o modalità applicabili che crede possano servire, anche solo per esprimere in chiaro un'opinione che è giusto venga condivisa.... scriva, e non potrà che dare supporto al buon andamento del forum.
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Avrei davvero qualche difficoltà oggettiva e concettuale a considerarti una cogliona.... fermo restando che comunque, qualunque cosa tu dica o atteggiamento tenga, ci sarebbe sempre chi avrebbe da ridire... e che accada per divergenti opinioni, rientrerebbe anche nel confronto democratico... me se scade di livello, dubito che noi si sia una massa di imbecilli che non sappiano vedere, capire, valutare.
> Credo che questa sia la via..... ma sia chiaro se qualcuno ha suggerimento, consigli o modalità applicabili che crede possano servire, anche solo per esprimere in chiaro un'opinione che è giusto venga condivisa.... scriva, e non potrà che dare supporto al buon andamento del forum.
> Bruja


Ne abbiamo parlato più volte..e non si è mai arrivati a nulla di concreto perchè il forum è di 'qualcun altro....'.sta  di fatto che il qualcun altro non c'è..e chi ci partecipa siamo noi.
Siamo qui a discutere di tutto tranne che dell'argomento del forum da tempo immemore..penso sia ciò che in fondo vogliono alcuni personaggi....e ci stanno riuscendo bene.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai, non a tutti piace stare in un clima in cui devi andare scrivendo per il forum con un giubbotto antiproiettile e con il timore motivaqto che qualunque cosa dici avrà qualche detrattore d'uffici che sfrucuglia o deride perchè è la unica e sola maniera argomentativa conosciuta...
> La verità è che per affermare i propri diritti e le proprie opinioni, sempre spesso ci sono utenti checalpestano quelle altrui. D'altronde la tracotanza, lo smargiassare e le guasconate fanno audience.....
> Bruja


Concordo, ormai gli scontri (con relative offese) e la derisione son quasi all'ordine del giorno,  poi  considererei  anche il  disagio di  scrivere  col dubbio di  relazionarsi con un clone   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 quello che mi chiedo è ma a chi giova un clima del questo genere ?


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Concordo, ormai gli scontri (con relative offese) e la derisione son quasi all'ordine del giorno, poi considererei anche il disagio di scrivere col dubbio di relazionarsi con un clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
appunto a chi giova?

possibile che non ci si possa ragionare seriamente e trevare una soluzione tutti insieme?possibile sia sufficiente dire 'ignoriamo' quando da mesi non serve a un tubo....dai ragazzi rendiamoci conto!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> appunto a chi giova?
> 
> possibile che non ci si possa ragionare seriamente e trevare una soluzione tutti insieme?possibile sia sufficiente dire 'ignoriamo' quando da mesi non serve a un tubo....dai ragazzi rendiamoci conto!



Temo che l'ignorare non possa servire, anche perché farlo significherebbe non intervenire quasi più.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Temo che l'ignorare non possa servire, anche perché farlo significherebbe non intervenire quasi più.


ecco per l'appunto..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Concordo, ormai gli scontri (con relative offese) e la derisione son quasi all'ordine del giorno, poi considererei anche il disagio di scrivere col dubbio di relazionarsi con un clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho pensato inizialmente all'obiettivo di favorire un altro forum...poi a un'acquisto da parte di qualcuno di questo e trasformarlo in una sua vetrina ...ma non ne vedo lo scopo perché se lo si snatura totalmente tanto valeva crearsene uno proprio...

Credo che non esista una strategia...ma che semplicemente si dia troppo spazio a chi snatura lo spirito del forum (per ragioni del tutto di personalità), che non è nato per disquisire di cultura (o credere di farlo), così come non è un sito di incontri o un forum di cazzeggio, ma è un luogo di confronto sui sentimenti traditi in cui dovrebbero continuare a trovare accoglienza tutte le persone che in buona fede ne hanno bisogno senza discriminazioni che non siano quelle della netquette.
Invece la netiquette viene ignorata e *non vedo mai un richiamo alle regole* che iscrivendosi gli utenti si sono impegnati a rispettare....soprattutto nei confronti di chi le infrange sistematicamente, proclamando regole e fini propri come fondanti del forum.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Anzi*

A dir la verità le volte che ho fatto un richiamo al rispetto delle regole mi son vista "censurata" io!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

L'ho scritto già, e lo ripeto.
Leggere tutto, dimenticare i post che infastidiscono per tono e contenuto, scrivere parlando dell'argomento del primo post.
Il thread "Devo dire...." è un esperimento per capire se riusciamo ad ignorare. Se lo facciamo tutti, se non quotiamo i post che consideriamo offensivi, se non rispondiamo affatto ad essi ma ci limitiamo a sviscerare il contenuto proposto inizialmente sono certa che andrà meglio.
Certo, questo significa tenersi gli insulti e le critiche pesanti, ma a lungo andare potrebbe funzionare. Del resto, siamo tutti adulti e degli insulti non distruggeranno il nostro modo di essere, anche se non rispondiamo a tono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Però*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Temo che l'ignorare non possa servire, anche perché farlo significherebbe non intervenire quasi più.





dererumnatura ha detto:


> ecco per l'appunto..


Si potrebbero lasciare gli interessati alla rissa (non dovrò mica fare ancora i nick???) a scontrarsi e discutere in altri thread e se disturbati....chiudere la discussione aperta ( lasciarla cadere) e aprirne un'altra...


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si potrebbero lasciare gli interessati alla rissa (non dovrò mica fare ancora i nick???) a scontrarsi e discutere in altri thread e se disturbati....chiudere la discussione aperta ( lasciarla cadere) e aprirne un'altra...


 
perfetto.chi lo fa?chi può farlo?non è banale se in una rissa uno di quelli che non riesce a non ignorare si sente offeso che succede??non è solo ignorare le offese...è proprio non rispondere!!non interagire!!Isolare!!
è questo che non si riesce a fare perchè ti giri e trovi quello che ci parla come una persona normale....salvo poi risentirsi se poi viene tirato in ballo ....chi non ha postato almeno una volta leggendo nefandezze???chi?
lo abbiamo fatto tutti...non perchè non siamo adulti ma perchè certe assurdità fanno ribollire...e ci rompiamo le scatole ad esser presi per i fondelli e a vedere le discussioni TUTTE rovinate da soloni di infima categoria....LI VOGLIAMO FUORI!


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Scusate....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ecco per l'appunto..


L'errore vero è lasciare che tutto venga stabilito altrove... vi pare così difficile quando una persona offende non dare seguito? E' tanbto arduo pensare che chi si comporta in modo aggressivo ed eccessivo possa venire lasciato a sè stesso certi come SI DEVE ESSERE che la non risposta E' una risposta e tutti gli altri lo sanno e lo capiscono.  Ignirare non è una fuga, un evitare lo scontro, è un modo di non accettare dialogo, confronto perchè non lo so ritiene entro i termini civili e rispettosi che sono necessari per una discussione sana.
I post si trattano normalmente, le problematiche si affrontano senza pregiudizi e con libertà di pensiero.... se arriuva la solita bordata non le si dà seguito, e magari nel discutere fra quelli che hanno toni civili si può anche valutare l'eventuale bontà di un'idea o di un siggerimento che ha la colpa di essere espresso in modo svillaneggiante.
Forse sono io che pretendo un atteggiamento tenace e tattico che presuppone volontà e impegno, ma vi risulta che qualunque strategia bellica e non, manchi di queste condizioni ?  Insomma nessuna guerra, basta un assedio tenace.... non devono arrivare i "viveri" della risposta e della considerazione.... nulla se non alimentato, alla fine può seguitare non fosse per l'estrema noia che porterebbe a chi dovrebbe avere velleità che cadono nel vuoto.
Io la vedo così,  e non significa che sia lassista o manchi di polso .... mi pare che sia la via più semplice e meno aggressiva, benchè assolutamente fragorosa nel suo silenzio.  Ma la si deve applicare davvero ed a tappeto.... cosa che NON si è fatta ad oggi.... e mi ci metto anchio dentro, ma da adesso lo farò e se noterete che stranamente non ci sono risposte a post a me diretti, se saranno di quel tenore saprete che non rispondere sarà "una risposta"....
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho pensato inizialmente all'obiettivo di favorire un altro forum...poi a un'acquisto da parte di qualcuno di questo e trasformarlo in una sua vetrina ...ma non ne vedo lo scopo perché se lo si snatura totalmente tanto valeva crearsene uno proprio...
> 
> Credo che non esista una strategia...ma che semplicemente si dia troppo spazio a chi snatura lo spirito del forum (per ragioni del tutto di personalità), che non è nato per disquisire di cultura (o credere di farlo), così come non è un sito di incontri o un forum di cazzeggio, ma è un luogo di confronto sui sentimenti traditi in cui dovrebbero continuare a trovare accoglienza tutte le persone che in buona fede ne hanno bisogno senza discriminazioni che non siano quelle della netquette.
> Invece la netiquette viene ignorata e *non vedo mai un richiamo alle regole* che iscrivendosi gli utenti si sono impegnati a rispettare....soprattutto nei confronti di chi le infrange sistematicamente, proclamando regole e fini propri come fondanti del forum.


Forse, però noto una cosa... lo scannatoio è stato creato  all'uopo... ma è praticamente ignorato


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'errore vero è lasciare che tutto venga stabilito altrove... vi pare così difficile quando una persona offende non dare seguito? E' tanbto arduo pensare che chi si comporta in modo aggressivo ed eccessivo possa venire lasciato a sè stesso certi come SI DEVE ESSERE che la non risposta E' una risposta e tutti gli altri lo sanno e lo capiscono. Ignirare non è una fuga, un evitare lo scontro, è un modo di non accettare dialogo, confronto perchè non lo so ritiene entro i termini civili e rispettosi che sono necessari per una discussione sana.
> I post si trattano normalmente, le problematiche si affrontano senza pregiudizi e con libertà di pensiero.... se arriuva la solita bordata non le si dà seguito, e magari nel discutere fra quelli che hanno toni civili si può anche valutare l'eventuale bontà di un'idea o di un siggerimento che ha la colpa di essere espresso in modo svillaneggiante.
> Forse sono io che pretendo un atteggiamento tenace e tattico che presuppone volontà e impegno, ma vi risulta che qualunque strategia bellica e non, manchi di queste condizioni ? Insomma nessuna guerra, basta un assedio tenace.... non devono arrivare i "viveri" della risposta e della considerazione.... nulla se non alimentato, alla fine può seguitare non fosse per l'estrema noia che porterebbe a chi dovrebbe avere velleità che cadono nel vuoto.
> Io la vedo così, e non significa che sia lassista o manchi di polso .... mi pare che sia la via più semplice e meno aggressiva, benchè assolutamente fragorosa nel suo silenzio. Ma la si deve applicare davvero ed a tappeto.... cosa che NON si è fatta ad oggi.... e mi ci metto anchio dentro, ma da adesso lo farò e se noterete che stranamente non ci sono risposte a post a me diretti, se saranno di quel tenore saprete che non rispondere sarà "una risposta"....
> Bruja


 
non si è fatto da mesi.perchè c'è sempre chi prima o poi si sente colpito e ci rimane male.o li si isola o non c'è verso...e siccome non tutti riescono a farlo io dico quello che penso...non li voglio nemmeno più vedere di striscio!!!non sarà possibile ma se fosse per me li bannerei!!!Uno dopo l'altro in continuazione finchè gli passa la voglia di reiscriversi...tanto i cloni si sgamano dopo un po'...

ho detto quello che penso.

ma daii...li hanno madati via da ogni dove e ce li carichiamo noi e ce li teniamo noi...ma cosa siamo??Noi....coglioni davvero????

non è possibile....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A dir la verità le volte che ho fatto un richiamo al rispetto delle regole mi son vista "censurata" io!!!




Ehhhhh.....ma anche tu scusa....il rispetto delle regole


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha espresso meglio di me ciò che volevo dire!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Ok, lo dico io...*

Bruja, ormai è inutile girarci attorno.

Bisogna fare qualcosa che come al solito qualcuno additerà come rimedio fascistoide, censorio o altro.

Beh, io me ne sbatto i coglioni, come al solito mi prenderò i soliti improperi ma non girerò più attorno all'argomento, che è uno solo:

*CHE FORUM VOGLIAMO?*

Un forum dove si ha "paura" di esprimere una propria opinione, un proprio sentire per non venir sottoposti a valutazioni che con quel sentire e quell'opinione la maggior parte delle volte poco hanno a che fare?
In cui portare un proprio vissuto rischia di venir usato per offendere e per inventarsi chissà quali nauseabonde ritorsioni?
Dove se si scrive è con un accento vien usato a pretesto per sminuire, come se chi scrive lo debba fare per esprimere cultura, cognizione grammaticale e non per parlare di se anche se sgrammaticato?
Pretendere di far cultura in un forum tematico, dove il tema dovrebbero essere vissuti,. emozioni e non Kant, Aristotele, Sant'Agostino ha senso?

*E' QUESTO CHE SI VUOLE?*

Perchè se è quello che si vuole, basta dirlo e chi si renderà conto di trovarsi fuori luogo potrà far la scelta di andarsene in posti più confacenti, meno pretenziosi.

Se invece ciò che si vuole è un forum aperto *a tutto* e *a tutti *sarà necessario introdurre gli strumenti necessari per far si che certi fenomeni vengano contenuti nel tollerabile, che le discussioni che vengano aperte si attengano il più possibile all'area alla quale appartengono (siam in Confessionale? Allora Kant lo spostiamo nelle disquisizioni culturali? Grazie!) e chi agisce con malafede, con peaanti offese venga almeno invitato a contenersi e qualora non lo facesse, subisse opportuni provvedimenti.

*SI, STO PARLANDO DI MODERAZIONE PERCHE' ORMAI L'APPELLO ALL'AUTOREGOLAMENTAZIONE E' EVIDENTEMENTE CADUTO NEL VUOTO!*

Se di questo vogliamo parlare tutti insieme, esprimendo ognuno la propria opinione ci sto ...se dobbiamo ancora parlare del sesso degli angeli...grazie, ma passo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'errore vero è lasciare che tutto venga stabilito altrove... vi pare così difficile quando una persona offende non dare seguito? E' tanbto arduo pensare che chi si comporta in modo aggressivo ed eccessivo possa venire lasciato a sè stesso certi come SI DEVE ESSERE che la non risposta E' una risposta e tutti gli altri lo sanno e lo capiscono. Ignirare non è una fuga, un evitare lo scontro, è un modo di non accettare dialogo, confronto perchè non lo so ritiene entro i termini civili e rispettosi che sono necessari per una discussione sana.
> *I post si trattano normalmente, le problematiche si affrontano senza pregiudizi e con libertà di pensiero.... se arriva la solita bordata non le si dà seguito, e magari nel discutere fra quelli che hanno toni civili si può anche valutare l'eventuale bontà di un'idea o di un suggerimento che ha la colpa di essere espresso in modo svillaneggiante.*
> Forse sono io che pretendo un atteggiamento tenace e tattico che presuppone volontà e impegno, ma vi risulta che qualunque strategia bellica e non, manchi di queste condizioni ? Insomma nessuna *guerra,* basta un assedio tenace.... non devono arrivare i "viveri" della risposta e della considerazione.... nulla se non alimentato, alla fine può seguitare non fosse per l'estrema noia che porterebbe a chi dovrebbe avere velleità che cadono nel vuoto.
> Io la vedo così, e non significa che sia lassista o manchi di polso .... mi pare che sia la via più semplice e meno aggressiva, benchè assolutamente fragorosa nel suo silenzio. Ma la si deve applicare davvero ed a tappeto.... cosa che NON si è fatta ad oggi.... e mi ci metto anchio dentro, ma da adesso lo farò e se noterete che stranamente non ci sono risposte a post a me diretti, se saranno di quel tenore saprete che non rispondere sarà "una risposta"....
> Bruja


E' il considerare le eventuali idee valide (poi tutta sta genialità non la vedo ...vedo piuttosto un'espressione che simula originalità e profondità...) che alimenta comunque discussioni che degenerano.
E che questa tattica non funziona lo si vede da mesi...a meno che non si pensi di adottare strategie valide per ...la guerra dei centanni.
Io ho provato in questi giorni a riportare sul centro dell'argomento e non considerare le deviazioni...ma non ha funzionato...quindi anche questo metodo è inefficace.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja, ormai è inutile girarci attorno.
> 
> Bisogna fare qualcosa che come al solito qualcuno additerà come rimedio fascistoide, censorio o altro.
> 
> ...


APPOGGIO!
ci siamo rotti le scatole dell'autogestione entropica....non risolve un tubo anzi peggiora le cose........


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Ma il moderatore cosa dovrebbe fare esattamente?
Scusate, ma non ho mai frequentato altri "fora".....


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Ma perchè?!?*



Bruja ha detto:


> L'errore vero è lasciare che tutto venga stabilito altrove... vi pare così difficile quando una persona offende non dare seguito? E' tanbto arduo pensare che chi si comporta in modo aggressivo ed eccessivo possa venire lasciato a sè stesso certi come SI DEVE ESSERE che la non risposta E' una risposta e tutti gli altri lo sanno e lo capiscono. Ignirare non è una fuga, un evitare lo scontro, è un modo di non accettare dialogo, confronto perchè non lo so ritiene entro i termini civili e rispettosi che sono necessari per una discussione sana.
> I post si trattano normalmente, le problematiche si affrontano senza pregiudizi e con libertà di pensiero.... se arriuva la solita bordata non le si dà seguito, e magari nel discutere fra quelli che hanno toni civili si può anche valutare l'eventuale bontà di un'idea o di un siggerimento che ha la colpa di essere espresso in modo svillaneggiante.
> Forse sono io che pretendo un atteggiamento tenace e tattico che presuppone volontà e impegno, ma vi risulta che qualunque strategia bellica e non, manchi di queste condizioni ? Insomma nessuna guerra, basta un assedio tenace.... non devono arrivare i "viveri" della risposta e della considerazione.... nulla se non alimentato, alla fine può seguitare non fosse per l'estrema noia che porterebbe a chi dovrebbe avere velleità che cadono nel vuoto.
> Io la vedo così, e non significa che sia lassista o manchi di polso .... mi pare che sia la via più semplice e meno aggressiva, benchè assolutamente fragorosa nel suo silenzio. Ma la si deve applicare davvero ed a tappeto.... cosa che NON si è fatta ad oggi.... e mi ci metto anchio dentro, ma da adesso lo farò e se noterete che stranamente non ci sono risposte a post a me diretti, se saranno di quel tenore saprete che non rispondere sarà "una risposta"....
> Bruja


Bruja, ma mi spieghi perchè io debba star lì a dovermi controllare, a scansare la merda che vien buttata, le offese e quant'altro?

Ma chi me lo fa fare?

Ma mica me lo ordina il dottore  di star in un posto dove è più la fatica di starci che il piacere di farlo.

E come me credo tanti altri proprio di questo continuo dover scansare, valutare soppesare limitarsi si sian rotti le palle!


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' il considerare le eventuali idee valide (poi tutta sta genialità non la vedo ...vedo piuttosto un'espressione che simula originalità e profondità...) che alimenta comunque discussioni che degenerano.
> E che questa tattica non funziona lo si vede da mesi...a meno che non csi pendi di adottare strategie valide per ...la guerra dei centanni.
> Io ho provato in questi giorni a riportare sul centro dell'argomento e non considerare le deviazioni...ma non ha funzionato...quindi anche questo metodo è inefficace.


capirai cosa te ne fai di un pensiero espresso con villaneria...che te ne fai????seppur sensato detto da uno che non ha nemmeno rispetto di sè stesso???
l'esempio è la cosa più importante o solo le belle parole???
Lo psicologo dei miei stivali ne azzecca una su 1000.....è un insulto generalizzato e continuo.....ma che ce ne facciamo????non siamo un ricovero per gente bisognosa di cure psichiatriche....FUORI DALLE BALLE!!


mi sono espressa chiaramente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja, ormai è inutile girarci attorno.
> 
> Bisogna fare qualcosa che come al solito qualcuno additerà come rimedio fascistoide, censorio o altro.
> 
> ...


*Veramente basta sostenere Chen e si può scrivere in un italiano zoppicante e/o, a scelta, raccontare oscenità, fare qualsiasi tipo di insinuazioni e minacce, utilizzare cloni e carpire confidenze pubbliche e/o usarle private a scopo denigratorio per diventare intoccabili 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma il moderatore cosa dovrebbe fare esattamente?
> Scusate, ma non ho mai frequentato altri "fora".....


Molto semplicemente spostare discussioni che degenerano ad esempio nello scannatoio, discussioni che prendono pieghe filosofeggianti nella sezione disquisizioni culturali e così via...nessuna censura, se non per chi usa argomenti intollerabili, come il razzismo soto ogni forma o fatti privati di altri forumisti.

E' cos' assurdo e limitante attuare questo? O è più assurdo andar avanti così. perdendo continuamente utenti che si rompono le balle?


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja, ma mi spieghi perchè io debba star lì a dovermi controllare, a scansare la merda che vien buttata, le offese e quant'altro?
> 
> Ma chi me lo fa fare?
> 
> ...


ma appunto...ci prendiamo in giro...come mai da DOl li hanno cacciati e non sono tornati??come mai sto samurai passa il suo tempo qui e non altrove??perchè c'è chi lo ha accolto senza troppi problemi!!Io me la prendo con questa autogestione!!!BASTA!Non c'è lassismo...bene....non mi sembra che lo abbiamo dimostrato.
poi volete continuare così....fate come credete...ma secondo me siete i primi responsabili di questo puttanaio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Molto semplicemente spostare discussioni che degenerano ad esempio nello scannatoio, discussioni che prendono pieghe filosofeggianti nella sezione disquisizioni culturali e così via...*nessuna censura, se non per chi usa argomenti intollerabili, come il razzismo sotto ogni forma o fatti privati di altri forumisti.*
> 
> E' cos' assurdo e limitante attuare questo? O è più assurdo andar avanti così. perdendo continuamente utenti che si rompono le balle?








































































Ma chi lo fa deve essere bannato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi si reiscriverà, ma se nuovamente avrà gli stessi "vizi" verrà nuovamente bannato!
Non mi sembra un'intollerabile censura chiedere il rispetto di un minimo di regole!
Nessuno qui si scadalizza per due parolacce o un vaffa amichevole


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma appunto...ci prendiamo in giro...come mai da DOl li hanno cacciati e non sono tornati??come mai sto samurai passa il suo tempo qui e non altrove??perchè c'è chi lo ha accolto senza troppi problemi!!Io me la prendo con questa autogestione!!!BASTA!Non c'è lassismo...bene....non mi sembra che lo abbiamo dimostrato.
> poi volete continuare così....fate come credete...ma secondo me siete i primi responsabili di questo puttanaio.


dererum non è solo chi proviene da DOL il problema...a quell'epoca, estate scorsa, l'affluenza massiccia di chi aveva un vissuto condiviso diverso da quello di chi stava da tempo in questo forum ha chiaramente creato disagio, perchè inevitabilmnente han portato qui tensioni nate altrove. Per questo in altro post ho invitato TUTTI gli ex DOL a lasciar fuori le vecchie storie e vecchie ruggini almeno in chiaro, visto che chi di là non c'era non le può capire e creano solo ulteriore disorientamento.

Ma ripeto, non son loro o non solo loro la madre di tutti i problemi!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Molto semplicemente spostare discussioni che degenerano ad esempio nello scannatoio, discussioni che prendono pieghe filosofeggianti nella sezione disquisizioni culturali e così via...nessuna censura, se non per chi usa argomenti intollerabili, come il razzismo soto ogni forma o fatti privati di altri forumisti.
> 
> E' cos' assurdo e limitante attuare questo? O è più assurdo andar avanti così. perdendo continuamente utenti che si rompono le balle?


Non vedo nulla di fascistoide in questo, nè limitante della libertà d'espressione.
Ma Giovanni tempo fa scrisse che il proprietario del forum non voleva un moderatore.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> dererum non è solo chi proviene da DOL il problema...a quell'epoca, estate scorsa, l'affluenza massiccia di chi aveva un vissuto condiviso diverso da quello di chi stava da tempo in questo forum ha chiaramente creato disagio, perchè inevitabilmnente han portato qui tensioni nate altrove. Per questo in altro post ho invitato TUTTI gli ex DOL a lasciar fuori le vecchie storie e vecchie ruggini almeno in chiaro, visto che chi di là non c'era non le può capire e creano solo ulteriore disorientamento.
> 
> Ma ripeto, *non son loro o non solo loro la madre di tutti i problemi*!


Lo sappiamo bene e soprattutto non ci si riferisce a TUTTI i reduci da Dol...ma è veramente inutile chiarire in ogni post tuttti i nick...
Mica si fa un discorso di buoni e cattivi...soprattutto per il passato in cui tutti, almeno una volta, hanno perso la pazienza o hanno franteso e sono andati fuori dai limiti dell'educazione.
E' chiaro che si parla di chi *sistematicamente* usa la provocazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2008)

*bruja, dere, fabrizio, persa e tutti*

ignorare le offese di oggi, non garantiscono la possibilità di farlo anche domani...io ci ho provato..ma un certo punto il sangue ribolle perchè *troppo* è stato scritto...
prometto di riprovarci, e di riprovarci di nuovo se occorrerà....ma lo ammetto...spesso mi è piu' facile chiudere la pagina e allontanarmi proprio...come diceva fabrizio..alla fine ti passa la voglia di entrarci proprio...e ci autoelimina.

Se devo esprimere il mio parere piu' sincero, la penso come Dere...è già lo espressi settimane fa.

in fondo non si tratta di eliminarne mille, ma solo una manciata.quantomeno a tempo determinato, provare almeno. e non mi dica da parte dell'admin che Fa non avrebbe agito cosi....

Fa ha consegnato questo sito nella mani di una seconda persona e questa PUO' assumersi la responsabilità di scegliere.

Dica piuttosto che NON lo vuole fare per motivi che attengono ad una scelta di carattere personalissimo, perchè è oggettivabile quanto la presenza nei modi di alcuni sia inaccettabile.

Si è aperto un thread apposta su come e quando considerare le offese...e a cosa è servito? a nulla. intenzionalmente che avrebbe dovuto rispondere nel merito ha fatto finta di nulla e anzi, è stato allegramente sostenuto dal fazioso di turno.

e non dimentichiamo che lo stesso autore del thread eveva minacciato di rivolegrsi alla polizia ....ce ne siamo dimenticati?

Admin, e non ti ci mettere pure tu a provocare con* le mosche* che vedi in giro....con l'ausilio di Cat che ti fa da spalla...io ignoro...certo, ma tu non sei un utente qualunque .... hai un ruolo oppure lo rinnovi solo  ad personam?



Perdona la schiettezza, ma preferisco essere chiara .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non vedo nulla di fascistoide in questo, nè limitante della libertà d'espressione.
> Ma Giovanni tempo fa scrisse che il proprietario del forum non voleva un moderatore.....


Fa non voleva un moderatore perché il moderatore era lui ...non credo proprio che avrebbe sopportato l'uso del privato per ferire...o offese per problemi culturali o ortografici


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> dererum non è solo chi proviene da DOL il problema...a quell'epoca, estate scorsa, l'affluenza massiccia di chi aveva un vissuto condiviso diverso da quello di chi stava da tempo in questo forum ha chiaramente creato disagio, perchè inevitabilmnente han portato qui tensioni nate altrove. Per questo in altro post ho invitato TUTTI gli ex DOL a lasciar fuori le vecchie storie e vecchie ruggini almeno in chiaro, visto che chi di là non c'era non le può capire e creano solo ulteriore disorientamento.
> 
> Ma ripeto, non son loro o non solo loro la madre di tutti i problemi!


 
Lo so bene.fra lìaltro ci sono persone ex DOL che apprezzo.
sto parlando in generale di gente che è atterrata qui da altri siti e che qui ha trovato accoglienza.vedi il nostro amico Samurai.....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sappiamo bene e soprattutto non ci si riferisce a TUTTI i reduci da Dol...ma è veramente inutile chiarire in ogni post tuttti i nick...
> Mica si fa un discorso di buoni e cattivi...soprattutto per il passato in cui tutti, almeno una volta, hanno perso la pazienza o hanno franteso e sono andati fuori dai limiti dell'educazione.
> E' chiaro che si parla di chi *sistematicamente* usa la provocazione.







!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fa non voleva un moderatore perché il moderatore era lui ...non credo proprio che avrebbe sopportato l'uso del privato per ferire...o offese per problemi culturali o ortografici


Ma se lui non fa più il moderatore, sarebbe d'accordo con la scelta di un altro?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma appunto...ci prendiamo in giro...come mai da DOl li hanno cacciati e non sono tornati??come mai sto samurai passa il suo tempo qui e non altrove??perchè c'è chi lo ha accolto senza troppi problemi!!Io me la prendo con questa autogestione!!!BASTA!Non c'è lassismo...bene....non mi sembra che lo abbiamo dimostrato.
> poi volete continuare così....fate come credete...ma secondo me siete i primi responsabili di questo puttanaio.


vuoi una risposta schietta e sincera, chiara e netta? chensamurai è qui da tempo, rimane e rimarrà a lungo perchè, sciocchini come te continuano a dargli corda o solamente parlare di lui, intavolando il suo nick name, come stai facendo tu ora. continuate a criticarlo ma NESSUNO evita di avere a che fare con lui, anche solo nominandolo, parlando di lui. recentemente ha aperto un thread e, qualche pecorone (che tra l'altro è sempre pronto a criticare chensamurai ha subito postato nel thread postato da chensamurai. dererumnatura e altri: non vi credo quando affermate che chensamurai vi infastidisce, altrimenti lo evitereste. sempre e ovunque.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma se lui non fa più il moderatore, sarebbe d'accordo con la scelta di un altro?


Per evitare accuse di faziosità di un solo moderatore, io proporrei che fossero almeno due o tre, che possano consultarsi prima di prendere decisioni pesanti.

Lo so può sembrar faraginoso, ma garantirebbe almeno un pò più di equità.

Ovviamente ogni provvedimento deve esser motivato.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non vedo nulla di fascistoide in questo, nè limitante della libertà d'espressione.
> *Ma Giovanni tempo fa scrisse che il proprietario del forum non voleva un moderatore.....[/*quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ignorare le offese di oggi, non garantiscono la possibilità di farlo anche domani...io ci ho provato..ma un certo punto il sangue ribolle perchè *troppo* è stato scritto...
> prometto di riprovarci, e di riprovarci di nuovo se occorrerà....ma lo ammetto...spesso mi è piu' facile chiudere la pagina e allontanarmi proprio...come diceva fabrizio..alla fine ti passa la voglia di entrarci proprio...e ci autoelimina.
> 
> Se devo esprimere il mio parere piu' sincero, la penso come Dere...è già lo espressi settimane fa.
> ...


STRAQUOTO


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> vuoi una risposta schietta e sincera, chiara e netta? chensamurai è qui da tempo, rimane e rimarrà a lungo perchè, sciocchini come te continuano a dargli corda o solamente parlare di lui, intavolando il suo nick name, come stai facendo tu ora. continuate a criticarlo ma NESSUNO evita di avere a che fare con lui, anche solo nominandolo, parlando di lui. recentemente ha aperto un thread e, qualche pecorone (che tra l'altro è sempre pronto a criticare chensamurai ha subito postato nel thread postato da chensamurai. dererumnatura e altri: non vi credo quando affermate che chensamurai vi infastidisce, altrimenti lo evitereste. sempre e ovunque.


 
non ti rispondo nemmeno...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia, credo che l'Admin si riferisse agli scarafaggi (non son mosche!) che ha postato Sterminator... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A volte non c'azzecca il nostro Giuvà, lo sai che prende fischi per fiaschi!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Forse se la maggioranza degli iscritti partecipanti attivamente al forum si esprimessero in favore di un moderatore, il proprietario si troverebbe costretto a valutare l'idea.
L'idea che il moderatore sia in realtà un "triumvirato" potrebbe essere più rassicurante, purchè questi tre non arrivino a scannarsi tra loro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




O si potrebbe fissare un periodo di prova, per vedere cosa succede con la supervisione dei moderatori, così da decidere con più consapevolezza più in là. Per chi magari, come me, non sa cosa bene cosa voglia dire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse se la maggioranza degli iscritti partecipanti attivamente al forum si esprimessero in favore di un moderatore, il proprietario si troverebbe costretto a valutare l'idea.
> L'idea che il moderatore sia in realtà un "triumvirato" potrebbe essere più rassicurante, purchè questi tre non arrivino a scannarsi tra loro!
> 
> 
> ...


Admin aveva proposto Chen come moderatore


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ti rispondo nemmeno...


 
perchè sai che ho ragione. dererumnatura, se a me sta sulle palle una persona, la evito. sai cosa significa evitarla? significa cancellarla. guarda invece quanto state TUTTI nominando questo chensamurai. guarda quanti gli danno corda, quanti gli rispondono, quanti lo interpellano.
abbi il coraggio di negare questa cosa, dai, abbi il coraggio. prenditi le responsabilità e scrivimi chiaramente che ho torto, abbi le palle di farlo invece che scrivermi che non mi rispondi nemmeno.
porca bestia, sei capace di negare l'evidenza: mi sembri quei loschi individui che, nonostante le telecamere di striscia la notizia abbiano filmato, loro negano. vi sta sulle palle chensamurai e parlate più di lui che di altri. nega, ora, dererumnatura, nega.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse se la maggioranza degli iscritti partecipanti attivamente al forum si esprimessero in favore di un moderatore, il proprietario si troverebbe costretto a valutare l'idea.
> L'idea che il moderatore sia in realtà un "triumvirato" potrebbe essere più rassicurante, purchè questi tre non arrivino a scannarsi tra loro!
> 
> 
> ...


 
di certo non puà essere una persona sola.. per quanto obiettiva potrebbe ricevere troppe critiche di non obiettività da chi non condivide il suo modo di vedere..


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse se la maggioranza degli iscritti partecipanti attivamente al forum si esprimessero in favore di un moderatore, il proprietario si troverebbe costretto a valutare l'idea.
> L'idea che il moderatore sia in realtà un "triumvirato" potrebbe essere più rassicurante, purchè questi tre non arrivino a scannarsi tra loro!
> 
> 
> ...


Ovviamente si cercherebbero persone realemnte moderate loro stesse, come giusto per far un paio di nomi ad esempio, Bruja e Air/MrPerfect/Pino...

Concordo anche sul periodo di prova.


----------



## tatitati (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> perchè sai che ho ragione. dererumnatura, se a me sta sulle palle una persona, la evito. sai cosa significa evitarla? significa cancellarla. guarda invece quanto state TUTTI nominando questo chensamurai. guarda quanti gli danno corda, quanti gli rispondono, quanti lo interpellano.
> abbi il coraggio di negare questa cosa, dai, abbi il coraggio. prenditi le responsabilità e scrivimi chiaramente che ho torto, abbi le palle di farlo invece che scrivermi che non mi rispondi nemmeno.
> porca bestia, sei capace di negare l'evidenza: mi sembri quei loschi individui che, nonostante le telecamere di striscia la notizia abbiano filmato, loro negano. vi sta sulle palle chensamurai e parlate più di lui che di altri. nega, ora, dererumnatura, nega.


 
a me chen  me gusta..
horcus.. scusa avevo letto hocus e mi stavo chiedendo perchè non anche pocus..vabè buon we  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    torno ai miei intrugli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    beso


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> perchè sai che ho ragione. dererumnatura, se a me sta sulle palle una persona, la evito. sai cosa significa evitarla? significa cancellarla. guarda invece quanto state TUTTI nominando questo chensamurai. guarda quanti gli danno corda, quanti gli rispondono, quanti lo interpellano.
> abbi il coraggio di negare questa cosa, dai, abbi il coraggio. prenditi le responsabilità e scrivimi chiaramente che ho torto, abbi le palle di farlo invece che scrivermi che non mi rispondi nemmeno.
> porca bestia, sei capace di negare l'evidenza: mi sembri quei loschi individui che, nonostante le telecamere di striscia la notizia abbiano filmato, loro negano. vi sta sulle palle chensamurai e parlate
> più di lui che di altri. nega, ora, dererumnatura, nega.


 
nega ora nega...nega ora nega.....nega  ....ma vai a .....credi che non ci si accorga che sei il solito imbecille??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> perchè sai che ho ragione. dererumnatura, se a me sta sulle palle una persona, la evito. sai cosa significa evitarla? significa cancellarla. guarda invece quanto state TUTTI nominando questo chensamurai. guarda quanti gli danno corda, quanti gli rispondono, quanti lo interpellano.
> abbi il coraggio di negare questa cosa, dai, abbi il coraggio. prenditi le responsabilità e scrivimi chiaramente che ho torto, abbi le palle di farlo invece che scrivermi che non mi rispondi nemmeno.
> porca bestia, sei capace di negare l'evidenza: mi sembri quei loschi individui che, nonostante le telecamere di striscia la notizia abbiano filmato, loro negano. vi sta sulle palle chensamurai e parlate più di lui che di altri. nega, ora, dererumnatura, nega.


Ma tu...chi sei?
Qual è la tua storia?
Quali sono le tue problematiche?
Mi vuoi rinfrescare la memoria?
Sai...ho una certa età...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> vuoi una risposta schietta e sincera, chiara e netta? chensamurai è qui da tempo, rimane e rimarrà a lungo perchè, sciocchini come te continuano a dargli corda o solamente parlare di lui, intavolando il suo nick name, come stai facendo tu ora. continuate a criticarlo ma NESSUNO evita di avere a che fare con lui, anche solo nominandolo, parlando di lui. recentemente ha aperto un thread e, qualche pecorone (che tra l'altro è sempre pronto a criticare chensamurai ha subito postato nel thread postato da chensamurai. dererumnatura e altri: non vi credo quando affermate che chensamurai vi infastidisce, altrimenti lo evitereste. sempre e ovunque.


 
orco, la nostra buona fede sta proprio in questo.

personalmente lo leggo, e spesso con vivo interesse per i contenuti che  condivido in massima parte.


entro qui dentro per leggere, non per evitare di leggere le offese egli insulti.


Se leggo un qualcosa di offensivo anche se non diretto alla mia compagna di banco, certo lo posso ignorare, ma la mia predisposizione a continuare a rimanere qui dentro viene in qualche modo corrotta . spengo e me ne vado.

ti riesce incomprensibile in questi termini?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse se la maggioranza degli iscritti partecipanti attivamente al forum si esprimessero in favore di un moderatore, il proprietario si troverebbe costretto a valutare l'idea.
> L'idea che il moderatore sia in realtà un "triumvirato" potrebbe essere più rassicurante, purchè questi tre non arrivino a scannarsi tra loro!
> 
> 
> ...


a cosa serve un moderatore? possibile che non sapete auto-controllarvi? lo dicevo poco fa a dererumnatura: vi sta sulle balle una persona, cancellatela dalla vostra testa. trovate un suo intervento, non rispondete. ma non siete capaci di ignorarlo: credo che non vi dia poi così tanto fastidio, vista la vostra incoerenza. guarda per esempio dererumnatura, come mi ha sbolognato in quatrro e quattr'otto con il messaggio che non mi avrebbe neanche risposto. mi domando come non riesca, come non riusciate a non dare corda a chensamurai e a altri rompiscatole qui presenti.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> perchè sai che ho ragione. dererumnatura, se a me sta sulle palle una persona, la evito. sai cosa significa evitarla? significa cancellarla. guarda invece quanto state TUTTI nominando questo chensamurai. guarda quanti gli danno corda, quanti gli rispondono, quanti lo interpellano.
> abbi il coraggio di negare questa cosa, dai, abbi il coraggio. prenditi le responsabilità e scrivimi chiaramente che ho torto, abbi le palle di farlo invece che scrivermi che non mi rispondi nemmeno.
> porca bestia, sei capace di negare l'evidenza: mi sembri quei loschi individui che, nonostante le telecamere di striscia la notizia abbiano filmato, loro negano. vi sta sulle palle chensamurai e parlate più di lui che di altri. nega, ora, dererumnatura, nega.


Questo modo di scrivere mi ricorda qualcuno.....ma forse sbaglio.....
comunque qui si sta parlando di chi chiunque supera il limite......


----------



## tatitati (16 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> orco, la nostra buona fede sta proprio in questo.
> 
> personalmente lo leggo, e spesso con vivo interesse per i contenuti che condivido in massima parte.
> 
> ...


 
hai una compagna di banco? vai all'uni della terza età?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao micia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    sono allegra oggi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Questo modo di scrivere mi ricorda qualcuno.....ma forse sbaglio.....
> comunque qui si sta parlando di chi chiunque supera il limite......


Infatti...meglio seguire il suo suggerimento e ...ignorare


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovviamente si cercherebbero persone realemnte moderate loro stesse, come giusto per far un paio di nomi ad esempio, Bruja e Air/MrPerfect/Pino...
> 
> Concordo anche sul periodo di prova.


Passando al lato pratico della questione..... prima vediamo quanti sono d'accordo (anche se chi ha vari nick voterà varie volte, e vabbè, a meno che non sia un sondaggio pubblico) sull'introduzione di un moderatore inteso più che altro come idea, poi ovviamente bisognerebbe parlare di questa esigenza al proprietario del forum....
Io mi esprimo qui tranquillamente: pur restando dell'idea di Bruja, credo si possa provare per un lasso determinato di tempo....


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> nega ora nega...nega ora nega.....nega ....ma vai a .....credi che non ci si accorga che sei il solito imbecille??


si, sono l'imbecille che ti ha chiaramente detto in faccia la verità, cioè quella di leggere persone che si lamentano di un certo chensamurai ma che poi lo nominano in continuazione e danno lui corda.
apre un thread: spero in continuazione di non leggere riscontri e invece, anche solo dopo pochi minuti c'è chi gli risponde.
risponde ad un thread con delle minchiate: spero siate adulti, maturi da evitarlo e invece no, trovo post di risposte.
c'è chi lo vuole escludere dal forum ma non lo esclude dalla propria testa.
nega anche questo, dererumnatura & C.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Questo modo di scrivere mi ricorda qualcuno.....ma forse sbaglio.....
> comunque qui si sta parlando di chi chiunque supera il limite......


certo, certo: ho solo nominato chensamurai perchè è quello con cui ce l'avete su di più.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti...meglio seguire il suo suggerimento e ...ignorare


hai ragione: se non vi sto simpatico, ignoratemi. ti dimostrerò, però, che non riuscirete ad ignorare chensamurai e chiunque altro, come fa notare fabrizio51, che vi stia sulle balle.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> a cosa serve un moderatore? possibile che non sapete auto-controllarvi? lo dicevo poco fa a dererumnatura: vi sta sulle balle una persona, cancellatela dalla vostra testa. trovate un suo intervento, non rispondete. ma non siete capaci di ignorarlo: credo che non vi dia poi così tanto fastidio, vista la vostra incoerenza. guarda per esempio dererumnatura, come mi ha sbolognato in quatrro e quattr'otto con il messaggio che non mi avrebbe neanche risposto. mi domando come non riesca, come non riusciate a non dare corda a chensamurai e a altri rompiscatole qui presenti.


Horcus, non so da quanto tempo tu sia qui, nè so se hai letto tutto ciò che è stato scritto. Anch'io credo che si debba ignorare, però siamo in una comunità ed è giusto ascoltare le esigenze di tutti e vagliarle, soprattutto se non si ha nulla da nascondere nè diritti da accampare. Non è facile ingoiare ciò che spesso viene scritto qui nè comprendere le motivazioni di chi lo fa, e non si sta parlando solo di chen, che offre spesso spunti di riflessione ma lo fa con modalità molto discutibili. Allora tutto può essere sperimentabile, anche la presenza di un moderatore, a te cosa cambia?


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Sentite....*

Un forum è un ambiente pubblico e possibilmente democratico, quindi la maggior idea diffusa, non importa se universalmente condivisa va presa per dominante.
Restando inteso che l'Admin ha le possibilità "tecniche" per operare, è anche vero che noi abbiamo quelle della motivazione.
Vogliamo uno o più moderatori periodici, bene, stabiliamo il periodo (una settimana, 15 gg., un mese etc...) e valutiamo se vogliamo eleggerne uno, un duo o una triade. Inoltre siccome esiste un tasto che si chiama IGNORE, è possibile decidere collegialmente di usarlo sull'utenza che si rende responsabile delle cose sopra descvritte. Sia chiaro il tasto non chiude le discussioni, evita solo gli interventi di coloro che riteniamo superflui e poco pregio ha che la cosa possa azzoppare le discussioni, dato che mi pare chiaro che chi provoca in modo tanto fastidioso, non dovrebbe avere la possibilità di confutare, in quanto non gradito. Quindi se TUTTI si decide di ignorarlo, si procede onde rafforzate la volontà e l'istinto di dare seguito a provocazioni fatte spesso artatamente a tale scopo, le si sgnfiano neppure leggendole.
Ora questo a grandi linee sarebbe il suggerimento, ma è chiaro che si è aperti a qualunque altra idea o soluzione. 
Se veramente si vuole una cosa.... il modo di ottenerla c'è e mi pare che non sia neppure tanto difficile. Questa è una via.....che può essere presa anche indipendentemente da qualunque supervisione; ignorare con il tasto da soli può sermbrare penalizzante, ma se è una scelta comune dietro precisa indicazione.... lo diventa solo per chi si ignora. Valutate voi se vi sembra una scelta efficace.
Bruja


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Horcus, non so da quanto tempo tu sia qui, nè so se hai letto tutto ciò che è stato scritto. Anch'io credo che si debba ignorare, però siamo in una comunità ed è giusto ascoltare le esigenze di tutti e vagliarle, soprattutto se non si ha nulla da nascondere nè diritti da accampare. Non è facile ingoiare ciò che spesso viene scritto qui nè comprendere le motivazioni di chi lo fa, e non si sta parlando solo di chen, che offre spesso spunti di riflessione ma lo fa con modalità molto discutibili. Allora tutto può essere sperimentabile, anche la presenza di un moderatore, a te cosa cambia?


siamo in una comunità e bisognerebbe rispettare tutti e tutto ciò che si ha da dire. però è incoerente leggere lamentele di persone rivolte ad altre persone e, le prime sono (chissà perchè) le prime (scusate il bisticcio) a dare corda alle seconde. è indice di incoerenza e di immaturità. il moderatore non servirebbe a nulla: modererebbe ma, se ci sono teste di cavolo che vanno avanti a adre corda a chi punzecchia, anche la figura del moderatore sarebbe nulla. poco fa sono stato martellante: ho scritto la verità e ho già notato che a qualcuno ha fatto male. ritenete ora il mio intervento come se fosse quello di un moderatore. vi ho suggerito di non dare corda a chi rompe le scatole. vediamo un po' quanti ascolteranno il moderatore. tieniti pronta giusy79 e aiutami a calcolare il numero di intelligenti e coerenti. aiutami, mi raccomando.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> perchè sai che ho ragione. dererumnatura, se a me sta sulle palle una persona, la evito. sai cosa significa evitarla? significa cancellarla. guarda invece quanto state TUTTI nominando questo chensamurai. guarda quanti gli danno corda, quanti gli rispondono, quanti lo interpellano.
> abbi il coraggio di negare questa cosa, dai, abbi il coraggio. prenditi le responsabilità e scrivimi chiaramente che ho torto, abbi le palle di farlo invece che scrivermi che non mi rispondi nemmeno.
> porca bestia, sei capace di negare l'evidenza: mi sembri quei loschi individui che, nonostante le telecamere di striscia la notizia abbiano filmato, loro negano. vi sta sulle palle chensamurai e parlate più di lui che di altri. nega, ora, dererumnatura, nega.


Horcus, bei discorsi in teoria, peccato che la pratica quotidiana sia che è impossibile ignorare chi ti capita fra i piedi ad ogni piè sospinto per provocarti.

Ripeto, se uno entra qui non è per dover dribblare continuamente provocazioni ed insulti, o per vedere professioni di cultura su argomenti spesso solo terra terra, di vissuto quotidiano...vuol dialogare, non assistere a monologhi o quasi.

Se dev'essere una fatica, questo qualcuno va altrove....è questo che anche tu auspichi?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un forum è un ambiente pubblico e possibilmente democratico, quindi la maggior idea diffusa, non importa se universalmente condivisa va presa per dominante.
> Restando inteso che l'Admin ha le possibilità "tecniche" per operare, è anche vero che noi abbiamo quelle della motivazione.
> Vogliemo uno o più moderatori periodici, bene, stabiliamo il periodo (una settimana, 15 gg., un mese etc...) e valutiamo se vogliamo eleggerne uno,un duo o una triade. *Inoltre siccome esiste un tasto che si chiama IGNORE, è possibile decidere collegialmente di usarlo sull'utenza che si rende responsabile delle cose sopra descvritte. Sia chiaro il tasto non chiude le discussioni, evita solo gli interventi di coloro che riteniamo superflui e poco pregio ha che la cosa possa azzoppare le discussioni, dato che mi pare chiaro che chi provoca in modo tanto fastidioso, noin dovrebbe avere la possibilità di confutare in quanto non gradito. Quindi se TUTTI si decide di ignorarlo, per rafforzate la volontà e l'istinto di dare seguito a provocazioni proprio fatte artatamente a tale scopo, le si sgnfiano neppure leggendole.*
> Ora qusta a grandi linee sarebbe il suggerimento, ma è chiaro che si è aperti a qualunque altra idea o soluzione.
> ...


a te bruja daranno ragione. io sono già stato mal catalogato anche se il mio è stato un modo poco diplomatico per esprimere anche ciò che hai appena scritto.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> siamo in una comunità e bisognerebbe rispettare tutti e tutto ciò che si ha da dire. però è incoerente leggere lamentele di persone rivolte ad altre persone e, le prime sono (chissà perchè) le prime (scusate il bisticcio) a dare corda alle seconde. è indice di incoerenza e di immaturità. il moderatore non servirebbe a nulla: modererebbe ma, se ci sono teste di cavolo che vanno avanti a adre corda a chi punzecchia, anche la figura del moderatore sarebbe nulla. poco fa sono stato martellante: ho scritto la verità e ho già notato che a qualcuno ha fatto male. ritenete ora il mio intervento come se fosse quello di un moderatore. vi ho suggerito di non dare corda a chi rompe le scatole. *vediamo un po' quanti ascolteranno il moderatore.* tieniti pronta giusy79 e aiutami a calcolare il numero di intelligenti e coerenti. aiutami, mi raccomando.


Horcus, continui a disquisire su un piano teorico...perchè tu *NON hai l'autorità* di un moderatore scelto dalla maggioranza e che liberamente decide di stare alle sue decisioni...la differenza sta tutta lì!


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*horcus*



horcus ha detto:


> siamo in una comunità e bisognerebbe rispettare tutti e tutto ciò che si ha da dire. però è incoerente leggere lamentele di persone rivolte ad altre persone e, le prime sono (chissà perchè) le prime (scusate il bisticcio) a dare corda alle seconde. è indice di incoerenza e di immaturità. il moderatore non servirebbe a nulla: modererebbe ma, se ci sono teste di cavolo che vanno avanti a adre corda a chi punzecchia, anche la figura del moderatore sarebbe nulla. poco fa sono stato martellante: ho scritto la verità e ho già notato che a qualcuno ha fatto male. ritenete ora il mio intervento come se fosse quello di un moderatore. vi ho suggerito di non dare corda a chi rompe le scatole. vediamo un po' quanti ascolteranno il moderatore. tieniti pronta giusy79 e aiutami a calcolare il numero di intelligenti e coerenti. aiutami, mi raccomando.


Un suggerimento risolutorio io lo avrei avanzato, anche per chi ha facilità a rispondere se provocato.  Resta inteso che ci debba  essere unità di intenti e di condotta. E ti rispondo come se tu fossi un moderatore.... in certe comunità è necessario che le leggi accettate dai più vengano applicate afficnhè tutti si possa fruire di un piacevole servizio.  In fondo non è così strano che alcuni vogliano avere la sensazione di essere supportati dalle persone che formano una comunità... è un atteggiamento umanissimo e per nulla perseguibile.
A volte la virtù sta più nel cercare di dare gli strumenti per arrivare alla soluzione che la soluzione tranciante medesima.
Bruja


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Horcus, continui a disquisire su un piano teorico...perchè tu *NON hai l'autorità* di un moderatore scelto dalla maggioranza e che liberamente decide di stare alle sue decisioni...la differenza sta tutta lì!


madonna santa, fedifrago, chiamalo consiglio, porco diavolo, chiamalo mio consiglio che vi do a tutti. ma vedo poco interesse, poca voglia da parte vostra di essere coerenti e da questo preciso momento evitare chi tanto vi piace criticare. non ho mai detto di pretendere la nomina di moderatore, era solo un modo di dire, porco mondo ma perchè fraintendete?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> siamo in una comunità e bisognerebbe rispettare tutti e tutto ciò che si ha da dire. però è incoerente leggere lamentele di persone rivolte ad altre persone e, le prime sono (chissà perchè) le prime (scusate il bisticcio) a dare corda alle seconde. è indice di incoerenza e di immaturità. il moderatore non servirebbe a nulla: modererebbe ma, se ci sono teste di cavolo che vanno avanti a adre corda a chi punzecchia, anche la figura del moderatore sarebbe nulla. poco fa sono stato martellante: ho scritto la verità e ho già notato che a qualcuno ha fatto male. ritenete ora il mio intervento come se fosse quello di un moderatore. vi ho suggerito di non dare corda a chi rompe le scatole. vediamo un po' quanti ascolteranno il moderatore. tieniti pronta giusy79 e aiutami a calcolare il numero di intelligenti e coerenti. aiutami, mi raccomando.


Io non credo si tratti di "dare corda", ma semplicemente sottolineare come quella persona (in questo caso Chen) sia mal tollerata. 
E poi, non sono in pieno d'accordo con te quando dici che in una comunità si debba rispettare tutti e tutto ciò che dicono, io non sono qui per essere definita "puttana" (scusa la volgarità) e comunque, una volta letta questa cosa non è detto che io debba accettare tutto ciò che mi arriva da chi mi ha etichettato così.
E' bene provare e capire quale sia il comportamento migliore.
Ed anche la proposta di Bruja è interessante: ma ognuno di noi dovrebbe decidere chi ignorare?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non credo si tratti di "dare corda", ma semplicemente sottolineare come quella persona (in questo caso Chen) sia mal tollerata.
> E poi, non sono in pieno d'accordo con te quando dici che in una comunità si debba rispettare tutti e tutto ciò che dicono, io non sono qui per essere definita "puttana" (scusa la volgarità) e comunque, una volta letta questa cosa non è detto che io debba accettare tutto ciò che mi arriva da chi mi ha etichettato così.
> E' bene provare e capire quale sia il comportamento migliore.
> Ed anche la proposta di Bruja è interessante: ma ognuno di noi dovrebbe decidere chi ignorare?


ricorda giusy79, se qualcuno ti ha dato della pu°°°na, i casi sono due: o hai incominciato tu per prima, offendendo o queste persone sono talmente in basso che devi assolutamente ignorarle perchè con esse NON riusciresti, non potresti ragionare e farle ragionare. lo so, è difficile stare quieti quando si è attaccati, ma è doveroso considerare le persone con le quali abbiamo a che fare. se io ti valuto e scopro che da 1 a 10 tu vali 2, stai ben certa che da te non pretenderò un 3. forse neanche un 2.
la proposta di bruja è ottima: guarda chi ti da fastidio e ignoralo, anche senza usare le opzioni che il sito ci propone. appena compare un nick di tuo non gradimento, passa ad altro. ricordati, però, che se leggi il contenuto postato da questo nick, stai già facendo il suo gioco. e se gli rispondi, stai dando a lui (o lei) pane per i suoi denti. poi, però, non postare tue lamentele come in tanti fanno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Ignorare*

Io sono stata..molti mesi fa...una fautrice dell'ignorare, ma poi ho visto che non funziona e non solo perché c'è chi continua a disquisire (a volte son stati a farlo anche coloro che ora non sopportano pi la situazione) amabilmente ignorando non l'autore delle provocazione, ma solo il singolo (singolo si fa per dire ...i singoli numerosissimi) post offensivo o provocatorio o indegno.

Ho pure provato proprio in questi giorni a spezzare il serpente di botta e risposta fuori tema ponendo questioni per riportare al tema. Ma anche questo si è risultato inutile perché non esiste la voluntà non solo di discutetre davvero, ma di mettersi in discussione.

Io credo che sì qui si conoscono solo nick e i loro testi, ma non è possibile considerare valido un post su 10 espresso in modo quasi corretto (quasi perché "capisci" "studia" "hi hi hi" mancano raramente) da chi negli altri si è dimostrato indecente.

*Usare il tasto ignorare o farlo senza ausili tecnici porta i disturbatori* (per loro motivi che non mi è dato conoscere e credo di altra competenza) *a mettere in atto un crescendo di provocazioni* o a dibattere nel gruppo ristretto dei discepoli e ...loro cloni mettendo in evidenza quel che loro interessa e ridicolizzando o denigrando discussioni o post altrui. E tutto questo degrada irrimediabilmente la frequentazione del forum che, infatti, è diventato anche squallido luogo di incontri.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> ricorda giusy79, se qualcuno ti ha dato della pu°°°na, i casi sono due: o hai incominciato tu per prima, offendendo o queste persone sono talmente in basso che devi assolutamente ignorarle perchè con esse NON riusciresti, non potresti ragionare e farle ragionare. lo so, è difficile stare quieti quando si è attaccati, ma è doveroso considerare le persone con le quali abbiamo a che fare. se io ti valuto e scopro che da 1 a 10 tu vali 2, stai ben certa che da te non pretenderò un 3. forse neanche un 2.
> la proposta di bruja è ottima: guarda chi ti da fastidio e ignoralo, anche senza usare le opzioni che il sito ci propone. appena compare un nick di tuo non gradimento, passa ad altro. ricordati, però, che se leggi il contenuto postato da questo nick, stai già facendo il suo gioco. e se gli rispondi, stai dando a lui (o lei) pane per i suoi denti. poi, però, non postare tue lamentele come in tanti fanno.


E non credi che al di là degli attacchi ad personam si sia creata proprio un'atmosfera denigratoria che non facilita la comunicazione? Che allontana chi è qui da tempo, che lede i rapporti consolidati, che dà terreno fertile alle maldicenze e non è affatto un buon biglietto da visita?
Sto riflettendo insieme a te e agli altri, le mie sono riflessioni scritte fatte così, come mi vengono. Credi che ignorare salvaguardi in generale tutto il sito o solo chi è direttamente attaccato?
Possiamo provare tutto, a mio parere, e capire cosa è più efficace.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono stata..molti mesi fa...una fautrice dell'ignorare, ma poi ho visto che non funziona e non solo perché c'è chi continua a disquisire (a volte son stati a farlo anche coloro che ora non sopportano pi la situazione) amabilmente ignorando non l'autore delle provocazione, ma solo il singolo (singolo si fa per dire ...i singoli numerosissimi) post offensivo o provocatorio o indegno.
> 
> Ho pure provato proprio in questi giorni a spezzare il serpente di botta e risposta fuori tema ponendo questioni per riportare al tema. Ma anche questo si è risultato inutile perché non esiste la voluntà non solo di discutetre davvero, ma di mettersi in discussione.
> 
> ...


prendo chensamurai come esempio (so che il diretto interessato è intelligente, quindi non se la prende per questo): in quanti lo criticate? dai, fammi un numero a caso: in quanti lo criticate? e quanti, tra coloro che lo critoicano, sono i pecoroni che ogni qualvolta lui scrive, costoro gli danno corda? mi permetti di dire tutti, come risultato?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> prendo chensamurai come esempio (so che il diretto interessato è intelligente, quindi non se la prende per questo): in quanti lo criticate? dai, fammi un numero a caso: in quanti lo criticate? e quanti, tra coloro che lo critoicano, sono i pecoroni che ogni qualvolta lui scrive, costoro gli danno corda? mi permetti di dire tutti, come risultato?



Sbagliato!! Stai generalizzando....e te lo dico senza polemica.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E non credi che al di là degli attacchi ad personam si sia creata proprio un'atmosfera denigratoria che non facilita la comunicazione? Che allontana chi è qui da tempo, che lede i rapporti consolidati, che dà terreno fertile alle maldicenze e non è affatto un buon biglietto da visita?
> Sto riflettendo insieme a te e agli altri, le mie sono riflessioni scritte fatte così, come mi vengono. Credi che ignorare salvaguardi in generale tutto il sito o solo chi è direttamente attaccato?
> Possiamo provare tutto, a mio parere, e capire cosa è più efficace.


gli stupidotti del forum sono in minoranza. è palese. su 100 iscritti (dico 100 per dire) sono 3, 4, 5, 6 i loschi figuri che creano casini. lascia perdere questi ultimi e ti rimarranno tutti gli altri.
la tua riflessione fa capire che sono i nuovi entrati, quelli entrati recentemente che hanno scombussolato il sito: non lo so, pù anche essere, ma i vecchi non devono farsi intimidire. devono solo cancellare chi infastidisce. però, giusy79, questo mio consiglio non so quianto possa valere, se spiffero le tecniche qui, in pubblico. vedi, è un po' come se tu hai il singhiozzo e mi chiedi di farti spaventare: non ti spaventerai, perchè sei propensa del fatto che cercherò di farti prendere uno "sciopone".


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sbagliato!! Stai generalizzando....e te lo dico senza polemica.


no, no, caro. non puoi dire che sto sbagliando e che sto generalizzando quando ci sono prove (quando avrai tempo, leggiti tutti i thread, tutti i post, insomma: tutto). Guarda quanti criticano e poi vanno avanti ad avere a che fare con chi stanno criticando. fabrizio56, la risposta me la darai quando avrai letto. chensamurai mi odierà, ma leggi quanti intervengono a seguito dei suoi post, intervenendo direttamente su ciò che lui scrive. minrisulta difficile fare un copiaincolla di tutti gli interventi a cui mi sto riferendo anche perchè sono moltissimi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> prendo chensamurai come esempio (so che il diretto interessato è intelligente, quindi non se la prende per questo): in quanti lo criticate? dai, fammi un numero a caso: in quanti lo criticate? e quanti, tra coloro che lo critoicano, sono i pecoroni che ogni qualvolta lui scrive, costoro gli danno corda? mi permetti di dire tutti, come risultato?





fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sbagliato!! Stai generalizzando....e te lo dico senza polemica.





horcus ha detto:


> no, no, caro. non puoi dire che sto sbagliando e che sto generalizzando quando ci sono prove (quando avrai tempo, leggiti tutti i thread, tutti i post, insomma: tutto). *Guarda quanti criticano e poi vanno avanti ad avere a che fare con chi stanno criticando.* fabrizio56, la risposta me la darai quando avrai letto. chensamurai mi odierà, ma leggi quanti intervengono a seguito dei suoi post, intervenendo direttamente su ciò che lui scrive. mi risulta difficile fare un copiaincolla di tutti gli interventi a cui mi sto riferendo anche perchè sono moltissimi.


Io ho ignorato per mesi.
Ma non è servito perché comunque non sono stata reciprocamente ignorata.
Ma, ripeto, il crescendo di provocazioni è tale che non controbattere consente di lasciare in primo piano discussioni piene di cose indegne senza che in nessun modo (ad esempio con la chiusura o  lo spostamento della discussione nello scannatoio) venga segnalato che quanto espresso non corrisponde al pensiero e allo stile degli altri.
*Non credi che, presto molto presto, verranno aperti numerosi post di insulti e provocazioni crescenti nei confronti di chi oggi si espone esprimendo questo disagio e proponendo soluzioni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> no, no, caro. non puoi dire che sto sbagliando e che sto generalizzando quando ci sono prove (quando avrai tempo, leggiti tutti i thread, tutti i post, insomma: tutto). Guarda quanti criticano e poi vanno avanti ad avere a che fare con chi stanno criticando. fabrizio56, la risposta me la darai quando avrai letto. chensamurai mi odierò, ma leggi quanti intervengono a seguito dei suoi post, intervenendo direttamente su ciò che lui scrive.


Quando io avrò letto, ma scherzi ? E' da più di un anno che sono qui e ho praticamente letto tutti le discussioni aperte da chen, hai detto tutti e ti ripeto stai generalizzando, che ci siano persone che si lamentano e poi continuano a rispondergli sono loro decisioni, ma non non sono la totalità del forum. E poi qui non si tratta di chen ma di utenti che superano il limite....e domani potrei esserlo anch'io.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho ignorato per mesi.
> *Ma non è servito perché comunque non sono stata reciprocamente ignorata*.
> Ma, ripeto, il crescendo di provocazioni è tale che non controbattere consente di lasciare in primo piano discussioni piene di cose indegne senza che in nessun modo (ad esempio con la chiusura o lo spostamento della discussione nello scannatoio) venga segnalato che quanto espresso non corrisponde al pensiero e allo stile degli altri.
> *Non credi che, presto molto presto, verranno aperti numerosi post di insulti e provocazioni crescenti nei confronti di chi oggi si espone esprimendo questo disagio e proponendo soluzioni?
> ...


favoloso questo tuo intervento! quello che tu hai scritto fa palesemente capire che, se sei arrivata al punto di dire che non sei stata reciprocamente ignorata è perchè tu hai letto interventi di persone che non avresti dovuto leggere perchè da te ignorati. ecco dove sta l'incoerenza. se tu ignori, devi però ignorare. se solo leggi gli interventi di chi tu dici di ignorare, mia cara persa/ritrovata, anche tu non li stai ignorando.
certo che verranno aperti molti post. tantissimi, numerosissimi. SPERO PERO' CHE NON CI SIA NESSUN FURBO E NESSUNA FURBA CHE RISPONDANO. persa/ritrovata & C, ve lo dico chiaramente: NON VOGLIO VEDERE NESSUN INTERVENTIO IN CASO DI PROVOCAZIONE. Voglio SOLO eventualmente leggere il numero di letture, ma NON deve comparire nessuna risposta. sto sperando che incomincino subito gli insulti e le provocazioni, così verrà fatta da sola una lista dei fessacchiotti incoerenti che risponderanno. tieniti pronta persa/ritrovata, aiutami anche tu.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> gli stupidotti del forum sono in minoranza. è palese. su 100 iscritti (dico 100 per dire) sono 3, 4, 5, 6 i loschi figuri che creano casini. lascia perdere questi ultimi e ti rimarranno tutti gli altri.
> la tua riflessione fa capire che sono i nuovi entrati, quelli entrati recentemente che hanno scombussolato il sito: non lo so, pù anche essere, ma i vecchi non devono farsi intimidire. devono solo cancellare chi infastidisce. però, giusy79, questo mio consiglio non so quianto possa valere, se spiffero le tecniche qui, in pubblico. vedi, è un po' come se tu hai il singhiozzo e mi chiedi di farti spaventare: non ti spaventerai, perchè sei propensa del fatto che cercherò di farti prendere uno "sciopone".


Si Horcus, è quello che ho scritto anch'io in precedenza.
Ma se persone come Persa o Fedi che sono sempre state corrette con tutti, nuovi e vecchi forumisti, scrivono di aver spesso ignorato senza risultati, anzi, provocando ulteriori insulti e critiche pesanti?
Ho già scritto che la penso come te e come Bruja sull'ignorare e sull'indifferenza (che a lungo andare fa molto più male del bannare) ma non posso non soppesare le parole degli altri.... e dare ascolto alle esigenze di tutti indistintamente e insieme a tutti arrivare ad una risoluzione.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quando io avrò letto, ma scherzi ? E' da più di un anno che sono qui e ho praticamente letto tutti le discussioni aperte da chen, hai detto tutti e ti ripeto stai generalizzando, che ci siano persone che si lamentano e poi continuano a rispondergli sono loro decisioni, ma non non sono la totalità del forum. E poi qui non si tratta di chen ma di utenti che superano il limite....e domani potrei esserlo anch'io.


confermo che non sono la totalità del forum. mi spiace se ho usato il "tutti". ho già detto che tengo chensamurai come punto di riferimento perchè di frequente tartassato, ma ce ne sono diversi di utenti.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> ricorda giusy79, se qualcuno ti ha dato della pu°°°na, i casi sono due: o hai incominciato tu per prima, offendendo o queste persone sono talmente in basso che devi assolutamente ignorarle perchè con esse NON riusciresti, non potresti ragionare e farle ragionare. lo so, è difficile stare quieti quando si è attaccati, ma è doveroso considerare le persone con le quali abbiamo a che fare. se io ti valuto e scopro che da 1 a 10 tu vali 2, stai ben certa che da te non pretenderò un 3. forse neanche un 2.
> la proposta di bruja è ottima: guarda chi ti da fastidio e ignoralo, anche senza usare le opzioni che il sito ci propone. *appena compare un nick di tuo non gradimento, passa ad altro. ricordati, però, che se leggi il contenuto postato da questo nick, stai già facendo il suo gioco.* e se gli rispondi, stai dando a lui (o lei) pane per i suoi denti. poi, però, non postare tue lamentele come in tanti fanno.


Mi ripeto: la tua sarebbe una valida proposizione..in linea teorica!

nella situazione attuale ciò che tu sostieni equivale alla desertificazione, cosa che tra l'altro, sta già avvenendo.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si Horcus, è quello che ho scritto anch'io in precedenza.
> Ma se persone come Persa o Fedi che sono sempre state corrette con tutti, nuovi e vecchi forumisti, scrivono di aver spesso ignorato senza risultati, anzi, provocando ulteriori insulti e critiche pesanti?
> Ho già scritto che la penso come te e come Bruja sull'ignorare e sull'indifferenza (che a lungo andare fa molto più male del bannare) ma non posso non soppesare le parole degli altri.... e dare ascolto alle esigenze di tutti indistintamente e insieme a tutti arrivare ad una risoluzione.


persa/ritrovata e fedifrago, in verità, non hanno ignoramo come io mi sto intendendo. hanno ignorato a loro modo, ma (forse) non è la giusta tattica la loro.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> confermo che non sono la totalità del forum. mi spiace se ho usato il "tutti". ho già detto che *tengo chensamurai come punto di riferimento perchè di frequente tartassato,* ma ce ne sono diversi di utenti.


 
Ahhh...mò è chen il tartassato????  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Abbiamo capito vah!


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi ripeto: la tua sarebbe una valida proposizione..in linea teorica!
> 
> nella situazione attuale ciò che tu sostieni equivale alla desertificazione, cosa che tra l'altro, sta già avvenendo.


ullalàààà persino desertificazione. fedifrago, i soggetti rognosi si possono contare sulle dita di una mano. o forse poco più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> *favoloso questo tuo intervento! quello che tu hai scritto fa palesemente capire che, se sei arrivata al punto di dire che non sei stata reciprocamente ignorata è perchè tu hai letto interventi di persone che non avresti dovuto leggere perchè da te ignorati. ecco dove sta l'incoerenza. se tu ignori, devi però ignorare. se solo leggi gli interventi di chi tu dici di ignorare, mia cara persa/ritrovata, anche tu non li stai ignorando*.
> certo che verranno aperti molti post. tantissimi, numerosissimi. SPERO PERO' CHE NON CI SIA NESSUN FURBO E NESSUNA FURBA CHE RISPONDANO. persa/ritrovata & C, ve lo dico chiaramente: NON VOGLIO VEDERE NESSUN INTERVENTIO IN CASO DI PROVOCAZIONE. Voglio SOLO eventualmente leggere il numero di letture, ma NON deve comparire nessuna risposta. sto sperando che incomincino subito gli insulti e le provocazioni, così verrà fatta da sola una lista dei fessacchiotti incoerenti che risponderanno. tieniti pronta persa/ritrovata, aiutami anche tu.


Ignorare non credo che debba significare dare licenza di dire qualunque nefandezza...altrimenti diventa una autolimitazione della mia libertà e connivenza!!
Ma ti rendi conto che *l'ignorare che tu proponi non è l'isolamento del disturbatore, ma l'omertà* di che non vuol vedere quel che viene fatto dal vicino convinto di poter così lavarsene le mani.
Comunque anche tu (anche tu?) stai facendo quel che fa Chen ...stai spostando l'argomento della *discussione che è partita con concrete proposte (spostamento di post - richiami espliciti al rispetto del* *regolamento da parte di moderatori - bannamento dei nick che reitarano i comportamenti anti-regolamento*) e che tu implicitamente hai ignorato riproponendo quella che lascia totale libertà di espressione senza neppure i limiti prescritti per legge, ma soprattutto da un regolamento liberamente accettato all'atto dell'iscrizione.
Non darò seguito ad altri post che non tengano conto delle altre proposte già espresse.


----------



## Old Confù (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si Horcus, è quello che ho scritto anch'io in precedenza.
> Ma se persone come Persa o Fedi che sono sempre state corrette con tutti, nuovi e vecchi forumisti, scrivono di aver spesso ignorato senza risultati, anzi, provocando ulteriori insulti e critiche pesanti?
> Ho già scritto che la penso come te e come Bruja sull'ignorare e sull'indifferenza (che a lungo andare fa molto più male del bannare) ma non posso non soppesare le parole degli altri.... e dare ascolto alle esigenze di tutti indistintamente e insieme a tutti arrivare ad una risoluzione.


IGNORARE FUNZIONA SOLO CON CHI è TALMENTE INTELLIGENTE DA CAPIRE CHE STA VENENDO IGNORATO...CON TUTTI GLI ALTRI CHE NONOSTANTE L'INDIFFERENZA CONTINUANO AD ATTACCARE, NON FUNZIONA...PERCHè L'INDIFFERENZA STESSA VIENE SCAMBIATA COME TACITO CONSENSO O COME MANCANZA DI ARGOMENTI PER CONTROBATTERE!!!! quindi in questi casi funziona solo il METTERSI AL LORO LIVELLO E RISPONDERE PER COME MERITANO!!!Ciao Giusyyyyyy & ciao Forumisti miei!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> ullalàààà persino desertificazione. fedifrago, i soggetti rognosi si possono contare sulle dita di una mano. o forse poco più.


Non capisco il motivo per cui, pur giudicando alcuni soggetti "rognosi", non ti piace l'idea che vengano eventualmente messi a tacere da un moderatore....
Io non escludo alcun'ipotesi, nè l'indifferenza nè la presenza di un moderatore....


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> IGNORARE FUNZIONA SOLO CON CHI è TALMENTE INTELLIGENTE DA CAPIRE CHE STA VENENDO IGNORATO...CON TUTTI GLI ALTRI CHE NONOSTANTE L'INDIFFERENZA CONTINUANO AD ATTACCARE, NON FUNZIONA...PERCHè L'INDIFFERENZA STESSA VIENE SCAMBIATA COME TACITO CONSENSO O COME MANCANZA DI ARGOMENTI PER CONTROBATTERE!!!! quindi in questi casi funziona solo il METTERSI AL LORO LIVELLO E RISPONDERE PER COME MERITANO!!!Ciao Giusyyyyyy & ciao Forumisti miei!!!


Ciao Confu!!!!
Come è andata la consegna della tesi?
Magari ne parliamo dopo su msn!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> ullalàààà persino desertificazione. fedifrago, i soggetti rognosi si possono contare sulle dita di una mano. o forse poco più.


senti visto che questi non hanno un cazzo di meglio da fare entrano praticamente in tutti i post e con tutti nello stesso modo insulso!

Per desertificazione intendo che ben pochi ormai han voglia di raccontarsi e di entrare qui dentro e di rapportarsi serenamente con gli altri.

Puoi forse OGGETTIVAMENTE negare che oggi (e da un pò di tempo) sia così?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ignorare non credo che debba significare dare licenza di dire qualunque nefandezza...altrimenti diventa una autolimitazione della mia libertà e connivenza!!
> Ma ti rendi conto che *l'ignorare che tu proponi non è l'isolamento del disturbatore, ma l'omertà* di che non vuol vedere quel che viene fatto dal vicino convinto di poter così lavarsene le mani.
> Comunque anche tu (anche tu?) stai facendo quel che fa Chen ...stai spostando l'argomento della *discussione che è partita con concrete proposte (spostamento di post - richiami espliciti al rispetto del* *regolamento da parte di moderatori - bannamento dei nick che reitarano i comportamenti anti-regolamento*) e che tu implicitamente hai ignorato riproponendo quella che lascia totale libertà di espressione senza neppure i limiti prescritti per legge, ma soprattutto da un regolamento liberamente accettato all'atto dell'iscrizione.
> Non darò seguito ad altri post che non tengano conto delle altre proposte già espresse.


omertà? perchè la chiami così? io la chiamo in questo modo: la mamma dei demenenti è sempre incinta e, se mi trovo davanti uno dei suoi figli lo evito, non perchè do a lui ragione, non perchè non voglio fare valere le mie ragioni, non perchè non ho le palle per rispondere, non perchè sono un caccasotto ma...........perchè ho a che fare con una testa di rapa!
non ho rispettato i regolamenti? invece che ringraziarmi (è un modo di dire) per aver contribuito a chiarire qual'è il problema, in modo cordiale e educato, con rispetto per chi mi sta leggendo, ora mi critichi? clap clap, complimenti!


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non capisco il motivo per cui, pur giudicando alcuni soggetti "rognosi", non ti piace l'idea che vengano eventualmente messi a tacere da un moderatore....
> Io non escludo alcun'ipotesi, nè l'indifferenza nè la presenza di un moderatore....


secondo te un soggetto "rognoso" tace davanti ad un moderatore? giusy79, scendi dalle stelle, non sognare e valuta chi e cosa è un soggetto "rognoso".


----------



## Old Confù (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Confu!!!!
> Come è andata la consegna della tesi?
> Magari ne parliamo dopo su msn!


Mi manca l'ultimo capitolo da consegnare...anzi da farmi correggere....oggi mi ha chiamata la prof. devo andare martedì...cmq davvero, mi sta facendo sklerare...non le va bene mai nulla!!!In ogni caso, ne parliamo magari sul msnger così mi dai qualche parere!!!


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> senti visto che questi non hanno un cazzo di meglio da fare entrano praticamente in tutti i post e con tutti nello stesso modo insulso!
> 
> Per desertificazione intendo che ben pochi ormai han voglia di raccontarsi e di entrare qui dentro e di rapportarsi serenamente con gli altri.
> 
> Puoi forse OGGETTIVAMENTE negare che oggi (e da un pò di tempo) sia così?


maròòòòò: esistono soggetti che non hanno un c°°°o di meglio da fare e, come tali hanno il solo beneficio di rompere entrando in tutti i post. è già una buona cosa che stiamo valutando questi soggetti, fedifrago, non trovi? cosa pretendi da questi soggetti? che da domani abbandonino il forum? che da domani diventino persone con cervello? che si fermino davanti ad un moderatore che intima loro l'alt?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> secondo te un soggetto "rognoso" tace davanti ad un moderatore? giusy79, scendi dalle stelle, non sognare e valuta chi e cosa è un soggetto "rognoso".


Forse non tacerebbe, ma se ad esempio quel moderatore avesse a disposizione uno strumento per far sì che ciò che scrive non venisse letto da NESSUNO? Non credi che si raggiungerebbe lo scopo di sgonfiarlo ed "ammansirlo"?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> IGNORARE FUNZIONA SOLO CON CHI è TALMENTE INTELLIGENTE DA CAPIRE CHE STA VENENDO IGNORATO...CON TUTTI GLI ALTRI CHE NONOSTANTE L'INDIFFERENZA CONTINUANO AD ATTACCARE, NON FUNZIONA...PERCHè L'INDIFFERENZA STESSA VIENE SCAMBIATA COME TACITO CONSENSO O COME MANCANZA DI ARGOMENTI PER CONTROBATTERE!!!! quindi in questi casi funziona solo il METTERSI AL LORO LIVELLO E RISPONDERE PER COME MERITANO!!!Ciao Giusyyyyyy & ciao Forumisti miei!!!


no, cara confusa27: se io tampino e non ho nessun riscontro, voglio proprio vedere come vado avanti nella solitudine. accendi il camino (il fuoco) e poi, ad un tratto non alimentarlo più.............il fuoco si spegne.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse non tacerebbe, ma se ad esempio quel moderatore avesse a disposizione uno strumento per far sì che ciò che scrive non venisse letto da NESSUNO? Non credi che si raggiungerebbe lo scopo di sgonfiarlo ed "ammansirlo"?


fedifrago, qui ci si può iscrivere con un milione di nick. il lavoro del moderatore sarebbe stressante, impegnativo e non servirebbe a molto. guarda quanti stupefacenti vengono sequestrati in italia, ma proporzionalo a quanto ne entra, quotidianamente. non è mai finita.


----------



## Old Confù (16 Febbraio 2008)

*HORC*



horcus ha detto:


> no, cara confusa27: se io tampino e non ho nessun riscontro, voglio proprio vedere come vado avanti nella solitudine. accendi il camino (il fuoco) e poi, ad un tratto non alimentarlo più.............il fuoco si spegne.


credo sia quello che vogliono...poter insultare senza essere chiamati in causa per poter continuare inisturbati con la scusa che dall'altra parte si trovi indifferenza!!!In linea di massima sono d'accordo anch'io...se uno mi sta sulle balle lo ignoro...ma se mi viene rivolto un insulto gratuito...proprio nn ce la faccio a stare zitta!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> fedifrago, qui ci si può iscrivere con un milione di nick. il lavoro del moderatore sarebbe stressante, impegnativo e non servirebbe a molto. guarda quanti stupefacenti vengono sequestrati in italia, ma proporzionalo a quanto ne entra, quotidianamente. non è mai finita.


complimentissimi... tu sì che sei uno con i controcoglioni...
ne hai talmente tanti che riesci a scrivere queste illuminanti proposte solo con un nick di copertura.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> credo sia quello che vogliono...poter insultare senza essere chiamati in causa per poter continuare inisturbati con la scusa che dall'altra parte si trovi indifferenza!!!In linea di massima sono d'accordo anch'io...se uno mi sta sulle balle lo ignoro...ma se mi viene rivolto un insulto gratuito...proprio nn ce la faccio a stare zitta!!!


loro insultano perchè sono certi (e ci sono le prove) che gli altri presenti non vogliono-non riescono ad essere indifferenti.
dimmi: cosa conludi se davanti a un insulto gratutito rispondi? cosa concludi? male che vada provochi altri insulti gratutiti, ma non vieni a acapo di niente. mi sembra di averlo letto qui da qualche parte un modo di dire che già conoscevo: per fare morire un matto c'è bisogno di un muto. se parli, il matto non morirà mai.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> fedifrago, qui ci si può iscrivere con un milione di nick. il lavoro del moderatore sarebbe stressante, impegnativo e non servirebbe a molto. guarda quanti stupefacenti vengono sequestrati in italia, ma proporzionalo a quanto ne entra, quotidianamente. non è mai finita.


Addirittura milioni!!! Eddai, non è che poi sia così difficile aver idonei strumenti (per un moderatore ovviamente che abbia un minimo di potere) per identificare e contenere quei quattro o cinque soggetti...anche perchè finiscono per identificarsi ben presto da soli! 

Non ho però ancora ben capito perchè osteggi così ostinatamente una soluzione che potrebbe metter limite al dilagare del turpiloquio e forse ripristinerebbe una civile convivenza..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> complimentissimi... tu sì che sei uno con i controcoglioni...
> ne hai talmente tanti che riesci a scrivere queste illuminanti proposte solo con un nick di copertura.



Ah... allora non sono il solo ad aver avuto questo dubbio.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> perfetto.chi lo fa?chi può farlo?non è banale se in una rissa uno di quelli che non riesce a non ignorare si sente offeso che succede??non è solo ignorare le offese...è proprio non rispondere!!non interagire!!Isolare!!
> è questo che non si riesce a fare perchè ti giri e trovi quello che ci parla come una persona normale....salvo poi risentirsi se poi viene tirato in ballo ....chi non ha postato almeno una volta leggendo nefandezze???chi?
> lo abbiamo fatto tutti...non perchè non siamo adulti ma perchè certe assurdità fanno ribollire...e ci rompiamo le scatole ad esser presi per i fondelli e a vedere le discussioni TUTTE rovinate da soloni di infima categoria....LI VOGLIAMO FUORI!


 
avete fatto in modo  che Sahar se ne andasse via.
questo è scandaloso.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Addirittura milioni!!! Eddai, non è che poi sia così difficile aver idonei strumenti (per un moderatore ovviamente che abbia un minimo di potere) per identificare e contenere quei quattro o cinque soggetti...anche perchè finiscono per identificarsi ben presto da soli!
> 
> Non ho però ancora ben capito perchè osteggi così ostinatamente una soluzione che potrebbe metter limite al dilagare del turpiloquio e forse ripristinerebbe una civile convivenza..


ci sono pochi elementi che danno fastidio. al di la di questi, non ci sarebbe nessun limite di nessun tipo.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> avete fatto in modo che Sahar se ne andasse via.
> questo è scandaloso.


Senti cocca, se sarah se ne è andata  è per il clima di sospetto che TU hai alimentato...quindi abbi il pudore, se conosci questa parola, almeno di star zitta!


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ah... allora non sono il solo ad aver avuto questo dubbio.


queste vostre teorie che però avete paura di mettere in pratica. avete dei presentimenti ma vigliacca boia se avete il coraggio di fare i nomi. siete così sicuri delle vostre teorie ma la pratica.......nisba!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> ci sono pochi elementi che danno fastidio. al di la di questi, non ci sarebbe nessun limite di nessun tipo.


Non hai risposto...


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti cocca, se sarah se ne è andata è per il clima di sospetto che TU hai alimentato...quindi abbi il pudore, se conosci questa parola, almeno di star zitta!


fedifrago per favore basta. non sono problemi tuoi. se sei con la coscenza pulita, saprai che sara non se ne è andata per causa tua. non fare l'avvocato e pensa per te, senza criticare tristano e nessun'altro. grazie e scusa se mi sono permesso.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> avete fatto in modo che Sahar se ne andasse via.
> questo è scandaloso.


tristano fatti gli affari tuoi e non puntare l'indice di sgradimento contro nessuno. guarda te stressa, solo te stessa. grazie e scusa se mi sono permesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ignorare non credo che debba significare dare licenza di dire qualunque nefandezza...altrimenti diventa una autolimitazione della mia libertà e connivenza!!
> Ma ti rendi conto che *l'ignorare che tu proponi non è l'isolamento del disturbatore, ma l'omertà* di che non vuol vedere quel che viene fatto dal vicino convinto di poter così lavarsene le mani.
> Comunque anche tu (anche tu?) stai facendo quel che fa Chen ...stai spostando l'argomento della *discussione che è partita con concrete proposte (spostamento di post - richiami espliciti al rispetto del* *regolamento da parte di moderatori - bannamento dei nick che reitarano i comportamenti anti-regolamento*) e che tu implicitamente hai ignorato riproponendo quella che lascia totale libertà di espressione senza neppure i limiti prescritti per legge, ma soprattutto da un regolamento liberamente accettato all'atto dell'iscrizione.
> Non darò seguito ad altri post che non tengano conto delle altre proposte già espresse.





horcus ha detto:


> omertà? perchè la chiami così? io la chiamo in questo modo: la mamma dei demenenti è sempre incinta e, se mi trovo davanti uno dei suoi figli lo evito, non perchè do a lui ragione, non perchè non voglio fare valere le mie ragioni, non perchè non ho le palle per rispondere, non perchè sono un caccasotto ma...........perchè ho a che fare con una testa di rapa!
> non ho rispettato i regolamenti? invece che ringraziarmi (è un modo di dire) per aver contribuito a chiarire qual'è il problema, in modo cordiale e educato, con rispetto per chi mi sta leggendo, ora mi critichi? clap clap, complimenti!


Ripeto che se c'è qualcuno che ha ignorato per mesi sono io.
Si può lasciare senza segnalazione l'insulto rivolto al singolo (io ho ignorato "pantegana che trama nell'ombra" proprio perché non avevo risposto ai precedenti epiteti di cretina, banale, ridicola, incapace di ragionamento, mentalità ristretta, ignorante ecc e anche quello ho ignorato) ma non è possibile ignorare insulti razzisti sia che vengano rivolti agli ebrei come ai non indigenti a chi non ha fatto un corso di studi a chi non condivide filosofie.
Come non è possibile ignorare chi si permette di usare confessioni intime fatte nel forum o in privato per denigrare.
Per questo ritengo sia utile considerare l'idea di istituire un gruppo di moderatori che curino semplicemente il rispotto del regolamento spostando e chiudendo le discussioni, invitando il rispetto delle regole perfino usando il cartellino rosso per chi avesse come unico scopo il disturbo...così come avviene ovunque.
Vedi che di nuovo non ho ignorato per chiarire.
Ma non sono in grado di spiegarmi con più chiarezza per cui se non sono riuscita a farmi capire su questo argomento non ti risponderò ancora perché non sarei in grado di farlo meglio.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non hai risposto...


si che ti ho risposto. ti ho chiaramente detto che, esclusa questa manciata di guerrieri, il forum proseguirebbe come mesi fa, sino dalla sua nascita.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> fedifrago per favore basta. non sono problemi tuoi. se sei con la coscenza pulita, saprai che sara non se ne è andata per causa tua. non fare l'avvocato e pensa per te, senza criticare tristano e nessun'altro. grazie e scusa se mi sono permesso.


Hai ragione...ma l'ipocrisia in questo caso è qualcosa di davvero disgustoso!

Ma hai ragione, è inutile spiegare certi concetti a chi non li può comprendere!

Mi asterrò!

Ma TU ancora non hai risposto...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> si che ti ho risposto. ti ho chiaramente detto che, *esclusa questa manciata di guerrieri, il forum proseguirebbe come mesi fa,* sino dalla sua nascita.


 
Allora perchè non permettere di intervenire su quei quattro o cinque forzatamente, visto il fallimento di ogni altra autoregolamentazione?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ripeto che se c'è qualcuno che ha ignorato per mesi sono io.
> Si può lasciare senza segnalazione l'insulto rivolto al singolo (io ho ignorato "pantegana che trama nell'ombra" proprio perché non avevo risposto ai precedenti epiteti di cretina, banale, ridicola, incapace di ragionamento, mentalità ristretta, ignorante ecc e anche quello ho ignorato) ma *non è possibile ignorare* insulti razzisti sia che vengano rivolti agli ebrei come ai non indigenti a chi non ha fatto un corso di studi a chi non condivide filosofie.
> Come non è possibile ignorare chi si permette di usare confessioni intime fatte nel forum o in privato per denigrare.
> Per questo ritengo sia utile considerare l'idea di istituire un gruppo di moderatori che curino semplicemente il rispotto del regolamento spostando e chiudendo le discussioni, invitando il rispetto delle regole perfino usando il cartellino rosso per chi avesse come unico scopo il disturbo...così come avviene ovunque.
> ...


che non sia possibile, questo lo dici tu. volere è potere, in questo caso. se poi non vuoi, è un altro paio di maniche.
avanti con i moderatori: quando vedrete che hanno anche loro le mani legate e che la miglior soluzione è quella di ignorare come un "fai da te", ne riparleremo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma l'ipocrisia in questo caso è qualcosa di davvero disgustoso!
> 
> Ma hai ragione, è inutile spiegare certi concetti a chi non li può comprendere!
> 
> ...


Stai dialogando con più nick...parlando di un altro nick ...ma di quante persone si tratta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora perchè non permettere di intervenire su quei quattro o cinque forzatamente, visto il fallimento di ogni altra autoregolamentazione?


tu mi fai fesso o cosa? la vuoi capire che non si riuscirebbe? Il moderatore, o avrà la bacchetta magica o cosa ca°°o potrà fare? Espellere, azzittire, denunciare.........ma va, ma va..........


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> si che ti ho risposto. ti ho chiaramente detto che, esclusa questa manciata di guerrieri, il forum proseguirebbe come mesi fa, sino dalla sua nascita.


te ci hai più di un motivo per volerci fuori dai piedi...
io non me la bevo affatto che il motivo reale è il bene del forum..
ma non importa.
fate come volete.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Intervengo solo per dire che potremmo passare alla pratica.

Possiamo votare?

Così tutti avranno modo di esprimersi.
Stiamo discutendo solo in 4-5, io vorrei sentire tutti.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> queste vostre teorie che però avete paura di mettere in pratica. avete dei presentimenti ma vigliacca boia se avete il coraggio di fare i nomi. siete così sicuri delle vostre teorie ma la pratica.......nisba!


Frena Horcus, ho parlato di dubbio non di certezza e lo avevo scritto anche nel post di prima, se mi sbaglio....tanto meglio....quando la discussione, seppur con opinioni diverse, rimane civile ben venga !


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti cocca, se sarah se ne è andata è per il clima di sospetto che TU hai alimentato...quindi abbi il pudore, se conosci questa parola, almeno di star zitta!


 
no pollo, Sahar l'avete cacciata via voi con i vostri attegiamenti accusatori, l'avete messa alla porta. 


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=179675#post179675


vergognatevi tutti quelli di questo tread.

Sahar è una persona buona e voi avete fatto in modo che se ne andasse via.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> tristano fatti gli affari tuoi e non puntare l'indice di sgradimento contro nessuno. guarda te stressa, solo te stessa. grazie e scusa se mi sono permesso.












  depistaggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ok ok, capito tutto


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

*coda di paglia*



Anna A ha detto:


> te ci hai più di un motivo per volerci fuori dai piedi...
> io non me la bevo affatto che il motivo reale è il bene del forum..
> ma non importa.
> fate come volete.


coda di paglia. mi spiace ma hai la coda di paglia. non eri in lista e ti sei auto-iscritta. sei anche poco furba.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

*BUON POMERIGGIO*

Bla bla bla ... si parla s'insinua ma come al solito non vengono fuori i nomi

Siate seri, una volta e per tutte: Chi volete fuori da qui?

1) Il pechinese (Chen)

... e poi?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> tu mi fai fesso o cosa? la vuoi capire che non si riuscirebbe? Il moderatore, o avrà la bacchetta magica o cosa ca°°o potrà fare? Espellere, azzittire, denunciare.........ma va, ma va..........


Allora i casi sono due: 

1) O sei in buona fede e NON sai come può agire un moderatore e di quali strumenti può venir dotato (controllo degli IP, chiusura e spostamento di thread, bannamento temporaneo o definitivo di certi utenti-non tutti per problemi di rete-ma di alcuni si). La vuoi chiamare bacchetta magica anzicchè strumenti? Va bene uguale! 

2) O NON sei in buona fede e ripeti ossessivamente concetti che han già dimostrato la loro inefficacia e che han portato a questo sfacelo...con il classico gattopardesco: far finta di cambiar tutto...per non far cambiare nulla! (questo è l'additare soluzioni già rivelatisi inefficaci come panacea)

Dimmi tu: quale accendiamo?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora i casi sono due:
> 
> 1) O sei in buona fede e NON sai come può agire un moderatore e di quali strumenti può venir dotato (controllo degli IP, chiusura e spostamento di thread, bannamento temporaneo o definitivo di certi utenti-non tutti per problemi di rete-ma di alcuni si). La vuoi chiamare bacchetta magica anzicchè strumenti? Va bene uguale!
> 
> ...


sono in buona fede e ti dimostrerò (dicendo chiaramente quando mi clonerò) che, il moderatore mi banna e io mi iscrivo nuovamente. a meno che il moderatore non mi possa mandare fuori uso il computer. sai non posso permettermi di comprarne uno al giorno.
capisci cosa voglio dire?


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per dire che potremmo passare alla pratica.
> 
> Possiamo votare?
> 
> ...


ok per la pratica giusy79. apri un thread e CHE SIA DEDICATO ALLE SOLE VOTAZIONI, mi raccomando. Mo' stiamo a vedere in quanti hanno capito. facciamo le cose perbene: inseriscilo nella giusta categoria. dai, incominciamo a rispettare le regole.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bla bla bla ... si parla s'insinua ma come al solito non vengono fuori i nomi
> 
> Siate seri, una volta e per tutte: *Chi volete fuori da qui?*
> 
> ...


nessuno, nessuno mari', nessuno. neanche chensamurai. volere un pizzico di ordine, non significa voler espellere qualcuno.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> nessuno, nessuno mari', nessuno. neanche chensamurai. volere un pizzico di ordine, non significa voler espellere qualcuno.


E allora? ... solo aria fritta?



SCUSATE O T


*MA FA QUANDO TORNA?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora? ... solo aria fritta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se l'ordine lo definisci aria fritta, incominciamo male. fa ritornerà presto.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono stata..molti mesi fa...una fautrice dell'ignorare, ma poi ho visto che non funziona e non solo perché c'è chi continua a disquisire (a volte son stati a farlo anche coloro che ora non sopportano pi la situazione) amabilmente ignorando non l'autore delle provocazione, ma solo il singolo (singolo si fa per dire ...i singoli numerosissimi) post offensivo o provocatorio o indegno.
> 
> Ho pure provato proprio in questi giorni a spezzare il serpente di botta e risposta fuori tema ponendo questioni per riportare al tema. Ma anche questo si è risultato inutile perché non esiste la voluntà non solo di discutetre davvero, ma di mettersi in discussione.
> 
> ...


 
Concordo.
Inoltre il problema è anche l'immagine che diamo all'esterno del forum
Tu puoi ignorare quanto vuoi ma che ci siano scritte cose orribili è visibile esternamente.Quindi se uno vuole ricevere supporto sull'argomento 'tradimento' credo che un minimo di dubbio se lo ponga prima di entrare in un forum in cui regna l'indecenza.Il forum insomma perde il proprio significato..non credo che sia la soluzione corretta.


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Inoltre il problema è anche l'immagine che diamo all'esterno del forum
> Tu puoi ignorare quanto vuoi ma che ci siano scritte cose orribili è visibile esternamente.Quindi se uno vuole ricevere supporto sull'argomento 'tradimento' credo che un minimo di dubbio se lo ponga prima di entrare in un forum in cui regna l'indecenza.Il forum insomma perde il proprio significato..non credo che sia la soluzione corretta.


e allora cosa proponi di fare? magari di informatica-internet te ne intendi più di me. sbatti fuori un nick, ne compare un altro, sbatti fuori anche questo.......intanto i messaggi vengono pubblicati, quindi la magra figura 'sto sito la fa ugualmente, non credi?


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> *se l'ordine lo definisci aria fritta, incominciamo male.* *fa ritornerà presto.*



Questo di cui state discutendo non e' voglia di trovare ordine, ma bensi' materia di discussione per lunedi per qualcuno.


... ne sai qualcosa? sei ben informato?


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono stata..molti mesi fa...una fautrice dell'ignorare, ma poi ho visto che non funziona e non solo perché c'è chi continua a disquisire (a volte son stati a farlo anche coloro che ora non sopportano pi la situazione) amabilmente ignorando non l'autore delle provocazione, ma solo il singolo (singolo si fa per dire ...i singoli numerosissimi) post offensivo o provocatorio o indegno.
> 
> Ho pure provato proprio in questi giorni a spezzare il serpente di botta e risposta fuori tema ponendo questioni per riportare al tema. Ma anche questo si è risultato inutile perché non esiste la voluntà non solo di discutetre davvero, ma di mettersi in discussione.
> 
> ...





fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ah... allora non sono il solo ad aver avuto questo dubbio.


certo che no...fatto sta che gli state rispondendo tutti come se fosse uno sensato....che perdita di tempo immane...


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo di cui state discutendo non e' voglia di trovare ordine, ma bensi' *materia di discussione per lunedi per qualcuno*.
> 
> 
> ... ne sai qualcosa? sei ben informato?


vedremo chi riuscirà a non dare retta a qualcuno


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> nessuno, nessuno mari', nessuno. neanche chensamurai. volere un pizzico di ordine, non significa voler espellere qualcuno.


Su questo posso concordare anche io...sarebbe sufficente "spuntare" le armi del turpiloquio e dell'offesa gratuita e fuori luogo spostando le discussioni che degenerano in luoghi almeno non visibili da chi non è iscritto ed inducendo così, si spera, chi moderato di suo non lo è a divenirlo, togliendogli visibilità e platea gli si toglie l'ossigeno...

Concordi su questo almeno?


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> e allora cosa proponi di fare? magari di informatica-internet te ne intendi più di me. sbatti fuori un nick, ne compare un altro, sbatti fuori anche questo.......intanto i messaggi vengono pubblicati, quindi la magra figura 'sto sito la fa ugualmente, non credi?


 
Marco piantala


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora? ... solo aria fritta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che elencare nick farebbe comodo a chi vuol sapere quali e quanti siano stati sgamati.
Vedi Tristano che ha aperto una discussione indirizzata a Chen, Oscuro e ...le altre se stesse per denunciare la libera scelta di andarsene di una utente (di cui peraltro si conosceva ben poco oltre la predilezione per i paccheri e le singolari consuetudini con gli amici...che ha preso questa drammatica decisione quando si è sospettato che fosse un clone della stessa Tristano/Cat/Actarus & c) attribuendo ad altri uno stile relazionale proprio.

Non intendo continuare una discussione che è solo sterile polemica con Horcus che mi sa che di cloni si intende bene.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su questo posso concordare anche io...*sarebbe sufficente "spuntare" le armi del turpiloquio e dell'offesa gratuita e fuori luogo spostando le discussioni che degenerano in luoghi almeno non visibili da chi non è iscritto ed inducendo così, si spera, chi moderato di suo non lo è a divenirlo, togliendogli visibilità e platea gli si toglie l'ossigeno...*
> 
> Concordi su questo almeno?


Sono d'accordo pure io l'idea non e' selvaggia


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> certo che no...fatto sta che gli state rispondendo tutti come se fosse uno sensato....che perdita di tempo immane...


sarò insensato ma forse qualcuno ha capito che queste cose insensate forse sono più sensate di quanto tu possa credere. ma ora mi odi, tanto, tantissimo, perchè mi sono permesso di farti notare che dai corda a chi critichi (a parte me, ora, da furba mi stai evitando per non darmela vinta).


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Marco piantala


Luigi, grazie.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> ok per la pratica giusy79. apri un thread e CHE SIA DEDICATO ALLE SOLE VOTAZIONI, mi raccomando. Mo' stiamo a vedere in quanti hanno capito. facciamo le cose perbene: inseriscilo nella giusta categoria. dai, incominciamo a rispettare le regole.


Sempre per esigenze di ordine e di procedere non in astratto ma nel concreto ora inviterei GIOVANNI a dire se è disponibile a far questo, ovvero se la maggioranza decidesse per una forma di moderazione (ripeto per chiarezza: *spostamento e/o chiusura Thread, occultamento utente, sospensione temporanea utenti per fatti o scritti gravi e conclamati) *lui fornirebbe gli strumenti necessari a questo moderatore?


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Marco* piantala


DICI? 

Ma perche' poi?


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che elencare nick farebbe comodo a chi vuol sapere quali e quanti siano stati sgamati.
> Vedi Tristano che ha aperto una discussione indirizzata a Chen, Oscuro e ...le altre se stesse per denunciare la libera scelta di andarsene di una utente (di cui peraltro si conosceva ben poco oltre la predilezione per i paccheri e le singolari consuetudini con gli amici...che ha preso questa drammatica decisione quando si è sospettato che fosse un clone della stessa Tristano/Cat/Actarus & c) attribuendo ad altri uno stile relazionale proprio.
> 
> Non intendo continuare una discussione che è solo sterile polemica con Horcus che mi sa che di cloni si intende bene.


 
Sahar non è mio clone.
un gruppo di utenti di questo forum si è messo a fare la guerra a lei, ad alexandros che se n'è andato appena è arrivato, ad altri nick sospettati di essere cloni.

VOI L'AVETE FATTA ANDARE VIA E QUESTA COSA E' IGNOBILE


con l'ultima frase horus viene accusato di essere un clne pure lui.
che fate adesso, la guerra anche a lui finchè non se ne va?


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che elencare nick farebbe comodo a chi vuol sapere quali e quanti siano stati sgamati.
> Vedi Tristano che ha aperto una discussione indirizzata a Chen, Oscuro e ...le altre se stesse per denunciare la libera scelta di andarsene di una utente (di cui peraltro si conosceva ben poco oltre la predilezione per i paccheri e le singolari consuetudini con gli amici...che ha preso questa drammatica decisione quando si è sospettato che fosse un clone della stessa Tristano/Cat/Actarus & c) attribuendo ad altri uno stile relazionale proprio.
> 
> Non intendo continuare una discussione che è solo sterile polemica con Horcus che mi sa che di cloni si intende bene.


  VEDO VEDO...


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> DICI?
> 
> Ma perche' poi?


 
no non dico.
ma questo qui è originale come quell'altra....


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> Luigi, grazie.


... A STO PUNTO PENSAVO PASQUALE


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Io vorrei leggere cosa pensa Giovanni, che magari si potrebbe far portavoce di Fa, se non vuol intervenire lui direttamente....


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... A STO PUNTO PENSAVO PASQUALE


voglio sapere chi è marco e chi è quell'altra (che non ha nome).


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no non dico.
> ma questo qui è originale come quell'altra....








  punto e daccapo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... A STO PUNTO PENSAVO PASQUALE



Ma chi ? Quello della scenetta di Totò


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> voglio sapere chi è marco


 
ti credono un clone.
preparati al linciaggio.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma chi ? Quello della scenetta di Totò



ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ti credono un clone.
> preparati al linciaggio.


per tornare al discorso di prima, non mi fermo davanti a ciò che pensano. vogliono pensarlo? glie lo farò pensare, non ho problemi ad assecondare le persone.


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*??????????*



horcus ha detto:


> se l'ordine lo definisci aria fritta, incominciamo male. fa ritornerà presto.


 
Tornerà presto..... ma davvero? Benissimo, così SE COME AL SOLITO ARRIVEREMO AD UN NULLA DI FATTO, sarà lui a decidere una volta per tutte.
Decisamente questo forum sembra diventato una via di mezzo fra un Asilo Mariucciae.... mah
Io pongo la questione dall'altra parte.... non vi sembra che la presa di coscienza di essere tanto sgraditi e mal sopportati dovrebbe suggerire, a chi sa di avere determinati comportamenti ad andarsene o ad imparare a stare nel sociale?
Poichè non ci riescono, è evidente che servono coercizioni.... e possono essere solo di due tipi, volontarie da parte dell'utenza (condizione mi pare scartata salvo altre trattative) o interventi tecnici precisi che, per quanto inefficaci, aggirabili e non osservati (leggi rientro con altri nick o cloni) almeno daranno la misura di quanto siano malsopportati ed innescare una tale insofferenza da non considerarli neppure nel forum.
Dici bene quando asserisci che isolarli sarebbe solo un problema di accordo di massima fra gli utenti, stanchi di queste incursioni, e che il solo dictat sarebbe di NON rispondere MAI, ma spesso quando questa gente (che in questo è preparatissima), tocca le corde della sensibilità individuale, capisci bene che l'utenza si aspetta un supporto dal forum che la ospita.... Giusto, sbagliato, non saprei dire, ma ormai ci si sente come se venendo investiti per strada e qualcuno ci dà una mano a toglierci dal traffico, sia inutile...è chiaro che non risolverebbe i traumi ma ci eviterebbe di essere ulteriormente maciullati.... da altro traffico.
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (16 Febbraio 2008)

signori mi dispiace ma state perdendo tempo ed acqua a lavare la testa al ciuccio...

l'unica, vi ripeto, e' la spranga.... al MINIMO accenno, no' alla rissa conclamata, chi innesca la discussione va fuori dai koglioni e alla seconda, terza sprangata il vizio se lo toglie e se rimane abbozza oseno' se ne va per altri lidi....

il resto so' chiacchiere inutili...

Per me l'errore e' aver voi riammesso chen dopo la sprangata iniziale e meno male che io all'epoca non c'ero, cosi' non posso essere accusato come concausa del caos.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tornerà presto..... ma davvero? Benissimo, così SE COME AL SOLITO ARRIVEREMO AD UN NULLA DI FATTO, sarà lui a decidere una volta per tutte.
> Decisamente questo forum sembra diventato una via di mezzo fra un Asilo Mariuccia.
> Io pongo la questione dall'altra parte.... non vi sembra che la presa di coscienza di essere tanto sgraditi e mal sopportati dovrebbe suggerire, a chi sa di avere determinati comportamenti ad andarsene o ad imparere a stare nel sociale?
> Poichè non ci riescono, è evidente che servono coercizioni.... e possono essere solo di due tipi, volontarie da parte dell'utenza (condizione mi pare scartata salvo altre trattative) o interventi tecnici precisi che, per quanto inefficaci, aggirabili e non osservati (leggi rientro con altri nick o cloni) almeno daranno la misura di quanto siano malsopportati ed innescare una tale insofferenza da non considerarli neppure nel forum.
> ...


OH FINALMENTE!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> per tornare al discorso di prima, non mi fermo davanti a ciò che pensano. vogliono pensarlo? glie lo farò pensare, non ho problemi ad assecondare le persone.


 
le tue idee hanno una notevole connotazione logica e probabilmente risolutiva di molti problemi qui dentro.


ho impressione però che loro per primi non desiderano come dici tu, ignorare chen e altri. loro per primi voglio bisboccia.

hai notato che non appena scrive qualsiasi cosa chen tutte queste persone del gruppetto lo attaccano?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

















Ciao Marì....freddo anche nella calda Sicilia ?

Qui c'è un vento che taglia in due


----------



## Old horcus (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> le tue idee hanno una notevole connotazione logica e probabilmente risolutiva di molti problemi qui dentro.
> 
> 
> *ho impressione però che loro per primi non desiderano come dici tu, ignorare chen e altri. loro per primi voglio bisboccia.*
> ...


già sto sui co°°°ni a molti, se poi ti do ragione mi tiro la zappa sui piedi e chi mi caga più? poi si domandano perchè uno si inventa i cloni.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> già sto sui co°°°ni a molti, se poi ti do ragione mi tiro la zappa sui piedi e chi mi caga più?


 













  hai ragione, non solo non ti cagherebbero più ma ti pelerebbero vivo senza prima farti lesso


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Marì....freddo anche nella calda Sicilia ?
> 
> Qui c'è un vento che taglia in due



Qui primaverile con tendenza al frizzante  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   na favola!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Tornerà presto..... ma davvero? Ci sono persone che vogliono pensare di essere sempre meglio informate degli altri*Benissimo, così SE COME AL SOLITO ARRIVEREMO AD UN NULLA DI FATTO, sarà lui a decidere una volta per tutte.
> Decisamente questo forum sembra diventato una via di mezzo fra un Asilo Mariuccia.
> Io pongo la questione dall'altra parte.... non vi sembra che la presa di coscienza di essere tanto sgraditi e mal sopportati dovrebbe suggerire, a chi sa di avere determinati comportamenti ad andarsene o ad imparere a stare nel sociale?
> Poichè non ci riescono,* è evidente che servono coercizioni.... e possono essere solo di due tipi, volontarie da parte dell'utenza* (condizione mi pare scartata salvo altre trattative) *o interventi tecnici precisi che, per quanto inefficaci, aggirabili e non osservati* (leggi rientro con altri nick o cloni) *almeno daranno la misura di quanto siano malsopportati ed innescare una tale insofferenza da non considerarli neppure nel forum*.*E in questo modo sarà comunque chiaro che certe posizioni non sono condivise*
> ...


*Non ci resta che avere l'appoggio di Admin.*
*E scegliere i moderatori.*
Continuo a voler pensare che la propsta di chiedere a Chen di fare il moderatore, avanzata in passato da Admin, fosse una battuta.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui primaverile con tendenza al frizzante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buon per te !!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non ci resta che avere l'appoggio di Admin.*
> *E scegliere i moderatori.*
> Continuo a voler pensare che la propsta di chiedere a Chen di fare il moderatore, avanzata in passato da Admin, fosse una battuta.


Già fatto...ora attendiamo risposta.

Ovvio che il moderatore dovrà avere un minimo di consenso...proporrei una rosa di nomi sempre tramite sondaggio fra chi si dichiarerà disponibile.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> già sto sui co°°°ni a molti, se poi ti do ragione mi tiro la zappa sui piedi e chi mi caga più? poi si domandano perchè uno si inventa i cloni.


Anche qualcun altro sta sui coglioni a te visto che eviti di rispondere a proposte dirette e non all'aria fritta su cui ti vien chiesto di prendere precisa posizione...ma non c'è problema!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già fatto...ora attendiamo risposta.
> 
> Ovvio che il moderatore dovrà avere un minimo di consenso...proporrei una rosa di nomi sempre tramite sondaggio fra chi si dichiarerà disponibile.


Ma non e' possibile spostare solo i post in luogo non accessibile ai non registrati?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non e' possibile spostare solo i post in luogo non accessibile ai non registrati?


Marì però chi è registrato legge comunque....


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì però chi è registrato legge comunque....


... ma, ha la scelta di leggere o meno ... almeno per il bene del forum

Poi la "Platea" sarebbe limitata, e questo non piace a chi vuole "Esibirsi"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  capiti ci siamo


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

*...ipotesi perfetta...*

Carissimi, 
scusate questo mio intervento ma la mia opinione ora voglio illustrrarvi. Ho notato che, ultimamente, diversi utenti sono cambiati. Cambiati in cosa? Nel loro modo di fare, di essere, di postare...li leggo più nervosi, nevrastenici, intollerabili. 
Vorrei fare qualche nome, ma evito per non innescare l'ennesima guerra.
Può essere che, non sistemandosi (la situazione sentimentale) come vorremmo, la cosa ci irrita e ci fa essere più sofferenti anche verso il prossimo?
mr.perfect


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

ma pensa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> scusate questo mio intervento ma la mia opinione ora voglio illustrarvi. Ho notato che, ultimamente, diversi utenti sono cambiati. Cambiati in cosa? Nel loro modo di fare, di essere, di postare...li leggo più nervosi, nevrastenici, intollerabili.
> Vorrei fare qualche nome, ma evito per non innescare l'ennesima guerra.
> Può essere che, non sistemandosi (la situazione sentimentale) come vorremmo, la cosa ci irrita e ci fa essere più sofferenti anche verso il prossimo?
> mr.perfect


Ipotesi im-perfecta direi
visione limitata possiedi
forse oltre i nick non vedi


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> scusate questo mio intervento ma la mia opinione ora voglio illustrrarvi. Ho notato che, ultimamente, diversi utenti sono cambiati. Cambiati in cosa? Nel loro modo di *fare, di essere, di postare...li leggo più nervosi, nevrastenici, intollerabili. *
> *Vorrei fare qualche nome, ma evito per non innescare l'ennesima guerra.*
> *Può essere che, non sistemandosi (la situazione sentimentale) come vorremmo, la cosa ci irrita e ci fa essere più sofferenti anche verso il prossimo?*
> *mr.perfect*






sante parole perfect, sante parole.
sentono la quaresima, san valentino è andato male per loro 

	
	
		
		
	


	






dovrebber rilassarsi un po e innamorarsi.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ipotesi im-perfecta direi
> visione limitata possiedi
> forse oltre i nick non vedi


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> scusate questo mio intervento ma la mia opinione ora voglio illustrrarvi. Ho notato che, ultimamente, diversi utenti sono cambiati. Cambiati in cosa? Nel loro modo di fare, di essere, di postare...li leggo più nervosi, nevrastenici, intollerabili.
> Vorrei fare qualche nome, ma evito per non innescare l'ennesima guerra.
> Può essere che, non sistemandosi (la situazione sentimentale) come vorremmo, la cosa ci irrita e ci fa essere più sofferenti anche verso il prossimo?
> mr.perfect


e invece dovresti farli i nomi... perché, e te lo dico sinceramente... che qui si dia la colpa di tutto solo a cen e agli ex dol mi sembra un modo molto perbenista di spostare l'attenzione...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ipotesi im-perfecta direi
> visione limitata possiedi
> forse oltre i nick non vedi


no, gioia, il modo di fare di certi utenti sono cambiati. te l'assicuro. io in alcuni non riconosco gli stessi di qualche mese addietro. fidati, ora non sto scherzando e ritienimi Marco e non mr.perfect.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> no, gioia, il modo di fare di certi utenti sono cambiati. te l'assicuro. io in alcuni non riconosco gli stessi di qualche mese addietro. fidati, ora non sto scherzando e ritienimi Marco e non mr.perfect.


Ma ti sono sfuggiti dei post pregressi che giustificano...
Fidati


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti sono sfuggiti dei post pregressi che giustificano...
> Fidati


e mica sempre, sai Persa? mica sempre...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti sono sfuggiti dei post pregressi che giustificano...
> Fidati


...sarà...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> no, gioia, il modo di fare di certi utenti sono cambiati. te l'assicuro. io in alcuni non riconosco gli stessi di qualche mese addietro. fidati, ora non sto scherzando e ritienimi Marco e non mr.perfect.


Marco, non perchè ho la coda di paglia, ma perchè so benissimo che oggi son molto più insofferente di qualche tempo fa, ti rispondo:

NON SE NE PUO' PIU' DEL CLIMA CHE SI E' VENUTO INSTAURANDO E CHE DEGENERA GIORNO DOPO GIORNO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In parole povere...mi son davvero rotto i coglioni! E a quanto pare, anche parecchi altri oltre a me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E dire che non va proprio male l'altro aspetto a cui facevi riferimento!!


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

io sarò nervosa....ma niente affatto scema...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Marco, non perchè ho la coda di paglia, ma perchè so benissimo che oggi son molto più insofferente di qualche tempo fa, ti rispondo:
> 
> NON SE NE PUO' PIU' DEL CLIMA CHE SI E' VENUTO INSTAURANDO E CHE DEGENERA GIORNO DOPO GIORNO!
> 
> ...


ti confido che ho notato anche in te questo cambiamento e la cosa mi ha messo tristezza e sono rimasto dispiaciuto.
feddy, se c'è un sistema per far ritornare il forum quel che era (ma i cloni mr.perfect e pino me li dovete concedere), ben venga. vorrei che diventasse quel che era al tempo in cui mi iscrissi, ma senza escludere le new entry. queste ultime, però, devono dare una mano e devono collaborare, naturalmente.
mr.perfect


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Mah...*

E se fosse che a rendere certa altra utenza più al curaro non siano i problemi sentimentali, ma il fatto di non averne per nulla, causa assenza di materia prima??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io sarò nervosa....ma niente affatto scema...


gioia, si sta parlando di nervosismo (che anche in te ho letto) e non di scemenza
mr.perfect


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E se fosse che a rendere certa utanza più al curaro non siano i problemi sentimentali, ma il fatto di non averne per nulla, causa assenza di materia prima???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


può essere, bruja, può essere. secondo me non abbiamo ciò che vorremmo ed il nervosismo si ripercuote incontrollabile anche tra noi. inconsciamente.
mr.perfect


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> può essere, bruja, può essere. secondo me non abbiamo ciò che vorremmo ed il nervosismo si ripercuote incontrollabile anche tra noi. inconsciamente.
> mr.perfect


almeno io lo ammetto... che sono sbagliata per un motivo ben specifico...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> può essere, bruja, può essere. secondo me non abbiamo ciò che vorremmo ed il nervosismo si ripercuote incontrollabile anche tra noi. inconsciamente.
> mr.perfect


Per queste ragioni nervosi lo si è tutti per definizione qui dentro e chi invece la materia ce l'ha magari sta pure peggio...
Non è questione di problemi personali, ma di forum e di desiderio di ritrovare quel clima che ci faceva pensare di aver avuto la fortuna di trovare proprio delle belle persone.
Le belle persone restano tali...ma nel loro piccolo s'incazzano anche loro...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Quanti di noi...*

...sono "costretti" in questo momento a stare qui davanti al pc quando invece vorrebbero essere in giro con un serio partner...io per primo, anche se vi adoro tutti. Quanti non vorrebbero fare gli amanti ma prendere la posizione del partner ufficiale? Quanti hanno storie sentimentali burrascose e invece vorrebbero averle tranquille e pacifiche? Forse è questo (e tanto altro che non ho citato) che ci rende più nervosi.
mr.perfect


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*ok*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> può essere, bruja, può essere. secondo me non abbiamo ciò che vorremmo ed il nervosismo si ripercuote incontrollabile anche tra noi. inconsciamente.
> mr.perfect


Credo si debba spostare l'angolazione della visuale.
Il fatto è che al nervosismo ed alla malsopportazione, che spesso ha motivazioni proprie ed indipendenti da personali situazioni, dovrebbe accompagnarsi COME RISPOSTA una presa d'atto che disturbare non giova a nessuno, men che meno a chi crede di risolvere le cose accusando o denunciando  la malsopportazione altrui.  C'è sempre un motivo quando si è invisi agli altri, e se ce ne freghiamo e non ne ricerchiamo gli eventuali motivi, è perchè non ci interessa il luogo e le persone relative, quindi perchè starci.... mi pare sia una semplicissima considerazione che non richiede neppure una intelligenza sopraffina.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> *signori mi dispiace ma state perdendo tempo ed acqua a lavare la testa al ciuccio...*
> 
> l'unica, vi ripeto, e' la spranga.... al MINIMO accenno, no' alla rissa conclamata, chi innesca la discussione va fuori dai koglioni e alla seconda, terza sprangata il vizio se lo toglie e se rimane abbozza oseno' se ne va per altri lidi....
> 
> ...


Non posso che concordare con te ... ho letto un po in giro nel forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cio' che semina (la malata), e mi sono dovuta mordere le dita per non rispondere ...


LIBERTA' non e' Libertinaggio ... ma oramai siamo agli sgoccioli, i forum non sono ETERNI e forse anche questo ha fatto il suo tempo.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

*LO RIBADISCO!*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> ti confido che ho notato anche in te questo cambiamento e la cosa mi ha messo tristezza e sono rimasto dispiaciuto.
> feddy, se c'è un sistema per far ritornare il forum quel che era (ma i cloni mr.perfect e pino me li dovete concedere), ben venga. vorrei che diventasse quel che era al tempo in cui mi iscrissi, ma *senza escludere le new entry*. queste ultime, però, devono dare una mano e devono collaborare, naturalmente.
> mr.perfect


Gli strumenti che si chiede di adottare NON PREVEDONO L'ESCLUSIONE DI NESSUNO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' chiaro stu fattu????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il massimo che si chiede è il contenimento di queste persone quando superano i limiti di civile convivenza, anche se virtuale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





OKKEY!??!?!?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per queste ragioni nervosi lo si è tutti per definizione qui dentro e chi invece la materia ce l'ha magari sta pure peggio...
> Non è questione di problemi personali, ma di forum e di desiderio di ritrovare quel clima che ci faceva pensare di aver avuto la fortuna di trovare proprio delle belle persone.
> Le belle persone restano tali...ma nel loro piccolo sìincazzano anche loro...


p/r, come ho già detto spero con tutto il cuore che il forum ritorni con la stessa e pura aria che si respirava mesi or sono. se c'è un modo per farlo diventare com'era, sono pronto a rimboccarmi le maniche e a mandare a quel paese anche i cloni che ho creato. però la fatica dobbiamo farla tutti come dobbiamo sudare tutti le fatidiche 7 camicie. basta una persona che non collabora per spezzare la catena di ri-montaggio. spero solo che non ci sia persona così cattiva da voler intralciare la ricostruzione di questo stupendo sito che tanto, tramite voi, mi ha aiutato.
Marco


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli strumenti che si chiede di adottare NON PREVEDONO L'ESCLUSIONE DI NESSUNO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ottimo e abbondante. Possosognare un po'? Beh, io sogno che tutti, d'ora in poi ci daremo dei limiti senza che qualcuno ci faccia notare le nostre esagerazioni.





 , SONO IL MIGLIOREEEEEE!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...sono "costretti" in questo momento a stare qui davanti al pc quando invece vorrebbero essere in giro con un serio partner...io per primo, anche se vi adoro tutti. Quanti non vorrebbero fare gli amanti ma prendere la posizione del partner ufficiale? Quanti hanno storie sentimentali burrascose e invece vorrebbero averle tranquille e pacifiche? Forse è questo (e tanto altro che non ho citato) che ci rende più nervosi.
> mr.perfect


Marco, non condivido.
A parte che la vita non è solo ed esclusivamente avere un partner, ma passi anche questo, ognuno di noi ha le sue priorità.
E poi, non è detto che chi è nervoso debba essere scorretto. Il nervosismo si può esplicitare in diversi modi, in una semplice risposta un pò più secca, e non nell'insulto o nel mettere alla berlina qualcuno.
Infine, se alcuni utenti sono nervosi e meno comprensivi del solito, non credo sia colpa SOLO della loro situazione personale, ma anche del rendersi conto che quello che era un luogo di scambio e di allegria sana e pulita sia diventato pesante, insano, brutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> p/r, come ho già detto spero con tutto il cuore che il forum ritorni con la stessa e pura aria che si respirava mesi or sono. se c'è un modo per farlo diventare com'era, sono pronto a rimboccarmi le maniche e a mandare a quel paese anche i cloni che ho creato. però la fatica dobbiamo farla tutti come dobbiamo sudare tutti le fatidiche 7 camicie. basta una persona che bnon collabora per spezzare la catena di ri-montaggio. spero solo che non ci sia persona così cattiva da voler intralciare la ricostruzione di questo stupendo sito che tanto, tramite voi, mi ha aiutato.
> Marco


Quanto è stato proposto (i moderatori che invitino al rispetto delle regole e spostino i thread offensivi) mi sembra ...moderata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  attuabile e rasserenante


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Forse...*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> Ottimo e abbondante. Possosognare un po'? Beh, io sogno che* tutti, d'ora in poi ci daremo dei limiti* senza che qualcuno ci faccia notare le nostre esagerazioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Direi l'ultimo dei sognatori..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Marco quello è ciò che per mesi si è cercato di fare...senza successo!

occorre prenderne atto e trovare dei rimedi alternativi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giusti? Sbagliati? Lo scopriremo solo vivendo?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marco, non condivido.
> A parte che la vita non è solo ed esclusivamente avere un partner, ma passi anche questo, ognuno di noi ha le sue priorità.
> E poi, non è detto che chi è nervoso debba essere scorretto. Il nervosismo si può esplicitare in diversi modi, in una semplice risposta un pò più secca, e non nell'insulto o nel mettere alla berlina qualcuno.
> Infine, se alcuni utenti sono nervosi e meno comprensivi del solito, non credo sia colpa SOLO della loro situazione personale, ma anche del rendersi conto che quello che era un luogo di scambio e di allegria sana e pulita sia diventato pesante, insano, brutto.


non hai tutti i torti, ma quando si sta bene con se stessi, si hanno gli occhi meno puntigliosi, non so se mi spiego. Se io sono di buon umore, entro qui e vedo che si fa bisboccia, divento meno nervoso di quando sono in un momento di "bassa" e trovo casini qui dentro.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non hai tutti i torti, ma quando si sta bene con se stessi, si hanno gli occhi meno puntigliosi, non so se mi spiego. Se io sono di buon umore, entro qui e vedo che si fa bisboccia, divento meno nervoso di quando sono in un momento di "bassa" e trovo casini qui dentro.


E' anche vero Marco che, a meno che io non ricordi male, e per fortuna direi, non ti è mai capitato ciò che può essere successo ad altri, di essere coinvolto in discussioni o di essere insultato o giudicato per ciò che scrivi.
Penso che in questi casi si diventi sicuramente più sensibili al nervosismo o quantomeno si faccia più fatica a rispondere serenamente.....


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Non posso che concordare con te ... ho letto un po in giro nel forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Niente è eterno, ma nulla presagiva che questo forum avesse a tirare le cuoia...
e qui mi pare che stiamo tutti in ottima salute, salvo qualche focolaio qua e là.
Che facciamo, interveniamo con gli antibiotici o terminiamo il paziente?
Per quanto mi riguarda lo metto anche in terapia intensiva e se devo sacrificare qualcosa... va bene così! 
Considerando tra l'altro, che il nostro vero problema NON riguarda lo sbattare fuori gli utenti in questione, ma in caso trovare una soluzione per renderli inefficaci .... come attuare questa politica, che altri forum neppure si porrebbero, procedendo alla bannazione d'ufficio, è il nodo centrale; la sopravvivenza del forum è altra cosa.
Bruja


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' anche vero Marco che, a meno che io non ricordi male, e per fortuna direi, non ti è mai capitato ciò che può essere successo ad altri, di essere coinvolto in discussioni o di essere insultato o giudicato per ciò che scrivi.
> Penso che in questi casi si diventi sicuramente più sensibili al nervosismo o quantomeno si faccia più fatica a rispondere serenamente.....


bellezza, Airforever si è iscritto a settembre 2006: sono...dunque...1 anno e 5 mesi che sono qui dentro. Come ho già scritto in precedenza, magari in privato sono da tanti odiato. Ma questo non lo so. In pubblico, però, non ho mai litigato con nessun utente e, sinceramente non c'è un iscritto che sia uno che vorrei espellere dal forum, perchè (sempre qui in pubblico, s'intende) sono sempre stato trattato bene, con la massima educazione, massimo rispetto che ho sempre contraccambiato. Se poi c'è qualche fenomeno che sparla di me in privato...beh, Dio lo/la possa fulminare in questo preciso istante per il fatto di non avere il coraggio di criticarmi direttamente e pubblicamente.
Ma domandiamoci il perchè io non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno, mentre c'è gente che si scanna QUOTIDIANAMENTE. Domandiamocelo.
M


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> bellezza, Airforever si è iscritto a settembre 2006: sono...dunque...1 anno e 5 mesi che sono qui dentro. Come ho già scritto in precedenza, magari in privato sono da tanti odiato. Ma questo non lo so. In pubblico, però, non ho mai litigato con nessun utente e, sinceramente non c'è un iscritto che sia uno che vorrei espellere dal forum, perchè (sempre qui in pubblico, s'intende) sono sempre stato trattato bene, con la massima educazione, massimo rispetto che ho sempre contraccambiato. Se poi c'è qualche fenomeno che sparla di me in privato...beh, Dio lo/la possa fulminare in questo preciso istante per il fatto di non avere il coraggio di criticarmi direttamente e pubblicamente.
> Ma domandiamoci il perchè io non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno, mentre c'è gente che si scanna QUOTIDIANAMENTE. Domandiamocelo.
> M


Proviamo?

Minor presenza di altri...?

Non intervieni quasi mai nel confessionale su richieste di new entry?

Interagisci solo con taluni utenti?

Così, giusto per dirne qualcuna...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> bellezza, Airforever si è iscritto a settembre 2006: sono...dunque...1 anno e 5 mesi che sono qui dentro. Come ho già scritto in precedenza, magari in privato sono da tanti odiato. Ma questo non lo so. In pubblico, però, non ho mai litigato con nessun utente e, sinceramente non c'è un iscritto che sia uno che vorrei espellere dal forum, perchè (sempre qui in pubblico, s'intende) sono sempre stato trattato bene, con la massima educazione, massimo rispetto che ho sempre contraccambiato. Se poi c'è qualche fenomeno che sparla di me in privato...beh, Dio lo/la possa fulminare in questo preciso istante per il fatto di non avere il coraggio di criticarmi direttamente e pubblicamente.
> Ma domandiamoci il perchè io non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno, mentre c'è gente che si scanna QUOTIDIANAMENTE. Domandiamocelo.
> M


Dolcezza, comprendo la tua posizione, ma la questione non è quella da te posta (ti invito a leggere i miei ultimi post in questo thread) ovvero non è un problema di non farsi pestare i piedi e quindi poter vantarsi di aver scarpe senza un graffio (questo non mi interessa personalmente perché ho scarpe robuste e non mi fanno male), il problema è se si vuole consentire che su questo autobus gli anziani (non i presenti, gli anziani come categoria), i poveri, i non istruiti possano essere sbeffeggiati o che si faccia pettegolezzo urlando le confidenza di chi ti considerava amica e se è corretto restare indiferente quando sputano in faccia a chi sta facendo il percorso con me da tempo e mi ha più volte aiutato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Niente è eterno, ma nulla presagiva che questo forum avesse a tirare le cuoia...
> e qui mi pare che stiamo tutti in ottima salute, salvo qualche focolaio qua e là.
> Che facciamo, interveniamo con gli antibiotici o terminiamo il paziente?
> Per quanto mi riguarda lo metto anche in terapia intensiva e se devo sacrificare qualcosa... va bene così!
> ...


A me sembra chiara sta cosa!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> bellezza, Airforever si è iscritto a settembre 2006: sono...dunque...1 anno e 5 mesi che sono qui dentro. Come ho già scritto in precedenza, magari in privato sono da tanti odiato. Ma questo non lo so. In pubblico, però, non ho mai litigato con nessun utente e, sinceramente non c'è un iscritto che sia uno che vorrei espellere dal forum, perchè (sempre qui in pubblico, s'intende) sono sempre stato trattato bene, con la massima educazione, massimo rispetto che ho sempre contraccambiato. Se poi c'è qualche fenomeno che sparla di me in privato...beh, Dio lo/la possa fulminare in questo preciso istante per il fatto di non avere il coraggio di criticarmi direttamente e pubblicamente.
> Ma domandiamoci il perchè io non ho mai fatto bisboccia con nessuno, mentre c'è gente che si scanna QUOTIDIANAMENTE. Domandiamocelo.
> M


 
tu sei stato giustamente trattato bene e tu sei stato gentile con le persone.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Proviamo?
> 
> Minor presenza di altri...?
> 
> ...


...si, ma penso che non siano queste le questioni fondamentali...forse ha ragione tristano: io mi compoprto bene con tutti e tutti si comportano bene con me. qui ci sono utenti che se dovessero accedere anche solo una volta al mese farebbero la quarta guerra mondiale...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dolcezza, comprendo la tua posizione, ma la questione non è quella da te posta (ti invito a leggere i miei ultimi post in questo thread) ovvero non è un problema di non farsi pestare i piedi e quindi poter vantarsi di aver scarpe senza un graffio (questo non mi interessa personalmente perché ho scarpe robuste e non mi fanno male), il problema è se si vuole consentire che su questo autobus gli anziani (non i presenti, gli anziani come categoria), i poveri, i non istruiti possano essere sbeffeggiati o che si faccia pettegolezzo urlando le confidenza di chi ti considerava amica e se è corretto restare indiferente quando sputano in faccia a chi sta facendo il percorso con me da tempo e mi ha più volte aiutato...


chiunque dovrebbe rimanere su questo bus ed il trattamento dovrebbe essere unico, il migliore e senza distinzioni.
indipendentemente da questo, anch'io ho dei buoni motivi per fare nascere critiche e discussioni...ma come vedi (ripeto, in pvt non so) nessuno fa bisboccia con me. ho persino detto che i traditori mi stanno sul c..zo, ho detto a chensamurai che quando lo leggo mi viene ancor più voglia di fumare...eppure c'è un qualcosa che mi unisce a voi, anche se le mentalità sono diverse.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra chiara sta cosa!


... e qual'e' il metodo/regola/sistema per risolvere questa situazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> chiunque dovrebbe rimanere su questo bus ed il trattamento dovrebbe essere unico, il migliore e senza distinzioni.
> indipendentemente da questo, anch'io ho dei buoni motivi per fare nascere critiche e discussioni...ma come vedi (ripeto, in pvt non so) *nessuno fa bisboccia con me*. ho persino detto che i traditori mi stanno sul c..zo, ho detto a chensamurai che quando lo leggo mi viene ancor più voglia di fumare...eppure c'è un qualcosa che mi unisce a voi, anche se le mentalità sono diverse.


Tra un po' la faccio io con te!
Eddai!!!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> chiunque dovrebbe rimanere su questo bus ed il trattamento dovrebbe essere unico, il migliore e senza distinzioni.
> indipendentemente da questo, anch'io ho dei buoni motivi per fare nascere critiche e discussioni...ma come vedi (ripeto, in pvt non so) nessuno fa bisboccia con me. ho persino detto che i traditori mi stanno sul c..zo, ho detto a chensamurai che quando lo leggo mi viene ancor più voglia di fumare...eppure c'è un qualcosa che mi unisce a voi, anche se le mentalità sono diverse.


 

tu hai un modo di relazionarti molto educato e ispiri gentilezza ed educazione.

personalmente poi mi hai donato quel quid in più in messaggi privati che mi hanno aiutato
tu forse non te ne ricorderai più perfect ma certi tuoi messaggi mi hanno autenticamente commosso.

sei un buono e meriti bontà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e qual'e' il metodo/regola/sistema per risolvere questa situazione?


Individuare un gruppo di moderatori turnanti con il potere di spostare le discussioni in zona scannatoio, magari con un messaggio di segnalazione del punto del regolamento che è stato violato e un richiamo al rispetto dello stesso.
Come individuare i moderatori e come permettere tecnicamente queste operazioni deve spiegarcelo Admin che ha le competenze tecniche anche per evitare la votazione multipla da parte di cloni dello stesso utente.
Certo è sempre possibile usare connessioni diverse per votare più volte...ma non so se alla follia ci possa essere rimedio....ma questo risulterebbe palese nel momento in cui venisse indicato come moderatore chi moderato evidentemente non è...


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Individuare un gruppo di moderatori turnanti con il potere di spostare le discussioni in zona scannatoio, magari con un messaggio di segnalazione del punto del regolamento che è stato violato e un richiamo al rispetto dello stesso.
> Come individuare i moderatori e come permettere tecnicamente queste operazioni deve spiegarcelo Admin che ha le competenze tecniche anche per evitare la votazione multipla da parte di cloni dello stesso utente.
> Certo è sempre possibile usare connessioni diverse per votare più volte...ma non so se alla follia ci possa essere rimedio....ma questo risulterebbe palese nel momento in cui venisse indicato come moderatore chi moderato evidentemente non è...


OK aspetto con ansia nuove soluzioni.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Persa*

Ti diro' di piu' ... non voglio manco sapere chi e' il moderatore ... penso che sia meglio se e' sconosciuto per non essere influenzati


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tu hai un modo di relazionarti molto educato e ispiri gentilezza ed educazione.
> 
> personalmente poi mi hai donato quel quid in più in messaggi privati che mi hanno aiutato
> tu forse non te ne ricorderai più perfect ma certi tuoi messaggi mi hanno autenticamente commosso.
> ...


...mi fa piacere la cosa...tutti qui dentro sanno che, a parte cause di forza maggiore, possono contare anche su di me.
Naturalmente, se gli argomenti sono delicati esigo siano trattati in privato.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra un po' la faccio io con te!
> Eddai!!!


...in guardia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...in guardia...


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...mi fa piacere la cosa...tutti qui dentro sanno che, a parte cause di forza *maggiore, possono contare anche su di me.*
> Naturalmente, se gli argomenti sono delicati esigo siano trattati in privato.


 
io ho potuto contare su di te e te ne sono grata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ora resta nel forum però perfect, non te ne andare più


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> chiunque dovrebbe rimanere su questo bus ed il trattamento dovrebbe essere unico, il migliore e senza distinzioni.
> indipendentemente da questo, anch'io ho dei buoni motivi per fare nascere critiche e discussioni...ma come vedi (ripeto, in pvt non so) nessuno fa bisboccia con me. ho persino detto che i traditori mi stanno sul c..zo, ho detto a chensamurai che quando lo leggo mi viene ancor più voglia di fumare...eppure c'è un qualcosa che mi unisce a voi, anche se le mentalità sono diverse.


Perfect saggezza dovrei leggere in te... concordare con te non posso...


----------



## tatitati (17 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> chiunque dovrebbe rimanere su questo bus ed il trattamento dovrebbe essere unico, il migliore e senza distinzioni.
> indipendentemente da questo, anch'io ho dei buoni motivi per fare nascere critiche e discussioni...ma come vedi (ripeto, in pvt non so) nessuno fa bisboccia con me. ho persino detto che i traditori mi stanno sul c..zo, ho detto a chensamurai che quando lo leggo mi viene ancor più voglia di fumare...eppure c'è un qualcosa che mi unisce a voi, anche se le mentalità sono diverse.


 
illusione, è pura illusione. anche sul bus ci sono posti di preferenza. più volte dimostrabile la cosa.

se ti sto sul cazzo bisboccia con te non si può fare. 
cerchi nel posto sbagliato.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> illusione, è pura illusione. anche sul bus ci sono posti di preferenza. più volte dimostrabile la cosa.
> 
> se ti sto sul cazzo bisboccia con te non si può fare.
> cerchi nel posto sbagliato.


Preferenze? e di chi? E verso che cosa? 

O son le solite differenze dovute a "son di serie B perchè i miei post han meno risposte di a-b-o c?"

A meno che tu non consideri preferenziali certi posti che dovrebbero venir riservati agli handicappati (ops...i "diversamente abili") ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (e non mi riferisco a te, ok?)


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Febbraio 2008)

ecco, ad esempio..io da qui dentro è meglio che esca.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, ad esempio..io da qui dentro è meglio che esca.


Perché?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?


 
perchè è meglio che taccia.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè è meglio che taccia.


Micio, che c'è?


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *perchè è meglio che taccia*.


... e qui sta l'errore


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e qui sta l'errore


 
mari, ma scusa...non ne ho dette abbastanza? a cosa è servito? a cosa ci è servito? a un bel NULLA.

quindi dimmi oltre alla bannazione quale sistema pensi che sia utile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè è meglio che taccia.


Non credo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari, ma scusa...non ne ho dette abbastanza? a cosa è servito? a cosa ci è servito? a un bel NULLA.
> 
> quindi dimmi oltre alla bannazione quale sistema pensi che sia utile.


Non si può arrivare alla bannazione se chi ha il potere di attuarla non la vuole attuare per ragioni condivisibili e non condivisibili.
Si sta discutendo di trovare un modo per arginare quel che piace solo a chi lo attua e a chi lascia che venga attuato,


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari, ma scusa...non ne ho dette abbastanza? a cosa è servito? a cosa ci è servito? a un bel NULLA.
> 
> quindi dimmi oltre alla bannazione quale sistema pensi che sia utile.


"QUI", ora, ci vorrebbe il "PAZZO" ... lui si che saprebbe cosa fare ... sai quanti calci nel CULO


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Febbraio 2008)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> "QUI", ora, ci vorrebbe il "PAZZO" ... lui si che saprebbe cosa fare ... sai quanti calci nel CULO


 
dici?


mah.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non ne sono piu' certa...

non sul fatto che lui sappia fare un _distinguo_, anzi, ma sulle opportunità di gestione pollittica, io in questo senso non lo conosco affatto.

insomma..non mi stupirei se si volesse divertire mantenendo la loro presenza.

E poi...sai com'è...le geografie mentali dell'uomo...uomo come essere umano, non sono cosi semplici da prevedere.

vedremo...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> mah....
> ...


ma non e' colpa nostra se semo fatti alla kaiser...
----------------------------------------------------------

*Creazione del mondo*
​ Quando Dio creò il mondo, affinché gli uomini prosperassero, decise di concedere loro due virtù.


- Gli svizzeri li fece ordinati e rispettosi delle leggi.
- Gli inglesi perseveranti e studiosi.
- I giapponesi lavoratori e pazienti.
- I francesi colti e raffinati.
- Gli spagnoli allegri e accoglienti.

Quando arrivò agli italiani, si rivolse all'angelo che prendeva nota e gli disse:
'Gli italiani saranno intelligenti, onesti e di Forza Italia . '

Quando terminò con la creazione, l'angelo gli disse:
'Signore hai dato a tutti i popoli due virtù ma agli italiani tre,
questo farà sì che prevarranno su tutti gli altri.

“Porca miseria! è vero! “
Ma le virtù divine una volta date,non si possono più togliere. Che gli italiani
abbiano tre virtù! Però ogni persona non potrà averne più di due contemporaneamente'.

Fu così che: 

L'italiano che è di Forza Italia ed onesto, non può essere intelligente.
Colui che è intelligente e di Forza Italia, non può essere onesto.
E quello che è intelligente e onesto non può essere di Forza Italia.

...e così fu
---------------------------------------------------------------


ed infatti.............


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma non e' colpa nostra se semo fatti alla kaiser...
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Creazione del mondo*
> ...


Si perche gli altri sono migliori  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Visto che stai qua/presente: cosa ne pensi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_vXvTlQPtM&eurl=http://www.pensierarte.blogspot.com/


Ci siamo vicini, o gia da tempo ne siamo parte di questa realta'?


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> mah....
> ...


Il "Pazzo" e' sempre stato imprevedibile e lunatico ... ma anche a lui il Troppo Stroppiava.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Febbraio 2008)

*enzi'...fatti chiama' cosi perchè mi fa ride.*



> sterminatorr ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non e' colpa nostra se semo fatti alla kaiser...
> ...


----------



## tatitati (18 Febbraio 2008)

*LANCI*

cavolo aspetti a chiudere sto post?
ne stanno facendo un affare di stato....


----------



## Old Cat (18 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> cavolo aspetti a chiudere sto post?
> ne stanno facendo un affare di stato....


 
lo tiene aperto di proposito


----------



## tatitati (18 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> lo tiene aperto di proposito


no.. quanto scommetti che lo chiude?

mah.. forse non si sono rese abbastanza ridicole.. vogliono calcare la mano...


----------



## Old Cat (18 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no.. quanto scommetti che lo chiude?
> 
> mah.. forse non si sono rese abbastanza ridicole.. vogliono calcare la mano...


 
forse si, già me lo vedo il povero lanci con bruja che gli da botte in testa perchè lo chiuda


----------

